# Long cycles and the tww



## crazycatlady5

Hey ladies! I'm wondering if anyone else out there is going through similar situation!

I find tww so difficult because of having a really long cycles, and not really knowing for sure when I'm ovulating!

This is just my third cycle off bcp so I haven't got into opks or temping or anything yet (which would obviously help), but I'm just not wanting to go there just yet since it's only been a few months. My couple apps also have me totally different ovulation dates, one says the ninth and one says tomorrow! Next af is expected around 23-24. So either way tww is a lot longer than two weeks!!! Anyone else in this boat??


----------



## crazycatlady5

Anyone else out there with long cycles going through the tww??


----------



## psulion08

Me! When I first went off BC my longest cycle was 42 days! They have finally gotten more regular..I'm normally between 33-35 days. But then last month, AF was a week early and was only one day! Weird so I tested and BFN. It was just odd. Anywho...I THINK AF is supposed to come around next week...around the 6-9? I tested today and BFN. I'm going to test on Sunday..hopefully there will be a faint line!


----------



## Mummafrog

Supposedly it is ovulation and the time before ov that can vary more so for women with longer cycles it is that they ovulate later, but generally the luteal phase or 'TWW' stays the same? Is it different for you? Luteal phase is usually around 11-14 days. But perhaps you have late ovulation and a slightly longer luteal phase. 
Ovulating later doesn't affect fertility all that much if the luteal phase is pretty 'normal' but it must be frustrating having to wait longer for your next chance!
Either way I think charting ovulation and using OPKs would be really helpful for you if you have longer cycles so you can understand them more and it would be better to start sooner so you're not super confused :)
Wishing you looads of luck <3


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah waiting longer for my next chance is the frustrating part. I'm not sure exactly when I'm ovulating, one app says today another says the ninth, so I'm just treating the next two weeks like my fertile window and figuring that covers me! I think I will start opks next cycle if I get a bfn again though, but wanted to kind if ease into ttc. This is just my third cycle off bcp. 

I'm not sure if that's why they've been so long. I think before I went on bcp they were long too. But that was nearly ten years ago!

Glad someone can relate though! Psulion how long have you been ttc? Good luck to you on getting your bfp!


----------



## psulion08

crazycatlady5 said:


> Yeah waiting longer for my next chance is the frustrating part. I'm not sure exactly when I'm ovulating, one app says today another says the ninth, so I'm just treating the next two weeks like my fertile window and figuring that covers me! I think I will start opks next cycle if I get a bfn again though, but wanted to kind if ease into ttc. This is just my third cycle off bcp.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's why they've been so long. I think before I went on bcp they were long too. But that was nearly ten years ago!
> 
> Glad someone can relate though! Psulion how long have you been ttc? Good luck to you on getting your bfp!

We have been trying since September. The TWW gets me crazy so I think that mayyyy have something to do with why I haven't gotten a BFP. Stress is not good. Anyways, I haven't tried OPKs or tempting because it would make me too nervous. So I have been doing what you do, have lots of sex for two weeks lol and hope that works. December was a really good :sex: month so FXed. I took a FRER and it was BFN this morning. But again, Idk if I am 8, 9 even 10 dpo? Have no idea lol. Good luck to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I have long cycles, too, and I also don't temp/chart or use OPKs. It can be incredibly frustrating. This is my first cycle TTC #4 (#1 for OH). My cycles average to 35 days, but aren't all that consistent so it's hard to guess when I'm ovulating. I try to keep track of cm to get a better idea, but this cycle was really messed up and I didn't do a good job of it. :dohh: My plan is to BD every other day starting 1-2 weeks after my period ends and hope for the best. 

Good luck to you ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## ah12

I just recently started having longer cycles, 35-38 days. Possibly stress related? I'm not sure!
I've been tracking cm and cp and (inconsistently) bbt. 
I'm in the same boat.. I'm guessing my dpo based on my symptoms and such but honestly I'm not for sure how many dpo I am.. but probably 8-10 dpo
I would like to use opk my next cycle but I'm not sure if it would be worth it.
Dh recently had an unrelated surgery that makes bd .. difficult. Hah.. I have my fingers crossed for this month for that reason!


----------



## crazycatlady5

psulion08 said:


> crazycatlady5 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah waiting longer for my next chance is the frustrating part. I'm not sure exactly when I'm ovulating, one app says today another says the ninth, so I'm just treating the next two weeks like my fertile window and figuring that covers me! I think I will start opks next cycle if I get a bfn again though, but wanted to kind if ease into ttc. This is just my third cycle off bcp.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's why they've been so long. I think before I went on bcp they were long too. But that was nearly ten years ago!
> 
> Glad someone can relate though! Psulion how long have you been ttc? Good luck to you on getting your bfp!
> 
> We have been trying since September. The TWW gets me crazy so I think that mayyyy have something to do with why I haven't gotten a BFP. Stress is not good. Anyways, I haven't tried OPKs or tempting because it would make me too nervous. So I have been doing what you do, have lots of sex for two weeks lol and hope that works. December was a really good :sex: month so FXed. I took a FRER and it was BFN this morning. But again, Idk if I am 8, 9 even 10 dpo? Have no idea lol. Good luck to you and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Wow, sounds like we are really similar! I've been ttc since September too! 

We're at different points in our cycles though, I'm ovulating sometime soon, one app said yesterday, another says the ninth. So we're trying to bd every day for next couple weeks, so far so good haha, and hope that works! So I'm feeling confident so far this cycle since we are working hard!

Good luck! Keep me posted on your hpt results!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aidensmomma where are you in your cycle?

Good luck ah12!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm certain that I'm actually in the tww now. I'm pretty sure I ovulated around Christmas...my app told me the 22nd, but I think it was closer to the 25th. It could have possibly been the 20th, but I doubt that because my period should already be here if that's the case. 

My app takes all my cycles from the last (almost) three years and averages them out to figure out my fertile time and when AF is due. According to it, I'm due to start AF January 5th. Even if I ovulated a few days late, I don't have too much longer of the tww to go. :)


----------



## psulion08

crazycatlady5 said:


> psulion08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazycatlady5 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah waiting longer for my next chance is the frustrating part. I'm not sure exactly when I'm ovulating, one app says today another says the ninth, so I'm just treating the next two weeks like my fertile window and figuring that covers me! I think I will start opks next cycle if I get a bfn again though, but wanted to kind if ease into ttc. This is just my third cycle off bcp.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's why they've been so long. I think before I went on bcp they were long too. But that was nearly ten years ago!
> 
> Glad someone can relate though! Psulion how long have you been ttc? Good luck to you on getting your bfp!
> 
> We have been trying since September. The TWW gets me crazy so I think that mayyyy have something to do with why I haven't gotten a BFP. Stress is not good. Anyways, I haven't tried OPKs or tempting because it would make me too nervous. So I have been doing what you do, have lots of sex for two weeks lol and hope that works. December was a really good :sex: month so FXed. I took a FRER and it was BFN this morning. But again, Idk if I am 8, 9 even 10 dpo? Have no idea lol. Good luck to you and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, sounds like we are really similar! I've been ttc since September too!
> 
> We're at different points in our cycles though, I'm ovulating sometime soon, one app said yesterday, another says the ninth. So we're trying to bd every day for next couple weeks, so far so good haha, and hope that works! So I'm feeling confident so far this cycle since we are working hard!
> 
> Good luck! Keep me posted on your hpt results!Click to expand...

Enjoy! If I end up not being pregnant this cycle, I'm really going to work on not being so stressed. And yes I took another FRER and BFN. I'm hoping my period is just due later this week so it wouldn't show up yet. FXed!


----------



## psulion08

aidensxmomma said:


> I'm certain that I'm actually in the tww now. I'm pretty sure I ovulated around Christmas...my app told me the 22nd, but I think it was closer to the 25th. It could have possibly been the 20th, but I doubt that because my period should already be here if that's the case.
> 
> My app takes all my cycles from the last (almost) three years and averages them out to figure out my fertile time and when AF is due. According to it, I'm due to start AF January 5th. Even if I ovulated a few days late, I don't have too much longer of the tww to go. :)

My app said that I ovulated 24! FXed we get our BFP!


----------



## aidensxmomma

psulion08 said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> I'm certain that I'm actually in the tww now. I'm pretty sure I ovulated around Christmas...my app told me the 22nd, but I think it was closer to the 25th. It could have possibly been the 20th, but I doubt that because my period should already be here if that's the case.
> 
> My app takes all my cycles from the last (almost) three years and averages them out to figure out my fertile time and when AF is due. According to it, I'm due to start AF January 5th. Even if I ovulated a few days late, I don't have too much longer of the tww to go. :)
> 
> My app said that I ovulated 24! FXed we get our BFP!Click to expand...

FX and lots of :dust:!

When are you planning on testing? 

I tested December 31st and January 1st with BFNs both times. :nope: If I didn't ovulate until the 25th, then it would have been too early, though, so I'm trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## psulion08

aidensxmomma said:


> psulion08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> I'm certain that I'm actually in the tww now. I'm pretty sure I ovulated around Christmas...my app told me the 22nd, but I think it was closer to the 25th. It could have possibly been the 20th, but I doubt that because my period should already be here if that's the case.
> 
> My app takes all my cycles from the last (almost) three years and averages them out to figure out my fertile time and when AF is due. According to it, I'm due to start AF January 5th. Even if I ovulated a few days late, I don't have too much longer of the tww to go. :)
> 
> My app said that I ovulated 24! FXed we get our BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> FX and lots of :dust:!
> 
> When are you planning on testing?
> 
> I tested December 31st and January 1st with BFNs both times. :nope: If I didn't ovulate until the 25th, then it would have been too early, though, so I'm trying to stay hopeful.Click to expand...

I tested today and BFN. I'm not sure what to think. I honestly don't know when my AF is supposed to come. I think sometime this week...I hope I'm still just testing early. FXed! I think next cycle, I'm not going to obsess over dates and such. Easier said than done...but I have to distract myself and I think working out could be a great way!


----------



## crazycatlady5

That is the thing with long cycles! So hard to know! I've heard of a lot of people getting bfns a couple times and then ending up with a bfp though! You're not out till af shows up!

I won't be testing till around the 23. Still in my fertile window (I think!). My app does the same, except it's only my last 3 periods since I was on the pill prior to that!


----------



## aidensxmomma

psulion08 - You're not out until the :witch: shows up! Working out could definitely be a good way to help reduce stress and distract you. Plus, it'll help you be healthy for when you do get pregnant. :thumbup:

I'm going to be testing again today (hopefully). I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for a bfp. According to my app, AF is due today, so I think a test should be accurate, even if I ovulated a couple days late.


----------



## Jules8

Mind if I join you ladies? I have always had slightly longer cycles, but they have gone insane since we started TTC in September. Technically I am still on cycle 2..what the heck?!! lol I temp and do OPK's, though the OPK's have been more of a waste of time/money. According to my temps on FF I am 20DPO which I don't believe, but who knows! Good luck and baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Please do join in jules8! Sounds similar to me, though possibly even longer! I started ttc in sept too, but in my fertile window in third cycle. 

So you are waiting for your af to show up I guess? Have you tested??


----------



## ksquared726

I'd like to join you all too! Hi again, crazycatlady!

I'm currently 18dpo and CD 38 and still creamy CM. Longest cycle since BCP was 51 days, and shortest was 42. I think there might be something wrong with me but I thought I'd wait one more cycle. I started Vitex on Nov. 29 and it helped a little so far because I ovulated 5 days earlier. Frustrated that AF hasn't shown and had a BFN yesterday. Drives me crazy!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hi again! I say test again in a couple days if still no af.

I'm feeling frustrated tonight. Just wish it was something within our control and that I would hurry up and get my bfp!


----------



## ksquared726

I'm with you there! I've been so depressed and angry since my BFN yesterday. I even tested today for some reason, knowing it would be a BFN but just feeling like I had to do something. I decided to make an appointment to see an OB/GYN. It's been 7 months since BCP and things are only getting worse. I also had an odd lump/sac thing back in August that they cut open and has healed, but they didn't know what it was because it wasn't like a normal vaginal cyst. So I want an ultrasound and for them to really check everything out. And to ask about Vitex.

Hoping we both get out of our funks and things start happening!


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady5 said:


> Hi again! I say test again in a couple days if still no af.
> 
> I'm feeling frustrated tonight. Just wish it was something within our control and that I would hurry up and get my bfp!

I completely understand. I am feeling frustrated, too, because I don't know how long it's going to take and I know that there are some fertility issues for me, which stresses me out right from the start. I was really, really hoping to get lucky this first month, but it doesn't seem that I did. I'm on cd37 with no sign of AF or a bfp. :shrug: I took another test yesterday and another BFN :nope: 

ksquared - like crazycatlady said, test again in a few days. Hopefully you're able to get a doctor appointment right away and they can help figure out what's going on. :hugs:

jules - Welcome :flower: Have you tested recently?


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, aidensxmomma :hugs:. It really helps to talk to you guys and compare our similar stories. Sounds like you and I are right at the same point in our cycles. Except I keep feeling like AF is coming, with backaches and sometimes cramps. 

Has anyone else had the super long luteal phase, at 3-4 weeks like mine have been? I seem to ovulate a little late but it's the luteal phase that takes forever. Most people I've seen with long cycles don't seem to have that drastic of a luteal phase. I thought if it's PCOS then it would take longer to ovulate? Maybe my progesterone is slow to build and then whatever tells my body to trigger a period just isn't happening when it should. I see Jules8 might be 20dpo, so just wondering.

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## Jules8

Thank you for welcoming me!! :)

I tested last Friday and it was bfn, but am waiting until Sunday to test again. FF originally said I ovulated on CD24 then switched to CD36 then back to CD24 and is now back to CD36. How confusing! So I am either 21DPO or 9DPO. I am going with the later ovulation because it makes more sense so Sunday will be 14DPO. My LP is usually 14-16 days. 

I am hoping to get some fertility testing in the near future. I had some bloodwork back in July and there was one hormone that was slightly elevated so I have to go back and get it rechecked to see if it leveled out. I would also like them to check for pcos and anything else that may be causing a hormonal imbalance.I bought Vitex to see if that would help and so far I don't see a big difference at all, but I will keep taking it until my appts since it works better the longer you take it. 

It surely is frustrating so I understand how you are feeling. I have found some really great support on this site, it definitely helps to have others to talk to when I feel like banging my head against a wall.


----------



## ksquared726

Jules8 - if you're used to a 14-16 day LP then the later one is probably right, like you said. I hope you get your BFP on Sunday! So what was your fertility appointment like?

Need some advice from everyone - I called about scheduling a fertility appointment. Apparently for this type if appointment, my insurance only covers 50%. So depending on what tests they think I should get, it will cost $150-$400! It's an hour-long consultation and exam with a fertility doctor and it's with my normal Kaiser network, which is what we have here in Southern California. It's just weird that my insurance doesn't cover much of this. Normally I just pay a $30 copay for doctor visits, but maybe because this is a specialist? Not sure if I should keep the appointment. Or try my primary care doctor, but I know that she wouldn't have the specialized knowledge to help me here and would just refer me to a specialist anyway. Or should I wait another month for Vitex to work better? But I'm tired of waiting and feel like something is wrong! Ahh! We can afford the money, but it's still a lot. And then what if I need more visits or tests?? :wacko:

What would you do? Or do you think this is this a normal cost for a fertility consultation?


----------



## Jules8

I went to my OBGYN first and let her know that we were going to start TTC. I asked for bloodwork to check my thyroid so she just marked to check all my hormone levels. She also gave me a referral to a local fertility specialist that does a free consultation so that is my next step then go from there.
I was talking to a friend that just went through a horrible time with fertility treatments about how messed up it is that fertility treatments are treated like plastic surgery and are not covered like they should be...like women that are having fertility issues chose for it to happen. It makes me so mad. She did an IUI that worked but she miscarried then 2 failed IVF cycles. Insurance wouldn't cover any of it so they are out like $15000+ and no baby. She even went through a research study so it was wayyy cheaper than it would usually cost. 
With all that aside I would go for the appt. if you can afford it. You can take the Vitex in the meantime or start back up after the appt. after talking with the specialist.


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you for listening and the advice :). I'm going to try to see a regular OB/GYN first and get my hormone levels checked and an ultrasound to make sure there are no cysts. They're supposed to call me tomorrow, so I hope they'll do all of that. Maybe it's too early to go through a full fertility checkup. I'm starting to wonder if I'm producing too much progesterone, so that's why my luteal phase takes so long and my temps remain high. I am definitely sticking with Vitex since it regulates hormones. Hoping its an easy fix that the gyno can take care of! And I can save a little $$.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Let me know how the apt goes and what they say about vitex. If I get another bfn this month I may try opks or temping or make a dr apt next cycle. So hearing more about vitex would be good! I'm from Canada so don't know much about the health system and insurance down there, between my dh's benefits and mine most things other than dental are covered up here.

Yesterday during bd I had sharp pain in my left side. And then felt it again while walking. Could that be ovulation related?? I really should have done opks or temped...

I feel like it goes so slow waiting till the end of each cycle..


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - I agree with Jules about going to an OBGYN first. That should be covered by your insurance, and if not, it might be cheaper than seeing a specialist right away. I saw my OBGYN about my irregular cycles and she was able to diagnose me with endo and also she's able to do the surgery to both confirm the diagnosis and possibly give me a better chance of conceiving. My insurance covers my appointments with my OBGYN, but I don't believe they would cover anything for a fertility specialist. 

crazycatlady - That does sound like could be ovulation related. I often get cramps/pains like that when (I think) I'm ovulating.

I'm thinking about using OPKs soon. I think it's more frustrating for me to not know when I ovulate than it would be to just pee on the sticks. :haha: I'm still not completely sold on the idea, though. I think what I might do is try the plan on BD every other day and if that doesn't work, start taking OPKs the cycle after that. I'm not decided yet. :dohh:

I'm on CD38 and started getting cramping yesterday. I think AF is going to show up soon. :( I have one more test to take, but I think I should save it for next cycle.


----------



## Jules8

ksquared- Your welcome! :) TTC is so confusing when it doesn't happen right away so if sharing my experience can help a little..why not. The OBGYN is a great place to start, it sounds like you have a plan in action! I am interested to see what you find out. If my consultation wasn't free I would be waiting a lot longer to go, I am more curious than anything. lol 

crazycatlady5- That sounds like a good ovulation sign! 

aidenscmomma- OPK's in my opinion are evil with long cycles. lol The cheap ones are hard to read and the digital ones don't come with a lot for an expensive price. The cheapest digital ones I found were on ebay which was $15 for 20 so not too too bad, but that will only last me 1 month. I have been temping..confused still but I like it. At the end of my cycle it gives me a lot more information than the OPK's did and eventually I will be able to determine when I should use the OPK's in my cycle so I don't have to use so many. Hopefully you wont need them and can use your last test for a bfp! :)


----------



## ksquared726

This morning I got woken up at about 4am by the most terrible cramps. Probably the worst menstrual-type cramps I've ever had with the corresponding backache, and also (tmi) diarrhea really bad. I almost laid down on the bathroom floor the cramps were so bad. Took some Tylenol and was able to sleep again. I still feel it now but the Tylenol must still be in effect since that was only 3 hours ago. But no AF or spotting at all. What the heck?

I will definitely let you all know how the appointment goes. When I was dealing with these awful cramps and thought AF was here, I figured I should cancel the full fertility appointment for now since Vitex did cut my cycle down a bit. Even if it wasn't as short as I'd hoped. Though we'll see if I actually get AF! Maybe I need the doctor to do a blood pregnancy test to be sure. Also, I was researching last night and all I could find about a very long luteal phase is that it doesn't hurt the chances of conceiving, it's just inconvenient. A short luteal phase is a problem. Ugh!

Crazycatlady - that sounds like ovulation pain to me! Sounds like you caught it at a good time too since you were in the middle of BD-ing! I have mixed feelings about OPKs. The two cycles I've tried them, my results were inconclusive. But I think most people here use the digital ones with the smiley face, so perhaps those are more reliable.

Aidensxmomma - That's good to know! I'm glad your ob/GYN was able to take care of everything for you. I feel good now about canceling the fertility specialist for now. And if you feel AF is coming, I would wait a couple of days too to see if it comes. Then take the test if it doesn't :).


----------



## Jules8

Blah! AF made her arrival just now. Literally must have started on my way to work because it wasn't there earlier. Some positive things about this cycle that could be due to Maca and Vitex. My cycle went from 56 days last month to 45 days..not a huge improvement, but an improvement. I also don't feel as bad as I usually do when I get af. Usually I have insane cramping the day before and a bad migrane. I am a bit dissapointed but moving forward to my first new cycle in the new year! Good luck to the rest of you ladies that don't have af yet!


----------



## Penguin20

My Last 2 cycles have been 40 days and i'm on CD33 now
I took agnus cactus this month hoping that it would help as heard so many good things about it but no luck yet
I had cramps and headaches on & off today so maybe af on it's way


----------



## ksquared726

Jules8 - Sorry to hear AF showed up! An 11-day improvement is still pretty big! My friend told me about Maca too, so I might try it if the next cycle is a bust too.

Penguin20 - if you do get AF soon, that will still be an improvement! I'm hoping that the small improvements we all see during the first month of Vitex turns into an even bigger improvement (and BFPs!) the 2nd month :).

I'm all set for an appointment with an OB/GYN for a family planning consultation on Jan. 22, so 2 weeks. They said at that appointment the doctor can order some tests to check hormone levels and an ultrasound, so I'll try hard to push for that. I also asked the nurse I spoke to about Vitex. She and another doctor she asked hadn't hear of it, but looked it up and said it sounds pretty safe. She said it looks to be popular in Europe. I'll talk to the doctor about it too.

The horrible cramps haven't returned fully, thank goodness, but I do feel some cramps and gas and some sharp pains, like I do with AF. Still not here yet, but I can't imagine it being much longer. If it comes today or tomorrow, that will be a 10-11 day improvement from last cycle.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh ouch ksquared! Could that be pregnancy symptom though?? The getting sick?? I don't know? Let us know how the dr apt goes!

Sorry to hear about af Jules - at least you can start trying again and your cycle was shorter!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh just saw your last response. Did they do a pregnancy test there ?


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, crazycatlady! If I don't have AF by then, I'll definitely have them do a blood test. I haven't gone in yet, just spoke with a nurse over the phone. But my temp is dropping so AF will probably be here soon. I thought it would be here when I woke up, but still nada.


----------



## Kburt

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I definitely struggle with the TWW being longer than it should due to long cycles! 
I have always had cycles on the longer side (35-40 days), and that was before my dd graced us with her presence a little over a year ago. But now I am still breastfeeding and on my second cycle back. First cycle was 44 days. &#128540;
This is our first month actively TTC and although FF tells me I am ovulating tomorrow, I'm almost certain I am 8dpo (which would fit into my old 35ish day cycle). I haven't started taking opks or temping, but I felt pretty confident that I o'd around the first and I have had a whole slew of symptoms that I can't ignore. Thinking about testing this weekend, but if I am truly ovulating tomorrow, then it's going to be a very long two more weeks!!!
Ugh!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ok weird feeling/symptom today. It feels like af is on it's way, but it's absolutely not, since I have two weeks or so until it's due! Sore lower back, that stomach feeling in your lower abdomen that is unmistakeably af, all that feeling. And cm, I'm not so good at analyzing cm, so can't elaborate on it, but it's def there and is abnormal for day to day for me.

Do these symptoms sound like ovulation or possibly early pregnancy signs???? (Wishful thinking...).

One app says I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow, another said I did on the second, and I had that pain in my left side about 4 days ago. So who really knows. Any feedback??


----------



## ksquared726

Kburt - Welcome!! If you're having a slew of symptoms, I'd think you're definitely post-O and feeling progesterone symptoms at least. Good luck!!

Crazycatlady - When I O'd this month, I felt AF symptoms really mild right before. Also I get sharp pains on my side several times during my cycle, so I have to couple it with EWCM to know if it was definitely O pain. But if you don't get the pain, I think you did O 4 days ago. These symptoms could be your body preparing for a fertilized egg. Or the cramping could be implantation. It might be too early for pregnancy symptoms but you never know!! Let's see if the symptoms persist. Fingers crossed it's implantation! Keep BD-ing just to make sure!


----------



## ksquared726

Oh yeah - forgot to say that I had a big temp drop this morning. And AF cramps still. Come on, AF! I know you're coming so just show up already! :witch:


----------



## Penguin20

CD 35 and no af but I'm convinced it's on it way but I been having other symptoms and feel different this month.

I'm so confused this month


----------



## ksquared726

Being on Vitex this first cycle, my symptoms have been super whacky too. Totally different than my other cycles. I started feeling AF symptoms over a week ago, convinced AF was almost here. I think our bodies are adjusting with the Vitex. FX your different symptoms are from a BFP, but it sounds like you're going through the same thing as me. Hopefully you get AF or a BFP soon!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I hope you guys get bfps! And if not I hope at least af shows up soon so you can try again! Ksquared what cd are you on now? Have you tested again?

No sharp pain since that one time. I don't think I know my cycle/ovulation symptoms well enough yet as only been off bcp for a few cycles now so not really sure what to think.

How long after ovulation does implantation occur?


----------



## Kburt

I believe it is between CD6 and 12! I swear I had the worst cramps and a couple tiny pink drops on CD6, so I have my fx'd it was implantation! 
So excited to see some BFP's from everyone soon!!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Kburt what dpo are you now? Have you tested?


----------



## ksquared726

AF is starting!! :witch: It's so funny because every cycle I am waiting so long and I know I'm not pregnant, so I'm actually happy when AF has arrived. Started getting some very faint spotting this afternoon, and it's now building. Not red blood yet but maybe in a couple of hours. So compared to last cycle, it was about 10 days shorter (more like 9.5 days). So glad to finally get started on a new cycle with a new opportunity.


----------



## Kburt

Crazycatlady5--I am currently 8dpo (at least that is what I think, no opk's to back that statement, just knowing my body) and yes I tested...BFN of course! I have no will power and a ton of tests so I tend to POAS a little more than I should &#128563;. I need to tell my husband to hide them from me until certain dates! Haha!!! Where are you now in your cycle? 
Ksquared--darn that witch!! But that is a great outlook. It's nice to finally be able to know where you are in the cycle for once!!

I'm currently wondering if BFing is messing with my cycles...I don't plan on stopping in order to conceive (No one should NEED to) just want to know if there is something I can do!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm either 4dpo or just oed today, not sure! Didn't use opks so kind of going by symptoms/what my apps say. We've bded everyday since New Year's Eve except for Sunday, so hopefully we've covered our bases! Now to try and not over analyze and symptom spot!! That's the hard part!

Sorry af showed up! But I'm glad vitex seems to be helping! That's a relief! If I get a bfn again I may look into it too!

Kburt when will you test again?


----------



## Kburt

I'm thinking Monday? If I can make it!!! When do you plan on testing Crazycatlady?? I'm feeling like it's just not my month, even with symptoms...I don't know what my body is doing since my first kiddo!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks Kburt and crazycatlady :).

Kburt - I hope that was implantation bleeding! It would be in about the right time frame. I personally can't take seeing BFNs very well, so I'd wait if you can. I know it's so hard sometimes!

Crazycatlady - Sounds like you did everything you could this month. FX so hard for you!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I know I hate seeing bfns. I'm going to try and wait till the 23rd, that's when af is supposed to be due. So hard to wait, but even worse seeing a bfn.

The tww is the worst, I'm such a bad symptom spotter. My husband hates it too because whenever I'm symptom spotting he gets his hopes up and then is crushed when it doesn't happen.


----------



## ksquared726

Seriously, the TWW is the absolute worst. I always say I'm not going to symptom spot, or that I'll be able to tell the difference between normal symptoms and a BFP, but every month there's something new and I convince myself that I'll get a BFP. I'm not sure how to avoid that. I think I'll temp until I'm sure I ovulated, and then stop. And maybe no OPKs since I haven't ever had a clear positive. I do really like my Ovia app for tracking symptoms and CM, if you're looking for another app. Very user friendly and has lots of helpful info.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ok maybe I will look into that. I need to get better about analyzing cm, I still don't really understand what I'm looking for!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA; I've been visiting family the last couple days and enjoying some time with my OH while he had off of work.

I'm on cd41 now - no AF yet and no BFP. I'm not sure what's going on, but I'm not very thrilled that this has been a longer cycle than normal. According to my app, AF is 5 days late so far. At this point, I kind of just want AF to come so that I can move on to next cycle.

ksquared - sorry to hear that AF got you. FX for this next cycle! :flower: You have a great outlook on getting AF! And I'm glad that the vitex seems to be helping make your cycles shorter.

crazycatlady - Sounds like you've done everything that you can this month. Lots and lots of :dust: to you! 

I'm a horrible symptom spotter too. Every cycle I say I won't symptom spot and I'll just see what happens, but that never works out that way. I've gotten a little better about not over analyzing everything, but not much. :dohh: What I'm especially bad for is getting negative tests and not believing them. If I get a BFN, I'll just brush it off by telling myself it's too early or I didn't hold long enough before I tested, etc.


----------



## Lilllian

crazycatlady5 said:


> Ok maybe I will look into that. I need to get better about analyzing cm, I still don't really understand what I'm looking for!

Bit gross, but have look at the photos on this page..https://www.babycentre.co.uk/l1047500/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like#/0


----------



## Kburt

I'm the worst at symptom spotting, but I will tell you, I am also the worst at BFP spotting ;-) I hate those darn BFN's so much I convince myself I can see a second line! Ha! 
I have decided to wait a week from today. I'm having some really bad cramping, and so if the witch hasn't shown by then I will go for it. 
Until then, my husband has hid them in an undisclosed location ;-)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aidensmomma, I totally do that too, try to believe it's too early! This time I'm pretty sure about when I ovulated, with you guys helping me with the symptoms (thank you!) so hopefully that helps! I hope you get your bfp soon! How many dpo are you?

Thanks Lillian!

That is so funny kburt!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Kburt said:


> I'm the worst at symptom spotting, but I will tell you, I am also the worst at BFP spotting ;-) I hate those darn BFN's so much I convince myself I can see a second line! Ha!
> I have decided to wait a week from today. I'm having some really bad cramping, and so if the witch hasn't shown by then I will go for it.
> Until then, my husband has hid them in an undisclosed location ;-)

:rofl:
I do the same thing re seeing a second line. I truly think I'm worse about tests than I am with symptom spotting. :dohh:



crazycatlady5 said:


> Aidensmomma, I totally do that too, try to believe it's too early! This time I'm pretty sure about when I ovulated, with you guys helping me with the symptoms (thank you!) so hopefully that helps! I hope you get your bfp soon! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Thanks Lillian!
> 
> That is so funny kburt!

Thank you :) I'm not actually sure how many dpo I am. I thought I ovulated somewhere around the 25th, but I can't be sure. I don't chart/temp or use opks....it's just a lot of guesswork based on cm. Unfortunately, my cm has been the same for around 3 weeks now, with very little changes, so I'm not even 100% sure I've even ovulated yet. I am all my usual after-o symptoms (like sore bbs) and I've had some cramping, but AF has yet to show her ugly face. I last tested on January 7th with a BFN.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA over the weekend. I'm currently CD4. AF is winding down and I'm making plans for a baby "makation" for the weekend after next. Should be fun!

How's everyone else doing? Any change for those of you waiting for AF or waiting to test? Oh man, I hate the TWW! Hopefully this cycle will be even shorter than my last one. People with regular 28-day cycles are so lucky!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I thought I got AF yesterday (January 11). Now, I'm not so sure. It seems to have stopped. I'm not quite sure what that means...it seemed too heavy to be implantation bleeding. :shrug: I guess I'm back to more waiting to see what it is my body wants to do. 

And I agree, ksquared - women with 28 day cycles are lucky. I used to think I was the lucky one back in high school since I didn't have periods as often as my friends. TTC has definitely made me realize that they were the lucky ones.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I totally agree aidensmomma! I thought the same thing in highschool!

Ksquared where are you vacaying too? Great idea!

I'm thinking I just ovulated 2 days ago, had that af feeling and cm leading up, then felt that pain in my side even more so during bd two days ago. That seems to fit more with timing of my cycle if I have a normal length lp too.

So I think I'm still pretty near the start of my tww. Don't know when I'll start testing since my Dh is away 23-25 and if I'm thinking positively and hoping for a bfp I want him to be here when I find out, and I don't know if I can hold out till he's home so that makes me want to test earlier before he's gone.


----------



## Kburt

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA as well! Started getting nauseous last night and threw up, so I thought it was a good sign...turns out no. I have the stinking flu!!! And my dd is now running a fever &#128532;. Dang!!
I'm not thinking it's going to happen for me this month. I'm approximately 12dpo and even though DH hid my tests, I found them with ease and took a test Monday &#128563;...I was so excited because I got a BFP! But took a test the next morning and got a BFN &#128542;. So after that little roller coaster, I decided not to test until I am very late. Hurts too much! False positives suck!!

Anyways, moving on and up! Hoping AF gets here soon so I can get started on it all over again!!
You said it, ksquared!! I would LOVE a 28 day cycle!!! 
Crazycatlady--I hope you get that BFP!! Try to NOT be like me and wait until he gets back! It will be that much better to share a nice homecoming with the news ;-) Good luck!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Can you get false bfps?? I have only heard of false bfns. That seems unfair!

I've been off and on nauseaus most days,... Hope I'm not over analyzing and that it means something!


----------



## Kburt

Totally unfair, but yes. False positives happen, and it was pretty clear...it was pretty sad to see that blank space the next day. Could have just been a faulty test. Stinking cheapies!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Are dry burning eyes a symptom? Cause my eyes are killing me, I would guess an allergy except I've never got allergies before...


----------



## ksquared726

Sorry to hear about the flu and the false BFP! Man, what a bum week. Fingers crossed your spotting was a good sign! Hopefully it wasn't a false BFP and you had a false BFN! Maybe test on a FRER next time?

Crazycatlady - Fingers crossed your nausea is a good sign! It might just be luteal phase symptoms at this point if you're only a couple of dpo. I haven't heard of burning eyes as a symptom, but everyone's body is different. Hopefully you'll get some implantation bleeding in a few days and have a clearer sign. I agree about waiting to test. Those BFNs hurt.

For me, AF is over and hopefully I'll enter my fertile window late next week :). Two days ago I got some intestinal issues really bad. I couldn't move for a few hours, and had super bad and painful diarrhea. Thinking it was a touch of food poisoning. I really hope it wasn't a Vitex issue. After having those terrible cramps one morning last week, it makes me wonder. Sticking with it though and hoping I ovulate a few days earlier than last time.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared, there's a vitex symptom thread that I just noticed as I was scrolling, made me think of you. Fx for this cycle for you!

Yeah I'm either 6 or 10 dpo depending on which O symptoms I go by. It is probably too soon. I would never have connected the eye burning thing but when I told my cousin (who doesn't know we're trying), she asked if I was pregnant.... Made me think about it!


----------



## ksquared726

I'll look for that thread - thanks! I'm on another Vitex thread but most people just started taking it.

Interesting about the eye burning. Hopefully it is a sign! FX!


----------



## ksquared726

I'm on CD 9 today. I had some strong ovulation pain two nights ago and a little egg white CM, which makes me worry that I already ovulated! That would be really odd since last cycle was on CD 19, and before Vitex was CD 23-ish. Hopefully it was just a surge of hormones after AF finished and that I actually O next week. I'm going to try BD-ing every other day at least so we catch it. We're also planning a baby "makation" for next weekend. Just a one night trip and it might be after I O, but it will still be fun! Hopefully if it's after, then it will help me relax for implantation. FX!


----------



## aidensxmomma

kburt - sorry to hear that you had the flu and a false bfp. What a horrible week! I hope this week goes better for you :flower:

ksquared - Hopefully you didn't ovulate yet so you can catch that eggy. I love the idea of a "baby makation" :haha:

AFM - CD48, still waiting on AF or a BFP. I had that light bleeding on January 11 and then I had a little spotting on January 14 and nothing since. I'm not sure what's going on. I plan on testing again tomorrow and if I get a BFN, I'll be making a doctor appointment for this upcoming week to demand a blood test and see if they can figure on what's going on with my cycle. This is the longest one I've had since July 2014. :nope:


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

CD62 BFN this morning with FMU. Still Waiting on bfp or af.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Love the baby makeation idea ksquared!

Fx for you aidensmomma!

Babyhopes have you been to the dr about the length of your cycle?


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

crazycatlady5 said:


> Love the baby makeation idea ksquared!
> 
> Fx for you aidensmomma!
> 
> Babyhopes have you been to the dr about the length of your cycle?


Yes. I'm just very irregular. I got a bfp back in September at CD 103 but it ended in a mc.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all,

Can I join the convo, I too have extremely long cycles because of PCOS, I'm currently cd72 and according to my bbt charting I am 10/11DPO, I'm symptom spotting like mad and I have been cramping since 4/5DPO (on and off) which means I don't hold out to much hope.

I am going to wait till Wednesday to test, if I can hold out that long (it's sooo very tempting)

Do you guys use natural remedies to help your cycles or are you guys on medication for it?

Hope I can join in with you guys, some moral support would be lovely, it can seem like such a lonely journey sometimes

T


----------



## Kburt

So this just happened....

Three tests, all positive! Taking a digital in the morning!

:happydance: :cloud9: :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Congrats kburt! Nice looking line there :) Fx for the digital, hopes its a nice sticky bean for you!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Congrats!


----------



## ksquared726

Yay!! Congrats Kburt!! :bfp: 

Hi HopefullyOpto! Welcome! FX for your test on Wednesday. Having such long cycles is the pits. I've been using Vitex to help with my long cycles after doing some online research. It's a natural remedy and I ordered it on Amazon. I'm on my second cycle with Vitex and it shortened it from 51 days to 41 days this last time. Had some really intense cramps one morning and awful diarrhea/intestinal pain a few days after that so those might have been side effects. But mostly all is good with Vitex. I'm going to the OB/GYN on Thursday and I'll talk to her about it. I'm hoping to get checked for PCOS myself.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared,

Thanks for the reply, yeah long cycles really do suck, I'm 12/13 dpo at the moment according to my chart and cd73, I think my long cycle this month has also been down to the fact that I was preparing for my wedding so stress could have been a factor. I did cave this morning and tested, a BFN of course, don't know why I expected anything else.
Might have to look into vitex, not sure you can get it over here. The NHS in the UK just doesn't really care about woman with PCOS, I got no advice whatsoever, just "yeah you have it" 
Aaa well onwards and upwards I say, I hope we all get our BFP soon!

T


----------



## ksquared726

Sorry about the BFN :(. I know, it's heartbreaking. But congrats on your upcoming wedding! That at least should help keep your mind occupied. My TWW has been a 3 week window usually, so I feel like I'm always waiting for AF.

Vitex is just an over-the-counter vitamin, so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to order it yourself. You don't have to go through a doctor or anything. I hear it's popular in the UK. Worth looking into at least. For my 51 day cycle, that was my longest and it actually brought on AF the day after I took my first two capsules. I wasn't feeling AF coming, so I'm convinced it would have been an even longer cycle of I hadn't taken it.

Yes, onwards and upwards! FX for us all!


----------



## ksquared726

I searched the Amazon UK site, and this is the brand I ordered: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=415fzWmtxOL&ref=plSrch

:)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared,

Yeah no BFP but equally no AF today, I think if it's not here by Thursday then I may become a tad suspicious... Not massively hopeful though.
Thanks for the link, definitely look into getting it, this month I started drinking mint tea (peppermint & spearmint) and within 3 days I got my elevated bbt which I think may have meant it triggered my ovulation. Heard lots of good things about it s


----------



## HopefullyOpto

*hit post to early 
So I am going to continue drinking it for a few months and then if nothing then might try the vitex. All fun and games really, just wish I had a nice normal 28 day cycle like so many other women...


----------



## ksquared726

Wow, mint tea. I hadn't heard that but glad it seems to be helping!

I think I might be ovulating today or tomorrow. And today is only CD 12 so a week earlier than last time! Had some O pain an hour ago, and some eggwhite CM this morning. We BD yesterday morning so I hope it was enough! I'll make sure we BD tonight too just in case I haven't O'd yet.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

O pain is a good sign, it does say that the day after a +opk is still a good day for fertility so fx for you, let's hope in 2 weeks you get that BFP that you want :) 
Good to see that your cycles are getting more regular. Hope your 2ww goes faster than mine. I'm 14DPO tomorrow and it's dragged so much!
O apparently mint tea (specifically spearmint) is good because it lowers free roaming testosterone levels which can be the reason your ovulation is delayed because the levels are too high. Read about it if you get a chance :) I hope the witch stays away tomorrow and for the next 9 months it would be really nice to get that BFP but I don't hold much hope just doesn't feel like I'm quite there yet...


----------



## aidensxmomma

Kburt said:


> So this just happened....
> 
> Three tests, all positive! Taking a digital in the morning!
> 
> :happydance: :cloud9: :bfp:

Congrats Kburt! :happydance:



HopefullyOpto said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I join the convo, I too have extremely long cycles because of PCOS, I'm currently cd72 and according to my bbt charting I am 10/11DPO, I'm symptom spotting like mad and I have been cramping since 4/5DPO (on and off) which means I don't hold out to much hope.
> 
> I am going to wait till Wednesday to test, if I can hold out that long (it's sooo very tempting)
> 
> Do you guys use natural remedies to help your cycles or are you guys on medication for it?
> 
> Hope I can join in with you guys, some moral support would be lovely, it can seem like such a lonely journey sometimes
> 
> T

Welcome! :flower: 

I haven't tried any natural remedies yet and I'm also not on any medication. I have endometriosis and am going to my doctor tomorrow to see if there's anything that can be done about my long cycles or if I just need to tough it out. 

Also sorry to hear that you feel out this month and got a bfn. :hugs:

*Ksquared* - I'm glad your cycles seem to be getting shorter with the vitex. That's great news! 

*AFM* - I am on cd 51 now and I had EWCM on January 17 and 18, so I'm thinking that maybe ovulated really late. I'm feeling pretty confident about it, so I'm officially in the TWW. :happydance: It makes me feel a lot better knowing when I ovulated, too, because now I know when to expect AF (or a surprise BFP :) )

Honestly, this cycle has been hell and so, so stressful with how long it's been an the irregular bleeding that I had last week. But I'm feeling better now that I had so much ewcm which makes me pretty confident I finally ovulated (I really should start taking OPKs or charting :dohh: )


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi aidensxmomma Hopefully you will find your doctors more helpful than mine, as they refused to give me any meds because my weight is within normal limits and I'm still relatively young I had to go to natural remedies, fingers crossed they work. 
So you have other children, were they complete natural conception or with some help?
According to my chart I'm 14DPO at the end of today and currently no sign of AF... Because my cycles are so irregular I just don't know how to know if that's really what I am apart from the rise in bbt... Meh


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hi aidensxmomma Hopefully you will find your doctors more helpful than mine, as they refused to give me any meds because my weight is within normal limits and I'm still relatively young I had to go to natural remedies, fingers crossed they work.
> So you have other children, were they complete natural conception or with some help?
> According to my chart I'm 14DPO at the end of today and currently no sign of AF... Because my cycles are so irregular I just don't know how to know if that's really what I am apart from the rise in bbt... Meh

I'm wondering if my doctor is going to make me wait for 6 months of TTC before giving me any meds or if because my cycles are so irregular, she'll do it earlier. Fortunately, I have a good doctor who seems to take my concerns seriously, so I'm hoping for a good experience at the doctor's office today. 

My other three children (and another pregnancy that ended in an early mc) were all natural conception. I actually didn't have any trouble conceiving the first three times. It did take a little over a year the fourth time, though, because my cycles were extremely long and irregular. I think it makes a difference, too, that I was quite young when I got pregnant. I was 16, 17, and 18 for the first three pregnancies and then my most recent pregnancy was when I was 20. So I feel like the more time goes on, the harder it's become to get pregnant. :(

Irregular cycles are really difficult to deal with, especially all the not knowing about where you are in your cycle and having to wait extra amounts of time. Sending you some :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

aidensxmomma said:


> HopefullyOpto said:
> 
> 
> Hi aidensxmomma Hopefully you will find your doctors more helpful than mine, as they refused to give me any meds because my weight is within normal limits and I'm still relatively young I had to go to natural remedies, fingers crossed they work.
> So you have other children, were they complete natural conception or with some help?
> According to my chart I'm 14DPO at the end of today and currently no sign of AF... Because my cycles are so irregular I just don't know how to know if that's really what I am apart from the rise in bbt... Meh
> 
> I'm wondering if my doctor is going to make me wait for 6 months of TTC before giving me any meds or if because my cycles are so irregular, she'll do it earlier. Fortunately, I have a good doctor who seems to take my concerns seriously, so I'm hoping for a good experience at the doctor's office today.
> 
> My other three children (and another pregnancy that ended in an early mc) were all natural conception. I actually didn't have any trouble conceiving the first three times. It did take a little over a year the fourth time, though, because my cycles were extremely long and irregular. I think it makes a difference, too, that I was quite young when I got pregnant. I was 16, 17, and 18 for the first three pregnancies and then my most recent pregnancy was when I was 20. So I feel like the more time goes on, the harder it's become to get pregnant. :(
> 
> Irregular cycles are really difficult to deal with, especially all the not knowing about where you are in your cycle and having to wait extra amounts of time. Sending you some :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah you were indeed very young when having your little ones, must have been a handful when they were all under a certain age!
Sorry to hear about your mc, I can't even begin to imagine what that is like, we are still in prime baby making age when we are in our 20's so I still hold some hope :D

It's nice to hear you have a good doctor who is understanding, I bet that makes all the difference :) I might go back in a couple of months if nothing seems to be happening and demand some more help. After all I have only had 3 cycles since August last year! Now I know that's better than some but it's not really great.
I can't wait to get my BFP, can't even imagine how that feels when you see it :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thank you :flower:

It was definitely a handful when my first two were young. They're only 16 months apart and I had my son shortly before my senior year in high school, so I was raising him and then I was pregnant on top of that the other half of my senior year. But it's been so worth all the hard times. :cloud9:

It definitely has made a huge difference to have an understanding doctor. The gyno I saw before my current one was absolutely horrible and basically told me that I was worrying for nothing and it couldn't be possible that I have endometriosis because I had kids. :growlmad: I'm so glad I switched.

It's the most amazing feeling to get that bfp! FX that you get to experience that feeling firsthand very, very soon. :)


----------



## BabeAwait

:hi: Hi ladies! I would like to join if that is alright with you. I am not in the 2ww yet but I am having looong cycles. :sad1:

So a little background about me. I was diagnosed with PCOS very early at age 11. I started my period at 10 years old and because my mother has PCOS she had me tested. I was put on bcp at 11 to treat it. Fast forward to Nov 1 2014 at age 22 I got off the pill because my husband and I wanted to TTC in the new year. I stated charting on FF right away. My first cycle was 38 days long, I O'd on cd31 and had a very short 6 day luteal phase with lots of brown spotting :(

Now I am in my second cycle on CD40 still no O. My CM is all over the place, my advanced opk has said High Fertility for over a week, regular opks keep going from dark to light again and again, and once this cycle FF tried to say I O'd on CD11 but then changed it's mind after I didn't sustain the thermal shift long enough. :growlmad: It is all very frustrating and depressing. We have been :sex: almost every single day and I think we're about sick of each other :haha:

I've ordered Vitex and preseed off of Amazon in hopes they will help me reach that :bfp: I am desperate for. FX


----------



## ksquared726

Hi BabeAwait! Welcome :). 

I'm sorry to hear about your PCOS and long, irregular cycles. It is soooo frustrating to be waiting all of the time. Haha, I don't think your husband is sick of you. Good luck with the Vitex! I feel like a spokesperson sometimes, but so far it's made a big difference for me. I'm not sure if I have PCOS but I do have an appointment with my OB/GYN tomorrow. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi BabeAwait and welcome to the thread!

Having PCOS can be soo very disheartening, it's ever so good that you were diagnosed so young and whilst being on BCP many things have advanced in understanding it more. As ksquared mentioned give vitex a go, if your as lucky as her it might start bringing your cycles more regular. It's difficult to know when first coming off the pill whether it's that or the PCOS that is causing the delayed ovulation, it can take a year before any normality returns to your cycles so don't get yourself down about it too much.
I have done massive amounts of research after I was diagnosed and there are a lot of self help remedies, try avoiding sugar as much as possible and anything high in starch (potatoes, white rice, wheat) this brings your insulin levels in check and can help dramatically!

There are plenty of other things that can help but I don't want to ramble on too much. I didn't ovulate to cd60 this month so don't worry to much at the moment, once the hormones balance you will ovulate, just a note though, because woman with PCOS have higher levels of LH it means OPK's are not always reliable because they detect an LH surge. 
Fx we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Wow there are so many of us in the same boat here! I had no idea when I made this thread!

I'm now on 13dpo, af due this weekend. My breasts are really tender and the areola is enlarged and darkened a bit..... Which is really unusual for me. I haven't had a tonne of other symptoms and was feeling really Unhopeful until I noticed this last night. Hopefully a good sign? 

I tested on Monday and bfn, it was just a grocery store cheapie though, not an early result or anything. I don't know when to test again.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi crazycat, I am 14DPO so I suspect AF is round the corner, I also tested on Monday with a BFN, let's hope we don't see any AF's for a while and get the BFP's that we want :)
Changes to the areola sound promising though, have you been TTC for a while now?


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks ksquared and hopefullyopto!

I know I may be impatient but it's hard. My biggest wish my entire life has been to be a mommy so now that were finally ready I can't hardly wait. I'm sure all you ladies know the feeling.

As far as the vitex goes do any of you take it during the luteal phase? I've read conflicting reports about whether it's safe or not because of potential pregnancy. Mine is still in the mail so I have time to decide before I start taking it.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I've been ttc since September. Got another bfn tonight :( so discouraging. It still doesn't feel like af is on it's way yet though either. I wonder if I'm still early, my app said it was due this weekend but I'm only cd41 and last cycle was 48 days. So maybe I've been early testing. I hope so anyway. Was also exhausted and nauseaus today and breasts were super tender.....

I don't know what to think!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

BabeAwait I think ksquared is the best person to ask about vitex. I think the issue is with any herbal or natural remedies is there is always going to be people it helps massively and people it doesn't help at all, so I think there will always be conflicting information. You might have to talk to a trained herbalist in order to get a more concrete answer.
Crazycat sorry to hear your still getting BFN, hopefully though it's just the case that your chart is slightly off and it's still early days as all the signs seem promising! 
For me the witch reared her ugly head last night and I started spotting, my BBT also took a substantial dip this morning so I await her wrath today. Tbh I'm not too bothered about it, this is my first cycle (albeit long one) where I have temped and least I know that it was accurate and that my luteal phase was bang on 14 days.
Here's to a Valentine's baby! I'm hoping the tea will mean my cycle is not so long this time, now that the stress of the wedding has passed that might just be the case.
Fingers crossed for you crazycat, your not out until AF is here and I hear that some don't get there BFP until much later so Fx for you :)


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - I've read that it's slow to build, so I've been taking Vitex throughout my cycle. I saw the OB/GYN (who was great!) and she said to stop taking it when I get a BFP and she'll give me capsules to insert that release progesterone so that doesn't drop when I stop the Vitex. But we still have blood draws to do to see if I have low progesterone in the first place. She also gave me information on this registry where I can check any herbal remedy or drug and its effects on pregnancy. Looks like I either call or email and they send me info back. I'll let you know what they say about Vitex. My original thought once I got a BFP was to drop to 1 Vitex a day instead of 3 just so I don't go completely cold turkey.

HopefullyOpto - I'm sorry to hear AF showed her face! Fingers crossed for a Valentine baby! 

Crazycatlady- Fingers crossed for a BFP next week!!

I'm now pretty sure that yesterday was O day. Tons of eggwhite CM and O pain and this morning my temp was definitely dropped. Totally used my husband to get one more BD in but I keep worrying we didn't do enough and he was so tired and not in the mood all week. I guess we got every other day. I just wish we did it yesterday morning when I had the most eggwhite CM!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, don't worry you haven't done it enough, every other day seems fine and the fact that sperm can live for up to 5 days if the ewcm is accommodating, I'm sure it will be enough.
So ksquared, another tww coming your way :) I hope you get that BFP! So exciting!!


----------



## BabeAwait

Crazycat- do you know how many dpo you are? FX for you that you get a bfp soon

Hopefullyopto- I'm sorry the witch came :-( we ought to burn that B at the stake

Ksquared- thanks for all the info! I really appreciate your help.  I bet you dtd enough for there to be plenty of strong swimmers left. ;-)

Afm- looking for a new dr right now. I'm kind of leaning towards going to a birthing center in my area with midwives who do the whole shabang of female care. I'm very health conscious, I exercise and eat a low gi diet for my pcos. After my temp drop it has been elavating for two mornings now but not quite out of my normal range. I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic.


----------



## aidensxmomma

BabeAwait - Welcome! :flower: I remember seeing you around the WTT forums. :) I hope your search for a new doctor goes well. 

HopefullyOpto - Sorry to hear the :witch: got you. 

ksquared - I think every other day definitely good. Like others have said, sperm can live up to five days in the right environment, so I think you've got your bases covered. :)

Crazycatlady - You're not out until the witch shows up! FX for a BFP!

AFM - 5dpo today. Not feeling any different, but I'm not too concerned about it. Trying to stay positive :) I went and saw my doctor on Wednesday and she gave me a medication to start my period. I'm unsure about taking it, though. I am so confident I finally ovulated, so I think I might just wait this one out. I finally ordered some OPKs and cheapie pregnancy tests, so they should arrive shortly before I test (February 1st) :happydance: I'm not feeling too confident about this cycle. OH has been really tired and stressed, so we didn't BD as much as I would have liked, but we did get a couple times in around my fertile time. So maybe we got lucky.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Good luck on your next cycles ladies!

I might be joining you soon - slight spotting this afternoon. I think af is coming. I feel like it's too late to be implantation. As for the symptoms - maybe they are just related to a normal cycle? I don't think I've ovulated until this month in the past 9 years since I've always been on bcp until this past sept so maybe I just don't know what's normal for me? I don't know - I think this is af on it's way though.


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady - sorry to hear AF is on her way. :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

BabeAwait - good luck with the Dr hunt, most of maternity care around here is midwife led so you might be on the right track, but it really is about whatever works best for you.

Aidensxmomma - good luck in you tww I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say hopefully AF stays clear and you get your BFP!

Crazycat - sorry to hear the witch is on her way, don't get disheartened, it probably means we will be having a similar cycle so we can be cycle buddies! 

Afm- my temp took a dive like I expected, I'm looking forward to seeing how my cycle reacts with the tea. 
Am I right in saying that all you lovely people are in the US, that's probably why we post at such different times :)


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks everyone :). I really hope we caught it! It's hard to imagine those little swimmers still moving in there for days. We're going on our overnight trip today, which is perfect timing for implantation so I'm hoping being happy and having fun will help if I have a fertilized egg traveling right now! I feel like the quality of my eggwhite CM was really good and lots of it (sorry tmi), and my temp has been a little higher this whole cycle, and a good dip yesterday morning with a jump back up this morning that signals O. I have my blood draw for hormone level testing on Thursday like my doctor suggested, CD 21. Will probably be symptom spotting soon too so you guys can help keep me sane in my TWW, lol.

BabeAwait - Last cycle, it took a few days before my temp really started rising too. This time, mine jumped up right away but only by about .6 degrees fahrenheit since the dip yesterday. It's at the top of my normal range but not out of it yet. Not sure if it's necessarily a bad thing if it doesn't rise right away, but that's what happened with me. Good luck with your doctor search!

Aidensxmomma - Good luck with the rest of your TWW! That's nice that you have the medication as an option for those really long cycles if you're just waiting for AF and it won't come. I've been there! FX you guys got lucky!

HopefullyOpto - So does that mean AF officially showed up :witch:? I'm glad you're feeling optimistic about this next cycle. I'm eager to hear how the tea helps too. Yes, I'm in the U.S. in Southern California. Where are you? It's so awesome that we can all talk to each other from all over the world :flower:.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared - I'm based in London, United Kingdom, so very far away! It is pretty cool how we can all share our stories from all over the globe :)
AF indeed got me with full force yesterday, pains like no other but I'm ok with it, I know it's going to take longer with PCOS so I'm trying not to get worked up about it. 
It will be good to have a chilled out weekend so you can't hopefully plant that little embryo :) and we are here to keep you all sane during your tww so fingers and toes crossed for you :D


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yes good luck ksquared!

Really thin tiny bit of spotting for me again this morning..... I never used to spot before af but I guess things change a lot when you come off the pill so I'm guessing the witch is near! This is just cd 42 though, so if it is af it's six days earlier than last month, so I'm surprised as I didn't do anything to try and shorten it. I should go to the dr as I don't know of any reason why I'm having difficulty :( we bded a lot and gave it a good try this month... Oh well I can enjoy a few glasses of wine this week I guess.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat - if AF is not here then I wouldn't count yourself out, the fact that it's slightly different to the norm might be a good thing. The BCP messes all your hormones up so it could be the fact that there is less in your system and that's helping bring your cycles more regular, if the witch decides to ruin your day today then don't loose hope, we are all here for support and know what your going through. I obviously hope she doesn't and you get that lovely BFP! :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks hopefullyopto, how long have you been ttc? 

It really does help to have you guys here to go through this with. My best friend is pregnant now so I can't really talk to her about it in the same way I could when she was ttc. My Dh is away for work this weekend too. I haven't had any more spotting since this morning. I'm nervous every time I go to the washroom! It's pretty pathetic haha. It probably is af but the longer this goes on waiting for it to really show up the more hopeful I am, but I don't want to totally get my hopes up and then feel ridiculous and let down if the witch does show up!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat - I actually haven't been TTC for that long, I did come off of BCP in August after taking it for 8 years! It's probably been since Nov but only one cycle because my last was 70+ days. For me bbt'ing is the way to go as I can start to see patterns on my chart and I'm hoping that it will tell me whether I actually ovulated!
My closest friend is also TTC at the moment, and I know if it happens to her before me I will be sad but also elated! It's natural, you can't help how you feel and this is why you have us guys on here because it's easier to confide in a stranger about things like this. 
If AF is not here then your still in the running :) if she comes just accept it and move through (easier said than done I know) you will get there. We all will and as my DH says "it will mean it's all the more deserved when it does happen"


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks, it totally makes it easier to come on here!

And yep, woke up to Af!

But - this cycle was only 42 days! Much better than my last 48 day cycle!

We've been off bcp for around the same time, I went off in sept and was on it for nine years! I wonder if that's contributing to the long cycles. I kind of dove into ttc right away , rather than giving my cycles some time to normalize.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey crazycat sorry she got you, what a meanie!! 
I'm glad to hear your cycle is shorter this month, and 100% yes the BCP can massively effect the length of your cycle, my Dr told me that it could take a year for any normality so that ontop of PCOS = long irregular cycles. Wouldn't it be great is we got our BFP's around the same time!
Fx for good cycles this month. Do you temp by the way?


----------



## crazycatlady5

No I haven't been temping. I haven't been to the dr yet to talk about my cycles so I think I'll make an apt and go from there. I haven't used opks or done anything yet so may be time to start! This is my fourth cycle off so I think it's time!

Yes would be great to get bfps around same time and then we can support each other through pregnancy too!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

crazycatlady5 said:


> No I haven't been temping. I haven't been to the dr yet to talk about my cycles so I think I'll make an apt and go from there. I haven't used opks or done anything yet so may be time to start! This is my fourth cycle off so I think it's time!
> 
> Yes would be great to get bfps around same time and then we can support each other through pregnancy too!

My Dr's surgery won't do anything until I have had a year TTC naturally which is sooo mean! I hope yours are better :)
You might not need a doctor but if it gives you peace of mind then it can't hurt, I don't really use OPK's as woman with PCOS have higher levels of the hormone that shows up on them so they can give you false positives quite regularly I have heard, I do temp though, you should give it a go it's really good to get a sense of what's going on. They are rather cheap to buy as well. But it's whatever suits you best, some people don't do anything as it makes them obsessed if they do. But I temp as it gives me peace of mind that I am ovulating.
I hope we get out BFP's soon it would nice to have a buddy to chat with about it!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma - where have you disappeared to, you must be well into your tww now, fx for you :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Aidensxmomma - where have you disappeared to, you must be well into your tww now, fx for you :)

I'm here, I'm here. :haha:

I've been super busy with college and a bunch of other stuff this week (a parenting class for my divorce, extra doctor appointments, etc.) so I've been neglecting the forum a little. This week should be a lot less busy, though, at least for the start of the week. :thumbup:

I'm not 8dpo, so definitely getting through the TWW now. I think I have a 15/16 day luteal phase, so my TWW is a little longer than most, but not by much. It's waiting to ovulate that's the huge problem.

Crazycatlady - I'm sorry to hear that AF got you :hugs:

HopefullyOpto - I think my doctor won't start doing anything until I have been TTC for a year as well, despite me having endo. I'm actually going to email her office today and see if they can tell me what the protocol is for that.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma - it does indeed sound like you have been pretty busy, hope college is going will and your not under too much pressure. Fingers crossed this week will be a little less hectic for you :) 
My luteal phase is also about 14/15 days so it's even more dragged out, hopefully this next week will be a quick one for you!
I don't get why Dr's won't help even with a diagnosis, it just seems so cruel, I'm sure if they were in the same position then they would be helping themselves straight away... Meh!
I am cd4 now and AF has almost faded, I'm really hoping I ovulate in the next two weeks it would be such an achievement!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Aidensxmomma - it does indeed sound like you have been pretty busy, hope college is going will and your not under too much pressure. Fingers crossed this week will be a little less hectic for you :)
> My luteal phase is also about 14/15 days so it's even more dragged out, hopefully this next week will be a quick one for you!
> I don't get why Dr's won't help even with a diagnosis, it just seems so cruel, I'm sure if they were in the same position then they would be helping themselves straight away... Meh!
> I am cd4 now and AF has almost faded, I'm really hoping I ovulate in the next two weeks it would be such an achievement!!

I at least got a diagnosis from my doctor, but the problem is I'm not sure if it really matters. I'll probably still have to wait the year of TTC before I get any help conceiving, which sucks. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that you ovulate within the next two weeks!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi everyone! Sorry I missed so much. My trip was really fun. We ate a lot and walked the beach and I even went for a cold dip in the ocean. There were waterslides at the pool, so that was fun (I'm such a kid at heart). I did have a couple of drinks too really spread out, so barely enough to feel it. I figured maybe I'd try that this time - who knows, maybe it will help things stick since many people get pregnant after drinking. If not, I'll try to avoid it next cycle. I definitely avoided the hot tub though, as tempting as it was!

My temp has been on the low end the last two days. Hoping it's an implantation dip. Also had some vaginal cramps for a full day straight. Not sure if that means anything. I've also caught a cold - sneezing, sore throat, stuffiness. And CM has been wet and thin, watery. No spotting, but I read that implantation bleeding happens between 6-12dpo? Only 4dpo today. Anyway, that's what's going on with me. It would be really awesome if we all got BFPs around the same time :).

Crazycatlady - So sorry AF showed up officially, but I'm glad your cycle was shorter this time! Progress without having to do anything. That's a really good sign that you might normalize on your own. Fingers crossed the doctor will run some tests for you and answer some questions.

aidensxmomma - Fingers crossed this next week goes quickly and then you get that BFP! I'm right there with you!

HopefullyOpto - Glad that AF is just about over and then you'll be approaching your fertile window. I hope it comes within the next 2 weeks too and you catch that egg!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, welcome back, so glad you had a nice time! Sometimes you need things like that to get away from the obsessing over TTC, and quite often it does wonders! So let's all hope that those swimmers found the egg and that you get a nice sticky bean this cycle. Not sure what your normal luteal phase it but Hopefully this next week won't drag too much for you. 

Apparently I have heard that a cold is s good sign as it means your bodies immune system is adapting where necessary so Fx for you. That means that you and aidensxmomma are close in terms of test dates! Exciting!! 

It's been so nice having all you in here, definitely makes the journey easier, I'm actually quite excited to see what my cycle does this month. My wonderful husband seems onboard but he is quite rightly concerned about it becoming too regimented as he doesn't want me to put to much pressure on myself and get upset if it doesn't happen as soon as I would like. 

Anyway we shall see, I shall try and track my cm these next few months, I have to admit though I'm not too good a recognising the shift in cm so fingers crossed this month will be more obvious :)

Random question is hot tubs not good for fertility? :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - Glad you had a good time on your trip. :) We're very close in our cycles - only 4 days difference. I'm really hoping time flies for us all :flower:

HopefullyOpto - I hope the cold is a good sign. Keeping my fingers crossed! I'm definitely glad to have all you ladies to share this journey with as well. It's so nice to have people who understand. :hugs:

I'm not sure about hot tubs. I know that men who are TTC should avoid them, and you should also avoid them while pregnant, but I don't think I've ever heard of women who are TTC avoiding them. :shrug:

AFM - I got some not so great news from my doctor's office today. I emailed them to ask them if I would still have to try for a year before getting fertility treatment or if it would be sooner because I have endometriosis. They emailed me back today, which is great that they got back to me so soon, but they said that I would still have to try for a year before they would look into any fertility treatments. So it's a little disappointing that I'll still have to wait a year, but at least now I know.

I'm really hoping it happens long before I need treatment, though. I just need to keep reminding myself that there's a good chance I'll conceive before a year is up. I get so disheartened sometimes, but I'm trying to change my thinking and stay positive.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, hopefullyopto! I've heard that about a cold too. FX! I'm eager for the next few days to see if I get some spotting to indicate implantation. Sometimes it's hard to imagine being pregnant - like it would be a miracle if it actually happens to me. And then other times I think we finally did it. 

For the hot tub, I've read numerous places and my doctors had said previously to avoid them. The heat kills off sperm and I imagine it might damage a fertilized egg too. I just know all of the signs around hot tubs say pregnant women shouldn't use them.

Yes I love our group on this thread in particular! My husband was the same way, worrying that TTC would become like a chore. Sometimes it does feel that way, but because it's taken so long so far we're both just doing whatever it takes. 

Most of the time CM is a little tricky, but the eggwhite CM should be obvious and that's the important stuff to track! :)

Aidensxmomma- I'm sorry to hear that you have to wait a full year. Such a bummer! Hopefully like you said you will conceive naturally much sooner. And we're all here for support!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Glad you had a great time ksquared! Sounds fantastic! Fx for a bfp for you, I hear all the time about relaxation doing the trick.

Hopefullyopto when do you expect to ovulate if all things go according to plan?

Sorry about your news aidensmomma, but hopefully you get your bfp before a year is up anyway!

I'm feeling a bit better about being out. Glad it was a shorter cycle for me. And my husband is working away a lot of weekends, but looking at my cycle dates he should be here when I ovulate if this cycle is similar to the last one, so I am really happy about that! That was one of my big concerns about getting a bfn last cycle! So I'll just enjoy a few glasses of wine and relax the next couple weeks until my fertile window gets here!


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady - I'm glad you're feeling a little better. Relaxing before your next fertile time is definitely a good plan. :) And I'm especially happy for you that your OH will be home when you O!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all

Aidensxmomma - sorry to hear that you didn't get the best news from the doctor, seems ridiculous that they would make you wait a year even with the diagnosis! Just keep the positivity up and like you said you may not even need them and get your BFP sooner rather than later.

Ksquared - That makes sense about the hot tubs, luckily I have no need to avoid one as we have none anywhere around here, although we are planning on having our honeymoon in March/April so if I don't get pregnant by then I shall make sure I avoid. Fx for your implantation, I feel the same about the pregnancy thing, like it seems amazing to think what it would be like to actually see a positive test! Fx that will be you soon :) 
I shall make sure I watch out for cm, I can't really recall a time when its been egg White in consitency, although I am really bad at keeping myself hydrated so I need to ensure I do that!

Crazycat - tbh I have no idea when I will ovulate, I'm hopeing it's the next two weeks. But as I have only had 3 cycles since September I don't think there is anyway to know. I shall carry on charting my temp and hope that the mint tea does its thing. Obviously I shall keep you all updated. Glad to hear your husband is about when you next think you will ovulate, thankfully my husband doesn't work away very often so he is at home 99% of the time and I don't think he will be complaining too much about BD'ing


----------



## crazycatlady5

I think my af is maybe over already , it's only been 2 days. It usually lasts 4 or 5 days! Seems weird...


----------



## HopefullyOpto

crazycatlady5 said:


> I think my af is maybe over already , it's only been 2 days. It usually lasts 4 or 5 days! Seems weird...

That's strange, although not unheard of, mine is usually 5 days also. Is there anything different this month that might have contributed to it?


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - My best friend told me that before she found out she was pregnant, she had AF for two days and then it stopped completely. I'm not sure if it happened right when AF was due, but I think it was her implantation bleeding. So maybe, just maybe, that's what's happening with you?! Just a thought. 

HopefullyOpto - thank you! I could just be overly cautious about the hot tub thing. Fingers crossed your honeymoon will also be a babymoon!!!

My temp has finally spiked. It went up and down a few days after O, and I wasn't sure about yesterday because I didn't sleep well so I wasn't sure if it was accurate. But this morning it's definitely spiked, even with me being sick and breathing with my mouth open all night. Ugh, my throat is so sore. No spotting or any big symptoms so far. Today is 6 dpo. I really hope my cold is a clue!

Aidensxmomma - how are you doing with symptoms? Do you have a test date? I though maybe this weekend when I'm 10-11 dpo. But I'm afraid of testing early and seeing that heartbreaking BFN. Today is 10 dpo for you, right?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah I had always sort of imagined implantation was just light spotting but a girl I worked with last year said she got her af right before she found out she was pregnant too. She said it lasted for 2 days as well. Hmmm I just wonder, cause yeah it is totally gone, nothing today either. It was lighter than usual and more brown in colour like they talk about for the colour, but it was definitely more than spotting. Maybe I should test again in a couple days just to be sure??

Fx ksquared! I have had a lot of people get colds early on!


----------



## ksquared726

I think you should test. I've read implantation bleeding can be a bit more than spotting, and the fact that it stopped completely after two days is very promising!! FX!

Thanks for the good wishes! :)


----------



## coquis224

Hello Ladies I hope I can join you. I'm currently on cycle day 51 and I ov'd on cd 47 or 48 according to FF...I don't temp it's too complicated to me I just need to better understand it I guess. I have been trying to conceive with DH for the last 15 months. I have 6 kiddos from 2 previous relationships. DH has none. I have clomid just waiting for me but of course AF won't show her ugly face. I feel like I'm wasting time just waiting around like this. GRR

Good luck to all of you ladies with everything.....I hope you all get your BFP. 

BTW can you take clomid and vitex?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat - Fx that it is a late implantation, that would be sooo exciting if your BFP is on its way :) make sure you keep us updated!

Ksquared - glad to hear you got your spike, what cd are you now? As I have only temped for the one cycle I only saw the peak and steady increase in temp after ovulation so I didn't know if you have another one after ovulation also?

AFM I guess it's the waiting game now, I have started taking evening primrose oil for my cm just to help it should it need it. Continuing with the tea and multivitamins. I really hope I ovulate in the next 10 days! I just don't want to get my hopes up as its yet to happen since coming off the BCP...


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Welcome coquis!

So you mentioned that you ovulated on cd47-48, if you don't temp how do you know? Do you use OPK's?
6 kiddies! Wow! You must be a busy lady.
Do you always have long cycles or Is it something that's new for you?
Unfortunately I know nothing about Clomid so I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies can help you with that.
They are not so quick to give you clomid if you are young and haven't been trying for long enough.
I hope we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

HopefullyOpto said:


> Welcome coquis!
> 
> So you mentioned that you ovulated on cd47-48, if you don't temp how do you know? Do you use OPK's?
> 6 kiddies! Wow! You must be a busy lady.
> Do you always have long cycles or Is it something that's new for you?
> Unfortunately I know nothing about Clomid so I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies can help you with that.
> They are not so quick to give you clomid if you are young and haven't been trying for long enough.
> I hope we all get our BFP's soon!

In the UK I mean


----------



## crazycatlady5

How long should I wait to test? No bleeding since Monday evening


----------



## ksquared726

Welcome, coquis! I'm also wondering if you normally have these long cycles. Well now that you're in your TWW, you're welcome to symptom spot with us, lol :flower:. I don't know much about clomid either, but I did hear back from this medical registry where you can ask about any drug or natural remedy and its effects on pregnancy. Apparently they don't have a lot of studies done on Vitex. They did say that studies in rats didn't show any definite complications of being on Vitex while pregnant, but they couldn't make a recommendation one way or another. You could try to ask them about Vitex and clomid together. But considering the limited info they had for me, I'm not sure if it'll help. It's worth a try, though. Here's the form to submit your question (my doctor told me about this service): https://www.mothertobabyca.org/email-an-expert/.

HopefullyOpto - Today was 7dpo. I don't know, this is the second cycle I've temped and last cycle I had the up and downs a few days after O too. Everyone else seems to spike right after O but I don't. It's so weird. At least tomorrow is my blood test, at CD 21, so hopefully I'll get some answers if either my hormone levels are whacky or if all is well. Maybe I'm just not good at getting accurate temps. Hopefully the tea and primrose help and you O in the next 10 days!!

Crazycatlady - I would test the day after you were expecting to get AF (before you had that spotting/early AF). Wasn't it tomorrow that you were originally expecting AF? If you wait until the day after, then you have the best chance of getting a BFP and not those horrible early BFNs. FX! I really really hope this is your BFP!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah tomorrow would have been cd48, which would be the same day I got my af last month. So maybe I'll test Friday? We have friends over for dinner that night so maybe I'll test after they leave, or even try to wait till sat morning, my husbands home this weekend so that would be nice to celebrate together :) fx!

I still feel like I'm probably overthinking this and it's just a weird short af, but I guess it doesn't hurt to test!

Fx ksquared! When are you going to test?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared - every lady has such different cycle patterns that's why it's hard to determine when one symptom matches another persons. If you are 7dpo then only another week to go so Fx for you!

Crazycat - I would wait till after your predicted AF is due, it's better to then know that your past your previous cycles length, It will be nicer to have your DH around for support also. Is he away on business at the mo?

AFM - I'm cd7 now so let the BD'ing begin. Who knows when I'm going to ovulate however, this month is definitely an unknown...


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah he has been away the last couple weekends, he's home now though! Yay!

Fx this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! Wow I'm really behind life keeps getting in my way. I'm updating on my phone so I'm going to try to keep it short.

I'm happy to say I'm in the 2ww now! Today I am 4dpo. I've had 2 days of light pink spotting so I'm hoping I wont have a 6 day lp again ugh. And I'm waiting to start vitex until af but hopefully she won't come at all!

Crazycat- my best friend is pregnant too! Her bf and her were only together a month when she found out. She was afraid telling me would devastate me. FX it's IB. Glad your H is home.
Aidensxmomma- good to see you again. I hope to see a bfp from you in the next few days.
Coquis- I've read that vitex and clomid counteract each other but it didn't say how so I'm not sure if it's true. Sorry not much help I know.
Hopefullyopto- good luck with the cm watch. I hope you o soon!
Ksquared- I'm glad you had a good trip! FX I'll see that bfp from you soon!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi BabeAwait, nice to hear you made it into the tww, fingers crossed that AF doesn't show! 
I hope I o soon also but for some reason I'm cd7 and AF has still not fully gone, been spotting for a few days now thinking it was done but nope! She's still about... Hmmm...
I'm sure it's nothing, maybe my cycle trying to make sense of itself. I have read that its normal for people to have 7 days long AF's but I must admit I wish she would just go already :D
So i done some reading on vitex, sounds interesting... I think I will give my current situation a couple of months and if no success then I shall look into purchasing it! 
Not sure they call it vitex that much in the UK, just think its called agnus castus I think...


----------



## BabeAwait

Sorry the witch has overstayed her welcome hopefullyopto. :( I hear sometimes our cycles get worse before they get better. I don't know how true that is. Maybe your body is just putting in extra effort for that BFP this cycle ;)
I've also heard vitex called chasteberry. I think most here in the states call it vitex how funny. I never understood why we need 3 different names for the same herb it just confuses people lol


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah wouldn't that be nice :D, I think she's gone and then she's back again haha.
I must admit I find it very odd that they call it different things in different places  
Fx for all our BFP this/next month!


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady - Have you tested again yet?

ksquared - So far I haven't had much in the way of symptoms. My stomach has been a little dodgy, but that's not all that unusual for me. So there's nothing really to report on there. :( I plan on officially testing on February 1st. I tested January 27 (9dpo) with a BFN, so I'm trying to wait it out. I'll be 14dpo that day. 

I've heard a lot of good things about colds being a symptom before a BFP. Hopefully it's good sign for you. :)



coquis224 said:


> Hello Ladies I hope I can join you. I'm currently on cycle day 51 and I ov'd on cd 47 or 48 according to FF...I don't temp it's too complicated to me I just need to better understand it I guess. I have been trying to conceive with DH for the last 15 months. I have 6 kiddos from 2 previous relationships. DH has none. I have clomid just waiting for me but of course AF won't show her ugly face. I feel like I'm wasting time just waiting around like this. GRR
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies with everything.....I hope you all get your BFP.
> 
> BTW can you take clomid and vitex?

Coquis - Welcome! I have really long cycles, too, and it's a pain and very frustrating. I'm currently on cd60. 

I have no idea about clomid and vitex. I haven't checked out vitex yet. I'm sorry I can't be much more help. 

BabeAwait - Thank you :) Yay for being it the TWW! Hopefully it goes quickly for you and you get your BFP!

HopefullyOpto - Sorry the :witch: has overstayed her welcome. :( I agree that it is odd that the same things have different names in the US and UK. It can make things confusing sometimes.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aidensmomma when are you testing?

No I still haven't tested. I'm nervous and I'm also confused. I thought I was out.... I keep second guessing myself and feeling like I'm imaging reasons why I'm not necessarily out. I've had sharp pinching in the left side of my abdomen all night...


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks everyone! I guess I also feel extra blah this week because of my cold. Maybe that's been messing with my temps too. I got my blood drawn this morning, so hopefully by early next week I'll have some answers about whether my hormone levels look good or not. Being sick also makes it much harder to symptom spot, lol. I feel like besides my cold, I haven't had any symptoms. And usually each month I have a bunch of symptoms like cramping and CM and headaches and dizziness. I was dizzy a little bit today, but again I've been so spacey because of my cold anyway. :shrug: At the moment, I'm not in any hurry to test because I'm afraid of seeing that BFN. We'll see how I feel by Sunday when I'll be at 10dpo. 

Crazycatlady - I'm glad your hubs is home this weekend so you can test with him! Saturday morning sounds like a good plan so you have the most concentrated sample to test with. Can't wait to hear the result!! Hopefully that cramping is your baby saying hello!

HopefullyOpto - Sorry to hear about the long AF. Before being on BCP, I remember I would have 7-10 day periods where the last several days was just spotting. That's the main reason I went on the pill in the first place. Could be your body settling into its rhythm, like everyone said. Or a little due to stress, which was my issue back then. Yeah, Vitex = agnus castus = chasteberry. I think chasteberry is the most common name for it, and maybe Vitex is the easy-to-remember brand name. I guess it depends on which company is making it and what they put on the label.

Hi again, BabeAwait! Welcome to the TWW with me! I'm a few days ahead of you, I think (if I actually O'd a week ago). Hopefully the spotting goes away and you have a nice, solid LP.

Aidensxmomma - Thank you for the good wishes. I hope the cold is a sign, but I've been sick right before AF in the fall too and got my hopes up. So I'm trying not to do that this time, and probably feeling more cynical because of it. Sorry to hear about your early BFN. But hey, no symptoms doesn't mean anything. FX you get a bright, shiny BFP on Sunday! At over 60-day cycles, you definitely deserve it. Let us know how it goes. :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

I couldn't hold out... Tested tonight after getting all excited reading online about all these implantation bleeds that sounded exactly like what if thought was af. Of course bfn :( I know it was probably too early, but I'm also worried what if I got my hopes up for nothing. I'll test again sat morning and if still bfn then I'll assume it was just short af I guess? Not sure what pinching in lower left abdomen would be at cd 5 though!?


----------



## Essjay86

Hi guys, I have a longer than normal cycle ( avg 34 days), my temp has dropped today...could this be implantation?? I've never started af on 11dpo and I had a few twinges lay night before falling to sleep.


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady5 said:


> Aidensmomma when are you testing?
> 
> No I still haven't tested. I'm nervous and I'm also confused. I thought I was out.... I keep second guessing myself and feeling like I'm imaging reasons why I'm not necessarily out. I've had sharp pinching in the left side of my abdomen all night...

I'll be testing February 1st. 

I'll be 14dpo that day so a test should be accurate. I was going to start testing early, but I really don't want to waste tests on bfns. I'm not feeling confident at all about this cycle. :nope:

Also, sorry to hear about your bfn. :hugs: Hopefully when you test Saturday you get a BFP!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Essjay86 said:


> Hi guys, I have a longer than normal cycle ( avg 34 days), my temp has dropped today...could this be implantation?? I've never started af on 11dpo and I had a few twinges lay night before falling to sleep.

I don't know much about temping, so I can't be much help, but hopefully some of the other ladies know and can help you out. :flower:


----------



## Essjay86

aidensxmomma said:


> Essjay86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have a longer than normal cycle ( avg 34 days), my temp has dropped today...could this be implantation?? I've never started af on 11dpo and I had a few twinges lay night before falling to sleep.
> 
> I don't know much about temping, so I can't be much help, but hopefully some of the other ladies know and can help you out. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, to be honest I think I'm out. I just went to the bathroom and wiped and got red and dark red/brown on the tp. I do think it's start of af though so think I'm out. I've never had a cycle shorter than 30 days! But my last one was 42 for some reason so think my body's just a bit messed up. I'm might try this agnus thingy everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I totally understand aidensmomma, I feel like every cycle that goes by the bfns get harder and harder.


----------



## ksquared726

Aw man, sorry to hear about the BFN crazycatlady:(. Give it another try tomorrow. Also, when do you think you O'd?

Essjay86 - Unless you're having the heavier red blood AF, it's possible this is implantation at 11dpo. I think it can even have some red. Let us know if you get the full AF. But if your temp stays dropped, then yeah it's probably AF. :(

Aidensxmomma - I'll be thinking good thoughts for you come Sunday! 

Afm - Been having eggwhite CM the last 4 days. Just a tiny bit, barely enough to even count. But this morning there was a bunch with a tiny drop of spotting in it. I usually have 2 days of eggwhite in the LP but this is more. Hmm. I've attached my chart from Ovia. See, temp is up and down. ???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## coquis224

I took an opk test is the only reason that I ASSUME I ovulated....I know that they are not accurate without temping but that stuff confuses me to no end.

My cycles have been irregular since the last baby and I've put on some pounds since I got a desk job. Anyone else have this problem? Regular before but after baby irregular?


----------



## coquis224

Aidensmomma-Sorry! I hope you are wrong and you get your BFP but we women usually "know" especially when it's bad news :(


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma - good luck holding out till the 1st! If that's when you are 14dpo then you are more than likely going to see that BFP if it is indeed your month. Fx for you

Ksquared - what is the Ovia chart you have uploaded, I have never seen one of those before, is it just another type of chart for temping?

Essjay - welcome! Sorry to hear about AF, with the limited knowledge I have of temping, a dip when your close to AF generally indicates her impeding arrival...
I think a 34 day cycle isn't too bad and is still classed within normal range. So fx for you and maybe next cycle you will get that BFP!

Crazycat - I have no idea what twinges at cd5 would mean, our bodies do the strangest things! However it might not infact even be that you are cd5 you may still be in your dpo so fx for you and keep us updated!

Coquis - temping can be a little daunting admittedly, and is not 100% accurate even when you do it at the same time everyday. OPK's are the same really, they generally indicate ovulation but woman with PCOS don't always have correct test results and that's why I try not to rely on them. But if they work for you then that's all that matters. Fx for your BFP next month!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Afm - I think she's finally gone! Who knows... Maybe it's the tea and the change in my hormone levels that has meant it has lasted a little longer... I hope like you said ksquared it's just trying to sort itself out... Aaa well :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

I have no idea when I ovulated now. I'm just super confused????


----------



## BabeAwait

Sorry for your bfn aidensxmama and craxycat. Just remember your not out til AF!

Hopefullyopto are you drinking spearmint tea? I just read a long thread about it earlier in the week.

Coquis sorry your opks are confusing you. I went through that for about a week and a half. Are the test lines darker than the control lines?

Ksquared maybe it's IB. What are you today 8dpo?

Welcome essjay! Sorry you're having confusing temps!

Afm was spotting this morning. I took vit b and it seemed to stop. Fx it's not a fluke. If this were last cycle I would start af after tomorrow and I dont feel pmsy. Hoping for that :bfp: !


----------



## aidensxmomma

I tested today (12dpo) and got another bfn. This cycle isn't looking too promising. :nope: But once it's finally over I can move on and hopefully I'll have a shorter cycle next cycle. I'm already on cd61 - it's just so ridiculous and has got me so upset. I started getting some symptoms - but I'm pretty sure they're just my normal PMS symptoms, so I'm not looking into them too much. 

ksquared - I have no idea about your chart. Is there anything going on that may have affected your temps? Like bad sleep or a cold?

coquis - I'm sorry that your cycles are irregular now. I've always had irregular cycles, so this wasn't a recent development after having my first baby. How long has it been since you had your child?

HopefullyOpto - Glad AF is finally gone! ksquared is probably right - just your body trying to sort itself out. 

Crazycatlady - Sorry to hear that you're so confused. :hugs: 

BabeAwait - FX for a BFP for you! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## BabeAwait

Aidensxmomma I think I'm going to try to wait until 14dpo which is next sunday. I might get impatient and test next Friday though. It would be nice to know before the weekend starts!


----------



## ksquared726

Coquis - I feel like I've heard that about cycles post-baby, that they can get whacky. But as I'm TTC #1, I'm not much help otherwise.

HopefullyOpto - Ovia is the app I use to track my cycles. I like it better than FertilityFriend and it's free. Glad AF finally is gone!

Crazycatlady - I'm right there with you. I got my test results back, and if I ovulated a week ago my progesterone levels should be higher than they are. But they're high enough to tell me that I did ovulate. Either I ovulated a different day, or I'm not producing enough to have a nice cushy home for implantation :(. Your situation is so weird - two days of light AF but no BFP. Ugh, I wish we could all just stick little cameras inside and see what's going on!

BabeAwait - I think I'm 8dpo, but based on my lab results I now have no idea. My progesterone says I ovulated, but it's lower than it should be if it was 8 days ago. And I haven't had anything since that tiny bit of brown this morning, almost not even noticeable. My doctor wrote me back and said my hormone levels were in normal range except my testosterone was a little high. But based on what I searched online, my progesterone should be higher right now. So now I feel like she's no help. I wish they'd do an ultrasound and check for ovarian cysts. FX you get your BFP!

Aidensxmomma - Sorry to hear about the BFN :(. When I had my 51 day cycle. I took Vitex for the first time on CD 50 and got AF the next day. I have no idea how long the cycle would have been. I can't remember, you said you O'd recently though right? Has it been 14 days? Hope something happens soon for you!

Afm - Like I said, I'm really confused. I'm thinking I O'd last week but I'm not producing enough progesterone to have a hospitable environment. So I'm going to research what to do to increase progesterone. I don't think I'll test this weekend because I've had absolutely zero symptoms besides the cold. On the bright side, I started feeling a bit better this afternoon. I think I'm on the mend :).


----------



## crazycatlady5

Tonight was bad, I got all upset and took it out on poor Dh. I'm just so confused about what's going on!

I've also had what I think is some watery cm throughout the day. I don't know much about cm but from what I've read it seemed watery, it left (tmi) a wet mark on my underwear, several times today. When I was reading it sounded like that meant ovulation was coming soon often. But that makes no sense??? If this two day thing was my af then this is only cd6.... With 40+ day cycles I couldn't ovulate yet right???? Or does watery cm sometimes mean something else? Do any if you guys understand the cm stuff?

Ksquared - I don't know much about temping sorry! What does that news from the dr mean? I don't fully understand.

Aidensmomma - sorry about your bfn! Hope you get a bfp next test or at least your next cycle starts soon!


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> Aidensxmomma - Sorry to hear about the BFN :(. When I had my 51 day cycle. I took Vitex for the first time on CD 50 and got AF the next day. I have no idea how long the cycle would have been. I can't remember, you said you O'd recently though right? Has it been 14 days? Hope something happens soon for you!
> 
> Afm - Like I said, I'm really confused. I'm thinking I O'd last week but I'm not producing enough progesterone to have a hospitable environment. So I'm going to research what to do to increase progesterone. I don't think I'll test this weekend because I've had absolutely zero symptoms besides the cold. On the bright side, I started feeling a bit better this afternoon. I think I'm on the mend :).

I am pretty confident I o'd on January 18, so it's only been 12 days since then. I think if I don't get AF by February 3 (16dpo), I'll be taking the medication that my doctor gave me to start my period.

Sorry to hear that you don't think your progesterone is high enough. :( I'm glad your starting to feel better now, though. :hugs:



BabeAwait said:


> Aidensxmomma I think I'm going to try to wait until 14dpo which is next sunday. I might get impatient and test next Friday though. It would be nice to know before the weekend starts!

I wanted to know before Sunday for sure. I'm just worried about it because I'm going to a Super Bowl party and want to have a few drinks. I could definitely use it after this cycle. So I'll test again on Sunday before I go and assume it's safe if I get a bfn. 

*Crazycatlady* - Sorry to hear that you're having a rough night. :hugs: I had a rough night yesterday after spending two days with my newborn nephew and I took it out on my OH as well. I was really irritable and then ended up crying for a bit once we laid down to go to sleep. :blush:

I have to review all the info on cm. I thought that watery meant that ovulation was coming, but I also know that I get it during my luteal phase (after I ovulate). So maybe it's just normal luteal phase cm and that bleeding wasn't af :shrug: I understand why you'd be so confused and I'm confused right along with you.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks aidensmomma, it totally helps to have you guys to talk to! Dh says we talk about this stuff all the time and in my opinion we almost never talk about it! Haha

I feel like I'm so clueless about what's normal for me since I was on the pill for ages. I feel like I've never seen watery cm before! But then if I try to think back it seems vaguely familiar from before I was on bcp, bug of course I have no idea when in my cycle that would be or if I am remembering properly! No idea! I should've gone off bcp well before we started ttc.


----------



## BabeAwait

Crazycat yes cm is supposed to get wetter and stretchier leading up to o. It doesn't guarantee it but it's a good sign. If you look at my chart you'd see it doesn't mean a thing for me. It can depend on the lady I suppose. 

Ksquared I'm sorry you're having problems with progesterone :( It sounds a lot like my situation - actually getting blood work. All the lp issues I've had are indicative of low progesterone. I've been trolling the internet like it's my job about the subject and plan on updating my journal tomorrow wuth everything I've learned. GL to you worrying about having a sticky bean is definitely not a fun factor to add in the mix.

Aidensxmomma i hope you have lots of fun at your super bowl party! It sounds like fun. I might have to watch just for the commercials!

So far I'm feeling pretty confident I'll make it to atleast 7dpo without the witch coming this cycle. Silver linings eh?


----------



## BabeAwait

Woke up this morning and had a drastic temp drop by .7 degrees. I'm feeling kinda crampy and full down there like I may start af. I'm only 6dpo and last cycle that how long my lp was but my temps were nothing like this. Will you ladies look at my chart? I'm super nervous af is on her way now and trying not to totally convince myself it's an implantation dip. :(


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi BabeAwait - I'm not sure I'm best placed to tell you exactly what's going on with your chart as I have only been temping for one very long cycle. Normally a dip such as that would be indictive of AF but as you mentioned it seems a bit too early so it might be the case that it's to do with progesterone levels, have you had any tests for it?
In response to the question about the tea, yes I am drinking spearmint. What did you read about it on the thread? I heard that it's good for hormone levels and when I started drinking it I ovulated within 3 days which was on cd60+ 
ksquared - sorry about your test results, I know that low levels can be a result of ovarian cysts. But it's definitely not always the case, have you ever had a scan?
Keep the faith though you still could get that BFP that you want!

crazycat - sorry to hear your so confused about your cm, I think quite a lot of us are in the same boat, generally like you said watery cm is usually the most fertile along with ewcm, it can however be different for those who have long cycles, so it's hard... Just see what the next few days bring and maybe you will be able to make more sense of it. It's hard when you have been on the BCP, it can mess things up for quite some time.

Aidensxmomma - I really hope you get that BFP! Make sure you enjoy the Super Bowl either way. The Super Bowl sounds soo much fun, we never have anything like this over here.

Nothing to report on my, I had what looked like ewcm today but it's obviously not as I'm only cd9. I shall keep you updated as I go along.


----------



## BabeAwait

Hopefullyopto I read that it lowers testosterone so it's really good for ladies with pcos. I'm pretty sure I have lower progesterone because of my lp issues but I have not been tested since I'm still deciding on a dr.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies. Thank you so much for the support. I honestly have no idea what my hormone levels mean. I know my doctor said everything was normal except the testosterone, but she thinks I am still on a 6-week cycle and probably doesn't know I ovulated already. So I take it to mean that she's not planning to do a scan for cysts or anything. Maybe I'll write her back tomorrow and ask her to order an ultrasound just to make sure. Also, my DH says that one blood test is hard to tell from (he has a bit of a medical background). It all depends on where exactly in my cycle I am, and nothing was super high or low, just slightly. And so many sites I've read online suggest Vitex for people with PCOS, so maybe I'm already doing the best I can naturally. And maybe I'm really not too bad off. Trying to think positively :). Perhaps I'll try some of that tea. Do you guys order it from somewhere?

Crazycatlady - I've had watery cm before, but the timing has been pretty random. I'll usually get it one day several days before O, and then a day here and there in the weeks after O. The only cm I've been able to figure out as the big clue is eggwhite. Even the creamy cm (wet but not clear, a bit sticky, and sometimes can be like lotion, usually not a lot on underwear) can come during the LP but it's not consistent either. I wouldn't read too much into the watery cm at this point. You could just be having random hormone surges as your body goes through its cycle, either preparing for another O in the future or in the LP. I even get eggwhite in the LP. That's why they say cm helps clue you in but it's not super reliable either. I'm sorry you had a rough night with DH :(. I don't think the guys really understand what it's like and that we need to talk about it. They're not the ones having to constantly wonder what's going on in their bodies, and what each little feeling could mean. It can be a lot of pressure and it definitely helps to have each other on this forum! :hugs:

Aidensxmomma - I hope you have fun at your Super Bowl party! That would be so awesome though if you got a BFP in the morning. I like your plan about taking the medicine to bring on AF at 16dpo. I'm sorry you had a rough night with DH too :(. Probably doesn't help being in the LP and possibly having PMS (or baby?!) symptoms. Whenever I see a pregnant woman or go by the baby clothes sections in stores, I have to look away and try to think of something else. It's hard to be around all of these reminders of our struggles.

BabeAwait - It's interesting that you have been having the short LP, but my progesterone is also low but I have a super long LP. I wonder why that is. I looked at your chart and yeah, that big of a drop would suggest to me that it's AF. I hope not, but it is quite a dip. Let us know what happens. I've been feeling crampy and this afternoon/evening myself. But I seem to have PMS symptoms off and on for about 10 days before AF arrives. Lucky me.

HopefullyOpto - Is the spearmint tea OK to take during your whole cycle? Do you drink a cup every day? I don't usually like tea, but I do like mint and it sounds refreshing! And hey, I'll do whatever it takes. I had a bit of eggwhite cm around CD 9 too, so it could be your body gearing up! Maybe you'll O a lot sooner this cycle with the tea's help :).

We'll all get our BFPs one day, you guys! It'll happen, no matter how impossible it seems right now! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm counting myself out now and assuming I'm on cycle number 4, cd6, I had another bfn this morning. So should I make a dr apt? Is my two day cycle something to be concerned about?

I think this cycle I will really try not to stress as much and symptom spot. I think I'm going to try opks, at least that way maybe I won't analyse my symptoms as much, and I'll just focus on what the opk says. I was way too stressed and not enjoying it this month. I'm already wondering if maybe somehow my pinching feeling in my left side and watery cm means I'm ovulating really early. We bded a few times today incase and I think I'll buy an opk tomorrow.

Ksquared - sorry about your results, I hope it doesn't affect you too much and you get your bfp soon!

Aidensmomma - enjoy the super bowl tomorrow, I'll be watching too!

Hopefully opto - I've lost track, where are you in your cycle? Af just ended right?


----------



## BabeAwait

Crazycat was anything else strange going on those two days you bled? I can't help but wonder if it wasn't af but related to something else. I'm sorry you're stressed :-(

Ksquared you can order the tea online if you prefer that way or from a health food store. They even sell a trio at Wal-Mart that called mint medley it has peppermint and some other weird named kind of mint lol. If you do end up diagnosed with pcos eating a low glycemic diet is very very beneficial. 

Afm my spotting totally stopped today! I had just a little from overnight but none after. I only felt crampy when I woke up but nothing the rest of the day except random little pinching feelings here and there.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared - sounds as though you only have a minor imbalance in the hormones which is good so keep positive about it! As far as I know the tea is good to drink throughout so I shall be doing it through this cycle to see what the results are. I really wish I knew what my levels were my doc refuses to give me a test because I have had a scan to confirm. So in having to go private for it now which costs a fortune!!
You can buy spearmint tea online, I have pure spearmint tea once a day and "pukka" 3 mint (spearmint, peppermint and field mint) once a day. Not sure if the brand pukka is available in the U.S. or not...

Crazycat - If it was the case that you did have AF then I wouldn't worry that it was only two days long. Apparently that can happen and some people have extremely short AF's every month. If you are cd6 then you are only a little bit behind me as I'm cd10 today, I am hoping the tea will allow me to ovulate in the next week but I really don't know, I can't say I'm massively confident about it.

BabeAwait - sorry to hear about the spotting, it's quite possible to be implantation though because of how early it is so fx that the dip is just something else altogether. How long was your cycle this month?


----------



## crazycatlady5

How does this tea help? And it sounds like it's any tea ? I think I have some peppermint tea in the house already.

The thing that's weird though is before I went on bcp my periods were like 6 or even 7 days long! On bcp they were 5 days long. Since coming off they've been 4-5 days. That's what worries me.


----------



## BabeAwait

Crazycat It is specifically spearmint that helps. There have been studies showing testosterone lowering in women who drink two cups a day. It somtimes is just easier to find it mixed with other mint type of teas. Just make sure whatever tea you get has spearmint in it. Since I came off bcp in nov I did I lot of research and they said it wasn't uncommon for a woman's cycle to alter. So 4-5 day af should be totally fine. I cant speak for the two days of af though because im not sure. Hopefully this helps you somewhat!

Hopefullyopo I am on cycle day 51 today and am now 7dpo. Another whole day added onto my lp so far :happydance:

My temp raised back up today after my dip yesterday. Still no AF and no spotting either I am happy to report. Being 7dpo is whole new territory now and I am becoming more optimistic about this cycle :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat - just like BabeAwait mentioned it reduces the amount of free roaming testerosteone which I one of the main problems for woman with PCOS. Spearmint tea in particular but I have heard that peppermint can help but I would make sure it has spearmint in it if your going to get tea. Don't worry about a 4-5 day period. It can take a year after BCP for any normality, so don't be surprised if it lasts longer or shorter next time round.

BabeAwait - so glad to hear your temp is back up! Must be a huge relief. So do you normally have really short lp cycles then?


----------



## BabeAwait

My last luteal phase was only 6 days. This is only my second cycle since getting off the pill. Although I have been off of it over three months now. Long cycles really suck


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - That's a bummer. I think a doctor's appointment is a good idea. Hopefully they'll do a blood test or ultrasound for you. Let us know how the OPKs go. I haven't had much success with them myself, but I only tried them for two cycles. My periods before BCP were like 7-10 days long, where the brown spotting just would never end. I have 4 months until it will be 1 year since BCP.

BabeAwait - Hopefully that spotting, pinching and temp drop was your implantation then! That would be so exciting! So happy your LP is one day longer already - yay progress :).

HopefullyOpto - Thanks for the advice! 

OK, I think I'm going to order the tea like you guys suggested. I'm also considering progesterone cream since my temps post-O are up and down before they start rising, so that may be why my levels were lower than they should have been at 7 dpo. But I'm more nervous to try that. Can you have too much progesterone in the LP? Don't want to mess anything up if the Vitex is still doing its thing.

Yesterday I was feeling slightly woozy. And my cm has gotten more creamy. So I take that to mean my progesterone is high now. And my temps have been much better. Last night I was even above 99, and this morning was 98.3. And I'm almost all better from my cold :happydance:.


----------



## BabeAwait

https://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-guide
Ksquared I was reseaching progesterone cream and found this site really useful. I'm not going to start progesterone unless vitex and b vitamins don't help after my next cycle. But hopefully I'll be knocked up instead lol.
It sounds like how my temps were last cycle it was really stessful. Glad to hear your cold is going away! :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared I have read a lot of mixed reviews like anything tbh. I heard that it's hard to get the correct dosage and because of that you can build too much in your system which can cause a host of other issues. However on the flip side I have heard good things when it has been used correctly for successfully helping woman concieve. I think you should keep up with the vitex and should that not be successful then consider. It does take a lot of time for any of these things to build up in our system which can be so very frustrating as we all want it to work and work NOW :D

BabeAwait - I have my Fx for that BFP for you, it would be so nice to have someone who I have been talking to get that BFP, it just gives everyone a little hope!

AFM I am 10dpo and have had a few nigly pains in my left ovary which is weird but no cm yet so I will keep everyone updated in terms pelf how much the tea helps.

Do you guys have a low gluten or sugar diet?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Went and bought opks this morning - my goodness are they expensive! I figured I needed the 20 pack with long cycles. 

Yeah we'll see how it goes. My hope is that it helps keep me less stressed and symptom spotting less. So hopefully it's worth the peace of mind. I used one today, assuming it was waaaay too early, but wanted to see how it works and confirm that the pinching feeling in my left side wasn't ovulation. And it was negative. So I won't use it again for a couple weeks, maybe around the 11th or 12th? My app has my fertile window between the 15th-23. So between now and then maybe I should book a dr apt (I keep meaning to and haven't yet) and try to just relax and enjoy a few glasses of wine.

Hope you ladies in the two week wait get your bfps!! Ksquared what cd are you on?

Is anyone else in the beginning of their cycle right now? I feel like I've lost track.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Oops sorry I'm not 10dpo I'm cd10...
Not sure how I got that wrong. So I'm close in my cycle to you crazycat


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - Glad your temps are better this cycle :). Hopefully that will be me next cycle if I don't get my BFP this cycle.

HopefullyOpto - Yeah, I'm just getting antsy. I started reading more about the cream and thought it was maybe too much at this point. Like you guys said, I think I'll just wait and keep with the Vitex. I'm CD 24 today and 10 dpo, I think. I'm not on any special diet. I generally eat salad quite often but also a mix of everything else, including some sweets. Not the best diet but not terrible either. I don't drink soda anymore, mostly just water.

Crazycatlady - I bought those really cheap ones and didn't have any luck. Hopefully the more expensive OPKs will give you some good data!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hopefully opto - that makes more sense! I thought we were around the same! When are you thinking you'll ovulate maybe?

Ksquared - yeah that's why I went with the more expensive ones, wanted to make it worthwhile. Dh is always bugging me to buy good quality things too.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared - that's fab if your already 10dpo at cd24, your on track for a perfectly normal length cycle! Exciting!! Vitex seems to be doing the trick :)

Crazycat - I have some cheap OPK's which I will start using tomorrow, I hopefully will have a shorter cycle after my last 70+ day one, I did have a longer AF which may effect it's length though...
If they don't work then I shall invest in a proper kit.


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies. I used the Clear Blue Digital Advanced Ovulation kit and it was really expensive, $20 for ten tests. I thought I was really going to like it because it was so techy. I ended up liking my internet tests better from Amazon. They were clinical guard opks and it was $10 for fifty of them. So if you're looking for cheaper ones in the future I would suggest those or the wonfo ones which are a little thicker. I got a beautiful positives the day before o and morning of o on the clinical guard the test line was much darker than the control. You could see them darken over time. 

Hopefullyopto I eat low glycemic to combat the insulin resistance my pcos can cause. Pms and af cause me to neeeed chocolate sometimes tho.

Crazycat I found opks really helpful. Until I got my first positive they could be confusing trying to analyze the darkness of the test line. But once you get your first positive it will only get easier. I keep my tests for the current cycle in a notebook to compare as I went along.

Ksquared I hope you're temps get better too! Ya the progesterone can sound a little scary. I think I would feel paranoid unless my dr was supervising. 

I'm feeling super tired today and achy. My boobs really hurt but that could be from pms. I had one random incident of spotting earlier today but it looked different than the past few incidents :shrug: keeping my fx and my toes at this point :wacko:


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - I wonder if the reason my OPKs were not working was because I didn't use them long enough. I was reading your TTC journal and you said that it would get darker then lighter then dark again. Now that Vitex is helping, maybe I should try that next cycle (unless I get my BFP!) and see if I get a clear positive. FX all of your symptoms are signs of a BFP!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I bought the exact same thing, the clear blue, except here in Canada it was $70 for 20 tests!! Even the discount brand cheapest one was $30 for 9 tests....

I'm sure there's an even cheaper version somewhere but I'd be nervous to try it until I'm more used to it.


----------



## BabeAwait

Crazycat the thing I didn't like about CBDA was that the High result is based off of an estrogen peak and not LH. I didn't know this at the time. The packaging suggested the High results shouldn't last more than 4 days. I got super excited to see that smiley face. Then after ten days and I was still getting the High result I did research. It really got my hopes up for that week in a half. The one Peak result I got was amazing! But I don't think I would want to put myself in the position again. It could very well work great for other people. But clearly my cycles have been whacky.

Ksquared yep that was another lovely issue I was dealing with :lol: Even though a lot of companies suggest not to use fmu I did every morning I thought I was anywhere near O'ing. After the wait time I would compare it to the test from the day before and if I even questioned it was darker I would take another one with smu. If I hadn't of stuck with that I mist definitely would have missed my pos opks.

I'm sure you all have noticed that I do research on. The internet a lot... lol. Well it's really stressing me out lately. I started reading a lot about implantation dips and saw that some women can get bfps 2 days after. I really wanted to wait atleast 12dpo to test and now I'm itching to do one tomorrow. But at the same time I feel like I'll be crushed if I get a bfn. 12dpo isn't until friday and I'm having this overwhelming fear that because of my last short lp I will start af before I get to that day. It feels like a double edged sword and I don't know what to do or tell myself to feel better :( to add fuel to the fire I have not been able to sleep because of all this anxiety. Sorry to unload on you ladies. I don't want to bother H because he ends up saying things unintentionally that hurt more.


----------



## crazycatlady5

The package of the one I bought said it was based on LH... I know it was clear blue though, would they have different ones?


----------



## ksquared726

Don't worry about unloading - that's what we're here for! As hard as it is, try to wait until Friday. Nothing is as crushing as that first BFN, even if it will turn into a BFP later. I'm in the same boat as you - wanting to know but not wanting to see that stark single line. I think it's rare to get a BFP at 8dpo, especially for us ladies dealing with issues and unbalanced hormone levels. I'm 11 dpo today and even that could be too early. My Ovia app says that it's 2 days until I should take a pregnancy test. But I'm already in the mindset that I'm out. My temp dropped .4 today to below 98. So unless it increases again tomorrow, that's probably not a good sign. Oh boy, I'm feeling like this will be a mopey Monday for me.


----------



## BabeAwait

Crazycat the cbda uses lh too. It's just the High result is based off of high estrogen and the Peak result is based on lh. It says somewhere on the box that it uses both and a little graph that shows how each hormone rises over time. Using both hormones is what's supposed to make it more "advanced".

Ksquared I'm sorry your temp dropped and you feel out today :( I'm a bad girl... I took a test today and bfn. The negative didn't bother me actually now I'm feeling like I can wait til friday. Thanks for helping me feel better :hugs:

This morning my temp increased by .7 which is the highest I've ever recorded by .4 It got me excited and that's why I took a test. It makes me feel a little more confident that I can make it to friday with no af.


----------



## BabeAwait

Crazycat I might have misunderstood your ? looking back. Yes all cb opks should use the luetinizing hormone. Betcha I butchered the spelling on that! :lol:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat - wow that's a lot of money for OPK's I hope they give you some good results! 

BabeAwait - like ksquared said don't worry about offloading onto us, getting pregnant can seem like such an arduous journey and should you not at least express yourself then it will just build up and make you worse. We are all here for support! Sorry you got your bfn, but your still in the game and it's great that the lp has extended. Fx for that BFP this weekend!

Ksquared - sorry to hear about your dip, it might not be anything yet and until AF shows then you just never know. Wait a few days and if she doesn't materialise then do a test! Fx for you.

Afm - today my temp dropped to 36.00, I was rather surprised so I tested again and it was 35.9 so I was like errr, not sure what that means and as my cm doesn't indicate ovulation anytime soon then I'm hoping it's just a random anomaly. Who knows... I might start using OPK's in the next day, the problem with that is I can't hold onto urine for more than an hour or so and because I get dehydrated quite easily I need to make sure my fluid is up so its a bit of a difficult situation.


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - I'm sorry to hear about the BFN! I'm glad taking the test helped you relax a little though. FX for Friday. That's exciting about the very high temp! Hoping that AF stays away.

HopefullyOpto - Wow, I usually don't get that low of a temp unless it's O day or AF dip. Might as well do some BD-ing just in case! CD 11 for you?

Afm - Besides being all emotional I got super dizzy today, and a bit nauseous. Hoping it's not just PMS, but it probably is. I would love to be wrong though! I even went to the snack machine and bought some cookies because I needed more to eat and settle my stomach. It's been years since I ever thought of buying something at the snack machine. Also had vivid dreams last night, and also many nights recently. It sounds like a lot of symptoms but they're all so mild I probably wouldn't notice (besides the dizziness) if I wasn't paying attention. Maybe I will take that test, lol.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hmm you girls in the tww are having some good sounding symptoms! Fx for you!

Yes they like to jack the price up on everything here in Canada, I swear people just like paying more for things here! Maybe if I like them I will try ordering online and shipping to post office box in states or something?? We'll see how it goes.


----------



## BabeAwait

Crazycat good luck finding cheap opks.

Thank you hopefullyopto! The anxiety has been driving me crazy. Sorry your temp dropped. As long as your overall trend is good one off temp should be ok. Gl finding a opk routine! 

Ksquared mmmm cookies! Lol peanut butter cookies sound really good to me right now! I've also had vivid dreams the past few nights. I have felt lightly nauseous on and off but this constant feeling of a lump in my throat is annoying! Fx these things we're experiencing are all pregnancy symptoms! 

I took a 3 hour nap this afternoon. I've been totally wiped of energy all day. It could just be because the weather in Kansas City is so nasty lately.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies! :)

Sorry I've been MIA again. I've been super busy which hasn't left much time to get on the forums and reply to anything. 

I think I finally got AF tonight - a 63 day cycle. I'm worried that this isn't going to turn into AF, though. Last time I had bleeding it didn't. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though. I just want this cycle to be over with so I can move on.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared - yeah it's cd12 today, no change in cm just yet but it's only morning so see how it changes today, my temp came back up this morning to a more normal temp, so I'm guessing it was just an anomaly. Your symptoms are sounding promising! If you expect the worse then if you get that BFP it will be even more a surprise! Good luck

BabeAwait - you also seem to have very promising symptoms. Nice to hear your lp is extending. That vitex must be doing you some good :) 

Crazycat - sounds like you will be better off finding some on the Internet, that's very expensive! Didn't realise canada was expensive. 

Welcome back aidensxmomma, sorry to hear the witch got you, how different is this cycle from the rest? Are you having any consistency yet?

Afm - I did an opk yesterday evening which was completely negative not even an ounce of a line which I was actually glad about because when I get those lines that are there but not darker than the control line it makes me wonder how out of whack my hormones are because I heard those with PCOS can sometimes always have a slight line which means it's registering the higher levels of hormone which should not be there. So when I get a positive opk maybe it will mean that I definately ovulated, providing my temps also go up.
As I mentioned above my temp is back up so hopefully it will remain like that until ovulation.


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Dang, that's a lot! Temping might be helpful to you then because at least you would just buy one thermometer. It will help confirm O with the OPKs. Temps can be confusing too, though.

BabeAwait - Your symptoms are definitely promising! Mine are a bit more fleeting, and nothing I haven't had before just the timing is different. Hope the weather turns nicer for you.

Aidensxmomma - Sorry you got AF, but I'm glad it came on its own and you didn't have to force it. I hope this is the real thing too so you can start fresh!

HopefullyOpto - Glad your temp came back. My temp is back up today as well to exactly where it was before. A fluke day for both of us :). I read on the box of my OPKs that there's usually always a small presence of LH, so I don't think seeing a light second line is necessarily a bad thing. But maybe my tests are different?

Afm - The dizziness hasn't been there as much since midday yesterday. And not as vivid of dreams last night. We'll see what today brings. At least I haven't been super gassy or crampy this LP like last time!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Fx ladies! I don't have much to update as I'm not in tww yet but I am still checking in daily to see how you ladies are doing, keep me updated and good luck!


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Ksquared - yeah it's cd12 today, no change in cm just yet but it's only morning so see how it changes today, my temp came back up this morning to a more normal temp, so I'm guessing it was just an anomaly. Your symptoms are sounding promising! If you expect the worse then if you get that BFP it will be even more a surprise! Good luck
> 
> BabeAwait - you also seem to have very promising symptoms. Nice to hear your lp is extending. That vitex must be doing you some good :)
> 
> Crazycat - sounds like you will be better off finding some on the Internet, that's very expensive! Didn't realise canada was expensive.
> 
> Welcome back aidensxmomma, sorry to hear the witch got you, how different is this cycle from the rest? Are you having any consistency yet?
> 
> Afm - I did an opk yesterday evening which was completely negative not even an ounce of a line which I was actually glad about because when I get those lines that are there but not darker than the control line it makes me wonder how out of whack my hormones are because I heard those with PCOS can sometimes always have a slight line which means it's registering the higher levels of hormone which should not be there. So when I get a positive opk maybe it will mean that I definately ovulated, providing my temps also go up.
> As I mentioned above my temp is back up so hopefully it will remain like that until ovulation.

This was my first cycle TTC and it was 64 days long, so a lot longer than any cycle I've had in the last year. This one also seems to be a little bit heavier and more painful, which I kind of expected since it's been so long since I've had a period. I'm hoping my next cycle is relatively short again. I'm just going to have to wait and see what happens. 

I did get OPKs for my next cycle and will probably start testing towards the end of the month. I'm excited to try them out. :)


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - Wow, 64 days is a very long time. What was your second longest cycle? FX this next one is much faster and your OPKs show a clear O day!

Not much in the way of symptoms today. Just a little dizziness but otherwise I felt normal. No nausea or cramps or anything. Temp is still high and cm is the same. Tomorrow is CD 27 so we'll see if I start feeling AF. Weird though that I haven't felt much in the way of AF this time yet at this many dpo. A few days ago I did, but nothing yesterday or today. Probably won't test until the weekend so I can see if AF shows. By Saturday I'll be at CD 30 and 16 dpo if no AF.


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> Aidensxmomma - Wow, 64 days is a very long time. What was your second longest cycle? FX this next one is much faster and your OPKs show a clear O day!
> 
> Not much in the way of symptoms today. Just a little dizziness but otherwise I felt normal. No nausea or cramps or anything. Temp is still high and cm is the same. Tomorrow is CD 27 so we'll see if I start feeling AF. Weird though that I haven't felt much in the way of AF this time yet at this many dpo. A few days ago I did, but nothing yesterday or today. Probably won't test until the weekend so I can see if AF shows. By Saturday I'll be at CD 30 and 16 dpo if no AF.

My second longest cycle in the last year was 49 days. However, I looked back over my cycle tracker and I had a cycle from Nov. 2013 to Jan. 2014 that was 80 days long. So this isn't the most unusual cycle I've ever had.

I'm hoping the OPKs work well for me. I don't have PCOS (which I know can affect OPKs) but I have endo and I'm not sure if that will affect the tests? And I'm also not sure about when to start taking them. I bought 100 cheapie tests off Amazon (wondfo I believe), so I have plenty. I just don't want to waste a whole bunch if I don't have to.

Hopefully it's a really good sign for you that you haven't felt AF symptoms! Keeping my FX that you get your BFP! :flower:


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! I didn't get on bnb yesterday I felt horrible :(

Ksquared fx af is a no show. Hope to see a :bfp: from you this weekend! :)

Hopefullyopto I actually haven't started the vitex. I was going to cd1 but af is still missing. Today makes my lp four days longer than my last. So either my body regulated itself or I have a little bean! :) I hope you get a + opk soon!

Aidensxmomma your endo shouldn't affect the opks it only does if you have a high lh presence. So unless your body tries to ovulate and fails you should be good to go. I get false + because of my pcos. I found it easiest the test with fmu and if it was darker then my last test I would test with smu and in the evening. I hope you find a way that works for you :)

Crazycat glad you're checking in. I hope we all have juicy updates for you!

Afm I am 10dpo today. Ff says my chart is triphasic today in my pregnancy monitor. I am really starting to think I'm preggers. When I look at my last chart they look nothing alike. It can't be that common to have an implantation dip, a triphasic pattern, and your lp extend 4 days on a non pregnant chart right???
Yesterday I had a horrible migraine and barely was able to function. The stupid lump in my throat made me feel sick when I ate. Then all of a sudden I was starving. I had a weird feeling in my uterus on and off. Other than that no symptoms. FX this isn't just a crazy cycle that's out to devastate me with a bfn in the end. :wacko:


----------



## ksquared726

Oooh, BabeAwait!! It sounds like this could be your BFP! FX your body isn't playing tricks on you. :dust:

Aidensxmomma - Were you thinking of trying Vitex or anything to help get them shorter? Sorry if you've already said and I just forgot! 

Crazycatlady - Yes, I'm happy to have you here for support! We'll be doing the same for you when you get to the next TWW :).

Afm - My symptoms have returned today with feeling woozy and very slight nausea. But my cm hasn't been there today and my temp was slightly lower this morning, at 98.0 instead of 98.3 yesterday. Either way, I should know by this weekend. I felt sad the other night as I took my last prenatal vitamin from a bottle that was a 5-month supply. *sigh*


----------



## BabeAwait

FX for you ksquared! I have seen pregnancy charts on ff that have temps all over the place. No af yet so you're still in! :) I'm also out of my prenatal too I only had a 100 ct tho lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

BabeAwait - So excited for you! Hoping for a :bfp: for you!

Thank you for the tips about using the OPKs. I'm so excited to try them out this month. Hopefully it gives me the peace of mind I need. 

ksquared - Really hoping for good news from you this weekend! FX!

I haven't really looked into vitex yet. I'm a little worried about taking anything for my cycles because they were starting to regulate themselves a little bit and I don't want to screw them up more. I think I'm going to wait and see what my next couple cycles do - if they're horribly long like this first one was, then I'll probably try it. If they go back to 30-some days I probably won't. I'm okay with my cycles being a little longer as long as they aren't ridiculous.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, Aidensxmomma and BabeAwait!

Aidensxmomma - Sounds like a good plan. FX for this next cycle!

Temp is back to 98.3 today and I had vivid dreams again last night. If cm is dry again today though, I would guess AF is on the way. Today is CD 28. 

When are you testing next BabeAwait?!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks ksquared and aidensxmomma!

I probably will test tomorrow and sunday. Today I am 11dpo but I feel crampy :wacko: it's making me nervous AF is going to show up. FX it's all in my head.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Good luck ksquared and BabeAwait, these next few days are going to be nerve racking!! Fx for you both :) 

Aidensxmomma - I think it's probably a good idea to hold off taking anything if you think it can regulate itself. It is much better to let your body do it itself if it can.

Increased cm for me today (cd14) opaque looking, good signs, I hope it continues. I would love to have a cycle shorter than the last, I hope I get to be in the tww with you sometime soon.


----------



## ksquared726

You guys, I've been freaking out about my hormone levels for nothing! I haven't checked my mail all week, and when I looked today there was a fat envelope with my test results. And each one had the normal ranges for each stage of the menstrual cycle, and my doctor circled the luteal phase for me and each hormone level was within normal range!! Except testosterone, which was slightly higher like she said. So my progesterone was totally fine! Hooray! Both progesterone and estrogen were on the lower range of normal, but still normal so I think I'm all good :). 

I had a little bit of cm return today, and a total dizzy spell again. I think I didn't drink enough water yesterday. I'm still expecting to see AF or a BFN come Saturday, but at least my body seems to be working OK.

BabeAwait - I'm so excited to hear your test results! Either way it goes, we're here for you. :hugs:

HopefullyOpto - I like the sound of your cm. Hoping you're just a few days away from O and you and your DH are having fun BD-ing :).


----------



## TexMel

Hey all, I just joined the forum today, and thanks to ksquared for directing me here! I am so frustrated with my body and it seems like you ladies understand why! Today I am at CD46. My last period started dec 22 and was unusually light. And then I've had nothing happened since then. I'm pretty sure no ovulation, no AF, nothing. I have always had very regular 31 day cycles leading up to this time around. I totally am still hopeful every time I get dizzy or a little nauseous (even with blood test confirmed negative last week), but I think that is just me being a little crazy. 
At this point, after a "missed period" I don't even know exactly what happens next. if you don't get a period without ovulation, and then should I be looking for ovulation to occur next or AF? I am new to all of this, and I'm sorry if this is a very stupid question.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi TexMel welcome to the group, so you mention that you are cd46, do you track your ovulation at all, using OPK's or temping or just counting days from your last period.
Has this month been overly stressful at all as that's definately a reason for delayed ovulation. 
You also mentioned that you used to be pretty regular, when did this stop happening? 
Sorry for all the questions, just trying to gage what might be causing the delay.


----------



## TexMel

Thanks, Hopefullyopto, don't be sorry about the questions! I have been off bc since July, at which point I started tracking things using an app called "Day After." I had 5 cycles that were 30, 28, 31, 31, and 28 days in length. This is my first abnormally long (for me) cycle. I held off on using OPKs until January because I just wanted to try things out before then. So, in January, I started OPKs and did them CD10-CD20, bc this is the window my app said would be most likely to have my o. But I got negatives every single day for the LH surge. Then, AF was expected Jan 21. I still have nothing and no sign of her, other than a few cramps maybe once a day, but nothing too bad.
As far as the stress question, I cannot think of anything that I'd be stressed over. Marriage, family, job, house, everything is good at the moment. My obgyn's nurse asked me that, too. And I'm not sure she believed me, but I really haven't been. At least until I missed my period and my mind started trying to figure out what the heck is going on.
Full disclosure: I work in a medical field and I work very long hours, so my job always has some level of stress, but we seem to be in a much better place right now than we have been in about 2 years.


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared congrats that's great news! If you want to learn about using spearmint tea to lower androgens then you should check out the spearmint cysters for science thread :) I'm so happy for everyone's support! :hugs:

Hopefullyopto I hope it's your body gearing up to O!

TexMel I had the same question a while back when my cycle was long. It turns out most of the time your body waits to ovulate until you will have your lp and then af. Although it is possible to have an annovulatory cycle. I would go about this cycle like you're still waiting to O so you don't miss your fertile window. GL!

12dpo today and temp still up. I took a frer this morning and I feel like it has the faintest pink line. I feel like I'm crazy and no one else could see it so I'm testing again tomorrow.


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

What cycle day is everyone on?? I started out in this thread very beginning.. but haven't been checking in. I'm on cycle day 82 today. "/ boat load of symptoms with BFN and no sign of flow.


----------



## BabeAwait

According to other ladies on bnb I have a :bfp:! What do you all think? I am 12dpo today and I used fmu. One pic I used the sharpen and saturation tool on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150206_102135.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 18









CYMERA_20150206_111558.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi TexMel I also came off the BCP in July, although my cycles have been no were near how regular yours have been.
If you don't feel stressed then chances are that its not the reason for the delay, BabeAwait could be right in that it's just an anovulatory cycle, it does happen every now and again. It can mean that it just take that litte bit longer for AF to rear her head. If your getting cramping it could be a sign of ovulation or indeed AF so maybe just do some OPK's over the next few days to see. 
Don't worry about it too much as it will only make it worse, erratic cycles are perfectly normal are the BCP and maybe yours is deciding to happen a litte bit after coming off of it. If you are used to regular cycles then I can't see a reason why they won't just go back to it.

BabeAwait - so excited for you! Take a pic of the frer and we can do some analysing if you want :D I really hope it's your month, nice to have someone else on the board get their BFP!! Fx for you

Hi .BabyH0pes sorry to hear you are having such a long cycle, PCOS is soo very mean! Have you actually ovulated as of yet?
O and I'm cd15 today, I really really hope I ovulate in the next few days or week at the max, my last cycle was almost 80 days so I kinda know how you are feeling


----------



## HopefullyOpto

BabeAwait in the close up picture I think I see something! So exciting!! It's so early so your going to have to hold out now and see if you get a clearer line :D


----------



## ksquared726

I totally see it, BabeAwait!!! And I was looking at the pic on my phone!! Early congratulations to you! I can't wait to see how it looks tomorrow :happydance:. And if I get AF or BfN tomorrow, I'll definitely look into the tea. But I REALLY hope I get my BFP with you!

Babyh0pes - CD 29 for me and 15dpo. Last cycle was 41 days with O on CD 19. This was because of Vitex. I'm sorry you're having such a long cycle this time. When did you O?

Afm - Absolutely no symptoms today. I think I'm ready to test now and just know. Temp is still at 98.3 as of this morning.


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks ladies! So do you think I should take another frer tomorrow or wait on Sunday when I'm actually 14dpo? I only have 2 more frers and don't want to use them up before I could potentially have a darker line.

Ksquared I hope to see a bfp from you soon! FX and toes too! :)

Babyh0pes I am cd56 today. It's been my longest cycle. 

Hopefullyopto I hope I get a dark line soon!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

BabeAwait - Maybe wait until Sunday and save your frer to see a more definitive line. So exciting for you!! 

Ksquared - fingers crossed for you too! Be nice to have both of you there :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Congrats babe await!


----------



## ttcin2012

Hey all, I am so glad I found this thread! I am trying to keep myself sane with this crazy cycle and looks like you ladies would understand ... 

A little background: DH and I are TTC#1 and i have had one CP and one MC in the past. I normally do not ovulate on my own. I ov on Femara (ovulation inducing drug) and am planning to do Femara + IUI next cycle. But that is only if AF shows ! I am on cd 56 of this cycle today. 

Earlier in this cycle, I had taken Provera for 5 days (cd35-39) to give me a period. But no, not even a spot yet. Meanwhile, on cd50 I had a blazing positive OPK. I also had a blood draw for pregnancy and progesterone on cd 51. Pregnancy was obviously negative but the progesterone came back at 5.28 ng/ml which apparently shows some kind of / recent ovulation. Going by the positive OPK, I think I am 6 dpo today. Will be having another progesterone draw on Monday (8 dpo) which could confirm if I have indeed ov-ed or not.

Till then, just need to hang on and keep sane. I will catch up with the earlier posts soon ... 

Babeawait - congratulations on your bfp! I see the line in the close-up pic.


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared and babeawait, I can't wait to see how your tests go tomorrow! Fingers crossed for some BFPs!!


----------



## AJCash

I have messed up cycles. They've been as short as 17 days and as long as 86. No hormonal bc of any kind in a super long time. Had a copper iud for two years that actually seemed to make things a little better for some unexplainable reason - bleeding was consistently 8 days and my cycles were between 29-39 days. I'm on the second cycle without that in and I've been using the clearblue digital opk plus trying to temp (though my sleeping pattern is inconsistent and messes with that terribly - FF hasn't given me a coverline at all) and I think my opk+ was a false start. Still gave it a whirl so I'm in the tww, but my temps have actually been going DOWN post opk+ rather than up.

I have Graves Disease, which caused hyperthyroidism a long time ago and has probably added to my issues even though my thyroid is normal now, plus there's a family history of faulty lady parts. I tried to get my doc to evaluate me for PCOS when I set up the iud removal but they talked me out of it saying that they thought I should wait until at least 3-6 months to see what taking the iud out would do. So I'm not entirely sure what my issue is or isn't - but I definitely have screwy cycles. 

Guess I should add that I've never been pregnant before and I'm in my 30s too.

Mind if I hang out in here?


----------



## BabeAwait

So I took another frer this morning even though I told myself to wait til Sunday. It's not any darker I wish I would have waited I'm so impatient now for this line to get darker. Hubby seems to doubt that it's really positive even though I explain two lines equals positive it doesn't matter how faint. I'm ready to pull my hair out. I just want to believe it's real :(

How is everyone doing?

Ksquared have you tested yet? FX for your :bfp:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Welcome ttcin2012 and AJCash you are most welcome to hang out here, the more the merrier :D

ttcin2012 is there a reason you do not ovulate without medication? Have you had a difinitive diagnosis or is it an unknown? 
Glad to hear you might be in the tww. Fx for you :)

AJCash could your hypothyroidism mean that your temps might not respond normally to progesterone levels. I really have no idea about it so I was just curious. Also you should push for a PCOS test if you suspect, I asked for one years ago and they persuaded me out of it and now years later I finally get my diagnosis, which frustrated me immensely. I have heard that PCOS can cause irregular or no periods but not sure about whether it can cause them to come more regularly so I think you should just tell them to test you and find out.

BabeAwait - I heard that it can take 48 hours or more for control lines to darken, must be so hard not to want to test all the time :) is today's test exactly as the last?


----------



## ksquared726

Welcome ttcin2012 and AJCash!

ttcin2012 - I'm so sorry you and your DH are having such a rough time TTC #1. We're TTC #1 too - I'm 30 and my DH is 31. It's so hard being new at all of this and finding out it's not as easy as we'd think, especially for how long we tried to prevent it. That's awesome that you O'd this cycle though! And that's great that your doctors are helping you out with the blood draws and drugs to get things moving. With a team of support, you'll get your BFP. Hopefully you'll get it this cycle and won't have to do femara + IUI!

TexMel - Thanks! Any changes with you?

AJCash - I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles TTC too and with your erratic cycles. It's so tough to not be able to count on a day for O or AF, because at least you'd know if you're late or early. I'm glad your thyroid is normal and hopefully you'll get back on track on your own. And if not, at least you have a timeline for when your doctors will start to do fertility testing on you. We'll be here to support you in the meantime :flower:. Those of us with issues have a harder time temping, so I'm sorry you're having such weird lower temps post O. Mine were all up and down this whole TWW, except this last 5 days or so has been pretty consistent.

BabeAwait - I guess you need to buy some more FRERs! Hey, two days in a row of a very faint BFP is still a BFP. FX it turns darker the next few days. I haven't tested yet. I will when DH gets home in about an hour. Been super emotional today because I'm just expecting a BFN. DH told me he's been having trouble sleeping the last few nights thinking about our TTC troubles :(. I exercised today hoping the endorphins would help. It did a little but not as much as I'd hoped.


----------



## AJCash

Thyroid was hyper, not hypo, and it's been normal for years now. I don't think that's likely to change anytime soon. I'm stable, but I think there might be some permanent metabolic stuff from going through it. I don't really know - since my levels are always normal now, it's not something doctors give much thought to. 

I had another positive OPK today after two days of negative ones, so I think I just had either a false positive or am prone to multiple LH surges, which I will certainly take back to the doctor who didn't want to test me for PCOS in December and see if that changes her mind about it. I don't have a lot of symptoms for it outside of the wonky periods, and since those have been all over the place rather than just being really sparse, I understood why she didn't want to do the tests at that point. I just figured it's a possibility and it's testable, and there's clearly something up with me that also runs in the family.... 

I suspect I'll get a referral out of this (assuming I don't actually end up pregnant, eh?). Had a very big temp dip this morning, so this one might actually be the real thing. :thumbup:


----------



## ksquared726

It was a BFN for me, ladies. As suspected :(. Just waiting for AF.
:bfn:


----------



## crazycatlady5

How many dpo are you ksquared?


----------



## Beeptime

Babeawait, I keep popping around these forums and seeing you, but haven't said anything. I finally must tell you, your profile picture is absolutely STUNNING!!! 

Also hoping you get a darker BFP to show your hubs!


----------



## TexMel

I'm so sorry ksquared! Do you have any signs of AF?

Welcome, AJCash! What exactly do they use to test for PCOS? Is is just the progesterone levels? I am really really hoping that my issues are not related to that. My sister had some issues and ended up having to use clomid to conceive, but I believe they never formally diagnosed her with anything. Hope you get that referral this time around! Some times you have to be your biggest advocate.

I have absolutely no changes. Nothing new here.... Still just waiting. CD49 today. Is it weird that even with a negative confirmed by a blood test, I still feel weird about drinking a glass of wine. I feel like it could somehow be wrong or something, even though I know that is probably stupid. I just can't get over this feeling that something is just different, for one thing my sense of smell and taste are different. I may be driving myself a little crazy.


----------



## ttcin2012

Thanks Hopefullyopto and KSquared. 

I have PCOS. And a stubborn one at that. That's why the long cycles. I can't wait to move on to IUI. 

I think I am 7 dpo today. Surprisingly had some dark brown spotting today accompanied by cramps on the right side for 5 seconds. [TMI alert] it was only a dark brown stain on my panties. When I checked my cervix later, I got nothing. I am too beaten down this cycle so I am not hoping for IB etc, but it will be great even if this turns out to be AF coming.


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Today is now 17dpo, and yesterday's BFN was on a FRER. That coupled with absolutely no symptoms is pretty convincing. Ready to get started on cycle #6 now.

TexMel - Yesterday I had some backache and cramps come and go, but no temp drop yet. Still staying at exactly 98.3 every day. I know what you mean about feeling worried about having wine. There's that little part of us that still wants to hope that maybe the tests were wrong. So you have another week and a half until you can go into the doctor again, right? Hopefully during that time you get AF on your own!

ttcin2012 - Spotting is at least a change! I'll hope it's IB for you :). The timing is right for it. 

AJCash - Congeats on the temp drop and positive OPK! Hope the TWW flies by for you.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sorry to hear ksquared :( I wouldn't worry about the no symptoms though, my good friend who's pregnant has had almost no symptoms and she's 12 weeks along. 

How long has this cycle been for you so far?


----------



## ksquared726

I'm only on CD 31 today, and should at least get AF this week based on previous LPs. So by far my shortest yet. Having an awful headache this morning, and had some intestinal discomfort too. I'm thinking (hoping) by tomorrow? Last cycle was 10 days shorter than the previous cycle (5 days earlier O and 5 days earlier LP). This cycle I had another 5 days earlier O, so if it's another 5 days earlier LP then that brings AF tomorrow. It still feels long though, the TWW! But definitely better than that 51 day cycle.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared - sorry for your BFN, your still in the running though providing AF doesn't show. I wouldn't have thought because you ovulated earlier that your lp would get any shorter, I thought an lp should be 10 days minimum because it can mean lack of progesterone otherwise. I really hope you get the BFP you deserve :) 

Afm I'm cd17, no ovulation and I thought I had ewcm yesterday but nothing today so could have been a one off, I shall keep an eye on my temps and see what happens. 

BabeAwait - you got anymore pics to show?


----------



## BabeAwait

Beeptime thank you so much that's so sweet! The pic is from my wedding day :cloud9: Thanks for saying hello :)

Ksquared Sorry you got a bfn. Af still hasn't arrived so you aren't out :) FX you get good news instead.

Hopefullyopto yes lady I do! 

So my second test on 13dpo was noticeably darker but still pretty faint. Then this morning my test was noticeably lighter maybe even lighter than my first test. After crying over the fear of a chemical pregnancy this morning I've had to make myself stop stressing about it today. My third test was from a different box so that could be why it's lighter or some fluke with my body. I did take a CBD and it said not pregnant but after learning the sensitivity is a whoping 50miu I dont think I could get a pos on one of those for several more days. The frer is reported by the fda to have a sensitivity of 16-25miu but fr claims it can detect as low as 6.3miu. I'm trying to be patient and just start testing every other day because the lines not getting darker are depressing me and worrying me. I feel like I'm not even sure I'm pregnant because of all this and don't know what to think. :( right now I'm taking it one day at a time
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150208_025604.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 9









CYMERA_20150208_211024.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi BabeAwait, indeed your 13dpo do definately looks darker, try not to worry that the 14dpo is not quite the same, it's perfectly feasible that because of it being a different batch of tests that the sensitivity could have been slightly different. Also could your urine have been more diluted and that be a reason for the test. 
Try not to stress (easier said than done) just try enjoy it and in 2 days test again. As much as it might be tempting to test everyday it may only make you stressed even further.
Fx for you. Try and push those negative thoughts away, we are all here for support and are very happy for you :)


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Thanks. Yeah my LP was SUPER long before though, so it can still get shorter to get into normal range. Last cycle my LP was 21 days. Cycle before was 26 days. I know, seems impossible but that's the struggle I've been having. Today I'm at 18 dpo. But, I had a temp drop this morning so I think AF is almost here. A big improvement! Hopefully you get more EWCM and that positive OPK!

BabeAwait - I agree with HopefulluOpto about the differences in your test lines. You have a BFP! Relax and enjoy as much as possible, and you'll get those lines darker in a few more days. :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks hopefullyopto and ksquared it means a lot. Everything is terrifying when you want something this bad I guess. I'm trying to convince myself it's real and that everything will be okay. Hopefully soon I'll believe it. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Babeawait - the line is definitely there on the 13dpo one - and I sometimes struggle to see the squinters. So I wouldn't lose hope!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared I didn't realise that an lp could be as long as that. At this moment in time am I right in saying your not taking anything for it, you are just letting it try and correct itself? 
When you ovulate is it confirmed with both OPK's and temp. Sorry if o have asked this question already, I get confused as to what method everyone is using.

BabeAwait how are you feeling today? You managed to stay away from those tests?


----------



## BabeAwait

After the happiest and scariest four days of my life I am sad to report I am suffering from a chemical pregnancy. I will be absent from bnb for an unforseen amount of time. When the time is right I will be back to update everyone and continue with my ttc journey, but this was my first pregnancy and I am devastated. I thank you all for your well wishes and your understanding in my needed time of grief. I wish you all the best and hope your journeys bring beautiful progress while I am gone. :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

BabeAwait im so very sorry, I can't even begin to imagine how that feels, I wish you the best for the future and once you feel up to it come back to the board, we are all here for support!
Take care xx


----------



## AJCash

Sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

AJCash you have ovulated! Awesome stuff, fx for your tww


----------



## AJCash

I appreciate that, but I still don't have a thermal shift. I just got a second opk+ and more low temps. :/ I think the ticker is lying.

I think it's an anovulatory cycle - my last two cycles were 39 days, so I guess there's still time for something to happen super late, but I'm not expecting it. I'm going to try to see the doctor this week and see if we can do a progesterone test or prolactin or whatever the next part of all this is or maybe just get a referral to an endo.

I added my chart if anybody wants to check it out and tell me what they think. I'm down for some advice. :icecream:
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Springermommy

I'm so sorry BabeAwait! :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

I am so sorry and saddened that this happened, BabeAwait :hugs:. We'll be here whenever you're ready to come back.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sorry to hear babeawait :(


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - I'm actually taking Vitex, which is he big reason I've had such a huge improvement in my cycle length. I also had my first cup of mint tea today :). I confirm O with my temp increase and EWCM, and O pain. And then the subsequent progesterone symptoms.

AJCash - I was noticing that your temps run pretty low during the whole cycle. Mine are usually in the mid-97 range before O, and then in the 98s after O. Do you normally have temps in the 96s each cycle? Perhaps that's something you could ask. But those dips have to mean something though, right? I hope your doctor will help figure out if there's an issue! My temps never increase right away after O, which could indicate something not quite right with my cycle either. Sorry I'm not much help!

Got a bit of spotting color this afternoon, but AF isn't officially here yet. Perhaps when I wake up, and then it's on to a new cycle! I can't believe today was only CD 32!!


----------



## ksquared726

Good morning! AF is here today for me, which is good because my cycle was officially 32 days and within a normal range! Yay! I'm excited for this new opportunity. Oh man, I've still been having vivid dreams every night. Hope those dreams stop now that AF is here because it was zombies the night before last, and last night was about being chased by a creepy stalker. *shudders*


----------



## TexMel

Babeawait, I know you are probably not even on here anymore, but I am so sorry. We will be here for you when you are ready to come back and talk.

Ksquared - that is awesome! 32 days! The vitex thing scares me a little, only because for every success story, I also read a story that it messed someone's cycle up even more than before. I am so happy to hear your positive results and if my issues last beyond this cycle, I may look into more for myself.

AJCash - I really don't have a good grasp on all of the temping info yet. I haven't started temping myself. Maybe I should in the future. Hopefully you will get into to see that endo soon!

Where do you guys get you OPKs? I keep buying them at Target with a discount, but they are still so expensive! I have been reserving them only for the window of about 10 days that I should be ovulating. I never knew just trying to get pregnant itself would be so costly.
As for me, no changes. Still some minor cramping, almost like my uterus is full (sorry if TMI), and the cramping is almost exclusively at bedtime. No AF. CD51. Going to Dr next Wednesday.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ksqaured sorry to hear the witch got you but I'm soo glad that vitex is doing you some good and that your cycle is within 'normal' limits! I hope I can follow suit, I really hope I ovulate in the next few days so my cycle is also within normal limits.

TexMel I get my OPK's from ebay, otherwise it would cost me a fortune. I don't rely heavily on them though. For instance this morning I got an almost positive opk and then this afternoon it was no where near the same. Not sure if it was because my urine was more diluted though...that's why I also temp to confirm.
Fx for you, I hope the doctor appointment goes well.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Texmel how much are opks at target? Our targets are closing here in Canada and everything's clearance so I wonder if that's better....

Ksquared - sorry about af but awesome only 32 days!


----------



## ksquared726

TexMel - My case was pretty easy because my cycle was steadily getting longer. But yeah, I've heard some people with normal cycles and just want lighter periods or to ovulate a few days earlier might have the opposite effect, at least for the first couple of cycles.

Thanks, HopefullyOpto and crazycatlady!


----------



## TexMel

Woohoo! AF is here (never thought I'd be so happy about that)! A new cycle has arrived! My last one ended up at 51 days, let's hope it was just a one time thing.


----------



## ttcin2012

KSquared - 32 days is wonderful! congrats! 
Tex Mel - Yeay for AF !

I too am drinking spearmint tea and am in the Spearmint group here on B&B. Havent seen any positive effects yet but crossing my fingers. Btw I am on cd 61. Took a HPT today and BFN. Not going to test for another week or so.


----------



## ksquared726

Happy Friday! How's everyone doing? AF should be finishing up today for me. I've had a busy week at work, so I've only been able to have the spearmint tea two days. I feel like it doesn't make a very strong tea, so I'm wondering if I'm getting enough of the spearmint. Maybe I should check out that spearmint thread here on bnb.


----------



## TexMel

Crazycatlady - I think they are like $30 for 10 tests. I placed an order last night on Amazon for a kit that has 50 ov strips and 20 preg tests for $21.99


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all, 

So very glad it's the weekend! 
Ksquared - definitely check the thread, they are lovely ladies on there! Glad AF is going, let's hope she stays clear for another 9 months  

As for me I'm cd22 had two days of what I thought was ewcm and now nothing... My cervix has softened and risen slightly but no confirmed ovulation on temps so I'm sooo confused... Slight cramping today also.

Any suggestions anyone? 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Wow texmel good deal on Amazon!

I'm cd20 and nothing yet here either, but I wasn't expecting it... This time next week maybe :s unless things shorten up which would be nice! Although my husbands away this weekend but here next weekend so I'm actually not wanting this cycle to be too much shorter!

I've had some cm last few days but not sure what kind, and opk was negative.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies! :flower:

Sorry for my absence...been really busy. :) What have I missed? How are you all doing?

AFM - CD13 here, waiting to ovulate. I took an OPK today and it was the most negative I've ever seen one. :haha: I'm hoping next week I'll start taking them and seeing them getting closer to positive. According to my app, I should ovulate March 5. Let's hope my app is right, or at least close to right. I don't think I could handle another cycle as long as my last one.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi aidensxmomma,

Fx for an earlier ovulation, I'm hoping the same also, I'm cd24, no ovulation as of yet... I have had a few days with ewcm, which has now gone opaque??
According to FF I won't ovulated until the end of March because my last cycle was sooooo long. I hope that's not the case this time round.
Starting tomorrow I am going to cut dairy and gluten out of my diet for a couple of weeks to see if it helps.
I can't get my head around these OPK's. I drink so much during the day so I have no idea when to test...


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm testing in the morning because apparently with the clear blue that's what you're supposed to do? But I have no clue about them :s my problem is that I've read if you wake up in middle of night for washroom and you've slept longer than you will sleep when you go back to sleep then you're supposed to do it then. So I did yesterday, but couldn't wait the 3min before going back to sleep, so then the screen was blank when I looked after waking back up. So this morning same thing, woke up, but waited till when I woke up for good to use the opk. So I don't know how valid these past two days were :s. I'm assuming I'm not ovulating till end of the week anyway bit I really don't know :s. Who would've thought it was so complicated to get pregnant! And all those years I spent trying to prevent it!


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hi aidensxmomma,
> 
> Fx for an earlier ovulation, I'm hoping the same also, I'm cd24, no ovulation as of yet... I have had a few days with ewcm, which has now gone opaque??
> According to FF I won't ovulated until the end of March because my last cycle was sooooo long. I hope that's not the case this time round.
> Starting tomorrow I am going to cut dairy and gluten out of my diet for a couple of weeks to see if it helps.
> I can't get my head around these OPK's. I drink so much during the day so I have no idea when to test...

FX for an earlier ovulation for you too. :flower: Let us know how it goes with cutting dairy and gluten out of your diet. This is going so sound like such a dumb question, but what is cutting out dairy and gluten supposed to help with? 



crazycatlady5 said:


> I'm testing in the morning because apparently with the clear blue that's what you're supposed to do? But I have no clue about them :s my problem is that I've read if you wake up in middle of night for washroom and you've slept longer than you will sleep when you go back to sleep then you're supposed to do it then. So I did yesterday, but couldn't wait the 3min before going back to sleep, so then the screen was blank when I looked after waking back up. So this morning same thing, woke up, but waited till when I woke up for good to use the opk. So I don't know how valid these past two days were :s. I'm assuming I'm not ovulating till end of the week anyway bit I really don't know :s. *Who would've thought it was so complicated to get pregnant! And all those years I spent trying to prevent it!*

I know, right! I'm just baffled at how much work it takes and how difficult it really is. My first two kids were happy accidents, so I didn't think much of TTC. When I tried for my third, it was heartbreaking to me that it was difficult and couldn't "just happen" like we were always told it would. I'm a bit more prepared now for the challenges of TTC, but still....I wish it were like what they tell you in high school - have sex once and bam! you'll be pregnant. :haha:

AFM - I'm not really sure about when I'm going to be taking the OPKs either. I was thinking that I'd take one every day when I get up in the morning, but then I heard that you aren't supposed to take them with FMU? :shrug: So I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do with the timing of them yet...


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah I guess it depends on each individual opk. Apparently mine are meant to be with fmu, but mid afternoon is better with others? Which seems tricky with work so right now I'm glad I have these clear blue ones. But then some have said they didn't have any luck with these ones. They were pricey enough so I hope they work! We'll see how I feel a week from now, I'm expecting a positive one within a week or so..


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi aidensxmomma,
The reason for cutting out gluten is to do with the insulin response, a lot of gluten\carbs cause spikes in sugar levels which cause insulin levels to increase drastically and because with PCOS you already have sensitive insulin response it makes it worse because the more insulin in the body the more testosterone you produce which leads to side effects of PCOS.
Dairy is sort of the same but more so that standard dairy and organic dairy is taken from pregnant cows which produce a hormone which is passed to the milk, this hormone called IGF-1 is already in our system but with PCOS our ovaries are more sensitive to it which causes even further imbalance in our hormones.
So this is the reason I want to attempt to cut it out for a couple of weeks and see if it helps any of my symptoms.
Sorry for the very long winded response :)


----------



## ksquared726

Hi all! Been drinking the spearmint tea inconsistently for the past week, and every day since Friday. I've got a bit of a grumbly tummy and diarrhea, but I guess that's common. Hoping it helps reduce acne if nothing else! Otherwise AF is over and I'm on CD 7. Hoping I O by the end of this weekend. I'll try OPKs starting on Wed or Thurs.

Do you guys know of any male fertility vitamins? Or are your men doing anything to improve fertility? The only thing mine has been doing is avoiding the jacuzzi, lol. I feel like he should be exercising but that's a hard battle, especially because he's lost about 15-20 pounds since August just by having a bit more physical job. He's skinny but not in physical shape, and he always blames not exercising because of his bad knee. And he's so tired all of the time. I worry his swimmers aren't as healthy but not sure about getting him tested. In reality, I'm only on my 6th cycle TTC. I'm just very impatient.

HopefulluOpto - that's really interesting about the gluten and dairy. I used to eat a lot more cheese and such, so hopefully I'm at a good level with dairy. I don't have much besides cheese or sour cream. Gluten is in so much, I'm sure I could cut down on that. I don't have bread much but I do have sauces and pretzels.

I hope the ladies waiting to O have those positive OPKs very soon!!

:flower:


----------



## crazycatlady5

My husband takes my folic acid sometimes, he says he read it's good for the man to take it too, and he excercises a lot and probably eats healthier than I do. He reads up on it and says he does his part. The only thing I wish he was doing better is being home more often so we can bd more! Haha! 

Yeah it seems to take forever to ovulate! My friend who started her last cycle around the same time as me is waiting to test already, and I'm still waiting to ovulate :(.

Dh is away next two days, so we bded today and yesterday and then we'll bd a lot once he's back. So I'm hoping I ovulate once he's back.


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared, I think we are pretty close to the same right now. I am on cd 7 today. I think I will start testing for o on Friday. I'm guessing it won't be until closer to the end of next week for me, I think my app says March 5 or 6 right now, but who knows with my last cycle being so long. I bought that cheap strip kind of opk so I'm not sure if FMU is best. I hope so, bc I definitely cannot take them to work for an afternoon test. 
Just getting in the habit of BDing every other day right now. Hubby is quite thrilled with that prospect. I brought it up on Valentine's day, when AF was still here and he has mentioned it every day since. We finally got to start it last night. This is definitely the fun part of this whole process, getting closer with him. As for him, he does take some multivitamins, along with some milk thistle and fish oil. I'm not sure if any are specific for fertility, but i don't think they can hurt it. He is not in the best of shape, I'm thinking BDing so much will help with that some. He is very clueless about what actually goes into TTC. I try not to get too technical when I talk to him about my cycle, but I'm pretty sure he still thinks I can get pregnant any time we BD. I just tell him I'll handle the thinking part of it. :)


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - That's great that your DH is so invested! I think mine has a more laid back attitude about it and isn't as worried about everything like me. I wish he would look into this stuff on his own but he's not really a researcher. FX your ovulation happens when your DH is home!

TexMel - It's always nice to have a cycle buddy! I had always hear fmu is best, and that's what it says on the box of mine. I don't want to hold it in and not drink water during the day. I'm glad your hubby is excited to BD every other day, lol. On Valentine's Day, I lit some candles and wore a nightie and made it special, so that was nice. Thinking I should try seduction more often like that, haha. That's why I think my DH needs a vitamin because he used to always be all over me! Only thing that's changed is his job and now TTC. Maybe I'll have a talk with him about his overall health. He did go for a walk yesterday, but that's not going to do much. I don't mean to sound like my DH is lazy or uninvolved because he's the best and so loving and caring! Just needs some motivation sometimes. And I probably tell him too much about my cycle, lol.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey all, so I went to the dr today about this brutal cold or virus, whatever it is, that I have. And while I was there I told him Dh and I are ttc and was telling him about my long cycles and stuff, and I mentioned my weird two day period that I had last time. And his eyebrows perked up and right away he said "maybe you're pregnant" and I said I didn't think I was, since I had tested bfn. But he said you can still test negatively and be pregnant, I even told him it was a few weeks ago that this happened since I have long cycles and everything. He said I guess we 'll find out if I get my next period or not!! I should have asked him to do a blood test and then I could just know for sure!! 

This is driving me crazy ! Now I'm second guessing and getting my hopes all back up all over again!!!

I'm sure I'm not though, I took several tests including frers!! And I took them well after it happened!! But my dr said I could be! So that kind of through me a bit! And he brought it up, it's not like I asked him if it could mean that or anything! Dh is now convinced I am even though I told him it was still unlikely...

I don't know what to think! Ahh!


----------



## TexMel

Crazycatlady, I went through the same range of emotions last month. Even after the blood test said negative, I just couldn't believe it until AF finally came. I don't think it is completely crazy to think it is possible (I read all the thousands of comments online a few different times), but I also think it is probably unlikely if you are still continuing to get negatives. How far out would you be now? 
I hope that you are, that would be awesome! Fx!


----------



## ksquared726

Oh how mean, and he didn't even offer to do a blood test! Can you just schedule on on your own? I totally would if I were you. Because you haven't had an symptoms that O is coming yet, right? Have you taken your temp lately? Mine usually in the mid 97s before O, and above 98 after O. You could still have just had a weird AF, but it's definitely interesting that he thinks it's possible. Try not to get your hopes up too much, but let us know of any new developments!


----------



## TexMel

Just checked my app and I was off a week about my window of opportunity! It says it should be Feb 25-28, but we'll see. I will probably start testing this Friday either way. Still haven't invested in a thermometer, so no temping yet, but I'm excited that window is sooner than I thought.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I haven't done any temping yet, they took my temp when I was there and I was right at 98. I had some cm yesterday that I think was ew. But I'm not so good at spotting that kind of thing.

I took my last frer that was in the house and it was bfn, which is what I would've expected. But it just through me that he would say that. 

My one app said I would ovulate on the 15th, the other says 21st. I tend to believe the later one since that would give me a two week lp. So we'll see what happens this weekend. Hopefully my cold is gone for it!


----------



## mrshallowell

Finally a post I can relate to!! So he last 9mo. or so I have been kind of random anywhere from 31-42 days!! M last few cycles have gotten close to my normal 31 days. My problem is also ovulation. I never know when I just go by apps. I am fairly positive I ovulated on the 11/12th this month last period being 01/29. I know that is early but I have noticed that I always have ovulation symptoms just before 14 days after my last period. So this month I decided to start trying a little earlier and I have a good feeling this month so I guess we will see!! Does anyone know the earliest I can start testing??:wacko:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Mrshallowell, I try to wait until as close to my af is due as I possibly can hold out to. Just because seeing bfns is disappointing.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi, mrshallowell! I usually wait until at least 10dpo, but I think 14dpo is pretty safe. Though ladies with long cycles don't always follow the norm so technically you're never out until AF shows! FX your good feeling is right!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> Do you guys know of any male fertility vitamins? Or are your men doing anything to improve fertility?

I have heard that vitamin E is supposed to be good for male fertility. I haven't looked into it yet, though. My OH hasn't really made any changes since TTC, although if it takes us a while, I'll be pushing for him to take vitamins and whatnot...we'll definitely start looking into it more if it takes us more than 6 months. 



crazycatlady5 said:


> Hey all, so I went to the dr today about this brutal cold or virus, whatever it is, that I have. And while I was there I told him Dh and I are ttc and was telling him about my long cycles and stuff, and I mentioned my weird two day period that I had last time. And his eyebrows perked up and right away he said "maybe you're pregnant" and I said I didn't think I was, since I had tested bfn. But he said you can still test negatively and be pregnant, I even told him it was a few weeks ago that this happened since I have long cycles and everything. He said I guess we 'll find out if I get my next period or not!! I should have asked him to do a blood test and then I could just know for sure!!
> 
> This is driving me crazy ! Now I'm second guessing and getting my hopes all back up all over again!!!
> 
> I'm sure I'm not though, I took several tests including frers!! And I took them well after it happened!! But my dr said I could be! So that kind of through me a bit! And he brought it up, it's not like I asked him if it could mean that or anything! Dh is now convinced I am even though I told him it was still unlikely...
> 
> I don't know what to think! Ahh!

I hope your able to get a blood test soon. That would definitely drive me crazy, too. I really hope that this is your bfp! :flower:



mrshallowell said:


> Finally a post I can relate to!! So he last 9mo. or so I have been kind of random anywhere from 31-42 days!! M last few cycles have gotten close to my normal 31 days. My problem is also ovulation. I never know when I just go by apps. I am fairly positive I ovulated on the 11/12th this month last period being 01/29. I know that is early but I have noticed that I always have ovulation symptoms just before 14 days after my last period. So this month I decided to start trying a little earlier and I have a good feeling this month so I guess we will see!! Does anyone know the earliest I can start testing??:wacko:

Welcome :flower: I usually start testing at 10dpo, which might still be a little early, but that's about as long as I can hold out for :haha: FX that your good feeling means a bfp for you!

*AFM* - I have a question for you ladies. Last week, I took an ovulation test that was very negative - just a really, really faint test line. I started taking OPKs again the last couple days and now there's a definite line, although still negative. Does this mean that my body is starting to get ready to ovulate?

I think I'm starting to get watery cm which is so exciting because that means I should be ovulating within the next week. :happydance: My OH and I have been pretty good about BD every other day, so I'm hoping it keeps up until after I ovulate. I feel good about this month. Even if I don't end up pregnant, I know we'll have done all we could have which will make me feel better than last cycle where I didn't feel like we did enough.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ok so hunch was def right, def not pregnant. BUT! I got my first ever positive opk!!! So exciting! I swear I thought I'd never see anything positive on any kind of test! 

So these clear blue tests say they show my two most fertile days, so I guess I'm probably ovulating tomorrow?? Because there was no smiley face on yesterday's test. Dh gets home this afternoon so that's good, but I'm wishing he was here yesterday so we could've bded then too, then I'd feel more like we covered our bases. But if we bd a few times today and tomorrow do you think that should be fine??


----------



## TexMel

Come on now, is this a joke?! This is the box that my new OPks + HPTs came in from Amazon! This is on the outside of the box! Hope it is labelled correctly!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma - normally it means your body is gearing up for ovulation yes, and I hope that's the case for you. For me unfortunately it wasn't a sign, I had a faint one then a few days later an almost positive one to only then be followed by a very faint one again. And I didn't miss my positive because my temps indicated no ovulation. My cm seems a little bit all over the place also, had a good few days of ewcm and then nothing and then a day or 2 again with it. Now I'm so confused...
I really hope you ovulate soon! Fx for you 

Crazycat - so glad for yor positive opk! Let's hope those swimmers find the egg this month! 

TexMel- let's hope that box is a premonition :)


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma and Crazycatlady - Sounds like you should O very soon! Happy that it's finally here for you both. Have fun BD-ing these next few days :winkwink:.

TexMel - That's too funny. Hope it's a sign! 

HopefullyOpto - So you still haven't officially O'd this cycle, then? That's so weird because it sounds like your body is gearing up for it. FX you finally get that temp increase so you'll know you did!

Afm - I'm on CD 10 and I keep forgetting to do the OPK. My CM hasn't done much yet, so I'm not sure whether to hope it starts changing now or hope it waits until after I get back from my business trip. Ugh, why do I have to be on the other side of the country right in my fertile window?! I'm leaving Sunday morning and back Wednesday night. CD 14 will be Monday, which before I thought Cd 14 was Tuesday so that's slightly better. Definitely need to BD tonight and every day until I leave. Doubt we'll be awake enough at 5am Sunday when I have to get ready for the airport :nope:.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh no ksquared that's bad timing! Hopefully you ovulate really soon or after you get back though!

I'm really hoping I get pregnant before the summer , my husband is going to be away almost the whole summer for work! But trying not think about that much yet since is still a ways off! Lots of cycles before then so I'm hopeful.

How often do you girls think it's good to bd during fertile window? Should I be trying for a couple times a day or will that actually hurt our chances?


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, me too. I think once a day is good. They say every other day is plenty, but I feel better with every day. More than once a day is probably too much because his swimmers don't have time to build up so he won't be as potent.

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you guys about my awful dream. I dreamt that DH told me he finally realized he was gay, and so it was good that we hadn't conceived. I was crushed! My dreams can be so mean sometimes! LOL.


----------



## Springermommy

Hi, can I join? My cycles vary from 31-39 days. Just got bfn today, waiting to test on 3-1 if no af.
Baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Springermommy and welcome!
Glad you came to join the group, the more the merrier.

Ok so AFM according to FF I am 5 DPO!! I had had small but consecutive temp rises in the last 4/5 days and mild cramping and my cm is pretty much gone so I'm thinking it might actually be right. I was convinced that I haven't because normally my nipples are really really sore the past 3 times I ovulated and I haven't got that this time, but maybe it's because my hormones are a little more balanced this time... Who knows.
I really hope this is my month, I would love to give my husband a BFP for his birthday at the beginning of March :)
I'm going to avoid symptom spotting as much as I can and just hope that my temps keep on rising, we BD'd the day before and day of predicted ovulation so don't think I could have done anymore.
I really want to share my chart with you guys, don't know how though...


----------



## ksquared726

Hi Springermommy! Sorry about your BFN. 

HopefullyOpto - Hooray that you can finally confirm O!! FX this was your lucky cycle!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ksquared! How is everything with you?
My temp took a dive below cover line today :( hope it's inplantation or a blip for that matter, I really don't want it to mean that I didn't ovulated like I think I did. Even if it doesn't result in a BFP it would still be nice to know that I have ovulated for cd60 like last time :(


----------



## ksquared726

Hi! Things are going OK for me. I haven't had any EWCM yet, so now I'm hoping that stays away until at least toward the end of my trip. We've BD last night and tonight, and we will tomorrow night but then I have to wait until Wed night to BD again. Worried this cycle will be wasted :(.

I think if you've had a few days of a steady rise, then you most likely did O. Especially with your CM drying up. Hope you have another nice high temp tomorrow!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, just get as many BD'ing in beforehand, and try not worry to much that you haven't seen ewcm just yet. I'm sure it can hold off till Wednesday, I mean it's not that far away :) lets hope it's not a wasted cycle.
Where are you travelling on your business trip?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hopefully opto - are you on cd60??

Ksquared - relax and enjoy your business trip! Hopefully the fact that you haven't had any ewcm means that you'll ovulate once back!

Springer mommy - welcome !

I'm assuming I oed today! We bded twice yesterday and today and we'll bd tomorrow too so I think we hopefully have our bases covered this time ! I'm officially now in the tww again! It feels like it takes so long to be back here!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

No I meant to say that I hope that it was ovulation as it was much earlier than last cycle when I ovulated on cd60. I'm 5/6DPO and trying to do as little amount of symptom spotting as possible. My temp dropped drastically today which I hope is a implantation dip... Who knows.

Glad you ovulated, looks like good timing on the BD'ing front, so fx for you and welcome to another tww. It feels like such a long journey...
If I get AF on the 1st of March (14 day lp) then my cycle will be the shortest I have had since coming off the pill! I hope temp goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady5 said:


> How often do you girls think it's good to bd during fertile window? Should I be trying for a couple times a day or will that actually hurt our chances?

I try to BD every other day during my fertile window, although ideally I would like to BD every day. Doing it more than once a day might reduce the potency of his swimmers, so could *possibly* hurt your chances.



Springermommy said:


> Hi, can I join? My cycles vary from 31-39 days. Just got bfn today, waiting to test on 3-1 if no af.
> Baby dust to everyone :)

Welcome Springermommy! :flower: I remember seeing you over in WTT. :) When did you move over to TTC?



ksquared726 said:


> Hi! Things are going OK for me. I haven't had any EWCM yet, so now I'm hoping that stays away until at least toward the end of my trip. We've BD last night and tonight, and we will tomorrow night but then I have to wait until Wed night to BD again. Worried this cycle will be wasted :(.
> 
> I think if you've had a few days of a steady rise, then you most likely did O. Especially with your CM drying up. Hope you have another nice high temp tomorrow!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you don't ovulate until you get back from your trip. I really hope this isn't a wasted cycle for you. 



crazycatlady5 said:


> I'm assuming I oed today! We bded twice yesterday and today and we'll bd tomorrow too so I think we hopefully have our bases covered this time ! I'm officially now in the tww again! It feels like it takes so long to be back here!

Sounds like you definitely have your bases covered :thumbup: 

AFM - I'm pretty sure I O'd February 20th. :happydance: I had an *almost* positive OPK the night of February 19 (and I forgot to take one the morning of the 20th :dohh: ). Plus I had EWCM and cramps, which are my normal ovulation signs. I'm so thrilled! If I'm right about when I ovulated, this will only be a 32(ish) day cycle! On top of it being a short cycle, I'm pretty sure my OH and I have all of our bases covered when it comes to BD. I'm excited to be back in the TWW. I'm going to try my hardest not to symptom spot, but I can't make any promises :haha:


----------



## TexMel

Welcome springermommy!
Glad to hear so many of you ladies are in the TWW. I know it seems to take forever, but it is exciting and I have my fx for all of you!
Ksquared, I think it is good you don't have ewcm yet. Hopefully that means it will wait until wed and you'll be back home in time.
I am on CD11 today, started OPKs and temping yesterday. Still keeping up an every other day BD schedule. If my body cooperates, I should be in my fertile window just in time for a mini vacation we have planned next weekend. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Springermommy

Hi aidens, I moved over about 29 days ago. This is our first cycle trying. :)


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, everyone :). I had some EWCM today but not a lot. I'm bringing my OPKs and thermometer on the trip so I can keep checking. Headed to New York. We BD the last three nights, so nothing more I can do now but hope the timing is OK and there are some strong swimmers!

I hope that temp dip was implantation, HopefullyOpto! FX for all of you ladies in the TWW right now :).


----------



## HopefullyOpto

I'm starting to seriously doubt that I ovulated, despite the cramping, spot breakout on my face and the dry up of cm. My temp is the same low temp as yesterday... Not sure why, maybe I have low progesterone so my temps don't stay up. As when I came round to ovulating last time round my temps were a lot higher than this cycle so I'm so very confused.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Are you using opks hopefullyopto?

I can't remember - are you trying for your first ? And how long have you been ttc?

I have felt so bloated etc. since yesterday morning, is that something that typically happens with ovulation?


----------



## Springermommy

Friday I was so moody and tired having a "no one likes me" attitude. ALWAYS happens right before af so I think she's on her way... Although today I felt nothing... Hmmm...


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi crazycat, I was using OPK's but they were just so unreliable, I got an almost positive one day with no ewcm and then later in the afternoon I had a very blatant negative. Once FF told me I had ovulated I didn't bother to continue especially since I have had no ewcm or any real cm since which led me to believe that I did indeed ovulate, but my temp has been lower than cover line for 2 days now. So if it is ovulation then it's likely to be something else going on :(

I have been trying since Nov and yes this is for my first, I got lots of ewcm just over a week ago which is at least something.

In terms of bloating, I'm not sure whether it occurs around ovulation, I have heard it can happen in early pregnancy because of constipation but I woulf know.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CD37 here and Pos OPK yesterday.....ugh. :shrug:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks hopefullyopto. I'm not sure if I have ovulated prior to this cycle for sure since I wasn't temping or using opks or anything so I'm not really sure what's normal. I feel like it would be too early still for symptoms for early pregnancy, but that would be nice! I've been totally bloated and (tmi) gassy.... Which is not normal for me! But I feel like it's too early, I've had a bad cold so everything's a little off with me. How many cycles have you had so far hopefullyopto? Were you on the pill right before starting?

I've lost track - who all is in the tww right now?


----------



## ksquared726

So far so good. No more EWCM so I'm hoping it will hold off until late in the week. Travel day was stressful because my flight was delayed and just a long cross-country flight. Maybe the upside is that it will delay O for a few days, lol.

HopefullyOpto - My temps always are weird a few days after O before they rise. Give it another couple of days. FX you get that spike!

Crazycatlady - I've had bloating at various points in my cycle. Usually in my TWW though. FX it's a sign for you, though!

Springermommy - I'm sorry you had a down day. That's the worst. Hope that AF stays away!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sounds like it will hold off until you're back home ksquared!

Oh I'm sure it's too early to mean anything. Not loving the gross bloaty feeling though!

I must have baby on the brain this tww, yesterday I went for coffee and at one point there were six babies in the coffee shop, there was a steady stream I swear! Even the guys there with their buddies had babies with them!


----------



## ksquared726

Some more EWCM today, but OPKs still very negative. I think I'll be cutting it close! I should have brought DH on this trip :/.

Crazycatlady - Ugh, that's the worst to be reminded that we have yet to conceive. This gal I'm not too fond of through work, I found out this trip she's pregnant. And she was teasing me last time I saw her about having babies on the brain. Ugh, life can be so annoying. And she kept patting her belly, just to rub it in it felt like. Hopefully I won't see her too much tomorrow.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, it's so very frustrating when someone is almost rubbing it in even if they are not intentionally doing it. Recently found out my 18 year old brother accidentally impreganted someone (first grandchild) which makes it so much harder.

AFM I am finally calling myself out of the Tww, my temps dropped went back up and dropped again so I don't think I have actually ovulated. I am cd33 today which is still ok, I am starting to see some creamy cm appear over the last few days so I hope my body is gearing up for it. I think I might start Vitex though as the doctors won't help until June/July time and I can't hold out that long. Am thinking of going private but it's sooo very expensive.

I really hope your cm holds out to Wednesday ksqaured, what cd are you?


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, HopefullyOpto :). Thankfully I've been able to stay away from her mostly. I'm currently on CD 15. I've had EWCM yesterday and today, but OPKs are still negative and no change in temps. I might have a chance!

That's a bummer that you haven't O'd yet. I hope your CM is a clue that it's on its way. FX that Vitex works as well (or better!) as it did for me!


----------



## Springermommy

CD 32... Just waiting for AF to get here already. Cervix was low in the shower this morning... This long, unpredictable cycles are annoying!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh that is so annoying ksquared! Glad you've been able to stay away from her. Found out two of our good friends are expecting, it wasn't planned so they are now planning a quick wedding. I'm happy for them as they are now moving forward and I know she wants to, but I don't think kids were in the immediate plan. Also makes me a touch jealous as we are the ones trying!

Springer mommy how long have you been off bcp?


----------



## Springermommy

I've been off about a year-and-a-half now, actually! I work nights and I think that really messes with my cycles.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

A this point im about to give up. + OPK and yet STILL no temp shift...:cry:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Springermommy said:


> Friday I was so moody and tired having a "no one likes me" attitude. ALWAYS happens right before af so I think she's on her way... Although today I felt nothing... Hmmm...

Hopefully AF stays away! 



crazycatlady5 said:


> Thanks hopefullyopto. I'm not sure if I have ovulated prior to this cycle for sure since I wasn't temping or using opks or anything so I'm not really sure what's normal. I feel like it would be too early still for symptoms for early pregnancy, but that would be nice! I've been totally bloated and (tmi) gassy.... Which is not normal for me! But I feel like it's too early, I've had a bad cold so everything's a little off with me. How many cycles have you had so far hopefullyopto? Were you on the pill right before starting?
> 
> I've lost track - who all is in the tww right now?

I'm in the TWW :thumbup: 5dpo today. 

I have been really nauseous the past two days, which is odd for me, but like you, I feel like it's too early to have pregnancy symptoms. I remember I had pregnancy symptoms really early on with both of my daughters, though, so it is possible. Fingers crossed that the bloating is a good sign for you!

*Ksquared* - It sounds like ovulation is going to hold off until you get home! Let's hope so!

That's got to be hard to be around the co-worker who's pregnant and seeming to rub it in your face. I know that I've had a hard time a lot with everyone around me getting pregnant and having babies and it just seems so unfair to me sometimes. :hugs: 

*HopefullyOpto* - I understand why it would be hard for you to find out your brother is going to have a baby, too. My brother accidentally got his girlfriend pregnant which was heartbreaking for me because I expected to have the next grandbaby after my daughter died, but that obviously didn't happen. That being said, I absolutely love my nephew and wouldn't change anything about him for the world, but at the time it was really hard for me to deal with.

Also sorry to hear that you think you didn't ovulate yet. Fingers crossed that your body is gearing up and you'll ovulate soon! :flower:

*OnErth&InHvn* - :hugs: Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. Hopefully you'll see a temp shift soon.


----------



## Springermommy

CD 33/17 dpo... Still nada, but not abnormal. Annoying nonetheless! I hate having a 3ww! Or longer...


----------



## ksquared726

I'm home! And we BD last night. Still no surge in EWCM and no temp shift. I haven't had a +OPK either. Today is CD17. Weird how a big trip and not being in my normal routine really affected this cycle, even with the Vitex. I did have a racy dream the night before last, which usually means my body is gearing up for O. Hopefully I'll get an EWCM surge today and O by tomorrow. Don't want my body delaying it any longer and messing up this whole cycle!

Springermommy - The 3ww is so annoying! I used to have a 4ww, and my shortest LP was last cycle at 17 days. Hopefully something happens soon!

Crazycatlady - Thanks. I actually didn't see her much after that first night. Just the idea that it was so easy for her and she's so annoying just irks me. Sorry to hear you have some friends who weren't even planning it. It all feels so unfair sometimes. How are you feeling now? Still gassy?

Aidensxmomma - If you had early symptoms with your last pregnancies, that's a good sign! FX!

OnErth&InHvn - Ugh, that's so frustrating. Do you have PCOS? I know there are some ladies who get +OPKs for a while without O-ing because LH is always high. FX that's not the case for you and you get that obvious temp shift in the next couple of days.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

No PCOS, been tested for it. 

I think i finally Od. Now just to guess which day!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared - no it was just for the first few days after o. Today's 6 dpo and not much going on, just a bit headachey last couple days, also exhausted. But I've had a virus last couple weeks so that is likely why I'm exhausted..


----------



## ksquared726

I'm pretty sure I O'd this afternoon! Was sitting in a meeting, not moving, and then I felt O pain on the left side. I had increasing EWCM throughout the day, and we BD tonight. Did another OPK and it wasn't quite positive, but the line was the darkest I've seen yet and I did it after I had the O pain. Then I just now had pink spotting, quite a bit of it, which I've never had before. I read that's blood from the ovary after the egg releases. Hoping I get some temp rising in the next few days! At least we definitely had swimmers waiting for the egg! :)

Glad you think you O'd, OnErth&InHvn!

Crazycatlady - Glad you're feeling better from the bloating and I hope you also get better from being sick. You're halfway through the TWW now!


----------



## crazycatlady5

That sounds good about ovulation! And it sounds like you timed it just perfectly for bding! Fx!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, crazycatlady! I had a dream last night that I got my BFP (and then proceeded to accidentally tell everyone before I told DH, lol). I haven't had a dream like that in a very long time, so I'm hoping it's a premonition :).

Also, I got my spearmint capsules yesterday. I had trouble with the tea by getting diarrhea and upset tummy, so I'm wondering if I should try a capsule now that I've ovulated...? I can't remember if too much testosterone prevents my uterine wall from building up into a nice cozy home?


----------



## TexMel

What do y'all think? This is the first even close to + opk I've ever gotten!

Also, great timing, it is snowing here in Texas, which means everything is shutting down. It's my 3 day weekend and my husband is on his way home bc his work let him go early! Do you guys think today, tomorrow, or Sunday, or all of the above?
Eek! I'm excited to see some change!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ksquared726

TexMel - Yay, that means you will O soon! I say all three days, but definitely today at least :).


----------



## crazycatlady5

I say all of the above texmel! Can't hurt!


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - Sounds like you got it timed perfectly this cycle! FX! 

Also, with my girls I got symptoms really early. So I'm hoping that's a good sign this time as well. 

TexMel - I'd definitely go with all three days just to keep your bases covered. :thumbup:

AFM - I've had tons of symptoms but I don't want to get my hopes up too high. It's really early still (7dpo) and I don't want to be let down. I really want to test already :haha:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all, sorry I have been awol, just don't feel fantastic about the fact that I still haven't ovulated and I am cd37... I have also given up sugar and dairy for lent to see if that helps and having my tea and cinnamon but nothing seems to be going on. I have lower cramping today but OPK's are saying nothing so I am fed up doing them, I have wasted sooo many.

Anyway, glad to hear you ovulated ksquared and hope you also ovulated TexMel. Fingers crossed for you both :)
Same to you aidensxmomma! I really hope it's your cycle. I didn't realise you suffered a loss in the past, so very sorry :( Fx for your winter baby if this is your cycle.

ksquared you have convinced me to start Vitex, it's obviously working wonders for you :) I ordered some today with some stronger cinnamon capsules. I really hope ovulatuon comes soon enough :) x


----------



## crazycatlady5

I hope you ovulate soon hopefullyopto! Vitex sounds like it will be good for you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

temp dip today.... i hope its implant but who knows? :shrug::cry:


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - Thank you :hugs: I really hope you ovulate soon. It's so incredibly frustrating when it takes so long. Keep hanging in there :hugs:

OnErth&InHvn - FX for you that it was an implantation dip! 

AFM - I'm still generally feeling icky. 

TMI alert, but earlier today when I went to the bathroom, I had a big gob of cm that had a streak of blood in it. Nothing since then though. :shrug: Could this possibly be an implantation bleed? I've been kind of crampy before and after that, so I'm really hoping it's not AF making an early appearance.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi aidensxmomma, I'm keeping positive, really wanting to get this cycle over so I can start vitex when it arrives!
I hope that your cm was an implantation dip, what DPO are you currently?


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm having trouble sorting through what's a possible symptom and what's all because of my cold...

I'm absolutely exhausted today!


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hi aidensxmomma, I'm keeping positive, really wanting to get this cycle over so I can start vitex when it arrives!
> I hope that your cm was an implantation dip, what DPO are you currently?

Totally understandable that you want this cycle over with. That's how I was with my last cycle. Hopefully the vitex works wonders for you! :flower:

I'm 9dpo today, and the bleeding happened yesterday at 8dpo. So it's within the right timeframe for implantation bleeding. I'm just not convinced that's what it was yet.

I tested today with a bfn, but I don't expect a bfp this early. I just couldn't resist. :haha: Plus, I read that once implantation occurs, it usually takes 4 days for the HCG to build up enough to register on a pregnancy test, so I've got a few more days to wait until I can get an accurate test.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Fx aidensmomma!


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - FX that Vitex works just as well for you! I think you can even start it mid-cycle to bring on O if it hasn't happened yet, but I started taking it when I was more than 4 weeks past O and still no AF, and then AF came the next day :). But I think most people like to wait and start it CD 1.

Aidensxmomma - FX that the symptoms and spotting is implantation and early pregnancy! And cramps could be implantation too. Hopefully AF stays away!

Crazycatlady - Sorry you're so tired. Hoping you feel better soon! How many dpo are you now? FX you're tired because of a little bean too!

OnErth&InHvn - FX it's implantation! How many dpo are you now?

Afm - My temp is on the rise! My temp shift is earlier than last cycle :happydance:. I think it was 4 or 5dpo last cycle before I started to get the increase, and today is 3dpo :). Hopefully it keeps going up. Though looking at my temp chart, my temp dipped on Feb. 22 but that was the day I woke up early to catch a plane and I'm 90% sure that Thursday Feb. 26 was O day. I actually didn't get an obvious ovulation dip this time. But I was jet lagged too, so I probably can't rely on my temps from most of this week. Also since my spotting started after ovulation, it hasn't completely gone away yet. Still having brown spotting though it's light. Hoping it goes away so I can track my cm again.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im 5dpo. I know some will say thats too early, but it could happen.


----------



## ksquared726

OnErth&InHvn - I don't think that's necessarily too early. FX! :thumbup:


----------



## TexMel

Back in the TWW! Temp shift this morning. So I am 1dpo. Happy that my body seems to be back on track this cycle!

Although, I think I'll be traveling at 14dpo, when I'd normally let myself start testing. I guess we'll just see how these next 2 weeks go...
Fx for all of you in the tww right now, too!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks ksquared :) I'm really hoping that this is the lucky cycle for me and my OH. He seems pretty convinced I'm pregnant. :haha:



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im 5dpo. I know some will say thats too early, but it could happen.

It definitely could happen. I got a positive test super early with my youngest and also really early with my second. That must have meant that I implanted really early with both of them. :thumbup: FX for you!


----------



## aidensxmomma

TexMel said:


> Back in the TWW! Temp shift this morning. So I am 1dpo. Happy that my body seems to be back on track this cycle!
> 
> Although, I think I'll be traveling at 14dpo, when I'd normally let myself start testing. I guess we'll just see how these next 2 weeks go...
> Fx for all of you in the tww right now, too!

Glad that your body seems to be back on track :flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

YAY Tex!!


----------



## TexMel

Update: my opk this morning was still very +, does this mean o hasn't officially happened yet?

My temp was higher today than it has been, but maybe it wasn't as big of a shift as I thought I was looking for.

Aidensxmomma, onerth&inhevn, ksquared, crazycatlady, it sounds like we all have some good mojo going right now! Hopefullyopto, I hope you get your vitex and get your cycle back on track soon! I am hopeful we all get what we want! I really feel like we all have a good chance this time around! You ladies have taught me a lot in the 3 weeks or so since I joined this forum!

Update: I still had very pronounced ewcm this evening and I could tell things were not going to happen if I didn't just come out and say anything, so I laid it all out there. I basically said "no pressure, really, but tonight is most likely the end of our window this month, so if you really want to make a baby, tonight is the night." I then kept cleaning the dining room and keeping myself occupied, while he apparently went into the bedroom and lit candles and prepped. I'll spare you any more details, but I now feel confident we did everything this cycle that we could. Very excited about this tww!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

TexMel I have no idea about OPK's sorry, I have only seen 1 positive OPK since October last year so I'm not best placed to say.

So today I again have ewcm but no positive opk, not even near i don't think, so guessing it's another false positive, I shall keep my hopes up and see what happens with my temps. I think I am going to start vitex as soon as I get it, i really thought ovulation would have come by now.

On the plus side I hope we are going to be seeing some BFP's in the next 1/2 weeks as you look like you are all in the TWW, very excited for you all :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

TexMel - My guess is that you haven't quite ovulated yet, but are just about to. Some women have a longer surge I believe, so I don't think it's anything to get worried about :flower: That being said, I'm not an OPK expert, this was my first month using them, so hopefully the other ladies can either confirm what I said or give you the proper advice. :)

HopefullyOpto - I really hope the vitex works for you! I don't think starting it right away would hurt. Hopefully it can trigger ovulation for you right away. 

AFM - My bfn from earlier today got me down more than I expected it to. I know it's still really early and I can't count myself out yet, but I broke down in tears earlier and had to wake up my OH to comfort me. :dohh: Being overly emotional was one of my first signs with my youngest, so maybe it's a good sign.

I wish I remembered my pregnancy symptoms from when I was pregnant with my other kids. It's just been so long though and I wasn't TTC the first two. If I would have kept track with them all, I could compare symptoms and get a better idea of what to expect. Oh well. I'm doing a pretty good job keeping track this time around at least. :haha:

I do remember that with Seraphina, my first major symptom was that I was super moody. I had no patience whatsoever for Aiden and Mady and I cried over a picture of rainbow cupcakes :rofl:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey aidensxmomma how you doing today? 
I imagine it must be hard to compare pregnancies as I have heard they can be so very different, and what my be a symptom with one might mean nothing in a separate cycle so it might be a good thing that you cannot remember.
Don't get disheartened with a bfn on such an early dpo, some don't get it until over a week late so you still in the running.

AFM I have had a mini spot breakout on my face and my nipples are slightly tender (although I wonder if I'm hoping so bad that it's imaginary) so I hope that ovulatuon is around the corner, my cm is super duper stretchy but still cloudy, out of interest has anyone had this?


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm feeling kind of down, I feel like I don't have a lot of symptoms this tww.... I'm 10dpo and not much going on. I haven't felt any implantation and no spotting or anything so I am not feeling super hopeful...


----------



## ksquared726

TexMel - Aw, I like how you laid it all out there for DH and let him make the move. Very sweet :). Sounds like you did everything you could!

Aidensxmomma - I think your heightened emotions are definitely strong symptoms! Like TexMel said, we have some good mojo this month for all of us :). Hopefully you'll get all emotional over something like the rainbow cupcakes and then you'll have a stronger clue, lol!

HopefullyOpto - it sounds like your cm is in transition. Mine was stretchy but cloudy right before it turned to EWCM this cycle. Let us know how the Vitex works for you! Maybe it will help push your body over the threshold and finally O this cycle :).

Crazycatlady - I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling down :(. I hate that point when it's too early to test but I'm just not feeling pregnant. And since you and I are TTC #1, we have nothing to compare it to. Hang in there! Hopefully your body just hasn't given you your symptoms yet and you'll get that BFP after all :).

Afm - Still spotting today, just very lightly. DH doesn't think I should worry since it's so light and could be remaining from O. He keeps saying little things like he has a good feeling about this cycle :). My temp dipped pretty low this morning, so not sure if that could be implantation because I'm only 4dpo. FX it spikes again tomorrow. Today I felt achey and tired. Like a bad case of the Mondays. But otherwise no other symptoms, though it's probably too early.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Your temped dipped and you had spotting? That really sounds like it could be implantation....

Could vitex cause you to have earlier implantation??

This is sounding really promising! Fx ksquared!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks :). But i started spotting on O day, so I doubt it could be implantation. Unless I actually O'd much earlier but all signs and symptom pointed to O on Thursday. My temp hasn't jumped back up either. Usually it reaches 98 and starts steadily rising. Maybe my travel really did mess me up this cycle? :shrug:


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - I hope that your travels didn't mess up your cycle too much. 

I took a test today (11dpo) and it was negative. I'm starting to think that this cycle just isn't the one for me. :cry: 

I still have some symptoms, though. It's still only been three days since I think I had the implantation bleeding, so maybe it's still too early for a test to pick up on the hormones. :shrug: I read that it's a possibility that tests can't pick up HCG until at least four days after implantation.

Do you ladies think that maybe I should get an FRER for tomorrow instead of using internet cheapies?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma - 11DPO could still be way to early for testing as some lp lengths can vary cycle to cycle. Try and hold off until you actually think you might be late, I imagine that's hard but you don't want buy a FRER if it's still to early to test and waste one. 

Ksquared sorry to hear that you think your cycle might have been effected by travel, I have heard that can happen. Fx it's not the case for you and your temp goes back up tomorrow.

AFM I finally think I am about to ovulate, I had a fantastic reading on the tester this morning, almost exactly the same colour as the test line and my breast are hurting more, plus dull cramping/full feeling around the womb 
I hope I see my temps rise in the next day! Yay!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks HopefullyOpto. :)

I'm trying to stay positive, but I hear all these stories about all these women getting BFPs at 9dpo or something like that and I just feel down that I haven't gotten a BFP yet. Waiting is just so hard.

Also, very happy to hear that you're about to ovulate :happydance:


----------



## TexMel

Aidensxmomma - don't be discouraged yet! I googled the sensitivity of the wondfo strips I have and came across a website that breaks down by day the percentage of women who get their bfps and false bfns. For the wondfo, it looks like 13 dpo is when it really jumps to like 89% of women. I think 10-11 dpo was still close to only like 60% of women who are actually preg get their first faint line. There's still hope!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thank you very much TexMel. :) That gives me a little more hope. I'm going to try to wait to test again until March 6 - that will be 14dpo. FX I get AF stays away and I get a BFP!

:dust: to us all! :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah try hold out until then, that way if that little bean is there (Fx it is) then it will show up


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Glad to hear you're about to ovulate! How are you doing today?

Aidensxmomma - I usually do a FRER when I'm at your point in the cycle, just so I can know for sure. But yeah I've wasted a lot of money that way. Hope your luck turns around. :hugs:

Afm - I just don't know what to think. Spotting has stopped and I had very wet cm yesterday with slightly cloudy eggwhite too. I usually get a second surge of cm after O like this. BUT, my temp is still low! Only 97.4 today. I should be at 98 or higher by now at 5 dpo. I've attached a screenshot of my Ovia chart, but as you can see there's no change really. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared, I read somewhere in the last couple of days (I think in an ff article) that while most women get the temp shift to confirm o, not every single person will. As long as cm and OPKs pointed to o, I'd just go with the assumption that it happened then. Maybe keep charting temps to see if anything changes, or do you have previous months to compare it to? 

But, the part about you should be over 98 now, is that just what you have personally observed in the past? 

I only ask bc my low temps are in the 96 range and my temp shift only brought me up to like 97.1. It has stayed over 97 for 4 days, so ff has that distinct red line, but it is still far away from 98.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ksquare it doesnt look like youve Od based on temps but if CM, etc say you did, than you did.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I keep POAS and getting :BFN: and getting doubtful, then ill get a twinge of a cramp and think the same. 

Im only 8dpo. I think i need an intervention! :hissy:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Omg!! Tested tonight with a digital frer (which I bought by accident as was in rush, meant to just get the one with the line), but I got a BFP! It just straight up said yes!! So that's fairly concrete right?? I feel like I'm in disbelief as other than exhaustion and that gassy/bloatiness a week ago I've had no symptoms. But a straight up yes on a frer digital means I'm pregnant right???


----------



## TexMel

Yay crazycatlady!!! That means it is a yes!

I think those are the last ones to go positive!!

Woohoo! So very happy for you!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

The last ones to go positive? I thought I was only 12dpo.

Maybe that 2 day af last month really was implantation and I'm further along than I thought??? I had a positive opk 13 days ago though??

Def need to go to the dr tomorrow to figure this out!


----------



## ksquared726

Ahhhh!!! Congratulations Crazycatlady!!! So freaking happy for you!!! :happydance: :bfp:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks ksquared! We are excited!

Going to call my dr tomorrow first thing to confirm it and everything like that.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yay!!! Crazycat that's amazing! 
Can we see pics :) 
So very excited for you!!
What was it you did different this month or was it nothing? Also how long have you been trying now?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

It was september right, so not too long (although it feels like an age)

AFM - I got my temp rise today!! Yay, to TWW here I come. I think we BD'd when we needed to so now it's mother natures turn :) I don't want to get too obsessed so I may try not to symptom spot too much


----------



## TexMel

Yay HopefullyOpto! Welcome to the tww! Did you start the vitex and got o or it just finally came on its own?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks hopefullyopto! How do I upload pics? I took some on my phone (although it just says yes, no lines). 

Yeah since sept, and four cycles. Only thing I did differently was use opks. No compared to some it really honestly didn't take that long! Although going through it myself it felt like an eternity! Haha. But realistically I feel lucky as I know for many on here it's a much longer journey.

I know with our long cycles a lot of you have pcos, I don't know why I had long cycles, I've never been diagnosed with pcos. But my really good friend has it and she also took 4 cycles ttc before getting pregnant, I'll be just a few months behind her as she started trying before me.


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - if you go to "Go Advanced" on the reply here, there's an option to attach an image. We just want to live vicariously through you! Haha. It just goes to show that you often don't have the obvious pregnancy signs. Gives me hope that just because I don't feel crazy symptoms doesn't mean I'm out! :)

Yay, HopefullyOpto!!

Afm - Still no temp shift. But besides that I feel like I ovulated a week ago. All other signs pointed to it. Looking at last cycle, my temps were lower than the cycle before that. Maybe the Vitex has mellowed out my temps. I don't know, wishful thinking I guess. Yesterday morning I had an apple and normally the honeycrisps are SO good, but this one tasted like fish for some reason. Hoping it's a pregnancy symptom and not just a bad apple, lol. I'll try a gala apple and see if it tastes weird too.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

TexMel, no that's without vitex, it hasn't even arrive yet haha  I got two nice positive OPK's and BD'd about 3 times around then so I shall just have to see. What DPO are you now?

Crazycat, I wish I knew how to upload haha. I'm very very excited for you. So I'm guessing your not sure how far along in your pregnancy you are then?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared is right we are definately living vicariously through you. I am genuinely over the moon for you. Nice to have someone that I talk to on a board get good news :) x


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ok let's see if this works!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aaaa fantastic!! So lovely to see.

Maybe this is the start of things to come :) x


----------



## crazycatlady5

I think it worked! I had to switch off mobile view.

Yeah I'm not sure how far along I am, it's still super early in the morning but once dr is open I will call. I'm either 12dpo like I've been assuming, of the 2 day af last month wasn't af and I'm further along. But got that pos opk 2 weeks ago...

I've also been crazy over emotional, ended up in tears last two days...


----------



## HopefullyOpto

I would imagine that because of your positive OPK's then your probably 12DPO but bodies are a strange thing so I imagine the doc will give a more definitive answer. Fingers and toes are crossed for a healthy pregnancy for you. Make sure we are kept updated :)


----------



## TexMel

HopefullyOpto said:


> TexMel, no that's without vitex, it hasn't even arrive yet haha  I got two nice positive OPK's and BD'd about 3 times around then so I shall just have to see. What DPO are you now?
> 
> Crazycat, I wish I knew how to upload haha. I'm very very excited for you. So I'm guessing your not sure how far along in your pregnancy you are then?

HopefullyOpto, I'm 5dpo today. I've had constant dull cramping ever since 1dpo, with a few sharper pings yesterday. I had a dip below cover line in my temp today. No other major symptoms yet. 

Crazycatlady, I read somewhere (I thought in this thread) that you can get +OPKs when pregnant. Like, if you have such a faint line on a hpt that you can't tell, sometimes a +opk at the same time is a good indicator that you actually are preggo. Can any one else confirm this?


----------



## crazycatlady5

The dr confirmed it! He's sending to me for a dating ultrasound to determine how far along I am, he said probably due nov 1 as opk was probably right but just incase that two period was implantation the ultrasound will tell us. In that case it would be due sept 18.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Fantastic news!! Thrilled for you both :) x


----------



## ksquared726

Wonderful news, Crazycatlady!! FX the good luck on this thread continues :).


----------



## ksquared726

Temp is still the same as of this morning. But I've been thinking about my situation, and SOMETHING must have happened a week ago because of the bright pink/red spotting that turned into 4 days of brown spotting. So either that was ovulation or implantation, right? What else could it be? If it was just brown, I would be more skeptical but the red was definitely something.

Also, since yesterday afternoon I've been really cranky. Last night I was sitting in bed reading, and DH had his foot against my leg and I just kept thinking "get your freakin' clammy foot off me!" Haha. Usually I like having some part of us touching while just relaxing - we're usually very cuddly together. And all this morning I've just felt super grumpy. I'm usually a very calm and generally happy person. This feeling isn't normal for me during the LP, except maybe after a BFN. Thankfully have been able to be outwardly friendly to my coworkers. :shrug:


----------



## TexMel

Hah ksquared, that made me laugh! I was grouchy when I first walked into work this morning, but I seem to be better now. I think we are on or about the exact same dpo (6), right?


----------



## ksquared726

Ha! We're close, TexMel. I'm 8 dpo today, I think. I'm not as grouchy now but I think I definitely have a short fuse.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sounds promising ksquared! I was totally the same way right before getting my bfp! I'll continue to check in here as I'm eager to see how you're doing!

Also had any of you heard that green tea can counteract the effects of folic acid??? I had never heard about this until reading it tonight in a book.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, Crazycatlady! Keep updating us on your symptoms and such too. Now you've joined the club of people who know what a BFP feels like!

Yeah, I've read that too on the spearmint tea thread. I had been drinking a green tea with spearmint.

I took a hpt tonight with an IC and it was BFN. Was too curious not to try, haha. Not upset about it though because I know it's too early. Even if I did O earlier than I thought.

DH and I are planning a tropical vacation! It's been 5 years since our last real vacation where we went on a plane and everything. This time we're thinking Caribbean :). Planning a trip that will work whether I'm pregnant or not. Hoping it will be a babymoon!


----------



## crazycatlady5

My symptoms are becoming horrible :(

Cold has gotten worse as I now can't take anything, cough syrup and Advil were getting me through but now I can't take that so I feel awful. Also, having trouble sleeping last 3 nights but exhausted during day. 

Sense of smell has increased and feeling a lot of pinches. Some nausea but not much.

It's just the not being able to take anything for my cold which is really irritating, and this new sleeplessness isn't helping :(

I go next Thursday for my dating scan so that is exciting!

Your vacation sounds amazing ksquared! You're 8dpo now? Or was it 9?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies! :flower:

crazycatlady - Congrats on your pregnancy! So excited for you! :happydance:

How are you ladies in the TWW doing?

AFM - I got AF yesterday. It sucks but I'm one cycle closer to the one that's going to be a BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all!

Crazycat - sorry to hear about your symptoms but least it's a good thing as you know your body is just adjusting to the new little bean :) 

Ksquared sorry to head about your bfn, it's still very early days though so stay positive!

Aidensxmomma - sorry to hear the witch got you, like you said though it means your one step closer to that BFP, out of interest how long was your cycle this month?

AFM - I'm roughly 3dpo today, but I'm being cautiously optimistic about it as when I thought I ovulated last time it turned out not to be the case. I will see of my temps stay up for a few more days for confirmation. If not then I will start taking my Vitex. I do have a dull ache down there at the moment so maybe something is going on!


----------



## TexMel

Crazycatlady - I'm sorry you are not feeling great! I am still so genuinely excited for you, though!

Ksquared - I am sorry you had the bfn, I am trying so hard to wait for 10 or maybe 11dpo to start testing. Fx for both of us!!

Aidensxmomma - very sorry the witch got you! Love your positive outlook. The one cycle that matters will be here before you know it!

Hopefullyopto - fx you get that confirmation. Did you time bd right and everything?

AFM - I am really really trying hard to not let my mind run away with crazy thoughts. I don't have many of the symptoms (boobs are fine, no nausea, etc) that women talk about, but I do have some things happening. I'm 7dpo today. I had constant cramping from 1-5dpo (with a couple of stronger pinches on day 5) and starting yesterday, it is more just every once in a while, but definitely still there. I was grouchy a little yesterday. I have a few pimples coming, which I rarely ever get. I had a temp dip on 5dpo and then a huge 2nd spike today (it rose almost 0.5 degrees f today!). I have read everything I could on ff about what the triphasic chart means, so I know it does not guarantee success, but I guess it at least increases my chances. The next 3 days are going to be very long! Good thing I have to work every day this weekend to keep my mind off of it!!

Just curious, do you talk to your husbands about this waiting game and exactly which day you're going to test? Obviously, mine knows when we DTD, but he is so in the dark about everything else. I am purposely not going to tell him I'm testing until I know something, but I realize that may be strange.

Happy Saturday all! Attaching a screen cap of my chart, any interpretation is welcome!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi TexMel, your chart is looking great, fx that it stays that way and you get that BFP! Me and my DH timed BD'ing correct I think as we dtd just before and just after, I guess it's now a waiting game me thinks. 

In regards to your question about telling the other half, tbh he is quite clued up on what's going on, whether he understands all this malarkey is another question. He knows that it's going to be much more regimented because of my PCOS and he is very sympathetic towards it. 
I can understand why you wouldn't want to discuss every last detail as it's hard when they won't really understand how it feels to be in our shoes. I think you should share whatever you feel comfortable sharing and then the board is for the rest. We are all strangers to one another and that makes it a lot easier to discuss problems as we are all in the same boat :D


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - I'm sorry you're feeling so terrible :(. But knowing the reason for it, I'm sure it's a bit easier to go through it :). And it sounds like your little pea is getting settled in if your symptoms are increased. I think it's a good sign! Can you take Tylenol at least? I think that's the only thing you can take is acetaminophen (Tylenol). Might help somewhat, even though it's not a decongestant or cough suppressant.

Aidensxmomma - Sorry to hear that you got AF this time. I like your positive outlook! It's always nice getting out of the TWW at least and knowing you have a new opportunity. 

HopefullyOpto - Welcome to the TWW with me and TexMel! 

TexMel - Your chart looks beautiful! I wish my temps did that ... *sigh*. Is the cramping out of the ordinary? The other day I had some pinches but I feel like it's too high on my abdomen. Sometimes I get vaginal cramping too, and it was quite a lot earlier this week but after that maybe a twinge here and there. I do talk about my symptoms to DH a little bit, but not all of the little nuances. Usually more when I'm about to O so he knows that we should get down to business, haha. I don't tell him much about the TWW symptoms. He does know my temps aren't cooperating and that I was grouchy, but that's about it.

Afm - Temp is exactly the same - again. Today is 9dpo, I think. Does anyone have any thoughts about my red spotting that turned into 4 days of spotting last week? Maybe I didn't actually O but what else could that have been? But, I do feel like I'm in the LP with dizziness some days like I usually get, and been gassy. And (tmi), CM has gotten very wet over the past couple of days. Yesterday was like a cross between eggwhite and creamy - very stretchy and wet but cloudy. Also had a indescribable but very mild feeling like full boobs but all over my body, which makes me feel like maybe this time I am preggo? Last cycle I didn't feel pregnant at all and didn't even want to test. And that grouchiness too. But otherwise I feel normal. Ugh, symptom spotting. :wacko:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah I can take Tylenol, my dr actually said I can take Advil too, which is what I normally take because I find it works better for me. But I'm not going to risk it unless I'm in extreme pain or something because I've heard otherwise, but it's good to know it's apparently not super risky. I'm going to try and cut out caffeine for the most part, I had one cup of coffee last couple days as dr said that was fine but I'm going to try switching to decaf or nothing. Maybe this will break my habit! I think I'm feeling a tiny bit better today, got a bit more sleep last night. I'm meeting my best friend who is also pregnant, she's due in August , and so excited to tell her!

Ksquared I think your symptoms are sounding really good, sounds soooo similar to me! I don't know about the bleeding and I know nothing about temping. But your cm, gassiness, and moodiness are exactly what I had! Have you been tired?

Aidensmomma - sorry to hear about af

Hopefullyopto - fx!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared - can you upload your chart so we could take a look? Maybe some additional eyes can help out :)


----------



## ksquared726

No I haven't had the tiredness really. When you say you have some pinches, is that around the uterus area or on the sides? Today I've had quite a few pinches around my ovaries. Not like O pain but just short little sharp pinches last last a few seconds. I feel pretty normal today though.

Thanks, HopefullyOpto. Here's my chart. I had the spotting start during the evening of Feb 26 after having O pain that afternoon. But my temps are showing nothing. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah they were sharp pinches around the uterus, totally different than o pain. I wish I temped and could offer some help there but I know nothing about that.


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hi all!
> Aidensxmomma - sorry to hear the witch got you, like you said though it means your one step closer to that BFP, out of interest how long was your cycle this month?

This month my cycle was 31 days - fairly close to a "normal" cycle, which I'm really happy about. I'm hoping my next cycle is just as short. 

TexMel - My OH knows pretty much everything about my cycles, when I'm testing, etc. Poor guy :haha: It just makes it easier for me because I tend to stress out a lot about everything so having someone in real life to be able to vent to helps.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im still waiting and POAS to :bfn:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, sorry for the delay in response. When looking at your chart it doesn't look as though you have ovulated yet, your travel could have slightly put it out of whack, equally it could be your thermometer, I know some don't last too long, that's why I bought another one. How long did your spotting last out of interest, also was it old blood (brown) or new. 
Has your temps changed at all today?


----------



## TexMel

So my chart still looks good today, but I have absolutely no symptoms! My cramps (which were not normal for me to have after o) are gone and I'm not fatigued, sore, nauseous, anything. It is kind of making me doubt that this is THE cycle. Either way, I am happy to have had a "normal" cycle this time around, at least as far as I know.

I also have not fully given up yet. I will start testing Tuesday (10dpo) and will keep you all updated. Fx for all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey TexMel, I had a nice jump in temp today so I'm hoping it stays that way, I'm a few days behind on 4/5 DPO but have no symptoms like I have had before my last periods either, a couple of twinges and that's about it. I'm not going to read too much into it and just enjoy finally being in the TWW as it has been a while. I probably won't test till around the 16th/17th as I will be close to when AF is due then. I'm sure my will power will hold out :D


----------



## TexMel

HopefullyOpto, you, me and ksquared are all within a few days of each other. May the stork be in our favor!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi HopefullyOpto - Yeah, I'm starting to think maybe I didn't ovulate :(. Can your body still have LP symptoms without having ovulated? My spotting was bright pink/red for a night, and then 4 days of brown spotting. Glad your temps are progressing nicely!

TexMel - Fingerd crossed that no symptoms is your sign if you normally have them!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared have you been to the dr about the spotting at all?


----------



## ksquared726

Not yet. I might asks for an ultrasound though. I found this website that explains all of the reasons for mid-cycle spotting. It can happen with people who didn't achieve ovulation because of an estrogen withdrawal. Or for people with ovarian cysts, which I've never been checked for, it can happen when a cyst bursts. Also, because I usually have multiple fertile cm surges throughout my cycle, that can indicate my body trying to ovulate multiple times before it actually succeeds and then the temp shift confirms it. I've had lots of sharp cramps the last few days, in both ovaries but mostly my right, and also intestinal cramps. I talked with my husband at length about it today and he's just as baffled as me. My temp this morning was slightly higher, but I also took it later than usual. We figured we'd wait until next weekend to see if AF comes because that would be a few days longer than my last cycle.

Thank you guys for your support and for listening. DH imagines the distant future will have instant scans and tests so we'll know exactly what's going on in there. But alas that stuff only exists in sci fi movies :/.


----------



## ksquared726

Oops, here's the link: https://natural-fertility-info.com/mid-cycle-spotting.html


----------



## ksquared726

Yep, the more I read online the more I'm coming to realize that my business trip messed up my ovulation this cycle. Ugghhhh. I have a fun trip with a girlfriend at the end of this month where I'll be traveling across time zones again, and we're also planning that fun beach vacation. Now I'm wondering whether I should do any of that! I already bought the plane ticket for my trip with my friend, but maybe we'll have to adjust travel dates for the beach vacation so it's not around O time. Buuuuut, I don't know if I'll get AF at a normal time and we need to book the trip this week to get the better prices! Uggggh again.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have weird cycles too. Sure im SUPPOSE to start AF Thurs, doesnt mean it will happen~! :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared I don't think you should change your travel plans in the hope that you can work it around your cycle. We all know that our cycles are unpredictable and to try plan around it might be very hard and you shouldn't miss out on some lovely beach vacationing because of it. 
This cycle might be a one off, it could be due to the travel but equally it could be because of stress/work or maybe even the vitex, I know they can lengthen cycles on occasion. I'm sure they will fall back into line shortly, just keep temping and using OPKs and see what happens. We are here if you want to rant. I'm cd46/5DPO so I know what long cycles are all about! Should this not be a successful one then I'm going to start vitex on cd1


----------



## TexMel

Omg! I caved and used a wondfo this morning at 9dpo. At first I thought its as definitely a BFN, but then I noticed this line all the way to the left, like where the red dye comes from. Is this a BFP???

Guess I'll for sure be testing again tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Well here looks like that's a line!! Omg exciting, this board seems to have to good juju on it at the moment. Fx it rubs off on me also!!


----------



## TexMel

I wish I could be confident, HopefullyOpto, but I'm thinking it is just a glitch on that strip. After I ate breakfast, I looked at it again in person, and I'm pretty sure it is just where the excess dye stays if it is a BFN. That's a mean trick, though!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ok well either hold on for another day and do an fmu test or hold on for a good few hours today and test again. It's very early still so try not to worry about it too much which is easier said than done. You got any symptoms? I have nada apart from a little cramping. I am only 5DPO however so I have a long long wait ahead...


----------



## TexMel

My lower back is absolutely killing me this morning. And I think it's totally in my head, but I'm a little nauseous.

Nothing else. :shrug:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Texmel I didn't really have any symptoms right away either, I saw the line too! How many dpo are you?? Maybe take a first response?


----------



## ksquared726

I see it too, TexMel!! But you're saying that the line isn't in the spot it should be? Looks like a pretty clear BFP to me!

Thanks, HopefullyOpto :hugs:. I really appreciate you guys here to help me figure things out - even when I don't want to accept them at first, lol. I read some more online and it said that even without ovulation, I should get my period as normal. My body tried to ovulate nearly 2 weeks ago and even though it didn't succeed, I think it's still going through the motions. My cm is actually pretty dry today, so hopefully that means AF is on the way. Also backache and cramps, but also dizzy. Maybe by mid-week. FX.


----------



## TexMel

Thanks, ksquared. Yeah, it is a definite line but in the wrong spot on the stick. I will look again when I get home tonight and see if I can take a pic to show you what I mean. It is quite cruel if it is just something these tests do.

I think it looks more like a BFP on the picture than it does in real life, though.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, that's what we are here for!! Glad we can help where we can :)
It is very possible that you will get AF when scheduled as anovulatory cycles can be more common that we are lead to believe. It's probably just a once off for you and I hope the vitex does its thing as it has been before. Fx for a short AF and a nice timed ovulation for the next cycle.

AFM I am 5/6DPO, temps are still up but I am so nervous every morning that they are going to go down once more. My last two cycles I have a 14/15 day lp and I really want it to be the case this time (if I'm not pregnant of course!) I hope some of crazycat's baby dust rubs off on the rest of us soon! I'm sooo fed up with these long cycles. I really hope vitex helps me as much as it had for you ksquared. Out of interest have you changed anything else to help shorten your cycles or has it just been all vitex?


----------



## TexMel

Ok, i took another one tonight and it did a similar thing, but I believe they are both just pooled dye at the "start" of the test. After googling, the wondfos do this regularly apparently. Guess I'll just wait a few more days and try again. 
Attaching a pic, trying to show what I mean. The one laying flat is what I took tonight, the one I am turning on its edge is from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Well as suspected it would my temp dipped this morning, not below cover line but very very close, within a minute I tested again and it was 0.4 degrees higher!! I don't get it. I do hate temping sometimes. I think I am going to temp vaginally next cycle as I sleep with my mouth open and my chart is always sooo rocky!

TexMel it looks like those wandfos are being extremely mean. Just wait a few days and test again.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared I have a question for you, what brand of vitex are you using, what is the dosage and how much do you take daily?


----------



## ksquared726

TexMel - Oh, I see what you mean. Bummer I guess that's negative then. How mean!

HopefullyOpto - Sorry for the delayed reply! Been extra busy at work. Glad your LP is progressing nicely, and maybe the dip was implantation! It's about the right time for it, so hopefully you start noticing some signs. I wondered about temping vaginally too but I usually do it while I'm going to the bathroom in the morning, lol. I usually take my temp once on each side of my mouth under the tongue. Weirdly my left side is usually warmer than my right. And then I record the highest temp. My Vitex is the Nature's Way brand from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E101L2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_Na4.ub02CGAEA. It's pretty inexpensive and yes that's the only thing I did differently. Even with eating poorly and not exercising as much over the holidays. Now with it being light after work, I'm getting back into running during the week so I'm excited. Hopefully getting healthier will make a big difference.


----------



## ksquared726

Oh, and I take 3 capsules at 400mg each. I'm supposed to drop to just 1 a day after I've been taking it 12 weeks, but I've been scared to because this cycle was so messed up. I might after I get AF drop to 2 for a week and then 1.


----------



## ksquared726

My body can't make up its mind. Yesterday I said my cm was dry, then last night I had some EWCM and then a bunch this morning. Then throughout the day it's been creamy. CD 29. Wonder if my body is still trying to O and if I'll get AF soon. I'd rather get AF so I can have a regular cycle!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared have you tested just incase?


----------



## ksquared726

Not since late last week. I figured I'd wait until this weekend to test if no AF.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ksquared thanks for the information, I got very confused as there are ones with rather high potency which seemed as though they were more effective, my have 400mg the same as yours. I may take 3 a day as I heard you can take 2 a day of the high potency ones which are 1000mg each!! 
Out of interest is there a reason you want to lower the dosage? 
Also it does sound like your body is doing what mine did this cycle where my cm was changing rapidly. Sounds like it's gearing up. Fx it sorts itself out soon for you :) 

AFM I am 7DPO


----------



## HopefullyOpto

*posted to early

As I said I'm 7DPO and had a spike in temp today which I'm happy about, I hope it stays up there. Apart from cramps I have no symptoms so I will hold out another week and test then (if I can hold out that long) :D


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat how are you fairing? You feeling better?


----------



## TexMel

I feel as if I'm going a little crazy trying to read these! Am I just imagining a line where I want it to be? Or is there really a very very faint line there?

11dpo today. Some cramping again, feels a little like AF. BBs feel huge, but not sore. Felt a little nauseous yesterday, but I was on a road trip all day in cars and trains, so I thought it was just slight motion sickness.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yup I see it! Fx it gets darker, 11DPO is still early :)


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - No problem! Mine says on the bottle to take 1 capsule two to three times daily for 8 to 12 weeks. Thereafter, take 1 capsule daily. I take all 3 capsules first thing in the morning based on other people's recommendation to take it 30-60 minutes before eating. Awesome about the temp increase! :)

TexMel - I think I see it too! Hopefully it's really a line and not an evap :).


----------



## TexMel

It was in the first 5 minutes, ksquared. Aren't evaps normally outside of the window?


----------



## ksquared726

Oh I'm not sure. If you can see it with some color in person, then that's a positive! It was very faint in the pic so I just didn't know. FX it gets darker and clearer in the coming days!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared I think the reduction is recommended as vitex is used for menstrual cramps and moodiness so maybe that's why they tell you to limit the amount, I might do as you do as I will no doubt forget to take them in the afternoon haha. I can't see 1200mg causing too many problems when women have reported taking 2000mg daily. I just want it to shorten my cycles that's all. Is that too much to ask :D x

TexMel I think that's within the window but as ksquared mentioned if it's not a definitive colour then it might be an evap (I sure hope it's not though) x


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm feeling a bit better. Went back to the dr yesterday and he gave me a puffer to help with my cough and to help me breath properly so I've felt a bit better today. Feeling anxious for my scan tomorrow! Can't wait to know my due date! But reading about others with early scans they don't always see the heartbeat so I'm worried I won't see that and then I'll panic that something's wrong... So stressful!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Glad the Dr gave you something to help. Wow that's an early scan, is that normal for the U.S. to scan ladies so early? In the UK we get two scans for the entire pregnancy, one at 12 weeks and then one at 22/24, unless underlying medic conditions are apparent.


----------



## TexMel

Crazycat so glad you got some meds to help you! Can't wait to hear the results of you scan. I agree it seems kind of early.

Here's my test today, any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HopefullyOpto

I say your on to a winner there TexMel! what DPO are you?


----------



## TexMel

12dpo!!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm in Canada, not the US. He's just sending me early because my last af was only two days, so incase that wasn't an af he wanted to send me, so we can see how far along I am. Also in Canada it doesn't cost me any money to go for scans or to go to the dr or anything like that so I guess they are more open to sending us for extra apts to double check things.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Texmel that looks like a bfp to me!!! Congrats! I got mine on 12dpo too. I think you're pregnant!!


----------



## ksquared726

I think it's a positive, TexMel!! Can you take a FRER?

Crazycatlady - Glad you're feeling better too. It sounds like everything is progressing nicely, so hopefully you can relax and be calm for your scan. FX you see the heartbeat! I'm so jealous!

HopefullyOpto - Sounds good about the Vitex. Did yours come yet? Eager to see if it helps you too!

Afm - Cm was dry again yesterday. I'm on CD 31 and last cycle was 32 days, so hopefully i'll get AF in the next few days. My temp actually increased a little today, but, I didn't sleep well last night so that probably affected it. I've also been exercising every day to boost some weight loss and I feel like my body is in fat-burning mode because I have to pee more often. This is how it felt last time I exercised like this. Good news though, we booked our vacation!! Going to Mexico for a week to this awesome beach resort. It's in early May, and I'd be surprised is I was pregnant by then, but either way I can still go and swim and relax. Wouldn't be able to scuba or drink the free drinks, but that's not the end of the world. I could still snorkel!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

TexMel, that's amazing!! Hope to see those lines get darker.
Crazycat, sorry I said you were in the US... Makes sense as to why you would get an early scan :) let us know how it goes 

ksquared - fx your cycle is as it was before :) I went to Mexico a few years ago and it was amazing! White sands and crystal clear water, so jealous  don't let TTC restrict what you do, it's about having a good time! X


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ugh.. Wish I didn't have such an early scan. They couldn't see anything :( they said with my long cycles and with when I got that pos opk I'm probably more like between 4-5 weeks so there's probably nothing too worry about it and it's just too early. Still sucks though. Hard not to worry..


----------



## HopefullyOpto

crazycat don't let it worry you, you already said previously that they will find it hard to see anything if you are very early so it probably means all is fine. Stressing yourself out will only make things worse. Time will fly and you will be at your first scan before you know it! How are the symptoms today?


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm not feeling any symptoms now :s 

At night I've felt a lot of tugging and pulling on my stomach when I roll over. Is that a symptom?


----------



## TexMel

I am still trying to wrap my head around it!!! I worked a 12 hr shift today and had to keep quiet all day long!
I decided to stop by on my way home and buy a card and a onesie that says "I love my daddy" to give to my husband to break the news to him and I'm so glad I did!! He was shocked and happy and excited and then turned on. Lol. It was a great reaction. It definitely makes it feel more real. So does the nausea that is slowly starting to bubble up every second throughout the day. It's just this constant low grade queasy feeling. Not too bad yet.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, HopefullyOpto! I can't wait! :)

Crazycatlady - Bummer that you couldn't see anything yet, but yeah it just confirms how far along you are and before you know it you'll get to see the heartbeat. Also I've heard a lot of other preggo ladies here describe a pulling or tugging feeling too.

TexMel - Aw, I love his reaction! What a fantastic day for you both! Keep us updated with your symptoms too.

I took my temp this evening after my shower and it was almost 99! So we'll see if my BBT in the morning is high again. Maybe that means I ovulated recently, even though I didn't have the symptoms? This morning was 98.1, but that was after poor sleep. FX I sleep well tonight and get a good reading. Today was my 6th day in a row of doing some type of exercise, and 10 out of the last 11 days I exercised too. I could use some good sleep!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat I wouldn't worry about no symptoms, so many ladies get their BFP without an ounce of a symptom so just stay calm and enjoy being pregnant, I'm sure in a few weeks you will be wishing you didn't have any symptoms when you start to get an influx of them 

TexMel, very happy for you and hope you have a H&H 9 months, I hope this baby dust rubs off on the rest of us :)

Ksquared, I wouldn't take a temp after a shower as it can rocket your temp quite quickly, but if your starting to see a shift it can only be a good thing. Maybe you just ovulated late this cycle I mean I didn't ovulate till cd41 so it's possible :)

AFM I had another temp shift (9DPO), It's gone up to 36.97 so I'm happy, no symptoms though so we shall test in a few days and see.


----------



## ksquared726

Another temp shift is a very good sign, HopefullyOpto! FX you get that BFP in a few days.

Yep, my temp was back down to where it was yesterday morning. Sometimes I take my temp in the evening too just to see where it's at but I don't record it. Just want AF to start. If I get it now, that will be good timing for my next ovulation on CD 14 because then my trip with my friend will be right after O and I won't mess it up again.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, you may end up ovulating late so make sure you keep an eye on that cm as it can change quickly! Try not to think about where you will be on your cycle as it can ruin it for you, just enjoy your time. We are trying to book a honeymoon and I am trying not to let the idea of pregnancy get in the way cause it can just ruin opportunities. It will happen ksquared! Before we know it. :) 

I am so tempted to test tomorrow. I'm gonna keep myself busy and test Monday at the earliest I think... 0.0


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Oh how fun! When is your wedding? Or did you already get married and are planning a late honeymoon? I'm sorry, I've lost track! You are so sweet. You really help make me feel better :). Also, how many dpo are you now? FX for you!

Afm - My temp has actually been increasing slowly all week, so maybe I did ovulate after all! Bummed because we didn't BD very often, but if it was last Saturday when I had the lowest temp before the rise, then we at least did it that day. I've included my chart, though it doesn't show the whole cycle. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ksquared726

However, do you think my frequent exercise could be increasing my temps and still not have ovulated?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, your slow temp increase is a good sign and if you BD'd on the lowest recorded temp then you should have it covered. I already got married in Dec, we help off on booking the honeymoon as we just couldn't agree on where to go and when and unfortunately I am also moving jobs now so it's making it harder... 
Also I don't think the exercise would affect your core temp to a point where it would steadily increase, so fx it is because you ovulated!


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats on the recent wedding and the new job! I would try to plan the honeymoon sometime before the first anniversary of you can. It'll be harder to make it happen if you guys let too much time pass. Hope it all goes to plan and you come up with a great place that you both agree on.

Thanks! I didn't even notice the slow rise until I had a bigger jump this morning and then looked at my chart. So maybe I'm really like 7-8 dpo instead of 16 dpo. And I just woke up from a 2-hour nap, so hopefully that's a good sign too. It was really hot today though, so that saps my energy. I did have those period-like cramps yesterday and now nothing - FX that was implantation. Maybe I'll test tomorrow while the husband is home. I'm on CD 33 so this is longer than last cycle, which isn't surprising with my travel messing things up.


----------



## Bridget7387

I have a 31-32 day cycle and my tww feels extremely long as well. I was not ttc this month but I'm having lots of weird lower abdomen and back pains. I tested today at approx 8dpo and got a BFN. I don't know if that was too early or if that means I'm out this month but now that ive been feeling weird, I would love to see a BFP &#128542;. We're in the same boat...I hope it works out for you! I'm impatient and I wish I had waited to test b/c now I'm down about it


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Bridget, can't remember if you have posted before so welcome if not!
32 day cycles are ace! They are classed as within normal range. How long is the LP part of it normally? 
I think the Tww drags for everyone whether it's a tww or indeed longer. 8DPO is very early! Inplantation may not have even happened by then, I'm trying to hold out to at least 14DPO or missed AF


----------



## Bridget7387

Thanks! I've never charted tempts or anything and I've never really considered figuring out my LP. According to a LP calculator mine is 14 days. I think it could be between 14-16 because idk the exact day I O'd. Only went off speculation. Not even certain if I was 8dpo yesterday, could've only been 7dpo. AF is due next Thursday, today is Sunday. The wait is exhausting


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ksqaured, just checking in! Did you test or wait? I'm 12DPO today and itching to test but my body just doesn't feel pregnant so to avoid the disappointment I shall wait till she arrives. 
Where has everyone else disappeared to! Hope all is good x


----------



## angelbaby33

My cycles have been six weeks since i stopped BF. I wasn't charting properly either, or using OPKs, then the last cycle I did and low and behold saw that i had two ovulation attempts (all the fertile signs and temp dip etc), then my temp failed to rise - i ended up ovulating 27DPO. So the good part is i at least knew and BD, otherwise i would have been very confused.


----------



## TexMel

HopefullyOpto, you are a much stronger person than I. When if AF due?

I didn't fully disappear, I have only been able to check this from my phone since we left for our road trip Friday morning and it is so much harder to type out messages, so I've been quieter. Headed home this morning. Can't wait.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi HopefullyOpto! Sorry, I've been reading your posts but missed replying yesterday. No I didn't test because I don't feel pregnant either. Also if I'm only 9 dpo today based on my temp shift, it'll be too early. My temp was at its highest yesterday, but dropped this morning by .5. We'll see if it goes up again. I did have sore boobs on Saturday night, which is weird for me, but it quickly went away. I was also super tired this weekend. I took that 2-hour nap on Saturday and then proceeded to sleep to almost 11 hours that night. But last night felt normal. Sorry you're not feeling pregnant either. Maybe wait another day or two so you'll be further along?

Welcome, Bridget! Sounds like you have a nice normal LP, lucky duck! I know, waiting can be unbearable. FX those weird symptoms are early signs of a BFP!

Welcome, Angelbaby! I had 6 week or longer cycles too. Got them shorter with Vitex, but this cycle I had late ovulation too because some travel messed it up. Glad your body succeeded in ovulating. Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yes you guys are patient! I am itching for you both to test! Hopefully opto how many dpo are you?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah I'm holding out as best I can, because I don't have many (if any) symptoms I didn't want to be disappointed by a BFN. I am 12DPO today, I have a day off tomorrow so it's going to be hard to keep myself busy! I will probably test on wed/Thursday morning.
TexMel how was the road trip, I bet you were grinning the whole trip :) exciting times ahead for both you and crazycat.

Ksquared - 9DPO is a little early, shame about the temp dip although it's still well within the inplantation tims so it could be that... I would love to get a BFP along with you and then we could be bump buddies from across the pond with crazycat and TexMel!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

If I don't get that elusive BFP then I am starting vitex, I'm excited to see what it does to my cycles, I mean they can't get any worse than they are currently. This


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yes, I am so crossing my fingers for you two! When are you planning to test?


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - I know, that would be so awesome to be bump buddies too. I am pretty tired again this afternoon, but it is Monday. Otherwise there's nothing much going on. FX my temp goes back up tomorrow. And with you, it's nice that you have a plan even if it's a BFN this cycle. 

Thanks, Crazycatlady! If my temp goes back up tomorrow, then I think I'll test Wednesday since DH doesn't work that evening. I just know I'll get a bfn if I tested tonight.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah I have been exhausted today, but like you sad it is Monday. I have a few twinges/cramps, nothing like I thought I would be having with a few days to go so maybe my hormones are a little more balanced this cycle, except that I have had the worst acne breakout on my face and back... Not fun!
I shall be testing either Wednesday or Thursday morning. More likely Thursday as I will be officially late by then if AF isn't here.

Ksquared can I have a look at your temps, curious what they look like


----------



## ksquared726

Ugh, acne is the worst! I have the worst skin ever. Not huge pimples but still always little ones and clogged pores and uneven skin tone. Sorry to hear that you're having some rose buds crop up. That's why I wish I could handle spearmint because it's supposed to help with that. Maybe I can find something else that won't upset my stomach.

Of course! Here's my chart. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazycatlady5

I never ever used to get pimples, not even in highschool. But I got them when I went off the pill. I've had a few since getting my bfp too.

I'm on spring break right now which is so nice, hoping with two weeks of rest my cold will go away! Work was the busiest ever the last couple weeks. Had report cards and coached basketball. I'm going to need to not volunteer for so many extra things at work. Although that's hard since I teach gr 7, I'll have camp and parent meetings and stuff coming up :s


----------



## HopefullyOpto

That chart is looking good ksquared! Looks like ovulation probably has occurred! 
Yeah breaking out is horrid, I drink spearmint tea twice a day because it is meant to help and I also love the taste, and it does normally help all the time just not this time! So annoying.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Wow crazycat you sound like one busy lady, not sure what the grading age is where you are, what age is grade 7? 
I hope spring break gives you some time to relax and enjoy the relatively easy part of pregnancy because as the months go on I'm sure energy levels won't be what they are now :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

It's a 6/7 split, so 11 and 12, the gr 7s are the ones with all the extra activities though! Yeah I'm so glad our spring break is two weeks here. 

Yes I think energy levels are already slipping, I've taken a nap most days over the past week, which is unusual for me.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Well the baby is obviously wiping your energy so just go with it and have as much rest as you can. So excited for you. It's nice that you stayed around on the board for us all, cheering us on :D

13DPO today but I refused to do a fmu and I think I will refuse to do it tomorrow. Last cycle I started spotting on day 15 so thats Thursday... Wow this tww drags!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

20/21DPO, still no news!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 98 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hmm OnErth that's rather unusual to have as long as a LP as you are currently having, your temps are rather erratic, do you do it at the same time everyday? And is the temp taken orally or vaginally?


----------



## TexMel

Ok here's my definitive proof and I guess I don't feel like a fraud going into the 1st tri discussion threads anymore.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Way to be strong! Just a couple more days for you. 

Crazycatlady - Ahh, a two week vacation is going to be so nice. But I would think that keeping busy is nice too while you get through these first weeks of pregnancy. Have you told anyone besides DH and your best friend? Like families? I Feel like I'd want to tell my parents and sister right away, but DH would rather we wait a month when it happens do we're more sure that it will stick.

OnErth&InHvn - have you had BFNs? I used to have long LPs like you too. Temps weren't as up and down, though. Hope you get some news soon!

TexMel - Yay! There's no denying it - you are definitely pregnant! Congrats again :). How are you feeling?

Afm - Temp is up just slightly today from yesterday but not as high as Sunday. I thought my boobs felt big last night but I think I was imagining it. 10 dpo today, and I had dreams about taking a FRER last night and didn't sleep well. I think by tomorrow I'll be ready to take a test because I'm tired of not knowing, lol.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I can't wait for you to test ksquared!

Yep we told our parents and siblings the next day! And we've each told a couple more friends. I also told my boss. The other two friends that I told I chose because one just had a baby in the fall so she's good for advice , and the other was also ttc. I think she is probably pregnant, had lunch with her yesterday and she was going to test and didn't text me her results, so I have a feeling.... And my Dh told his two really close friends. We'll wait until closer to 12 weeks to tell more. Depends when next scan is for exactly when we tell more. My cousin just had a baby yesterday so it will be hard to keep it from my giant Irish family now, who all ask me every time I see them....


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Wow TexMel! Lovely lines :) so happy for you, make sure you pop in and keep us updated with your progress.

Ksquared I'm also very excited to see your results of your test. I'm staying strong and holding out! 14DPO tomorrow and I'm still not planning on testing :)

Crazycat that's nice that you have told close friends and family. I am not really close with family on my side although I am closer with my husbands family I'm not planning on telling anyone when it finally happens until at the very least 3 months. I'm very superstitious :D
It will probably only be you lovely ladies on here and my husband that will know


----------



## crazycatlady5

I am far too excited - I couldn't help it! 

Another wonderful development - I literally popped a rib out coughing so much! Very painful, just went to the chiropractor to get an adjustment so hopefully that helps. I told him I was pregnant because I feel like health care people should know. He said the babies already beating me up haha.


----------



## TexMel

Thanks!!

I'm feeling pretty good! Actually have more energy, but I have developed what seems like a slight head cold, but could just be my body adjusting. I feel a little feverish but on my bbt this morning my temp was 98.21, which is a little higher than my norm, but obviously not a fever. I'm guessing it is just hormones.

So far, only my best friend and one of my coworkers know. DH wants me to keep it from my family until at least after I see the dr for the first time next Friday. It kind of stinks BC next Monday is my dad's bday and I would love to surprise him for his bday, but I do understand why. My family is insanely close and if we tell one of them or even just my immediate family (brothers, sisters, etc) then it is sure to spread like wildfire to all of the cousins and grandma, etc. and that really is just too much to handle so soon. We even spent the entire weekend with DHs side of the family and it was kind of fun having this enormous secret that we kept just between the 2 of us.

Can't wait to see your results! I'll definitely keep in touch! You ladies supported me so much in the last month and I'll always be grateful!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hmm OnErth that's rather unusual to have as long as a LP as you are currently having, your temps are rather erratic, do you do it at the same time everyday? And is the temp taken orally or vaginally?

Yes same time, yes vaginally



ksquared726 said:


> OnErth&InHvn - have you had BFNs? I used to have long LPs like you too. Temps weren't as up and down, though. Hope you get some news soon!

yep. All BFNs.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

OnErth forgive me if you have answered this before but have you ever had any tests for either hormone levels or tests on your thyroid? It just seems that having such continuous changes in temps may have a cause which the Dr might be able to help rectify. Additionally do you take any meds or supplement to help your cycles?


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Haha, I feel like I'd want to tell everyone too once it happens. Ouch, sorry about the rib! So your first symptoms were your cold and being tired right? Trying to figure out the likelihood of getting a BFP, lol. I know everyone's different, but I always felt like I would know when it happened. But you had no idea, right?

HopefullyOpto - I'm excited to hear how the next couple of days go for you too! :flower:

TexMel - Glad you're feeling good so far! Same question for you - looking back, what would you say was your first sign? Or did you feel anything before your BFP? I know you had a very faint line for a couple of days so maybe it was too early for symptoms. I hear ya about having the news spread to everyone this early. I think I'd want to tell my two good friends, and then our immediate families. No coworkers or Facebook announcements for a while, but I'm terrible at keeping secrets. Mostly I'd just want to tell my side of the family, haha. I kind of want them to know how long we've been trying so they'll feel bad about making those little comments about waiting for us to have kids!

OnErth&InHvn - Sorry, one more question. Is this long of a LP abnormal for you? I agree with HopefullyOpto - maybe you should make an appointment with the doctor and they can run some blood tests. Though they did mine on CD 21, and said they could do another on CD 3 so I'm not sure what they could do after CD 21. 

Afm - I still can't figure out if my boobs feel big. I feel like they are, but then I think maybe it feels like way because I'm thinking about it - haha. I'm small chested so I don't usually notice the girls all that much. DH asked if my bra feels small, because that's the only way he could think of to tell. It did feel uncomfortable today in my bra, but not too small necessarily. Gah! I'll just tell myself I'm imagining so I'll be less disappointed with a BFN! :dohh:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah, I felt bloaty/gassy right after ovulation for a couple days . And then my cold got worse, I had the cough before but it turned into a full blown terrible cold. That was pretty much it until I got my bfp. I actually felt like I had less symptoms than my usual tww , no nausea at all. I was tired, but not to the extreme that I am now, that's just started in the last two weeks. And within a couple days after I got my bfp I developed a more sensitive sense of smell, but that seems to come and go, thought it had gone but was in full force today. I couldn't go in the meat market with my husband today, made me do sick to smell it. But that came about after.

I was right about my other friend who was ttc, she called me today to say she got her bfp. She also had fewer symptoms than her usual tww. She was crampy the last few days and her temps were up. That was pretty much it for her. She says she felt less tired, but then again she's a teacher too and on spring break, and she did say she had been napping every day soooo haha.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh I should add I also had more cm than usual, that was another thing that was noticeably different. But no I didn't "feel" pregnant. I had a small wondering because the tww was so different than other cycles, but I shrugged it off to maybe I just wasn't noticing all these symptoms like other tww because I was tired of getting my hopes up for nothing. But then lo and behold, it was not nothing!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Well ladies my temp took a drop today, not below cover line but enough to signal her imminent arrival, my cm also changed to ewcm which is unusual... Anyway she's right on time (give or take a day) if she does show. I shall be starting vitex today or tomorrow I imagine :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

HopefullyOpto said:


> OnErth forgive me if you have answered this before but have you ever had any tests for either hormone levels or tests on your thyroid? It just seems that having such continuous changes in temps may have a cause which the Dr might be able to help rectify. Additionally do you take any meds or supplement to help your cycles?

Thyroid, Testosterone, DHEA, everything normal as of 2013. I have a dermoid cyst, thats about all they can pinpoint right now. 



ksquared726 said:


> OnErth&InHvn - Sorry, one more question. Is this long of a LP abnormal for you?

Nope.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, Crazycatlady. That is immensely helpful. I've had previous cycles where I had more cm than usual, but this time it seems average. I've had the tiredness here and there, but not consistent. I haven't been able to sleep very soundly, which is maybe the only different thing this TWW besides possibly boob changes but I think I'm imagining that. I've been gassy, but I'm usually gassy so that's no surprise - lol. I have a wonky digestion anyway. We'll see if I'm in the mood to test this afternoon. I still am probably too early at 11-12 dpo.

Hopefullyopto - Darn it! I'm sorry that your temp dipped this morning. Nice at least that AF seems to be on time so you don't have to wait extra long. :hugs:

OnErth&InHvn - If this LP is normal for you, that stinks but it's just like what I had before I started Vitex. Perhaps you should get another hormone level check since it's been 2 years.


----------



## ksquared726

Oh and Crazycatlady, that's so nice that your friend is right at the same point in pregnancy! You totally called it :).


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared - looking back, the symptoms I would say actually had to do with the bean sticking were the dull cramping I felt from day of conception to about 7dpo with a few stronger pinches on 5dpo, a nonstop pinpoint pain in my lower back from about 3 dpo on that only went away in the last couple of days, and the nips at full attention around the clock from about 6dpo (and has not stopped). My boobs are also bigger, but that has happened since my BFP, and they are still not necessarily sore, just my nips are more sensitive in my bra, almost a tingling sometimes.

I called my ob's office on Monday and got a girl at the front desk that said I could come in anywhere from 6-8 weeks for my first scan, so I scheduled for next Friday. But, after talking to my 2 friends I think 6w+2d is a little early, so I called and spoke directly to my ob's nurse and she agreed, so now I'm going in April 2 when I'll be 7w+1d. We looked at the week when I'd be 8w, but selfishly, I want to go in before Easter, so I can hopefully share great news with my whole big extended family on Easter all at once. Ugh, seems like it is so far away!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

So I'm having pinky/brownish cm (sorry tmi) so I think thats me... Will be starting vitex tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed I will ovulate in the next 2/3 weeks, although my cycles have been so long so the likelyhood of that is pretty slim... Aaa well

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

O out of interest you ladies that have concieved how long previously had you been trying. And the cycle you concieved on was it a normal length cycle?


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, TexMel for the info. Interesting how you and Crazycatlady had pretty different symptoms. That's exciting, your first scan! April 2 is pretty close. I think it's a good idea that you waited too. How fun!

HopefullyOpto - Vitex shortened my cycle the first month from 51 days to 41 days, so hopefully you get the immediate results too! I feel like I'm probably out too. Just nothing going on. I do still have the sore tingles in my boobs, which I know I'm not imagining that, but nothing crazy and temps are staying the same and not increasing. I might test tonight ... maybe :).


----------



## TexMel

HopefullyOpto said:


> O out of interest you ladies that have concieved how long previously had you been trying. And the cycle you concieved on was it a normal length cycle?

I went off bc in July 2014 and was ntnp for a few months. Said we were "trying" in November, although I hadn't gone TTC crazy yet, so I didn't really know what "trying" meant. Didn't chart or know what days or anything. In December, I started using a different fertility app called DayAfter, so I at least knew the "window," but don't think we DTD in the window that month. January 1st is when I bought the OPKs that all came back negative and I ended up with my 51 day cycle. Then finally my body reset and my LMP is Feb 11. I also started temping and using FF, along with a new set of Wondfo OPKs. My confirmed O day, Feb 28, was CD 18, so it was still a little longer than most people's "normal" but fits right into my 31-33 day cycles. 

Sorry if that was long-winded!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

I really really hope it shortens it, this cycle was 55 days, the one before was 76! It's just too long. 
Excited for your testing ksquared!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Thanks TexMel! That's not long winded at all, was exactly what I was after. Hearing success stories just gives me hope that my journey might not be extremely long, and just long enough that I can bare :)
Fx I have the luck that ksquared has had with vitex and I will be in another tww before I know it :D


----------



## TexMel

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ladies!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies! I missed you guys! I've been on vacation with my OH, so I decided to stay off the forums and really enjoy our time together. It was wonderful to get away. We took a road trip to South Carolina (we're from Wisconsin) to go visit a friend of ours. We had a great time and had a lot of fun, both while we were visiting and on the road. 

Even better, my OH proposed to me during our trip! :happydance: I felt like he might while we were in South Carolina, but was still completely surprised. He got down on one knee while we were relaxing in our hotel room and gave a cute little speech about how we're perfect for each other and asked me to marry him. I obviously said yes. :haha: I haven't stopped smiling since then. :cloud9:

In terms of TTC, I think my body is gearing up to ovulate again soon; I'm guessing it'll be another week or so...starting to get cm and I started taking ovulation tests yesterday when I got home and today's is darker, so I'm guessing it's getting to be that time again. Keeping my fingers crossed that March is my lucky month. :)

*TexMel* - Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

*crazycatlady* - I had an ultrasound with my youngest when I was only 4-5 week along...there wasn't much to see on my ultrasound either; It was too early. I had another ultrasound at almost 7 weeks and that's when I actually got to see my baby and her heartbeat. So don't worry too much. :hugs:



HopefullyOpto said:


> O out of interest you ladies that have concieved how long previously had you been trying. And the cycle you concieved on was it a normal length cycle?

With my youngest, I had been trying for 13 months, which was around 8 cycles for me. The cycle I conceived was not at all a normal length cycle for me. It would have been around 8 weeks long if I hadn't gotten pregnant, which would have been one of the longest ones I ever had. 

My older two kids were happy surprises, so I didn't pay much attention to my cycles or anything at that point in time.


----------



## ksquared726

Well, it was a BFN tonight. It was on an ic so I might test again Saturday. Also had some big news at work so that'll definitely shake things up and make my life different. It's been an emotional evening.

Welcome back, Aidensxmomma! And congratulations on your engagement!! :happydance: Hope that March continues to be lucky for you.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hopefullyopto - I ovulated cd26 so was my normal I suppose haha, but no, not normal length cycle. It took me four cycles. But, that's counting the first three cycles off bcp. I went off the pill in September and 4 cycles took me all the way to February when I got my conceived, so pretty long cycles, but not that many of them! In contrast, my friend that I also mentioned just getting her bfp also only took 4 cycles, but she started ttc in December! So my cycles were long haha! But the long cycles didn't seem to inhibit me from getting that bfp at least!


----------



## crazycatlady5

And congrats aidensmomma! So excited for you!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma! Welcome back and a massive congratulations to you. You must be over the moon :)

Crazycat thanks for also getting back to me. It's nice to hear that it's still possible to conceive when you have longer cycles. 
AF is in full force today, lots of pain being experienced along with being ill :(
I am happy to have started vitex, I have my fingers crossed for a shorter cycle this month which will hopefully give me the opportunity to try and conceive sooner :)
Sorry about your BFN ksquared. Fx your cycle sorts it's life out. We will get there soon I know it :)


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, guys :). Temp dropped a bit more today so I'd say I'm definitely out. Hoping AF gets here today or tomorrow. Actually, tomorrow or Saturday would be better in case I ovulate in 14 days because I have my trip with my friend coming up and I'll want to be back and BD a couple of times before O. Feeling slightly achey around my lower abdomen so maybe it will be coming soon. Today is CD 38.

Yay, day 1 of Vitex HopefullyOpto! Sorry AF is extra rough this time. Hopefully that means your body is doing a thorough cleaning of your uterus so you'll have a blank slate for this fresh cycle.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

I really hope that's the case, man alive I was in so much this morning. It generally only lasts a day and then it's relatively light and painless for the rest. Although I can spot for quite a few days so i really hope it doesn't last 7/8 days like last time...


----------



## ksquared726

I'm right there with you, HopefullyOpto. Pink spotting just started for me so I think AF will be in full force by tomorrow. Nice that we will be right on track with each other this next cycle!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared sorry the witch is showing her ugly face although I am excited to hear that I have someone around the same cd as me and also taking vitex. It would be lovely if we get ovulation and BFP around the same time!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Fingers crossed for you two! I bet this will be your cycle!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

I sure hope so crazycat and then we can both join you and TexMel over on the first trimester boards, o and aidensxmomma as you have been having a lucky month this month already then maybe you can join too :)


----------



## TexMel

My fingers are crossed for you guys, as well!!! I plan on continuing to check in with you!


----------



## aidensxmomma

It would be wonderful if we all got to move over to the first tri boards together! :flower:

Sorry that the witch got you ksquared and HopefullyOpto :hugs:

AFM - Not feeling too confident that ovulation is coming up yet. I've been taking OPKs since getting back from our trip (17th) and they don't really seem to be getting much darker yet. I feel like I'm in for another long cycle. I'm trying to stay positive, though, and hoping that ovulation happens within the next week or so.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma don't stress on ovulation as it will only delay things further, just ride on that happy post engagement wave and you will get there soon. Just think of all the exciting times ahead :) 
We will get there and join the others in the first trimester boards soon.
How long was your last cycle out of interest?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Long cycles didn't stop me from getting my bfp so don't worry about that! 

And I will still continue to pop in here too! Can't wait to start our thread all together over on the first trimester board :)


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, everyone! AF is taking her sweet time showing up. But I got the hot flashes, especially on my lower back, which is definitely AF coming. Spotting has increased but still not full on. 

Aidensxmomma - Darn those OPKs. FX O day is just a few days away. Hoping those positive vibes from your engagement will help this cycle!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

I see on your chart ksquared that she finally showed her face, so you are two days behind me now! I have a good feeling about this cycle and I'm so glad I have you ladies along for the journey with me. AF was relatively light today so I really hope she is only around a few more days. It would be amazing to have a shorter cycle this time round. And even better if it yields a BFP for us all :)


----------



## ksquared726

Yep! Woke up this morning with AF in full swing and very achey. Seems like a good strong flow, so hopefully like you I'll have a nice clean slate for this cycle. I'm glad yours is pretty light now. This part of my cycle I always feel motivated and optimistic :).

Yeah it's nice having my chart here! I have started really liking the Fertility Friend charts now that I put in a bunch of data and see what it can actually do. Turns out my LP might be more normal than I thought and maybe I ovulate a few days later than my burst of EWCM each cycle too. At least based on temps. Hopefully being more in tune will help me time the BD-ing this cycle too.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared I'm really glad FF is working out for you, this is my 3 cycle using them and I have definitely found them useful. So far my DH and I have just been aware of my fertile time and BD'd around it without putting to much pressure on ourselves. This time I may be a little more pushy haha! I don't want to take the fun out of it though so I will just see how my cycle responds to vitex this month and go from there :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Dh and I bded a lot around the time I ovulated the cycle I got my bfp, so that worked for us. We dtd twice the day before ovulation and ovulation day, and then bded the next two days after that just to cover our bases. We went with the more is more theory and it worked!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah I think that's what I am going to attempt this cycle of the DH is up for it :D I just want to stop stressing over TTC and my super long cycles! It bores me having to wait to ovulate... 
How are you crazycat? Have your symptoms got worse?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Just have a few glasses of wine and relax until ovulation time :) opks actually helped me with that because then I wasn't over analyzing everything and wondering if I ovulated.

Doing well. Still no morning sickness or crazy symptoms. Just really tired and off and on nausea throughout the day, usually when hungry or after eating (so, often), but I haven't been actually sick yet. I've been having trouble sleeping too, I think the baby's getting me ready for sleepless nights to come! And my bra has become the most annoying thing in the world, I think I've widened or something because it's killing me. I actually went and got measured and got a new bra. They said I've gone from a c to d but my width hasn't changed. I felt wider but not like my breasts were that much bigger yet, so I got a wider bra anyway and it's more comfortable, but by end of the day I still need to get it off me, and I have never ever ever been someone to take my bra off when getting home. This is totally new to me, and it's just in like the last 3 days this has happened. Sense of smell still sensitive and super hormonal and moody (poor Dh), he put mr poppers penguins on for me last night and I was crying, so ridiculous.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Made a pregnancy journal! I tried to put it in my signature, but it's a long rambley link, do you guys know how to nicely add it so it just looks like a nice neat link?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey crazycat, might have something to do with html, normally that's how these sites are set up. I haven't looked myself but I shall try shortly and let you know. I'm going to read your journal! I'm sure I will feel inspired :) x


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys! AF is winding down for me. DH is being really good about taking vitamins and drinking water and getting active, so I'm feeling optimistic for this cycle. I really want to BD as much as possible during the fertile window like Crazycatlady did :).

Has AF finished for you, HopefullyOpto? How are the OPKs coming along, aidensxmomma?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, yeah AF has finished up. Not sure if the spotting has completely gone as it stuck around for longer last time round but maybe vitex will help that, I guess now it is the dreaded waiting game... Praying and hoping that in the next week or two I come into my fertile window, although it hasn't ever happened that early so not sure I hold out much hope 
You get any side effects from vitex ksquared?


----------



## ksquared726

Mine was really light yesterday but then we BD and it increased again, haha. Funny how that happens.

I didn't have any side effects until my second cycle, and then I had one night of really awful cramps about a week to 10 days before AF and diarrhea that was like I had food poisoning. But after that I haven't had anything.
And perhaps that wasn't because of the Vitex. Hope that helps!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah I steer clear of BD'ing when there is a possibility of spotting as I know it always makes it worse  thankfully no spotting for me today so I'm hoping ovulation will be on the horizon sometime soon. Vitex has seemed to irritate my stomach somewhat and cause some diarreah (sorry tmi) but I can deal with this, what I cannot deal with is the fact that it may be causing my anxiety to rear its ugly head. It might not be that but if it is I will not continue using it as the BCP caused me to have extremely debilitating anxiety and I have been good since not being on it. Can anyone advise if vitex can cause this?


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> Hey guys! AF is winding down for me. DH is being really good about taking vitamins and drinking water and getting active, so I'm feeling optimistic for this cycle. I really want to BD as much as possible during the fertile window like Crazycatlady did :).
> 
> Has AF finished for you, HopefullyOpto? How are the OPKs coming along, aidensxmomma?

All the OPKs I've taken so far have been negative. I don't think I'll ovulate for a while still. :nope: I had a good little cry to my OH about how I hate my cycles and how long they are and how that means it's going to take us longer to get pregnant. The poor guy sat through my whole emotional rant and was so supportive and caring about it. I'm one lucky woman. :cloud9: OH has promised that this cycle we will BD every day once my OPKs start getting darker until two days after ovulation. So I'm feeling a little more positive about our chances this cycle. 

Sorry I've been so bad about keeping up with the thread ladies. Truth be told, I'm struggling a lot with TTC and just wanting to be pregnant so bad and I'm getting very disheartened about the whole thing. I know it hasn't been long - we're on our third cycle/fourth month - so I feel guilty for being so upset, but I can't help it. My long cycles are driving me absolutely crazy. I know it'll happen when it's meant to happen, but I don't like being patient and waiting for that time to come. :haha:

HopefullyOpto - I'm not sure about the Vitex making anxiety worse, but I hope your anxiety isn't getting too bad. I have really bad anxiety and it sucks. :hugs:

ksquared - That's great that your OH has been so on board about taking control of his health too. FX that this is your lucky cycle! :dust:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma, sorry your not dealing with the TTC thing very well. Tbh I get days like that when I think why! Why do I have to have 50+ day cycles! I try to remember that it's still early days and that we will get there.
If you can try and take comfort in the fact that you have children so you know for definite that you can get pregnant and carry a baby to full term.
Try not to compare yourself to those who are lucky enough to get that BFP the first month, there will always be them but equally there will be those that wait what seems like a millennia to them.
Keep doing those OPK's and stay positive! Remember we are all here for support and to lend an ear :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thank you HopefullyOpto. :hugs:

I do try to take comfort knowing that I already have kids and can have babies. I just worry now that maybe my OH has a problem. My kids are from my ex and my OH doesn't have any of his own yet. I think no matter what, I'd find something to worry about anyway, though. :dohh:

But on the brighter side, my OPKs finally started getting darker today. :happydance: Ovulation should be coming up within the next few days, so I'm feeling much better. This will be another long cycle, but not as ridiculously long as my first cycle TTC, so that's a plus.

The plan for this cycle now is to BD every day up until ovulation and then for two days after. :thumbup: Hopefully that will increase our chances a little of catching that egg. 

How's everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi aidensxmomma glad to hear those OPKs are getting darker, sounds like the body gearing up for ovulation. 
We are always going to worry that this or that is wrong, us woman just seem to be born worriers, we do all the worrying that the men fail to do  
I'm sure everything is fine so enjoy BD'ing for what it is. I wish my OH would grant daily BD'ing! :D

Afm - cd10, barely any cm at all yet. Hoping for an early ovulation instead of cd40 like last time but this vitex might not be agreeing with me. I have had an acne flare up all over my back and some on chest and wondering if it's unbalancing my hormones even more which is making me nervous..


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys! I'm sorry I've been MIA too. In these early days of a cycle, there's not really much to talk about. The spotting from AF is finally over as of yesterday, so I haven't been able to track CM or anything yet since I feel it was all leftover from AF. Today is the first day I'll actually track it - on CD 8. I've also had a lot of stress from stuff going on at work, and trying to figure out what to do that could be a big change for us. A big change as in moving to another state, which would mean being away from our families which is terrible timing as we're trying to have a baby. But I'm not going to delay TTC - we want a baby too badly for that. I'm sure our families would be devastated if we moved, but it would be amazing for me professionally. So yeah - stressful and I'm not sure what to do yet :shrug: :wacko:.

Aidensxmomma - I'm so sorry that you've been so down lately. I totally understand how you guys want a baby together too. Perhaps if this cycle isn't successful, he could get tested. Does he take any vitamins or exercise? Sorry if you already told us and I forgot. Congrats on the darker OPKs! Just relax and have fun while you're in your fertile window, and FX you catch that egg!

HopefullyOpto - Hopefully you start getting more CM in a few days! I think my first cycle on Vitex, I had the clearest and most abundant eggwhite CM ever. It looked fake it was so clear! Too bad it didn't turn into a BFP for me, but perhaps you'll get lucky!


----------



## ksquared726

Oh HopefullyOpto - I forgot to reply about the anxiety! I'm so sorry that you're feeling those side effects. Has it gotten any better? Looking at the reviews for Vitex on Amazon, a couple of people had depression or mood issues, but I'm not sure how common that is. It was only 2-3 people I saw among pages and pages of positive reviews. But perhaps if you already are prone to anxiety and since BCP caused the same issue, and that was regulating your hormones too - though in a different way than Vitex. At least for me, the side effects of those cramps and diarrhea only happened over the course of one week on my second cycle using it, and since then I have been totally fine. So if you can, I'd say keep going with it unless it gets totally unbearable and hopefully you'll push through. :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared! Yeah the anxiety thankfully was only for a day, although I think it might be making me a little moody but maybe that will be temporary. I am however having a breakout over my back and chest which is unusual for me at this point in my cycle, I can only attribute it to the vitex. Some people have said its temporary and others just said to wait it out, so I'm definately a little conflicted. I just want it to shorten the folicular phase or my cycle as my lp is bang on 14/15 days which is average so I really hope it doesn't effect that.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I got a super strong positive OPK today :happydance: Plus a lot of EWCM last night. I'm going to be counting tomorrow as ovulation day. :thumbup: Still sticking with the plan of BDing today, tomorrow, and the next day. I'll feel confident after that that we've done all we can this month. 

HopefullyOpto - Sorry to hear the vitex may not be agreeing with you. Hopefully your hormones balance out soon and you don't have any issues. I have a 14/15 day LP as well and part of the reason I'm scared of taking vitex; I don't want to mess up that part of my cycle. 

ksquared - My OH and I were thinking about getting him tested. I'm trying to wait it out, though. I was thinking that maybe if we weren't successful on our sixth cycle, we would get him tested. I'm trying really hard to stay patient and put off testing and intervention until we hit that year mark, but I'm not going to lie - it's really difficult. I would feel a lot better if my OH got tested but I don't even know where to start or which doctor to call to set up an appointment or anything. 

At this point in time, he doesn't take any vitamins. I'm not sure what's beneficial for men? Should I have him start taking a multivitamin or a different kind?

Also, maybe making a pro/con list about the move would help you decide or at least help you feel less stressed about it. I completely understand why you wouldn't want to put off TTC. Good luck with making a decision. :flower:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi aidensxmomma, awesome news on your positive opk! What cd are you out of interest? 
I think it's probably a good idea to wait till at least the 6 month mark before putting yourselves through unnecessary tests. Does your partner smoke or drink lots. Those are the things that could impede pregnancy, also tight underwear and hot baths are no good for sperm count. I'm sure everything is fine!
My spots aren't clearing so vitex must be causing it. I am going to the doctors on Tuesday and demanding blood tests, least then I can get my head round what my levels are and how I can help myself...


----------



## crazycatlady5

That's great aidensmomma! I obviously go on bnb too much, my autocorrect has your username memorized :s haha. 

My gp said after a year the procedure was to test the guy, but maybe if we had needed tested they would've done it earlier. But my gp seemed to know about referrals for that. My Dh was taking folic acid too when we were ttc, and he was limiting drinking and eating pretty healthy and doing a tonneof excercise (more than me that's for sure).

What cd are you all on?

Big news ksquared! When do you need to decide by? What state if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm on cd24, so not too horrible. My next AF is due on my son's birthday (April 12). It would be wonderful to miss it and get a BFP instead. :haha:

HopefullyOpto - My OH does smoke. :nope: But he doesn't drink or take hot baths/showers or anything. So I think he shouldn't have any issues. I think I just worry way too much. 

Sorry to hear that you're not having a good time with the vitex. :hugs: I hope everything goes well at your doctor appointment. 

CrazyCatLady - what you said about my username made me giggle. :haha: 

Maybe when I go to my gyno next (which will be around the 1 year mark of TTC - December) I'll ask about an SA for my OH. Until then, we'll just keep doing what we're doing and keep our fingers crossed. :) I may have to look into folic acid for my OH...it certainly wouldn't hurt him to start taking some vitamins.

I feel a little embarrassed for being so emotional about TTC already. :blush: It's just been hard because it's something I've wanted for so long and it's so hard to wait even longer. But now that I've ovulated, I'm feeling positive again. My moods seem to change with my cycle. :dohh: Thank you so much, ladies, for putting up with my mood swings and being so supportive. We've got a great group here. :flower::hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Aidensxmomma don't feel silly for being emotional, the TTC journey takes its toll on us all and regardless of how short or long the journey is everyone deals with it in a different way, ovulation on cd24 is good, much better than my average cd40ish 
Today I'm cd12, nothing much going on, have a little bit of an increase in cm but that's about it, this bit is definately the worst...


----------



## crazycatlady5

Went for my first prenatal apt today, mostly paper work etc. sending me for blood work and another dating scan. I have to wait all the way to apr 15! It seems an age away. I just want to know my actual due date. That's one annoying thing about long cycles, makes it harder to know your due date :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hi Aidensxmomma don't feel silly for being emotional, the TTC journey takes its toll on us all and regardless of how short or long the journey is everyone deals with it in a different way, ovulation on cd24 is good, much better than my average cd40ish
> Today I'm cd12, nothing much going on, have a little bit of an increase in cm but that's about it, this bit is definately the worst...

I agree that waiting to ovulate is definitely the worst part. It's so boring and takes forever. 



crazycatlady5 said:


> Went for my first prenatal apt today, mostly paper work etc. sending me for blood work and another dating scan. I have to wait all the way to apr 15! It seems an age away. I just want to know my actual due date. That's one annoying thing about long cycles, makes it harder to know your due date :(

I'm sure time will fly by and it'll be your dating scan before you know it :) 

It does suck when you get pregnant with long cycles because you don't know your due date. When I got pregnant with my youngest, I had my first appointment and according to my LMP, I should have been 9 weeks along but I was really only 4/5 weeks when I went for my first ultrasound. Caused a big scare. Everything turned out fine but if it weren't for my long cycles, there wouldn't have been an issue in the first place.


----------



## crazycatlady5

It helps to hear that aidensmomma, when my sister in law heard about my apt she thought it was "weird" that I didn't know my due date yet. That sent me over the edge, I just bawled! I was so upset (hormones!), but really, no one wants to hear that something about their pregnancy is weird! She's quite young and none of her friends are ttc yet or anything so she doesn't know much about that , and I know she doesn't really know what she's talking about. But it was still not what I wanted to hear. Poor Dh spent half the night comforting me...


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aww crazycat, don't let things like that bother you. When people don't understand then they don't realise how much their comments can affect someone. 
Just think in a couple of weeks you get to see baby and know when he/she will make there arrival, all those comments will seem irrelevant then :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

2dpo today (I'm counting the 29th as ovulation day). I'm already getting my hopes up and symptom spotting this cycle. :dohh: Total TMI alert, but I've been having a ton of lotiony cm all day, which is kind of odd for me, I think. I'm pretty sure after ovulation I usually dry up right away and even if I don't, I don't have this much cm. I'm hoping it's a positive sign. 



crazycatlady5 said:


> It helps to hear that aidensmomma, when my sister in law heard about my apt she thought it was "weird" that I didn't know my due date yet. That sent me over the edge, I just bawled! I was so upset (hormones!), but really, no one wants to hear that something about their pregnancy is weird! She's quite young and none of her friends are ttc yet or anything so she doesn't know much about that , and I know she doesn't really know what she's talking about. But it was still not what I wanted to hear. Poor Dh spent half the night comforting me...

:hugs: Like HopefullyOpto said, people just don't think about what they say and the effects it'll have when they don't understand something. It makes perfect sense to me that you wouldn't know exactly when your due date is. Try not to let what she said bother you. :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma, 2DPO! So exciting, no nice to have another in the tww, we are all here for support so symptom spot away :)
If something is out of the ordinary then let's hope it's a good sign!
Afm I am cd13 and I have had an increase in cm which is creamy but slightly stretchy so that's exciting! Fx for ovulation soon


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - Thanks for the advice about the move :flower:. I have a pro con list in my head and DH and I have been discussing it. Basically it would be great for my career but my family wouldn't be close by for the first couple of years at least of our first baby. Congrats about your ovulation and I'm glad you're feeling more positive :). Sometimes post-O I have lots of creamy CM, but hopefully this is a good sign for you! For getting my DH tested, there's a fertility clinic through my normal medical network. They told me about it on the phone when I was making an appointment a few months ago. If his counts or motility aren't good, I think I'd just buy these special male fertility vitamins. Right now he's been taking a regular multivitamin that has folic acid, vitamin b6 and b12 (I read those are the ones that help fertility in guys). We've been TTC for almost 9 months so we're heading toward that year mark pretty quick, and I'd rather just know.

HopefullyOpto - Glad your CM is increasing! This is earlier than usual for you, right? Sorry you have the spots but hopefully once your body adjusts with the Vitex then you'll get past that phase :). Hope your tests go well!

Crazycatlady - Yeah your sister doesn't know what she's talking about and has no idea the struggles some of us have with our cycles. Like us before this journey, we had no idea how complicated this stuff can be. April 15 will be here before you know it! For my possible big change, there hasn't been an official offer but basically was strongly hinted that if I wanted a job following my boss to his new job, I just had to ask for it. It's in Colorado. If we weren't TTC it would be a much easier decision! I still would have to tell him I was interested, and go interview and actually get the job. And maybe I misread the signs and he wouldn't even be able to hire me. But I'd have to decide that I want it before I ask him. Also in waiting to see what happens at my current job and who they replace him with. So perhaps in a few weeks I'll know. 

Afm - CD 11 today and I'm on that fun little trip with my friend. CM was a bit more yesterday and I also jumped DH before I went to the airport because I had sexy dreams, lol. So that usually means O is on the way. :happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - Sounds like ovulation is going to be soon! Yay! This earlier than ovulation has been for you, right?

ksquared - I think I'll start my OH on some multivitamins. Thanks for the advice :) 

That's got to be a tough decision about your job and moving. Hopefully you'll know more in the next couple weeks that will help you make your decision. 

Also, great to hear that O is on the way! 

AFM - Nothing really new to report. Yesterday I kept getting sharp, stabbing pains in my boobs, close to my armpits, but I'm not sure that's any sort of sign. 3dpo today and already super impatient to test. :dohh:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi both,

Ksquared it sounds like you have got some big decisions ahead of you, sometimes in situations such as this you have to be selfish and do what's best for you and your partner. I just changed jobs and it was a huge decision and I will be starting the new job next week. I did think constantly whether it was the right thing to do but I know that when I start that I will feel ok about it. It's not in the same league as you in terms of moving cross state but you will make the right decision, just go with you instinct :)
O and awesome stuff on ovulation, exciting!! This increase in cm is a little early than normal for me :)

Aidensxmomma if I ovulate soon then it will be way way earlier than I have since coming off BCP. 
Hope you manage to stay sane during the tww..  it always effects us in random ways. Fx for a sticky bean :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - So happy that it looks like you're going to ovulate early :happydance:

So far I've managed to stay sane, but that could easily change over the next few days. I'm already fighting off the urge to test. :haha: I'm symptom spotting already too. :dohh: But I'm overall in a good mood, so I'm just going to roll with it.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Well I hope that I ovulate soon, I thought it was going to happen early last month and that wasn't the case so I am being a little reserved and I shall just see what happens.
Try not to drive yourself stir crazy Aidensxmomma with the symptom spotting (hard I know) it won't be long till you can test and fx you see that second line!


----------



## TexMel

Hello ladies! Sorry it has been a few days since I checked in!

Aidensxmomma - I definitely could not stop myself from symptom spotting when i was in the tww! I tried to keep myself occupied to not think about it, but it is impossible to not be like "hmm... My boobs seem different today..." For me, it was cramping 2-7dpo and a lower backache that felt like my nerves were being pinched that ultimately were the signs I guess I was prego.

Hopefullyopto & ksquared, sounds like you are both headed back to the tww very soon! Exciting!

Afm, not much to report. Some days, I totally feel like I'm already growing and that I have all the symptoms. And some days I don't feel any different. Today, I feel like I am just dreaming all this up and there is no tiny human in there, there's no way. So glad I have finally made it to April! My apt is tomorrow - in a little over 24 hours, my dh and I will hopefully be seeing the heartbeat for the first time! Now, I just have to try to be productive today to keep my mind off of it! I guess that means, off to the grocery store I go.

Have a great day! I will update after my apt tomorrow!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi TexMel very exciting day for you tomorrow, I hope all goes well and you get to see your little bean's heartbeat :D
I really do hope I'm in the tww soon, have had a few twinges today, nothing remotely interesting however and because I'm on annual leave it means that I'm dwelling on everything a little bit too much :(
I guess I can only wait and see what the next week brings :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you that you ovulate soon! 

TexMel - I felt the same way during early pregnancy with my girls; some days it didn't even feel real. Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow! Make sure you let us all know how it goes...so excited for you! 

I'm really hoping the early signs I'm having are pregnancy symptoms and not all in my head. Time will tell. :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

I really hope those symptoms are pregnancy related aidensxmomma, the board has been lucky this far let's hope we can add you to the mix
AFM I have had an increase in CM today! Yay :) so I am hoping I am heading in the right direction. Had slight cramping yesterday also so maybe I'm finally entering my fertile window, I will see what this afternoon/tomorrow brings :)


----------



## ksquared726

Glad you're feeling good, Aidensxmomma. Hoping the next week goes by fast for you so you can test! Hoping I'll be joining you in the TWW soon.

TexMel - I'm hoping by now you've just finished your appointment and are in a great mood after seeing your baby's heartbeat!! Let us know how it went!

HopefullyOpto - Yay for the increased CM!! Sounds like your body is hearing up. Are you getting some BD in often?

Afm - Got home yesterday from my short but very fun trip with my BFF. I had eggwhite CM Tuesday and a little yesterday but then there wasn't much later in the today. Today though it's very watery and wet down there, so I think O is coming. Also felt a bit crampy and backache. We BD Monday morning and last night, and I'm going to continue every day until my temps rise. I think in previous months I stopped too soon based on CM and not on the temps. Excited!!


----------



## TexMel

Thanks all! It went great! Dr said everything is perfect! Measuring at 6w+6d, so pretty much right on track! I actually figured based on o, it would be a few days behind that. So, I was pleasantly surprised!

Dh's face was priceless when we saw the heartbeat. It measured about 130 bpm, which dr said is good right now.

I am on cloud9! I have already sent out text messages to my next circle of people I am ready to share my news with.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ksquared726

Oh wow, that's amazing TexMel! It must really feel real now! I'm so so so happy for you!! :) :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

That's so great TexMel! So incredibly happy for you! :flower:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

TexMel that's fantastic! Glad to here everything is well and things are progressing as they should. That must have been a special moment hearing the heartbeat, I hope we get to do that sometime soon.

Ksquared, no we haven't really BD'd that much and although I am starting to cramp slightly my cm hasn't increased any more since the other day and it's still creamy so not sure ovulation is as near as I would have hoped. 
I can just keep hoping I guess...


----------



## crazycatlady5

Congrats texmel! Wow you got to see your baby so early! I still haven't seen mine and won't for another two weeks. You are lucky!

Glad to hear about you girls getting close to O! Enjoy the bding, we tried to bd as much as possible the whole week around ovulation, and kept going a couple days after to be safe.

Dh and I celebrated our one year anniversary today, it's not till next weekend but we have a friends wedding that weekend. He made me a six course dinner tonight! It was amazing! Had Perrier instead of wine to accompany dinner haha.


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you ovulate soon! 

CrazyCat - Your anniversary celebration sounds like it was really nice! Happy early anniversary! :) I'm sure the next two weeks until your ultrasound will fly by :)

AFM - I'm a little worried that OH and I didn't BD enough this cycle. We BD every day for like 5 days up until ovulation, and then then morning of ovulation day, but didn't get to after that. So I'm a little worried that maybe we didn't do it enough to catch the egg. I guess time will tell. :shrug: Keeping my FX and my hopes up, though. :) 

6dpo today - only four more until I'm going to start testing! :happydance:


----------



## TexMel

Crazycatlady- happy early anniversary! Your dinner sounds amazing! We have a few weddings coming up soon, too. I guess it's the season for it. My dr would normally have done 8 weeks but with my work schedule I couldn't coordinate a day that week, so I asked if 7 weeks was ok, and they said yes. I do feel very lucky to have gone in so early!

Aidensxmomma - it truly only takes one time! It sounds like you totally have your bases covered!! The month it happened for me, we only bd'd 5 days before, the day of, and the day after, despite having planned to way more that month. I think you have a very good shot! The sperm will live in there for something like 48- 72 hours, so even if the egg came out after you DTD, you should still be more than covered! Fx!!


----------



## ksquared726

My first ever positive OPK on these internet cheapies!! I think I used to give up on OPKs too early. Last night and yesterday morning had faint lines, but today is definitely positive! Yippee!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazycatlady5

Good luck ksquared! I am now a big believer in opks - after I got my smiley face is when I got my bfp!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Good luck ksquared! Nice to see that ovulation is right on queue for a "normal" length cycle :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thank you for the reassurance TexMel! :hugs:

Lots of luck ksquared! :happydance:


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, guys!! My OPK was even darker this morning, darker than the control line! I'm thinking today's the day. We actually didn't BD last night because we were so tired after being out all day. But we did the 3 nights before that and I'm not letting DH go to work until we BD this morning! FX :).

Happy Easter!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Lots of :dust: ksquared!

Happy Easter everybody! :bunny:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

So excited to see what the next couple of weeks brings for you guys!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all,

How is everyone doing in the TWW, I have decided to live vicariously through you all this cycle as I have no idea when I am going to ovulate, cd19 for me today and a slight increase is cm, although it's creamy it is stretchy (sorry tmi) maybe this is a good sign :)


----------



## ksquared726

Hi HopefullyOpto! I'm not 100% sure I'm in the TWW yet. My OPK this morning was slightly lighter than the control line and my CM is drying up. My temp today was almost the same as yesterday, so no big increase yet. But I think I slept with my mouth open last night so maybe my temp is actually higher. My poor DH - I made him BD yesterday morning even though he so wasn't in the mood. I always feel so guilty about it, but then he says he feels bad when he's not in the mood. But anyway, hoping I ovulated and we were successful!

Glad your CM is slowly increasing. If it's getting stretchy, that's definitely a good sign! Good luck!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Well fx you have actually ovulated and your just waiting for those 3 consecutive days of higher temps. Yeah I must admit that if I am in my fertile window or think I am in my fertile window my poor husband is going to get the same treatment, it's just temporary and its worth it in the end :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

I stopped taking the opks after I got my smiley so I wouldn't second guess whether or not I ovulated. I figured I didn't need the added stress! We bded the next couple days after just to be safe! I had a bit more cm leading up but not a tonne. 

I had way more cm the few days leading up to my bfp though!


----------



## ksquared726

I agree, HopefullyOpto. Luckily my DH is pretty good at quickies, lol. I want to BD tonight too so I'm hoping he'll initiate it this time. This morning he was funny and put on his aftershave lotion that I LOVE the smell of. He said he put it on to give me some "cheap thrills", lol.

That's good to know about the cm, Crazycatlady! I'm not stressed but I'm starting to feel doubtful about getting a BFP. Just seems like it would be a miracle!


----------



## TexMel

Sorry, I am lurking more than participating these days! I am so very excited for you ladies! Hopefully you can all join me in a new thread on the 1st tri boards soon!

Hopefully, I am sure I've asked before, but are you doing OPKs or temping? I swear doing both of those changed the whole game for me! It took all the guessing out of it. 

One thing I learned from ff about the cm that I found to be particularly helpful is that you measure it by the most fertile level of cm you have, even if it isn't present for most of the day. Both days the I considered myself uber fertile, I had the perfect ewcm for only probably an hour or two and we were just lucky that we were snowed in that weekend so I could act on it right then. Other times of the day that weekend ranged from almost no cm to slightly watery. I hope that makes sense what I'm trying to say.

No news here. Still doing pretty well and feeling very lucky about that. Hungry a little more than normal and tired, but that's about it.


----------



## ksquared726

Nice to see you, TexMel! I hope I'll be joining you soon too! Yes, I temp and use OPKs but this was the first cycle that I had an obviously positive OPK for two days in a row. I was never very good about taking OPKs or continuing to use them. I'm hoping the strong positives is a good sign!

That makes sense about the cm. I usually track the same too - if I have EWCM at all that day, that's what I track. I actually had a bunch this morning but my OPK was very negative. According to FF, I ovulated sometime on Saturday or Sunday. I'm guessing overnight on Saturday because my strongest positive OPK was Sunday morning, but I had strong awful cramps on Saturday. Temps have been slightly higher than the dip I had, so that seems to confirm it. Yippee! So I'm 2 or 3 dpo. Today my stomach is all grumbly too - not sure if that means anything.

How's everyone else doing? Aidensxmomma - any more symptoms? When are you testing??


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Glad to hear that the OPK was right ksquared :) so excited to see the results 

TexMel yes I do temp and occasionally use OPK's, I don't rely on them to heavily as they just depress me when they are constantly negative.
Today was my first day at my new job and maybe the stress of that will have delayed my ovulation even further... Who knows
I'm reluctantly persisting with vitex but I don't know how quickly I'm going to see anything with it and therefore don't want to get disheartened if it doesn't work as quickly as I hoped. I do hope the acne clears sometime soon though. I'm 3 weeks into taking it now.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared I am totally getting my hopes up for you! 2-3 dpo my stomach was all grumbly and bloaty and gassy. That only happened the cycle that I got my bfp, and that was also the cycle that I had my positive opk!


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> How's everyone else doing? Aidensxmomma - any more symptoms? When are you testing??

I haven't had many obvious symptoms. I've been tired and a little nauseous. I've been really emotional too. All of this hasn't been very exaggerated or anything, though, so it's hard for me to count it as a real symptom. I'm pretty convinced it's all in my head. :haha:

I actually tested today at 9dpo...I *think* I got a super faint bfp! :happydance: I took an IC when I woke up this morning and I got a really faint line. I took an FRER this afternoon with a 3 hour hold and got the same. I'm thrilled (and freaking out a little :haha: ) but I'm not convinced that it's a real bfp yet. I can't even get a picture of it, the line was so faint. I made a thread about it in the pregnancy tests sections if anyone cares to go have a look. :) I really don't know what to think. I'm not sure I can trust the lines with how faint they were...I'm going to have to wait to test again to see if there's any change.


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - How exciting!! I hope it really is a faint line and this is your BFP! If you got it on both tests, I'm thinking it is!! 

Crazycatlady - Thanks! Usually when I'm gassy I get grumbly down lower in my digestive area, but today it's been higher and just like a lot of air trapped. Not as much like upset digestion. Also I've had some sharp pain in my uterus area. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but these signs are promising to me too! Hoping in the morning my temp increases to definitely confirm O and maybe these symptoms will continue.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks ksquared! :)

10dpo today and I got another super, super faint bfp on a FRER. I'm not quite sure I trust it though; it's so faint and I feel like maybe I just have line eye. :dohh:

I'm going in for a blood test today to confirm whether or not I'm pregnant. My appointment isn't until 4, so I probably won't get the results until tomorrow, but I'm excited. I'm really hoping this is it!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma that's fantastic if it is the beginning of your BFP, I had a look at the feed and I'm unable to see it although I'm not very good at spotting those things.
Am super excited to see what the next few days bring :)

Nothing new with me today, I shall keep my fingers crossed.

Fx your symptoms are signs ksquared. I really hope you get your BFP this time round :)


----------



## ksquared726

Woohoo, Aldensxmomma!! :happydance: Can you post a pic of the FRER?

HopefullyOpto - Thanks, I'm crossing my fingers too. Having some sharp pinches still today in about the same spot. Don't think I've had that before, but then again every cycle has something new for me to obsess over, haha. How's the new job going? Are you feeling less stressed? Maybe you can try some yoga or relaxing techniques. Sounds like your body is gearing up to O but not quite in the fertile window. Hope you get some fertile signs soon!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Here's the tests from yesterday and today. The IC test is from yesterday and the FRER is from today.

I'm not even sure I see the lines on the tests in the pictures but I swear there's something there in real life. I can't wait to talk to my doctor and hopefully find out for sure. Otherwise, I'll have to wait a few more days and test again. This wait to find out for sure whether I'm pregnant or not is worse than the TWW or even the wait to ovulate. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20150407_075111.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5









20150408_074510.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7









20150408_074546.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TexMel

Woohoo aidensxmomma!! I am not sure I see anything in the pics, but I totally could see mine in real life before I could get the pics to prove it! Can't wait to hear your results!

Ksquared - I'm not trying to get your hopes up, but those totally sound like pregnancy symptoms to me!!!

I'm so excited for you guys!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Negative blood test today. :cry: I'm absolutely devastated and all I want to do is curl in a ball and cry. I don't even have my OH around to help comfort me. :cry:


----------



## TexMel

Sending hugs aidensxmomma. I'm so sorry!!
I hope you have someone that can comfort you if your oh isn't around.


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so so sorry Aidensxmomma :(. I'm sending you virtual hugs :hugs:. Is the blood test definite, or is it possible that it's too early? I'm not sure how blood tests work for this.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Is it possible it's still too early aidensmomma?

Ksquared those pinches sound good too! 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! :hi: It's been nearly two months and I'm finally feeling up to being on BnB again. I've missed you all. I hope everything is going well with everyone here.


----------



## ksquared726

Welcome back, BabeAwait!! :hugs: I'm so happy to see you and glad you're feeling up to being back on the boards. We missed you :).


----------



## HopefullyOpto

So sorry aidensxmomma, we are all keeping out fx for you that maybe it's just too early.

BabeAwait welcome back! We missed you hear, might take you a while to catch up on the board :) 
How have you been?


----------



## ksquared726

Now FF is saying I ovulated on Monday. Erg, I'm so confused. I think it was Sunday or Saturday night. Does anyone else ever disagree wth FF's analysis?


----------



## JamieLee793

I have a 30-31 day cycle with ovulating around CD 10-11, although I never took BCP on a regular basis just when I had 2 months of non stop heavy bleeding and that was to make the bleeding stop. OPKs help out a lot, I did them for a few months before I started to noticed O symptoms and then started to noticed my O day landing around the same day. You can get them for fairly cheap on Amazon.


----------



## aidensxmomma

There's a slight possibility that it's too early, I was only 10dpo; however, I'm pretty sure the results are pretty definite. If I got a bfp on a urine test, a blood test should definitely be positive. So odds are the bfp I thought I got was just an evap. I think the FRERs are just indent lines. I took another one today because I like to torture myself and I swore I saw a line again. But it's not darker and I know I'm not pregnant, so the only real conclusion was that it was an indent line. 

Like I said, though, there's a slight possibility that the blood test would be a false negative. If I implanted anytime after 7dpo, it would have been too early to tell, even on a blood test. I'm not holding out much hope, though. :nope:

I'm just ready for this cycle to be over. Having some cramping today, so I'm guessing AF is on her way. We'll just keep trying and hoping for the best.

*BabeAwait* - Welcome back! Glad to see you! :) How have you been? :flower:

*ksquared* - Why did FF change your ovulation date? I don't temp, so I don't use FF and can't be much help, but I would think that if you had all the ovulation signs Saturday/Sunday, then that would be your ovulation date. :shrug:

*Everyone* - Thanks so much for all your support. It really means a lot to me. :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Sorry to hear aidensxmomma, just see what the next few days bring. How long was this cycle? 

Ksquared, it does look like FF is wrong, strange that it says ovulation on a day when your cm was now ew. Just go with you original calculation which probably makes you around 5DPO, realistically you are the only one that's going to know because you are experiencing the symptoms. 

AFM - I think I am finally seeing some ewcm!! Yay! I feel a little "wet" down there (sorry tmi) so I'm hoping this is it. Have your fx for me ladies :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Sorry to hear aidensxmomma, just see what the next few days bring. How long was this cycle?
> 
> Ksquared, it does look like FF is wrong, strange that it says ovulation on a day when your cm was now ew. Just go with you original calculation which probably makes you around 5DPO, realistically you are the only one that's going to know because you are experiencing the symptoms.
> 
> AFM - I think I am finally seeing some ewcm!! Yay! I feel a little "wet" down there (sorry tmi) so I'm hoping this is it. Have your fx for me ladies :)

Yay for ewcm! :happydance: FX for you!

This cycle will be 38 days long, if AF arrives on time. I ovulated on cd23. So not the shortest it's ever been but definitely not the longest either.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma I'm really hoping that i ovulate around cd23 also, let's hope it's a false postive blood test and 23 is our lucky number. I'm starting to cramp so I am hoping that's a good sign. Tbh I'm not sure what to expect as I have never ovulated this early so I don't want to get my hopes up... 

I'm sure we will all agree that the waiting game is awefully hard!


----------



## TexMel

Babeawait - welcome back! I have thought of you often and hoped you were doing ok! Glad to see you back on here ready to join us again!

Ksquared - ff changed my o day by 1 day and I'm not positive I agreed with it fully. But it's all good now I guess. I'm thinking it has to do with the temp shifts but obviously you know all of your symptoms better than a computer. I'd stick with your original o day.


----------



## ksquared726

JamieLee - Welcome if you'd like to join us!

Aidensxmomma - If AF is on her way, I hope she comes soon so you can get started with a new cycle :(. But FX that you were just too early. For me, FF must have changed my chart because I had a second surge of ewcm just a day or two after O. But my temps seem to steadily increase after a dip on Friday. :shrug:

HopefullyOpto - YAY, time to do lots of BD!! Good luck! Thanks for looking at my chart and the advice :flower:. I think I will count O day as Sunday since that's when I had the darkest OPK. That way I won't try to test a day too early just in case. 

Thanks, TexMel!

Afm - My CM turned creamy today, so the progesterone is surging :thumbup:. But I'm not having the little pinches anymore. But, I am still having an upset, gassy stomach. Not all the time but sometimes during the day. Also felt really irritable this evening. Wonder if it has to do with the progesterone. Hoping my temp shoots up in the morning! :)


----------



## BabeAwait

I am happy to be back ladies :) :hugs: I've missed you all

Ksquared I actually have had issues with FF a handful of times changing my o date, totally false early o date, and removing my o date. Because I have a vip membership I would chat with one of their staffin the troubleshooting board and they would always fix it for me. If you don't have vip you can always manually enter it. Even though I knew my chart problems were due to my wacky cycles I couldn't help but get po'd at FF each time lol.

Aidensxmomma I'm sorry you're having a difficult time in the 2ww. Fx it gets easier and you get a good result soon!

Hopefullyopto I have FX for you! I hope it's a beautiful mature egg on it's way!

TexMel Congratulations on your pregnancy! I'm so happy for you :)

Afm I am happy to be feeling somewhat human again. I'm not going to lie it was rough. As far an update on myself I will try to cover the gist of it. My journal has all the details. On Tuesday I have my first appt with my new obgyn. I'm pretty nervous for it. I'm hoping they will treat my PCOS and luteal phase defect asap. My cycle post mc improved I O'd sooner and my lp lengthened so that was good. And I think I am gearing up to O now which would be a week earlier than I ever have but I'm not counting on it. Oh and my gp said it's very likely I will be put on metformin and clomid. And that there's a possibility I will need progesterone. So it's kind of sucky that I might need to depend on drs now :/ of course if that's what it takes I'll do it.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Welcome back babe await !

Ksquared those symptoms are still sounding really good! Fx!


----------



## SilasLove

Hi ladies! 
I read through some of this thread and feel like I can relate to all of you pretty well. 
I have an average cycle length of 33 days, but since ttc starting in November (after having Mirena removed in Sept.) I have had a cycle as long as 37 days! 
In March AF was 5 days late and I o'd on CD22. Had a very faint bfp on 14dpo, but the next day started bleeding heavily & so here I am on CD2.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Silas,

Welcome to the board, I saw you over on the April board, sorry for your mc/chemical. Hopefully this cycle will be your successful one. 

Ksquared, just a quick one, you are taking 2x 400mg of Vitex daily right?

BabeAwait glad to hear your cycle is coming back into gear and that you ovulated earlier this time round.

AFM well my cm has changed today so I guess it was a one off which is a shame, it's now more milky and runny (sorry tmi) maybe my body tried but just couldn't do it :(


----------



## crazycatlady5

What cd are you on hopefullyopto? I forget - are you using opks?


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, BabeAwait. I submitted a message to FF for help because I'd like them to look at my chart before I change it. Hopefully they agree! I did read your journal yesterday. Thank you for sharing your journey so far - I'm sure there are lots of ladies out there who just search the boards and don't ever comment who will be helped greatly by reading what you've gone through. You have lots of courage to lay it all out there - I'm sure it also is therapeutic to share your struggles, like we've all done on these boards :). I'm so excited to hear how your appointment goes early next week! I like that the doctors have a plan, so you have a team to help you achieve a healthy pregnancy! And FX that you do O soon and then they can put you on progesterone to lengthen the LP!

Welcome, SilasLove! I'm sorry to hear about your chemical too. Hoping you get a sticky bean this cycle. Besides being a bit long, are your cycles otherwise normal?

HopefullyOpto - I don't think you failed to O just yet. I usually get a little bit of EWCM, then it often goes back to wet or milky for a day, and then the EWCM comes back. And you said it was stretchy but not clear, right? I think your body is gearing up and just maybe isn't in a steady increase in fertile cm but fluctuating a little.

Afm - Still gassy and every morning have had (tmi) bad diarrhea. Looking back at my old charts, I usually have some gas but not every day and not diarrhea. So I don't know, maybe those are symptoms and we got lucky. Implantation actually would be happening in the next few days if it does happen, so I'm on the lookout for a temp dip or cramps. Or is it even possible to be having symptoms before implantation? Hmm.


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, except for longer cycles they are relatively normal. I have a 14 day luteal phase. But this last cycle was my first cycle getting a +opk. Not sure if I ovulated any other cycle because couldn't get a +opk. :shrug:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

So I'm cd24 today, can't really tell what's going on with my cm as we BD'd and I don't know about you ladies but I find it hard to tell the difference between his and my own haha... 
I do sometimes use OPK's crazycat but as I drink a lot I can't do a long enough hold to get any kind of results so I don't tend to do them often.

Silas 33 day cycles are not long cycles, I have only once ovulated before cd33 after coming off of the BCP.
Did you conceieve the other 2 relatively easily?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hopefullyopto - I got my o on cd26! So don't count yourself out. Do an opk tomorrow am, maybe you'll o the same day I did!

Ksquared - I had all those lovely type symptoms, gassiness etc in my first few days. Then I had nothing until a few days after my bfp I got the pinching feeling off and on, and then nothing for a couple weeks till the symptoms hit. I think those gastrointestinal type symptoms were related, there was nothing else to attribute them to for me. But I didn't have any other symptoms until after implantation.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Craztcat, wouldn't that be amazing if I ovulated the same time as you did in your cycle  maybe that's the lucky day haha. 

Ksquared I really hope those symptoms are pregnancy related, it would be so nice if you got a BFP! 

Crazycat how far along are you now?


----------



## ksquared726

SilasLove - yep we've all had issues with those darn OPKs, lol. This was actually my first cycle getting a definitely positive one (two days in a row!). My longest cycle was 51 days before I started taking Vitex, and most of the ladies on here have had longer, so 37 isn't so bad. Though anything longer than the perfect 28 days can be so annoying. Do you temp? I think that has really helped my peace of mind to be able to see a temp shift after ovulation and not rely on catching the OPK at the right time. I temp orally but I think vaginally is more accurate because it's not affected by sleeping with your mouth open like I do sometimes.

HopefullyOpto - Lol. I think I can tell the difference between his stuff and mine, but I usually wait several hours before trying to look at cm again. And we usually BD at night anyway. My first cycle on Vitex, I seemed to have ovulated 10 days sooner. The 2nd cycle it was another 9 days sooner. So FX it will happen for you like that or better! I'm still taking 2 Vitex but if I get a BFP or AF, I had planned to drop down to just 1 like the bottle suggests. 

Crazycatlady - Maybe this is it then! I had diarrhea again this morning. On Thursday when I was out running and I did my usual mid-run bathroom stop, it was soooo bad. Embarrassing! I found this awesome chart that shows that ladies who get a BFP often see diarrhea just a few days after O! I really, really hope my body isn't just tricking me like it has the previous 6 cycles of TTC. Eek! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ksquared726

This website is interesting when you're symptom spotting. This morning I have the sore legs like I did a good workout yesterday but I didn't. And even my run on Thursday was not good - had no energy. Ok, I have to stop thinking about all of this! Lol. I'm only 6-7 dpo.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared I would be doing the same thing, there is no harm in symptom spotting :D 
They all look like good signs, let's hope that in a weeks time (give or take) that we get a nice BFP from you :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared I looked at that exact same website like three times a day during the tww that I got my bfp!!!! I am convinced this is your cycle!

Hopefullyopto I think I am 10 weeks tomorrow. I have my dating scan on Wednesday so I'll know my exact due date soon!


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared I hope it's a :bfp: ! I use to ss a ton. Don't let it drive you crazy lol it's an easy web to get caught in. Thanks for reading my journal! You're making me blush :) I hope it really does help others. 

Crazycat wow 10 weeks already! Was I really gone that long lol. How are you feeling?

Hopefullyopto are you still wanting to confirm ovulation? It sounds like we are at the same point of our cycle. FF says a good way to tell the difference is his is more opaque than all our business lol maybe tmi but yes it can get confusing. Making babies is dirty work!

Silas I have to agree with hopefullyopto those aren't very long cycles. Although I understand how not fitting into the typical 28 day cycle with ovulating around day 14 can be frustrating. If you are having regular periods you should be ovulating. Annovulatory cycles do happen on occasion but your period is typically a result of ovulation and a progesterone drop from your corpus luteum. Opk can definitely be tricky especially if you have a short window to catch your lh surge.

Afm I might have ovulated today. FX! I'm on cd 24. My other o days have been cd 31, 44, and 29 so it would be a definite improvement. I've had a day and a half of positive opks with a negative this evening. Usually I have very bad pains when I o but I didn't have any today. Not sure if I should take that as a positive or negative thing lol! Also because of my pcos I've had positive opks and then failed to o. So we'll see if there's any chance I did with my bbt over the next few days. FF and I are going to either be best buds or enemies this week.


----------



## BabeAwait

Hopefullyopto I mean waiting to confirm o. Lol of course you want to know if you did or not :p


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi BabeAwait yes I'm still waiting, no sign of it yet.. My cm is (tmi alert) creamy but stretchy slightly and I have had some low pressure (not pain) for a couple of days. Not sure my body is ready yet. Last month I didn't ovulate till cd41 so I guess anything is an improvement on that :)
I really hope your OPKs are right and you did ovulate :D are you taking vitex, if so how much?


----------



## SilasLove

I did conceive my first two easily. I was just 19 with my DS and my daughter was a big oopsie 4 months later (missed one day of my bc and six weeks later I found out I was pregnant :wacko: ) 

But I understand my cycles are not that long compared to some.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies :)

Sorry for being MIA again. I tend to do that when I'm feeling down about this whole TTC business. Feeling much better now, though, even though the :witch: is due today. It helps that I'm with my OH again, too. I spent this whole week away from him, which was not fun at all. 

Today is my son's 7th birthday, so we'll be having a small family celebration for him. I'm so excited to give him his presents! :haha:

ksquared - I really really hope this is *the* cycle for you! Lots and lots of :dust: to you!

BabeAwait - FX you did ovulate!

HopefullyOpto - Hopefully you ovulate within the next couple days. I know how frustrating it is to be waiting.


----------



## BabeAwait

Hopefullyopto I hope your body gets ready soon! Then maybe we will be in the tww together :) I feel like my cm is never reliable because I get so many patches of fertile cm. This was the first month though that I really had a lot of it. I couldn't deny the ewcm it made itself known lol. When I saw my GP (I should also mention his name is Dr.Dick lmao) he asked me to stop taking it because he was unfamiliar with it. So I only took it last cycle for the whole cycle and then stopped on cd2 of this cycle when I saw Dr.Dick.

Silas Wow so close in age! My mom and her sister are like that and my grandma always called them irish twins lol. Good thing she's irish or she might offend somebody. I've always wanted my kids close together in age. Was it difficult being pregnant again so soon?

My temp rose a whole degree this morning! If it keeps rising I'll have my o confirmed tuesday morning before my dr appt. :) FX and toes


----------



## BabeAwait

Aidensxmomma Congratulations on being a momma for 7 years! I hope he has a great birthday :) I'm sorry you've been feeling down. I'm sure I speak for all of us that you can always vent to us! :hugs: Glad to hear your OH is home it nice to get extra cuddles throughout the ttc rollercoaster :)


----------



## SilasLove

BabeAwait - It wasnt extremely difficult, but had a lot of discomfort towards the end of the pregnancy. I would do it over again; I love the age gap. They potty trained together and everything lol.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma, hope your son has had a lovely birthday! And glad you are feeling better now your OH is back, I can barely cope when my DH is away for a night let alone a week!

BabeAwait nice to hear about your temp spike. I cannot believe your Dr is called Dr dick, I must admit that I would have to stop myself from chuckling at that one haha :)
So did he prescribe you with anything as you are not taking the vitex any more or do you have to go back regularly to check how your cycles are fairing?

Afm - nothing going on at all... Creamy cm and that's it, I think my PCOS symptoms are getting worse but I want to continue to give vitex a chance as I know it can take a while... Cd25 for me today


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey all! How is everyone doing? 
Seems rather quiet on the board as of late :)

Cd26 for me and still nothing, tbh I'm not getting that worked up about it. I have a plan of action ahead, I'm paying for a private gp who will hopefully refer me for bloods (which again I have to pay for) and then whatever the results are I shall be going to an endocrinologist (privately) so I can get some answers and help. Will cost a fortune but I think I'm ready for it now. I'm too impatient... :D


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks for the encouragement, you guys :) :hugs:. DH and I decided to test this coming Wednesday at 11dpo. Yesterday I felt like there was definitely something happening down there, and this morning I had the same bathroom stuff, but now I'm starting to doubt myself. I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing. And sometimes I don't feel anything. BUT, in previous months I can usually imagine that my uterus feels empty, like I still had hope but could also imagine it being empty. This time it doesn't feel empty - I can't imagine it empty. Is that weird? And every once in a while I feel those brief pains (mostly toward the sides but not quite O pain) and some very light dull cramping, just barely. The one thing I'm not imagining for sure is the gas/diarrhea. :wacko:

BabeAwait - Hooray for your ovulation and huge temp jump!! 

Crazycatlady - Congrats on 10 weeks! Can't wait to hear how the scan goes!

Aidensxmomma - I totally et staying off the boards when you're feeling down. I do the same. Glad your OH is there for comfort, and you had your son's birthday to keep you distracted!

SilasLove - You are a strong woman to handle two so close in age! Though my friend has twins so it might be a little like that, lol.

HopefullyOpto - I'm sorry that O is still a no show. You're still early based on your other cycles, so FX that fertile cm shows up this week!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared - that feeling definitely sounds promising. And if it feels different then it could be a sign :) I have my fingers and toes crossed for you :D

So AFM if I do ovulate in the next week it will still be earlier than last time which was cd40 so who knows...


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! Temp is still up so I'm happy about that. I'm pretty confident I ovulated. I am super nervous for my appt tomorrow! My biggest fear is they won't help me right away. I'm afraid they are going to want to do a whole round of testing first or tell me I need to try on my own for longer. Any advice? I am bringing my charts and wrote a few of my concerns down for my new obgyn.

Ksquared I hope it's a little bean making you feel that way! How many days do you have until your test date?

Hopefullyopto My gp wouldn't do anything because he felt I needed the specialty of an obgyn. So my appt tomorrow I'm hoping my new doc will give me something to help with my lpd and low progesterone. Since my mc my cycles have been getting a lot better strangely. As horrible as it was I wonder if it helped reset my body in a way. Do you typically ovulate around the same cd every cycle? 

Silas potty training two at the same time oh boy you are one tough mama! That's like ripping off one giant bandaid lol. I like the idea of planning our second child close to the first. But there's no telling what my cycles will be like pp if they are this messed up now. Are your cycles similar to how they were before your kiddos?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

BabeAwait I am going to a private GP as opposed to an NHS GP (as they wont refer me for blood tests) as soon as I have the results I'm getting an appointment with an RE, whilst I await the NHS Referal for a gynae as that can take 6 months!!

Glad your temp stayed up, let's hope you get some answers from your appointment. Have you had any previous tests that the gynae can look at? I was told without blood tests I will not get any proper answers. But that's the UK and the NHS can be really god dam awful sometimes. So I'm sure yours will go fine. Just make sure you go in with a plan and stick to it. Know what you want answered and make sure you don't leave without it. I'm jealous that I can't see mine sooner tbh :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks hopefullyopto! I took your advice and I want to make preventing another mc from low progesterone my top priority. Then will be treating my pcos and lastly in a perfect world getting pregnant faster. The last time I had hormonal bloodwork was over ten years ago when I was diagnosed with pcos so I don't think it would be very helpful for them. I had hoped my gp would do the bloodwork but he wanted to let the obgyn do it to prevent me from possibly having to get it done twice. Six months is a long time! I thought waiting the one month for my appointment was bad lol


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - Good luck tomorrow!! I hope you get all of your questions answered and a good plan in place. :hugs;

HopefullyOpto - Yikes, 6 months?! I'm sorry I can't remember, do you have some appointments lined up?

Afm - Just 2 days until we plan to test. I was thinking Wednesday evening when I got home. But now I'm a little worried because I found a lump almost where my leg joins with my body, a couple of inches below where I think my ovary is on my right side. Feels firm and I'm surprised I hadn't noticed it before, unless it just showed up. So I need to make an appointment to get that checked. I hope all of these twinges and light dull cramping isn't because of that! It doesn't feel close to my ovary or anything, so my guess is it's not interfering with anything. *sigh* Cysts run in my family, unfortunately.


----------



## ksquared726

Ah, it's in my groin - I couldn't think of the word for that area! And actually, it may be a lymph gland and not a cyst, which explains how it appeared so suddenly. Phew - I'm feeling a little better. Maybe a reaction to a little bean! Lol. I really, really, really hope that's it!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ksquared, try not to get yourself worked up about something that might indeed be nothing. Focus on the positive, you are almost at the end of your TWW so let's just see what it yields. We are all hoping you get that BFP!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, HopefullyOpto. I actually started searching online and found a bunch of ladies saying they had a swollen lymph node in the groin in early pregnancy, so I'm taking it as a positive sign :). There wasn't a lot of official information out there like on WebMD, so I don't know how common it is. Before I make an appointment I'm going to wait a few days to see if it gets bigger or smaller. Feels the same this morning.

Temperature jumped up today and diarrhea like clockwork. If this isn't my BFP I'm going to be so frustrated with my body!!


----------



## ksquared726

Another symptom I haven't mentioned because I didn't even think it it as a symptom is this rash on my side. I thought they were spider bites at first - two big bite-type itchy bumps on my side and lower back on the right side. Slowly I've gotten a few more small bumps, so it might be a rash. Google found lots of preggo ladies with the same thing - either before their BFP or in the 1st trimester. Weird, huh? Anyone else heard of this? It's itchy and when I scratch it's painful.

Tomorrow evening can't come quick enough for testing!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Haven't the foggiest ksquared... But that's only because I have only been in 2x Tww as my cycles are so long. So I see your temp is still going up. When are you going to test?


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so hoping that the Vitex really helps shorten your cycles, HopefullyOpto. The worst thing about those long cycles is knowing that your opportunities to conceive are so spread out, and it makes those BFNs so unbearable. It was about this time last year when I was planning to stop taking the pill. If I had conceived the first cycle of TTC then I would have been due around now. Crazy. Lots of luck and baby dust that you O very soon!

I am testing tomorrow evening. Yes I was very pleased to see my temp jump up. It had been going between 98.1 and 98.3 for a few days and today was 98.5. Even still, feels like a miracle if I get a BFP tomorrow since it's eluded me for so long. Come on, lucky cycle #7!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared I would love to ovulate soon... I have had mild cramping for quite a few days now which might be my body trying to do something but somehow I doubt it 

Tomorrow is going to be an exciting day! Looking forward to your results. Fx for you hun big big :hugs:


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared I am so excited for you! All of your symptoms sound so promising! Like, if you don't get a BFP I will be so confused. Your temps look great. I just cannot wait to hear your results!

TMI - I've been super gassy and had diarrhea every morning since I was in the tww! I still can't decide if it's pregnancy or the vitamins I am taking. My dr gave me about 20 more samples when I went a few weeks ago, so I may try another one soon and see if it changes.

Other than that, I'm doing pretty well. Crazy pregnancy dreams have started. Last night I dreamt that I gave birth to a black baby girl who looked like she was already 18 months old. Also had 2 tornado dreams, a dream that I chopped my hair off, and a dream that I woke up ugly one day. I think I'm in for a crazy ride the next 7 months.


----------



## ksquared726

I'm starting to feel less confident. I have had hardly any of the little twinges yesterday and this morning except some near my ovaries when before they were more in the uterus. And my temp was lower today than yesterday - still in the range as the previous few days. And no diarrhea this morning, though I did go running yesterday evening and had it so maybe I don't have more yet (sorry for the tmi). I do still have that rash that could be PUPP and the swollen lymph node, but maybe it's some other rash and the lymph node is reacting to that.

I'm nervous!! Hopefully throughout the day I'll get more confident. :/


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, TexMel! I really hope so but now that testing day is here I worry about seeing that stark BFN again and being crushed! I would be so confused too - my body has never had symptoms like these before. 

Haha - those dreams sound hilarious! Last week I dreamt that I was shaving my DH's chest for him. That was my funniest to date :). But I've had vivid dreams in previous cycles too and this cycle hasn't been every night. The gas/diarrhea is good to know because that's my most convincing symptom plus the rash (I've never had a rash like this and it keeps slowly spreading). Glad things are going well for you and hopefully I'll be joining you soon!

Edited to add: I have also had this weird, rough and dry tongue feeling. Most strongly yesterday. Did you have that too? I've heard of dry mouth as being a symptom.


----------



## TexMel

First of all, symptoms come and go. A day or two without twinges doesnt mean anything! Even after my BFP, I would have 4-5 days with no symptoms at all, making me think I was just going crazy!

Second, I know you are excited about tonight, but just know that 11dpo is still a little early and if it is there, it may still be very very faint. Don't give up hope this early if it is not a glaringly obvious line. It was more like 13 or 14dpo before mine was an actual dark line. I'm not telling you to not test, I'm just trying to prepare you for what could be super faint. I don't want you to be discouraged in any way!

Either way, you have a bunch of people here cheering you on or here for you whatever happens! Fingers crossed!!

Ps. I didn't really have the tongue thing early on. I seem to not be able to drink enough water right now, but I don't think my tongue ever felt different. Sorry girl!


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you SO much for talking me down, TexMel. You've made me feel tons better. Seriously. I haven't been very successful at not getting my hopes up, lol. FX I can get distracted enough at work until I get home and test. Going to use a FRER and hoping I see that faint line!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, I'm really glad TexMel was able to reassure you. We are all looking forward to seeing what happens with your test, don't put to much pressure on yourself :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

OK you guys, I swear I see something VERY VERY faintly. And in previous cycles on FRERs I saw absolutely nothing. DH didn't see it but his contact prescription is outdated (lol). As I was taking pictures, the line went away so my later pictures I didn't see it anymore. What do you guys think? I don't know how to reverse out the image? When should I test again?

Also, my twinges are back this afternoon/evening. Feeling quite a lot of them actually. And I emailed my doctor about my rash and she said to come in right away to get it checked - they'll call me tomorrow from the doctor's office to see if they can do same day. And she'll also prescribe me progesterone like we talked about when I saw her in January.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4089.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## BabeAwait

I can't quite see anything Ksquared but I think your chart looks beautiful for a pregnancy chart! It still could be a bit early. I didn't get a line the camera could really pick up on my frer until 13dpo and I honestly am not the greatest at reading tests on the computer. I have everything crossed for you! I hope you can get a without a doubt definite answer soon! :hugs:


----------



## BabeAwait

How is everyone doing? :)

My appointment went really well! :happydance: I take my first progesterone suppository tonight. Yay! I never thought I would be excited about a suppository lol! The doctor ordered day 21 bloodwork for me on Friday (I will only be 6dpo not 7) to check my levels. Then I will get a call about my results on Monday. :) I did in fact ovulate on Saturday so I am 4dpo today. I am pretty confident that our timing was good and with the progesterone that we could a healthy pregnancy that possibly could be confirmed in about ten days. Eek! :cloud9:


----------



## crazycatlady5

You know what ksquared - I think I see it! Really faint, yes, but often I can't see anything on those squinters so I think in real life it must show up more if I can see it a tiny bit! Oh my gosh I'm so excited! I got mine on 12 dpo, why don't you try day after next and then should be darker? Or tomorrow evening instead of am? I didn't use fmu, I took mine at like 7:30 at night.

Rash is also another symptom, my friend had that as her very first symptom.

Anyway, I had my scan today!! Got to see my little one! Sooo excited! My long cycles bumped my due date back to nov 13. I have my prenatal apt tomorrow so dr will confirm, but my ultrasound tech was very chatty and helpful.


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - Thank you!! Yeah it was hardly there in real life. I had to turn it slightly back and forth and I kept saying to DH that I thought I could see something. So I'm still not sure it was an actual line or something else, but it gave me a mood boost not to see a stark BFN! I'm so glad your appointment went well and that you're also in the TWW :happydance:. That's awesome that you have progesterone so you don't have to worry about making enough on your own. If I go in tomorrow for my rash I might just ask for it so I can start taking it the second I see a definite line. I still have a little bit of creamy cm so I hope I'm producing enough. Good luck and hopefully the next 10 days will fly by!

Crazycatlady - Eeek I'm so excited someone else sees something besides me! Thank you! I tried really hard to look at it from all angles and then look away then back to make sure the line I thought was there was in the same spot, and it was. The other day I read this article about the 5 senses in men vs women, and for eyes it said they discovered that women can see details and finer things better while men can pick up fast movements better (from back in the hunter/gatherer days). I'm going to try tomorrow night or maybe if they do one at the doctor's office if I get in. DH wants to see the BFP if/when it happens so I have to make sure he's there on my next test :). That gives me more hope that your friend also had the rash!

Yay about your scan! Wow, how amazing that must have been :hugs:. I'm so happy that things are going well and before you know it you'll have a baby bump! I'm so looking forward to having a round pregnant belly. :) :) Best of luck for your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all!

Ksquared I can't see anything but I'm lame at seeing squinters especially on my phone :) I really hope that this is your cycle. It certainly seems like a lucky board for BFP!

BabeAwait I'm so glad your appointment went well and they have given you something to help your lp. Maybe that's all you will need and you will be on to that BFP at the end of this tww :D

Crazycat, I'm sooo happy that your scan went well. It must have been so emotionally overwhelming seeing the little bean. Just think at Christmas time this year you will be dressing your new little munchkin in baby's first xmas outfits and having a lovely family Christmas :)

Afm I think I'm hitting a bit of a low point I'm cd29 and nothing is really going on. I'm really not sure vitex is doing anything but give me spots and I'm getting disheartened about it. I wish for once that I can have a cycle under 40 days. I see the private GP on Monday for a referal for bloods and then on to the RE so maybe this is the start of something good... Who knows


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared, when I look at it on my iPad and zoom in and out, something definitely keeps catching my eyes in the right spot!! Try again tonight or tomorrow and it will hopefully be a sure line! I am so excited for you!

Babeawait, I'm so glad they are taking good care of you! Sounds like the beginnings of a very promising tww! Fx!

Crazycatlady, so glad you finally have a due date! I know that waiting was hard for you! That puts you almost exactly 1 week before me!

HopefullyOpto, I got goosebumps when you mentioned the first Christmas this year! I hadn't really even thought about that yet!!! I am very sorry you are down right now. Glad you have your gp appt coming up. Hopefully between the gp and the re, you will get a good plan in place for you. I am still optimistic that this will happen for you soon!!

Afm my husband just left for a bachelor party in Las Vegas for the weekend. I am a little sad and lonely this morning, but I know I'll enjoy the peace and quiet, too. I have to work the whole time except today, so really it won't be too bad.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Texmel that seems about right based on when we got our bfps! So exciting!

Hopefullyopto - hopefully gp has some good advice.

Fx for you ksquared, can't wait to check in tonight and see if you have any news!


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - That's ok :). When I click it open on BnB on my phone it looks like the resolution isn't as good as the original pic, so I can only see it when I look at the original myself.

I'm so sorry you're feeling down :hugs:. Hoping that at your appointment on Monday you get all of your questions answered to your satisfaction and they take good care of you. And that your cm gets on track very very soon. I read on another thread that you were starting some new exercises and cutting back on sugar and gluten. Use that strength training to power through those negative feelings! I think having a project and focusing on yourself does wonders for the mood and if nothing else can give you a little more distraction :).

TexMel - Yay! I'm so excited that you see something too! That's how I'd describe it too - my eye keeps catching in the same spot. Eek! If I am PG my due date would be Dec 26 so Christmas would be a very exciting time for me, lol. How fun that your next Christmas will also be the first family Christmas!!

Afm - I kept waking up last night and when I temped at 4:30am I was only 97.4! But at normal time I was 98.1 but I hadn't been asleep for 4 hours straight and I had woken up sweaty. I'm worried I don't have enough progesterone to sustain a little bean if it's in there. Also I didn't have diarrhea yesterday and then today it was difficult to go. I know they say constipation is a sign but I had diarrhea like clockwork every morning and now it's abruptly changed. Not sure what to think. I hope I get into the doctor today :/.


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared I hope you are able to get to the dr today and get some answers. Wow you could have a xmas baby! :)

Hopefullyopto I am so sorry you are feeling down. It sounds very similar to how I felt before I had my dr appointments. I'm sure after monday you will start feeling much better because you will be working towards improving your cycles with medical professionals. Even after my first appt with my GP I felt a lot less hopeless. Monday is right around the corner so if it helps focus more on what you want to accomplish at you appt. I understand the feeling :hugs: but it will get better and you will get through it. 

Crazycat I'm glad to hear your precious bean is doing good! It must be an amazing feeling to see them on an ultrasound :)

TexMel I'm sorry you H is leaving town. You can always talk to us when you're lonely. How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Thanks all, I know you have all been in my shoes so the reassurance definately helps. Hopefully the GP is the first step in the right direction.


----------



## ksquared726

I have a doctor appointment set for tomorrow afternoon but now it feels like the rash is starting to heal - lol. Ugh, of course. I should still go in, right? Still need my OB/GYN to prescribe progesterone or maybe get a blood test. At least my cm has increased today. Hoping to see that BFP tonight!


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared If you are still wanting them to check the other stuff I would still go in.I have FX for your :bfp: tonight!


----------



## TexMel

Yes! You've gotta go in still! :winkwink:

Fingers, toes, everything crossed!

I'm doing ok. Cleaned my house today and it is so weird how I get tired doing almost nothing. I would work for about 30 minutes, then sit on the couch for 15 or 20 min to catch my breath, then work again. Went to dinner with my parents and they were sweet enough to run some errands with me afterwards that I would otherwise have been too lazy to run. I am more nauseous these days, but still not getting fully sick. Just a general queasy feeling most of the time. And extreme exhaustion. There are definitely some foods that I just can't eat anymore, or see or smell. Next appt is set for 2 weeks from today! Can't wait!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sounds like you're doing more than me texmel, I let my husband doing almost all the domestic stuff. Exhausted all the time.

Ksquared have you tested??


----------



## ksquared726

I wish they'd do the progesterone and blood test but it's a GP so they won't. I guess I'll cancel since my rash is lots better. Lol - this always happens when I panic and try to get a quick appointment. And I haven't tested yet. When I got home I didn't have a good 4 hour hold to test with so DH said I could wake him up early tomorrow morning to use fmu. Gives a little longer so hopefully I'll see a definite line!

Oh man - I went for my run today and toward the end it felt like my legs were going to crumple beneath me! Had to walk the last mile. Another good sign I'd say, lol.

Aw you guys have such classic pregnancy symptoms. Love it!


----------



## BabeAwait

Make sure to show us a pic in the morning ksquared! :)

Awww sorry you are so tired TexMel and Crazycat. Hopefully your OHs are making it easier for you. I hope to be in the same boat as you in a few weeks! 

Hopefullyopto I hope you're having a better day today! 

Afm the progesterone makes me feel a little crampy after I put it in. And I accidentally slept until noon today. Whoops... my bloodwork is tomorrow I can't wait to hear the results on Monday. :)


----------



## ksquared726

Well, it was a BFN on the cheapie :nope:. And I woke up with a huge temp drop and spotting. So this could be implantation day, or AF could be coming. The spotting was bright red and has mostly stopped after that first trip to the bathroom. Maybe I really did ovulate 2 days later than my ovulation symptoms and this is only 11dpo today. Or my body is a big fat jerk for tricking me like this. I guess we'll have to wait and see. So confused.

BabeAwait - I'm sorry the progesterone makes you crampy. My OB/GYN did warn me it could be messy and uncomfortable, lol. Hope the blood work goes well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, sorry about your bfn, let's hope that it was the case that you ovulated later and therefore it's implantation that you are spotting for. Let us know how you get on :)

I get to finish work early today as we are having a power down at work so it's rather nice that it's happening on a Friday so I get to start the weekend earlier :)
Now it's the countdown to GP, I really hope we start to get somewhere on Monday... If I'm going to be honest I really want to start metformin as its not a hormonal drug and I have heard amazing things about it. I shall try not get my hopes up...


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared I hope it's implantation! Some women spot a lot during pregnancy and go on the have healthy babies so keep the faith :) Yes the suppositorys are very messy! Maybe tmi but the first night I used one my H made me laugh and I thought I peed myself. Nope it was a bunch of liquid from the suppository. Pantyliners are a must have with those things.

Hopefullyopto Yay for early weekends! I hope your dr will consider the metformin. We can count down to Monday together, that's when I hear about my bloodwork :)


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, ladies :). I just had creamy cm and a wave of nausea. So maybe. :shrug: I'll test again tomorrow morning unless I get obvious AF. DH is so sweet though and comforted me this morning, and the last few days when we were feeling like I am preggo he's been extra lovey. :)

How nice you get to start your weekend early, HopefullyOpto! I'm jealous - my work day just started and it's been a pretty slow week, and not just because of my testing and TTC confusion. Looking forward to hearing how it goes on Monday!

BabeAwait - LOL, how awkward to think you peed yourself! Well all of this messiness will be so worth it in the end if/when if helps you achieve a BFP that turns into a full 9 months. FX so hard for you during your TWW!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

BabeAwait, I really hope the messy suppositories do their job and help you get your sticky bean. What and exciting tww for you. I shall have everything crossed for your test results on Monday and will let everyone know what the deal is with my appointment, never thought I would be looking forward to a Monday morning haha.

Ksquared, any developments with your cm today, I have heard that a lot of woman who get thir BFP's get spotting on the day their AF is usually due so fx!
Hope the day has sped by for you, nothing worse than a slow Friday :(


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks ladies! 

Those sound like good signs to me ksquared. Spotting the same day as a dip could mean implantation! I really hope this is your cycle. Just imagine if we both get a :bfp: our due dates would be less than a week apart! :)

Hopefullyopto Do you have a game plan for monday? I'm sure not everyone is quite as type a as me lol but thought I'd ask. Having information like dates about my cycles with me was very helpful even though my dr did not look at my charts.


----------



## ksquared726

:hugs: Thank you for your support, you guys. It means so much to me to have you guys cheering me on. The spotting is back but not as bright red, but it's quite a lot and like early AF. So I really don't know what's going on. It's CD 28 only which would be my shortest cycle since BCP. Seems weird that AF would be starting but it might be. I can't wait to just go home and have it be the weekend! I guess I'll just have to wait and see what my temp does tomorrow morning or if AF comes in full force. :(


----------



## ksquared726

Aaaaand the spotting has nearly stopped again :wacko:


----------



## ksquared726

And now it's back. Ugh. Sorry for so many posts.


----------



## BabeAwait

Sorry you're having so much spotting :( I hope it gets better.


----------



## crazycatlady5

My good friend had quite a bit of spotting when she got pregnant. She thought it must have been af, but then started feeling nauseous. 

Try an frer tomorrow. I stopped using cheapies because the bfns were too discouraging and I had to wait longer to use them. I got my bfp on a frer digital. I wouldn't worry about the bfn at all, cheapie wouldn't show until after af is due so it doesn't count. I had lots of cm leading up too. 

Babe await where are you in your cycle?


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, guys, but it's turned into AF :(. Unless I have one of those weird 1-2 day periods I'm guessing I was never pregnant or it didn't stick. I managed to make it into my house before I started crying. This sucks. :cry:


----------



## BabeAwait

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry ksquared. Please take it easy don't be too hard on yourself. We're hear if you need a shoulder. :hugs:



Crazycat since it's passed midnight I am 7dpo.


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared I am so so sorry!!!! Hugs to you!


----------



## crazycatlady5

So sorry ksquared :( *hugs*


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ladies, a full month on vitex (cd31) now and nothing new going on... My cm is almost non existent and creamy.

I just need to rant as I have no one else to share with, I really hope vitex does what it seems to do for everyone else and help with their cycles. I'm not going to lie I am rather disappointed and disheartened that nothing but acne has happened since taking it. I definately feel a bit of a failure. Can't wait till Monday. It certainly seems like i am going to have to throw money at getting this sorted though...


----------



## crazycatlady5

So sorry hopefullyopto :( where do you live again? Hope your healthcare system covers some of it.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies! Missed you all! :flower:

There's not much going on with me - cd6 and AF is almost finally gone. I've been doing pretty good, surprisingly. I'm getting ready to start another cycle of TTC and looking forward to it. I'm thinking of taking a more relaxed approach this cycle, but I'm undecided...I was thinking that maybe we'll just DTD every other day and hope for the best without taking OPKs. We'll see how I feel as ovulation day gets closer, though. It might drive me crazy not to know when I ovulate. 

ksquared - :hugs: I'm sorry that you had the spotting and BFN. Hopefully it's just implantation and you'll get your BFP in a couple days! 

HopefullyOpto - :hugs: I understand how you're feeling. TTC, especially with long cycles, can be incredibly frustrating. I hope your doctor appointment goes well and you're able to get some answers. How long have you been trying for (I'm sure you've said this before, but I forgot)?

BabeAwait - I'm glad your appointment went well! Hopefully this TWW flies by for you and you get your BFP at the end of it! FX!

CrazyCat - I'm so happy your ultrasound went well and you got to see your precious bean! 

Sorry if I missed anyone...just trying to catch up quick. Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you, guys. :hugs: Having a rough weekend but I'm pushing through it. I'll feel better when AF is done and I can look forward to ovulation again. DH is calling Monday to set the appt to get his swimmers checked. He's worried that he's the reason we haven't conceived yet. I would just rather know if it's just more time we need or if we need help. I'm thinking we didn't time BD well for many cycles because they were so long before and I didn't ovulate when I thought I did. So DH is more focused on that this time - this past cycle he wasn't very good about BD even when he wasn't in the mood. Plus this time we'll be on vacation so it'll be easier to BD daily!

HopefullyOpto - I'm so, so sorry you're not having any results with Vitex yet. Of course you can always vent to us! I was so hoping it would have started kicking in by now. That must feel so unfair. :hugs: Hang in there - the acne means at least something's changing, even though it sucks that it's the only change so far.

Aidensxmomma - Glad AF is ending for you. I'm just 4 days behind you now at CD 2. Glad you're feeling excited and I think every other day is a good plan. OPKs can be too stressful to deal with sometimes.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, sorry your having a rough time. The first few days of AF are always a painful reminder, but it's the start of a new cycle and one cycle closer to your BFP!

I hope you DH's results come back positive. It will just mean you can focus on yourself :)

I really hope vitex works soon I have read that if you get acne it could be possible that I already have enough progesterone and am estrogen dominant in which case vitex might make things worse... It's all so very confusing :(

How is everyone doing anyway? Where is everyone in their cycles and pregnancies?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sorry again to the girls going through a rough time.

I'm doing well. 10 weeks and 2 days. I'm showing already I think, unless it's all bloat (which I'm sure most if it is at this stage :s). But I have one harder spot popping out a bit. I can't wear my normal jeans anymore. So that's my latest news! I don't have another scan or prenatal apt before 12 weeks, so I'm slowly starting to tell friends as I see them. I'll wait till I hear the heartbeat again at the next prenatal apt to put the news on Facebook though I think. That's be just before 14 weeks.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Glad to hear the pregnancy is going well crazycat, I live in the UK by the way. We have the NHS over here which is classed as "free" healthcare but is paid using our tax deductions each month so essentially not "free"
But unfortunately they won't help me out, they won't give me blood tests or referals which means I have to pay for private care and appointments which cost a fortune! and no UK health insurance covers fertility care.

Grrr


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared and aidensxmomma I hope AF ends quickly for you two! FX you both have beautiful early ovulation this month :)

Crazycat I'm glad to hear your pregnancy is going well :) Isn't bloating the worst?! I'm terrified I will look five months pregnant six weeks in because I bloat so easily. Are you going to do an early scan to find out the gender? 

Hopefullyopto I had the same experience with Vitex. I was only on it for a month since my gp asked me to stop it. Horrible cystic acne and nothing else. They say it can take several months for it to take affect. I think for women like myself with multiple hormonal problems it may not be enough. I'm sorry your treatment is going to be expensive :( health care systems really suck sometimes. I hope you have a good appointment tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.

I had a possible implantation dip today. I'm getting impatient waiting for my test date! Come on and get here 14dpo!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Babeawait when are you testing? I'm going to find out the gender at my 18 week scan. We don't get another one until then here in Canada.

Our health care is I think pretty good here compared to what I've heard about some other places. But my husband and I both have benefits so if we didn't there are some things that would still be expensive. I guess if I wanted extra scans I may have to pay for them? I'm not really sure. Private health care is so uncommon here because we do get pretty good public health care. I don't know anyone who has had a private scan. If I didn't have benefits my diclectin that I'm taking for morning sickness would have cost $180 though! Most fertility treatments aren't covered here either though. I know my benefits wouldn't cover it. A coworker had to do IVF last year as she had been ttc for years, and her husbands benefits did happen to cover most of it. But wouldn't cover it for her! Which is ridiculous since he could obviously never do IVF himself! So if they cover it then a spouse should be able to use it.


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Did you have your appointment? Curious how things went. Thinking of you!

BabeAwait - How exciting! I hope it was an implantation dip! FX!

Afm - Feeling really down today. Having trouble acting happy at work. I'm trying really hard to think about our vacation and get excited for that, but I find my mind slipping back to last week when I thought I was PG. I really think there was something that didn't stick, and maybe the rash was a warning. Now I wonder if I should have gone to that appt on Friday and I could have convinced them to do am ultrasound. My rash is healing but still itchy, and my rough tongue feeling is almost back to normal. Otherwise I feel normal. Seems like Wednesday was the turning point, when my symptoms started to fade. AF is light now so hoping it'll be over in the next day or two so I'm not reminded every time I use the bathroom. I'll need to change my mood soon so I can get focused on my next fertile window! Thanks again to everyone for being so supportive.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I feel like I may have got your hopes up ksquared, sorry. But like you said, it really sounded like you were. And I've wondered the same thing, as heartbreaking as it would be, maybe you were and it didn't stick? 

I've been chatting with you here on these boards for several cycles now and it just sounded so different than any of your other cycles. And such a shorter cycle too, has your af been normal?


----------



## BabeAwait

Hopefullyopto I hope your appt went well. Not sure what time it is over there since we're on opposite sides of the pond.

Ksquared if I could burn the witch at the stake for you I would. I hope once af is gone you're able to relax a bit easier. I always use af as an excuse to have a several glasses of wine, eat lots of chocolate, and complain about everything guilt free. My poor husband. FX your vacation will be exactly what you need this cycle. 

Crazycat My insurance sucks so I can sympathize with some situations. I can't imagine paying out of pocket for IVF tho I hear it's upwards of $10,000! A lot of people in my area do early u/s privately for gender. I know at my office it's from $75-250 depending on what add ons you get like dvds and things. But it is only about a month earlier than the covered 18 week scan so it just depends on how impatient they are lol.

Afm temp is back up today not quite as high as before the dip but almost there. So far everything this tww is eerily similar to when I had my cp. Hopefully this cycle will have a better end result. So far today I have had this pinching feeling in the same spot of my uterus all day it's pretty uncomfortable. I have lower back pain which isn't typical for me. My bbs don't hurt anymore and this is the first day I haven't taken a nap since starting the progesterone on Wednesday. I feel like I might be getting a little more comfortable with the dosage. 
I called the drs office to get my results today. She said my progesterone levels were 13.7 and that it confirmed my ovulation and that it was right in the middle of average. I forgot to ask the range so I looked it up. It said that anything above 10 was okay and showed ovulation happened and that 15 was preferred for those taking progesterone. So I feel okay about it. I'm happy to be on the progesterone otherwise my fear of mc would be worse than it already is. 
My original test date was on Saturday when I will be 14dpo. Now I'm thinking of testing Wednesday or Thursday but I'm not sure yet. I keep trying to blame all my symptoms on the progesterone so I won't be as devastated by a bfn. 
Oh and I haven't spotted at all this lp. Every other lp I had brown spotting starting on 2-5dpo and it wouldn't stop til af. So I'm very happy about that!


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared - I feel awful. Like crazycatlady, I feel I aided in getting your hopes up and I'm so very sorry! It sounded like all the right things. My heart breaks for you. I feel like we are all in this together and I can't wait to see the day you all get your BFPs.

Babeawait - trying to learn from previous posts and not go all crazy, but those things do sound good. Keeping everything crossed for happy news for you! Glad the Drs seem to be on top of it and are able to reassure you this far. Can't wait for you to test!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks TexMel! I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself. Obviously I still will be devastated if I get a bfn no matter how well I try to prepare myself. It doesn't help that there's a little extra pressure from spending a couple hundred dollars at the drs and pharmacy this week :/


----------



## ksquared726

You guys are so sweet :hugs:. Please don't feel bad for thinking I would get my BFP! I would have gotten my hopes up just as much on my own because my symptoms were so very different. I'm hoping if there was something that didn't stick, that my body will be better prepared for the next time a little bean comes knocking! I read in a couple of places that as much as 60% of first time conception are chemicals or mc, so hopefully I got mine out of the way. Not to scare you guys or anything! Just saying it's pretty common. FX this cycle is lucky #8 :).

Crazycatlady - AF was a little odd at the start with the bright red/pink spotting at first (usually I have brown spotting to start) and pretty heavy flow for about 12 hours, but otherwise it's been normal and seems to be tapering off at the regular time. And yes, this cycle was 5 days shorter than my shortest cycle. I guess I'll never know for sure. Makes me wonder how many ladies have a chemical so early that there was never a BFP. There would be no way to know :shrug:. How exciting for you that you're almost showing! I can't wait to have a baby bump!

BabeAwait - Haha, I like that - burn the witch at the stake :). Oh yes, DH has gotten an earful and held me while I sobbed and told me it wasn't all in my head. That first night especially he was the best. I think this experience has really increased his motivation for TTC, and he'll be much more focused because he's been much more relaxed about it than me. I'm glad the progesterone symptoms are mellowing and that you're having similar symptoms as your first BFP. FX!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all, 

Sorry I have been a bit vacant, I had a day of mixed emotions yesterday. I really hoped that the private gp would kick start the process but she was reluctant and didn't refer me as she said the NHS would refer me otherwise it would cost a small fortune! So the long and short of it was that I didn't get a referal for bloods and she is writing a letter to my gp to tell them to help me out.
I then spoke to the hospital to check whether my other gp had made good on her word and put in a referal to a gynae. They said that no referal had been received... I Then rang the GP secretary who said that for some reason it had gone awol and she recognised my name which meant something was going on... So I have to call back again to check then call the hospital for an appointment!
All this malarkey is not doing well for my emotions.

Anyway enough of the rant, Glad to hear that AF is exiting the building ksquared, sorry you are having a rough time with it, that's why as hard as it is not to do I try not to symptom spot because I don't want the disappointment. Maybe you should instead just write them down on a notepad that way they are out of your system and you don't dwell on it and then if you get your BFP that month you can look back and know that those were BFP symptoms.

Glad to hear your temp went back up BabeAwait and that your levels are right where they are meant to be :) let's hope it's a sticky one for you. Can I just make a suggestion, it might be worth not testing soo soon as you don't want it to lead to dissapointment. Maybe when your are 12DPO you will likely have a more solid result. That's only a suggestion though so you don't have to listen to a word of it :D

:hugs: all round


----------



## BabeAwait

Only 10dpo today. I couldn't help myself I had a strong urge to test. Took this with fmu and the pic is right after the 3 minute mark. I don't see anything at all. I know it's still early though.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150421_104435.jpg
File size: 175.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabeAwait

Hopefullyopto I wish I had taken your advice. Unfortunately I had already pulled the trigger before reading your post. I'm sorry you're still in limbo with drs. How frustrating. Hopefully the will call you with another appointment soon.

Ksquared I know my cp lit a small fire under my H to try harder. When any of us get so close to that bfp or we lose it I think it really shows them how bad they want it.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Babe await - like texmel said, without trying to get too ahead of myself this time, those do sound like good symptoms. I was having spotting a couple days before af the last couple cycles before I got my bfp. But no spotting the month I got my bfp. I tested at 12 dpo.

Just ignore that test, doesn't count so soon. Try again in a couple days.


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - I'm so sorry your appointment was not as productive as we'd all hoped. Ugh - I wish they would stop giving you the run around and just get it together! I'm glad at least there are a few more steps in the works so you're not totally out of luck. FX you get that referral in place and the GP will help you after receiving the letter. Yeah, I usually am better about not symptom spotting because I know my cycles much better now. I'll just have to prevent myself from googling symptoms if I have another crazy cycle like this. Though usually research helps calm me down - it's when I speculate that I start to dwell on things. But like I said, this cycle was SO different.

BabeAwait - Aw, sorry there was nothing on the FRER today :(. Hoping it turns positive by this weekend. At least your LP is going well!

Afm - My OB/GYN emailed me today to check in and see if I ended up getting a positive test. It made me feel good and like she cared because I felt like she stopped responding to my messages last week when I wanted progesterone. She even offered to do some "serial blood pregnancy tests." Maybe she meant if I didn't get a positive test but also no AF. I responded with what happened, asked if it's possible it was a chemical, and asked if we could do an ultrasound and possibly some blood tests after O along with progesterone supplements. Waiting to hear back. AF is almost over - possibly today is the last day. I'm SO TIRED today for some reason. :sleep:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ksquared, so glad it seems like your OB is taking an interest, must make you feel like your not so in the dark. Fingers crossed for a nice timely ovulation this month and a BFP at the end so you can put the last cycle behind you.

Since my appointment on Monday I have been having mixed emotions. I have thankfully found out that they have but my referal into the hospital and I can phone on Friday to make an appointment although the likelyhood is that i won't been seen for some months yet. I think my acne is starting to clear on my back although getting worse on my face so not sure what to think about the vitex. I have decided that I am going to take inositol. The reviews on it are pretty good and Im hoping that the combination of Vitex/inositol and regular exercise/healthy diet will bring my cycles into check.

BabeAwait how are you getting on?

Aidensxmomma where have you disappeared to??


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies :hi:
Still have good temps. I feel so anxious and tortured waiting for my test date. I can't find a good way to cope :wacko:

Ksquared and hopefullyopto glad to hear you're on your way to getting help from doctors

Crazycat when you had tested did you use frers? And did you get any bfn before your bfp? I'm just trying to reassure myself I'm not out lol


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Chart is looking great hun! You are now in the normal range of an LP length so that's positive. :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks hopefullyopto :) it's my best chart yet :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hey ksquared, so glad it seems like your OB is taking an interest, must make you feel like your not so in the dark. Fingers crossed for a nice timely ovulation this month and a BFP at the end so you can put the last cycle behind you.
> 
> Since my appointment on Monday I have been having mixed emotions. I have thankfully found out that they have but my referal into the hospital and I can phone on Friday to make an appointment although the likelyhood is that i won't been seen for some months yet. I think my acne is starting to clear on my back although getting worse on my face so not sure what to think about the vitex. I have decided that I am going to take inositol. The reviews on it are pretty good and Im hoping that the combination of Vitex/inositol and regular exercise/healthy diet will bring my cycles into check.
> 
> BabeAwait how are you getting on?
> 
> Aidensxmomma where have you disappeared to??

I'm back, I'm back. :haha:

Was just taking a little break off the forums. I needed more time to recover from this last cycle than I expected. Plus, there hasn't been a whole lot going on. Gonna try to catch up with everyone today though. :thumbup:

ksquared - :hugs: Sorry to hear that you've been having a hard time after this last cycle. I had a hard time this last cycle too. I could have sworn I got a bfp early on and then I ended up getting AF; it's really heartbreaking to go through that and completely understandable that you'd be upset about it. I'm sending lots of hugs and dust for this next cycle! I'm glad your OB seems to really care though, and hopefully she can run some testing and help you figure out what's going on.

HopefullyOpto - I'm sorry that your appointment wasn't as productive as we all hoped. At least you've got your referral for the hospital in though. I hope you're able to get an appointment soon and don't have to wait months for one. Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is inositol? 

BabeAwait - Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for your BFP! I think 10dpo is still really early to get a bfp, so keep your hopes up! :flower:

crazycat and TexMel - I hope your pregnancies are going well! I can't believe you ladies are getting so far along already! :)

AFM - I don't think ovulation is in the near future for me. Only cd10 though, so I'm not worried about it yet. I had something weird happen though. Right after my period ended, I started getting semi-fertile cm and then what seemed like ewcm. This was on cd7-cd9. Honestly, I could have been getting cm confused with my OH's stuff ( :blush: ) but I can't help but wonder if this is some sort of freak cycle. Especially because yesterday my negative OPK wasn't as light as I would have expected and I've been having cramps today like I normally get after ovulation. I'm pretty sure it wasn't ovulation and just a weird coincidence, but I can't help but wonder. :shrug: 

Also, in non-TTC related news, my OH and I have set a date for our wedding! :happydance: We plan on getting married February 29, 2016. We are an odd couple, so we figured an odd date would be perfect for us and what better odd date than the leap year day. :haha: Unfortunately, it falls on a Monday, but the people we talked to said it would work out fine as long as everyone has enough notice to take off work, so we're sticking with it. I'm so excited to start planning!


----------



## BabeAwait

Glad you're back aidensxmomma! 
I love the idea of leap year :) how unique! I am a newlywed myself (im sure you all can tell by my pic and siggie) I loved wedding planning! I did everything myself and it turned out perfect. If you ever want to know of good places to buy wedding items feel free to ask me. I've become the go to wedding advisor of all my friends and I love doing it.
Maybe you are ovulating, wouldn't that be crazy if it happened this soon?!


----------



## TexMel

Babeawait - I had bfNs on 9 & 10 dpo before a squinter on d11 and a BFP on 12dpo. You are certainly not out yet!!

I used Wondfos for most of those, then Frer on 13dpo to confirm the Wondfo was correct.


----------



## aidensxmomma

BabeAwait said:


> Glad you're back aidensxmomma!
> I love the idea of leap year :) how unique! I am a newlywed myself (im sure you all can tell by my pic and siggie) I loved wedding planning! I did everything myself and it turned out perfect. If you ever want to know of good places to buy wedding items feel free to ask me. I've become the go to wedding advisor of all my friends and I love doing it.
> Maybe you are ovulating, wouldn't that be crazy if it happened this soon?!

Thank you :) 

I will definitely be taking you up on that offer, I'm sure. My OH and I are doing whatever we can ourselves and planning everything ourselves. So I'm sure I'll need help down the line. :thumbup:

That would be absolutely crazy if I ovulated this early. I'm not sure that it's even possible, since it was only a couple days after AF. I really doubt it was ovulation but I can't help but hope a little bit. I just hate the wait to ovulate so much.


----------



## BabeAwait

One more day til I test. I keep reminding myself I just have to get through today. My temp dropped slightly today but is still nearly a degree above my coverline so I hope it's still okay. I've had bad heartburn since dinner last night and feel worn out even tho I haven't done anything. FX toes and everything else

TexMel that is good to know. It makes me feel better to hear a first hand experience vs a statistic.

Aidensxmomma Waiting to O is torture when you have long unpredictable cycles. You constantly have to be on top of your game. I hope you do O soon so you don't have to wait very long.


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - I'm glad the referral is in! Hoping that when you get to make an appointment tomorrow that it won't take months to get you in. But at least there will be an appointment to look forward to instead of being on your own. I'm not sure what inositol is either but perhaps it will be just the thing you need. I wish there was an at home blood test machine, like diabetics have to test blood sugar, that we can use to test hormones and figure out what our bodies need. Seems crazy we have to rely on a big hospital or the mercy of a doctor for a simple blood test - ugh.

Aidensxmomma - Congrats on setting the date! It'll be great to have wedding planning to keep your mind occupied, plus it will be so fun and exciting getting all of the details in place :). That's odd about the cm - I wonder if it could be remnants of AF? When I'm in the spotting phase of AF, I feel like I have creamy cm and sometimes even egg white mixed in with the brown. And you don't temp to confirm O, do you? 

BabeAwait - That would be so awesome if you got your BFP tomorrow! It would be your second in just a few months, which would be amazing. But if it's a BFN and you get AF, you'll at least have known the progesterone supplements did the trick for a perfect LP and that will make it much less stressful the next cycle. 

TexMel - Yes, definitely good to know that a BFN can still lead to a BFP. You're proof!

Afm - I haven't heard back yet from the doctor. I'm hoping she is just a busy lady and didn't have time yet and not that she doesn't want to set an appt for me. Also, for the past 3 mornings I've had the diarrhea again, and very gassy, and a few dizzy spells the last 2 days. But obvs I'm not pregnant. I did take a cheapie two nights ago just because I was curious and its was bfn of course (though it was very diluted evening pee). This just makes me worry that I have cysts or something is off. At least AF is over now. Last night I did a yoga class outside on the beach, which I'll be able to do every Wednesday, and it was SO nice and calming. I'm thinking it will help me de-stress while TTC :).


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ladies, I shall be finding out tomorrow just how long my wait is going to be, I imagine it's not going to be any less than a couple of months though which is upsetting :(

O and inositol it a glucose metabolising supplement. Part of the vitamin B group. As vitex doesn't seem to be working I imagine I have a problem with insulin as opposed to progesterone.
You should have a look and inositol and PCOS on Google, it gives you loads of information on very promising studies. It works a lot like metformin and as you can take both inositol and metformin together it can't hurt to start it whilst I'm waiting for the referal appointment. 
Why is TTC so hard...!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hopefullyopto I hope it helps!

Ksquared Wow beach yoga sounds amazing! Here in Kansas City I couldn't be any further away from a beach lol.

I'm in a weird mood today :( My H is doing a test for a job that could change our lives for the better. I'm a ball of nerves. I really do think I'm pregnant but I know I need to wait to test for my own mental state. I feel a bit depressed today. It could be more mood swings from progesterone maybe but idk... :(


----------



## crazycatlady5

How many dpo are you babeawait? 

I didn't have any bfns first the cycle I got my bfp, but I also waited until 12dpo to test that cycle because I was fed up with bfns, haha. The one and only test I took was a frer digital. 

Enjoy wedding planning aidensmomma! I loved planning mine. Can't believe it's been over a year since mine now, time flies!


----------



## BabeAwait

I'm 12dpo today. I would have waited til Saturday but I'd rather know tomorrow before the weekend starts


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Interesting, I'll look up inositol. I hope things go well when you call tomorrow. But if it is a couple of months, maybe you can call once a week to check for any last minute openings too. Or if they can out you on a call back list to try to get you in sooner. It's insane how long it takes to be seen by doctors sometimes, and it sounds like the UK can be even longer. :hugs:

BabeAwait - I hope things go well with your DH today! I know it's hard, but try not to have it in your mind that tomorrow's test will be positive. The progesterone could be playing tricks on you. But maybe you're right!!

Omg - Only a week until we go on our Mexico trip!! It just hit me. :) Ugh I still haven't heard back from my doctor. I also have this weird numb toe that is spreading, possibly from running or bad shoes. Ugh!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, I definately think the referal line will get sick of me with the amount of times I plan to annoy them with my calls. I know I'm not the only one TTC and there are many other woman out there in the same position so I must be conscious of that but I will do my best to get as soon an appointment as physically possible :) I shall update you all this afternoon on the outcome.

BabeAwait, I hope your DH's test went well. It's always nerve racking when big things like that are going on in your life :) I'm sure everything will be fine.
Well done for staying strong and not testing until now. So this is your longest lp to date now. Clearly that progesterone is doing wonders for you. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks for the congrats everyone :flower:

ksquared - it could have been remnants of AF. It was just really weird. I've never noticed that before. And no, I don't temp, so that can't be of any help. 

That's exciting about your trip to Mexico! I bet you're getting excited :)

BabeAwait - How did your DH's test go? Good luck for your pregnancy test! I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!

HopefullyOpto - I agree with ksquared - maybe you'll be able to get an appointment sooner due to cancellations. It can't hurt to ask them to add you to a list or something when they make your appointment. 

crazycat - I'm sure that I'm going to enjoy wedding planning. Just the little bit I've done so far has been fun. :) Next week I think my OH and I are going to a resort to do a wedding tour. I'm super excited!

AFM - I have some cm already and my OPKs aren't as faint as I would have expected, so I think I might ovulate sooner than I did last cycle. I'll keep testing and hope to see a positive soon.


----------



## BabeAwait

Looks like a BFN to me :( weird thing is my temp went up this morning.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150424_084443.jpg
File size: 120.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - I'm sorry that it was a BFN :(. Big hugs to you - are you doing ok? :hugs: How frustrating to have a bunch of symptoms and then that stark white FRER. Are you supposed to stop taking the progesterone at some point to allow AF to arrive? I would think so since AF is triggered by a drop in progesterone. At least it's the weekend.

HopefullyOpto - Looking forward to hearing how it goes with your appointment set up!

Aidensxmomma - Hoping the cm and slightly darker OPKs are a good sign for ovulation this cycle!! 

Afm - Nothing new to report really. My belly was so grumbly and bloated and gassy last night. This morning has been better though. I'm just on cm watch now. Thinking I'll start OPKs on Monday at CD 11.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all,

BabeAwait sorry about your bfn, don't get dishearted, it's your first cycle on progesterone and it seems to have worked very well for you. Additionally if AF is not here then surely your not out just yet :)

So today has been a rather happy day for me. I rang the central referal unit this morning and got an appointment! I couldn't believe it when they said they can see me in 3 weeks!! So very happy/nervous/excited a step in the right direction for once. And my inositol turned up super early so i am starting that this evening. So i feel like im happier today than i have been of late :)

Ksquared have you started to ovulate around the same time each month yet or is it still a little unpredictable? 

Aidensxmomma, i was so wrapped up in myself (sorry) i forgot to say congrats on setting a wedding date! Lovely having it on a leap year! Im also a newlywed so if you want some tips or advice then let me know and i shall help where i can :D
Whereabouts in your cycle are you now? How long was your last?


----------



## BabeAwait

No AF not even a temp drop. My obgyn said to take it until AF. She didn't say to stop it if AF doesn't start on it's own. I'm depressed today I really am still hoping for that bfp. My husband did pass his test but won't hear back until later tonight or Monday. 

Congrats on the early appt hopefullyopto


----------



## HopefullyOpto

:( BabeAwait please dont feel depressed or down. I know im not in your position so i don't know how you feel but the progesterone is a step in the right direction. You are ovulating sooner and having longer LP's so thats great. Your not out anyway and feel free to rant away, we are all here to listen :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

O and congratulations to your husband for passing the exam, such great news. So if all goes to pln what does it mean for you both?


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - Thanks :) I'm sure that I will have to ask you ladies for plenty of wedding planning advice in the upcoming months. My OH and I are going to go see a possible venue for a tour next week Thursday, which I'm super excited about. 

I'm on cd13 now. My last cycle was 38 days, but I'm expecting this one to be slightly shorter than that. At least I hope. My OPK today was very slightly darker than the one yesterday, but not by much. I'm moving next week though, so I hope the stress of moving doesn't push ovulation back.

Also, I'm so happy that you've got an appointment in three weeks! I'm glad it's not a months-long wait like you were expecting. It must be a huge relief to be taking steps in the right direction.

BabeAwait - So sorry you got a BFN :hugs: Try not to get too down about it (easier said than done, I know). At least the progesterone is doing it's job well. If you're unsure about whether you should stop taking it or not, could you email or call your doctor and ask them? 

And congrats on your husband passing his test! Hoping for good news for you and him regarding the job!

ksquared - What cd did you ovulate on last cycle?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Aidensxmomma, i hope your cycle is even shorter this time round. I cant remember if you mentioned this earlier but are you taking any medications for your cycles?


----------



## BabeAwait

Good news is hubby got the job. Bad news is the witch got me :( The progesterone really tricked me this cycle. Now I know to be much more diplomatic next time.I am better emotionally now I just hope I ovulate as early next time. I may be off bnb for a few days, everything is good I just use af as a mini vacation from the ttc universe. I'm ready for my wine and lots of chocolate! :)

I hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey BabeAwait, sorry to hear the witch got you, she is most definately wanted after that tww. im happy to hear you had a normal length LP, i dont blame you for wanting to take a mini vacation from it all, we all have done it :D
Go an enjoy some wine and chocolate for a few days and we shall see you back here soon :) :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - I'm not taking any medications for my cycle yet. Although I have started a Vitamin D supplement since I know I have a vitamin D deficiency. 

BabeAwait - Sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: I like the idea of a mini-vacation from all things TTC. Enjoy your wine and chololate!

And congrats on your hubby getting the job! :happydance:


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - I'm so happy you got that appointment!! Hope inositol helps you O soon. So nothing yet I take it?

BabeAwait - I'm so sorry that AF showed up :(. Enjoy a little respite from TTC and we'll be here when the witch leaves. I myself enjoyed a large beer tonight since I'm still about a week from O :). And congrats to your hubby!

Aidensxmomma - Good luck with moving this week, and hooray that your OPK is getting slightly darker!

Afm - Last cycle I O'd on either CD 15 or 16. I'm at the end of CD 9, so we should start BD-Ing more frequently now. No fertile CM yet though. Today I bought a new swimsuit and an underwater camera and started pulling together the important things for our trip (like passports). I'm getting really excited now! Not sure if I'll be able to check in during the trip, but I hope so because I'll get my phone set up for international. We leave Friday :happydance:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, nope no ovulation as of yet, maybe soon who knows... I really hope that the inositol works for me.
I hope your body is gearing towards a nice timely ovulation like before. Fx that the extra BD'ing catches the egg :D
Its just a waiting game for me now, these next 2/3 weeks cant move quick enough :)


----------



## Lunabelle

Hi ladies! Happy to find a forum to share the frustration of long cycles. Mine vary between 26-36 days, sometimes even longer. I have polycystic ovaries so i may not ovulate every month. This month i promised myself not to be symptom checking as last week i was sure to be pregnant and so dissapointed afterwards. Well anyway can't help it as I'm feeling extremely tired and smells are really getting to me! At the same time i don't know what this woman in the bus was wearing to smell of roses so strongly, it was revolting. Have never smelled roses so strongly before. &#128567;

Af is due between 4-10th of may. So hard to decide when to test! Trying to wait as long as possible. Anyone else waiting to test around those times?


----------



## Lunabelle

Lunabelle said:


> Hi ladies! Happy to find a forum to share the frustration of long cycles. Mine vary between 26-36 days, sometimes even longer. I have polycystic ovaries so i may not ovulate every month. This month i promised myself not to be symptom checking as last week i was sure to be pregnant and so dissapointed afterwards. Well anyway can't help it as I'm feeling extremely tired and smells are really getting to me! At the same time i don't know what this woman in the bus was wearing to smell of roses so strongly, it was revolting. Have never smelled roses so strongly before. &#128567;
> 
> Af is due between 4-10th of may. So hard to decide when to test! Trying to wait as long as possible. Anyone else waiting to test around those times?

I mean last month, not last week! &#128517;


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Luna, welcome to the board.

Having long cycles does suck but although your vary in length they dont look too long thankfully, do hoi temp or use opk's to confirm ovulation? If so i would wait to test till at least the day before a missed period, that way you know there is a higher chance of seeing a bfp!

Do you take any medications for your pcos or are you supplimenting?

Sorry for all the questions :)


----------



## Lunabelle

Hi Hopefully and thanks for the reply!

Well luckily I don't have the actual syndrome, 'just' polycystic ovaries. Well the doc didn't do blood test, but he said the ovaries are only slightly polycystic and since I don't have any other symptomps.. he is the top of his field so fingers crossed he is correct! We are trying till the end of this year before taking any fertility treatments. I was just diagnosed with it and it was too late to start with the ovulation kit (that and I needed more time to come to terms with possibly not ovulating) I will use it next month every day from day 10 onwards. So nervous to find out if I ovulate or not! I am cutting carbohydrate, sugar and glucose from my diet and hoping it makes a difference. Do you have PCOS? 

Every month I try not to think about it too much but this waiting game is just nerve cracking!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yup i do indeed have pcos, and whilst i am not overweight i still dont seem to ovulate reguarly. I think its because i am sensitve to insulin and therefore have high testosterone. I am so far 40 days into my cycle and no ovulation. Dont let the stress of possible pcos worry you. Your cycles are within "normal" length and it takes most couples a year to get pregnant anyway. It shall happen for you :)

Just a quick one, dont rely to heavy on opk's someone with polycystic ovaries might not get a blatant positive. It doesnt mean you havent ovulated, just sometimes means it could have happened at a different time of the day. Temping seems to be the only way i can confirm :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - You must be getting really excited for your trip! :happydance: Does packing and getting everything ready make you really impatient for it? I know it would make me really impatient. :haha: 

HopefullyOpto - I really hope you ovulate soon and that time feels like it goes by faster until you do. :flower:

Lunabelle - Welcome to our little group! :flower: I'm still waiting to ovulate, so no idea of when I'll be testing yet. My cycles range anywhere from 32-64 days so they're very unpredictable. If I were you, I'd hold off testing as long as possible. I hate the disappointment of getting BFNs. That being said, I always break down and start testing early. :dohh: Also, like HopefullyOpto said, don't rely too heavily on OPKs. They don't always work correctly for women with PCOS.

AFM - I think I'm starting to see a change in cm, so hoping for ovulation soon. I haven't been taking OPKs religiously like I normally do, so I'm unsure if they'd be getting darker or not by now. I'm trying to take a more relaxed approach to TTC this cycle, so I'm trying not to become too focused on the OPKs.

How's everyone else doing? :)


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys - Sorry for being MIA the last couple of days. Most of my free time has been spent on last minute prep for our trip. Today was CD 12 and I think my CM is starting to change into the more fertile kind too. Today was watery, with one little bit of stretchy cloudy stuff. Looks like O might be right on time again this cycle. Maybe we'll O at the same time, Aidensxmomma! Then we can share the TWW together. Haha - yes I'm impatient for the trip but also panicky because I have to get all of my work done and ready for me to leave, and I have to actually pack still!

HopefullyOpto - I'm so sorry that nothing's happening with your cycle yet, ugh. I wish I could spread some of my cycle timing luck on to you guys! I feel guilty for having normal cycle lengths now :dohh:. Sounds like you're hanging in there, though. Your appointment will be here before you know it too and then you'll start getting some answers. :hugs:

Lunabelle - Nice of you to join us! The TWW is the worst. I usually wait to test until at least 10dpo, but if I don't feel any symptoms I can hold out a bit longer. FX that you get that BFP!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi aidensxmomma, glad to hear your cm is changing and hopefully it wont be long until you ovulate.

Ksquared, i hope you have the best time on holiday! Im sure it will be amazing. As with aidensxmomma i hope you ovulate soon also. Certainly looks like its going to be that way. 

Its cd42 for me today, a day past when i ovulated last cycle and i cant say that im feeling anything yet. Meh!


----------



## ksquared726

Ugh, I'm so sorry HopefullyOpto! 

Got some ewcm last night and temp took a little dip this morning, but I don't think it's O day yet. I usually feel really crampy on O day. Also my OPKs haven't been very dark yet. We BD last night and if we don't tonight, then definitely tomorrow we will when we get to our resort. I was able to get my phone set up for Mexico so I should be able to check in with you ladies :). Last day of work until May 11 - yippee!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, im so jealous right now, what i wouldnt give to have a lovely beach vacation to look forward to, maybe the relaxation will do you a world of good and you will get that bfp at the end of this. A vacation baby would be amazing :) 

I have a question for you all, im contemplating giving up vitex, its been almost 45 days and not a whif of ovulation, im just worried that i was already progesterone dominant and therefore its not going to have the effect on me that it would with ladies who have it the other way round. I really need help on the subject as i am very conflicted at the moment... 
I started inositol 6 days ago and im curious how/if ot will help but not sure i will know as vitex may be masking its effect... Please help...


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared - I'm super jealous of your vacation, too! Sounds like a dream to me! I hope you have so much fun and relax and make that baby!!

HopefullyOpto - I am so sorry, I wish I had some answers for you, but I don't know anything about either. If there's a chance it could be throwing you off in the wrong direction, I'd probably stop the vitex. I know it is great for some but bad for others. Sorry I don't know more!

Afm, Went to my dr today, thought it was just a general checkup and blood draw, but they decided to do a scan and I'm so glad she did!

Got to see baby swimming around, arms and legs all squirming about. The baby even flipped over while we were watching it! Heartbeat was 166. The dr used the word "perfect" to describe everything, so I'm over the moon.

Unfortunately the machine broke while we were in progress, so I didn't get a print out, but I go back May 11 for the NT scan, so I'll get pictures then.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey TexMel thanks for the comment, i know its really hard to know as to whether its making things worse. I just find it really hard that even when my bmi is exactly where its meant to be im still having such erratic cycles. I just feel there must be something else going on which worries me no end.

Anyway I'm so glad you got to see your little growing bean! So very exciting, it must be such a relief now you are nearly out of your first trimester. I hear that the first few months are rather stressful. I cannot believe how fast its gone!! Only a little over a week and you can get a print out of the little one to treasure. :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm 12 weeks today! Woo I can tell everyone! I thought it would never get here! It def did not feel like it went quickly for me - that's for sure!

I don't know anything about vitex either , other than it's done wonders for ksquared. Having chatted with her before she started on it to now, seems like night and day. 

On that note, enjoy your vacation ksquared, you'll have an amazing time!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well :)

AF is finally gone. It was the lightest period I've ever had. Which is the opposite of what I expected since the progesterone is supposed to help build your lining. I even took another test a few days in because I hardly could classify it as AF. Anywho the spotting finally stopped. I'm trying to put my focus more on losing the weight I've gained since going off the pill instead of obsessing over ttc. I feel like the more I think about it the more devastated I end up at a bfn.

Crazycat snd TexMel glad to hear your pregnancies are going well!

Ksquared I hope you enjoy your vacation!

Hopefullyopto I'm sorry you're having a rough time with your cycles. Hopefully your appointment coming up will help.

Aidensxmomma FX for O soon!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat im so glad to hear uou have hit the 12 week mark and everything is going well :) 

BabeAwait nice to hear that af is gone, maybe your body is just adjusting to the progesterone so i wouldnt worry about the light period at first instance. I feel like i need to do what you are doing and concentrate of healthy eating/living and maybe just maybe it will happen. 

Just under 2 weeks till my appointment. Very excited but trying to not get my hopes up as i dont know what will come of it. Cd45 for me today :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies :flower:

Sorry I've been missing. My OH and I just moved on Tuesday, so we've been getting moved and settled and I haven't had any time to log on. 

I'm still waiting to ovulate, I think. I've been bad about taking OPKs this cycle, so I could have missed ovulation, but I doubt it. My cm seems to be becoming more fertile, but my OPKs aren't getting any darker, so I'm very confused. I'm on cd21, so I hope I ovulate soon. 

ksquared - Hope you're enjoying your vacation! 

HopefullyOpto - :hugs: I'm sorry you still haven't ovulated yet. That's got to be super frustrating. I'm not sure about the vitex. How long have you been taking it for now? I would think that if it's been a couple months and it's not having any affect, then maybe quit taking it. I'm really hoping they can start you on the right path at your appointment and help you figure out what is going on and why it's taking you so long to ovulate.

TexMel - I'm so happy your appointment went well and you got to see your little bean! :cloud9: That must have been so great to be able to watch it moving around and doing flips. :)

crazycat - Yay for being 12 weeks! I bet everyone is going to be so excited for you when you tell them! :)

BabeAwait - Glad to hear that AF is over for you, although that's strange that it wasn't a heavy period like you were expecting. I'm not sure whether it's something to be concerned about or not. Maybe it's just your body adjusting to being on the progesterone. 

I think it's good that you've got something to help take your focus off of TTC. That's what I'm trying to do, too, with wedding planning. Hopefully it works out well for you and you're less stressed. :thumbup:


----------



## ksquared726

Hola from Mexico!! So sorry I haven't checked in. I don't have roaming turned on so the only time I have internet is at our hotel. And we've been going out on day trips. Went scuba diving today! I'm CD 18 today and no O yet. I have had ewcm every day, with quite a bit yesterday and today. I'm not doing OPKs - just temping but with travel and not my normal sleep pattern, I had a couple of wonky days. But we are BD every day (since Friday) so I'm doing the stress free approach this time :). Though we haven't exactly been relaxing. Out all day on tropical adventures!

Man, still no O for anyone yet. HopefullyOpto - maybe you should stop Vitex since this cycle has been longer so far being on it. I'm so sorry it didn't work for you :(.

Crazycatlady - Yay, congrats on 12 weeks! You made it through the tenuous 1st trimester!!

BabeAwait - Glad AF is over. My first Vitex AF was light too (though not as light as yours sounds), so I wonder if it's just a result of the change from progesterone. Anyway, now you can look forward to your next chance to conceive. Woo!

My apologies if I don't check back in soon. We're back home on Friday but I should be able to log in again. Tomorrow is the last big excursion we have booked - been spending too much, eep. Beunas noches!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aww glad you are having a great trip ksquared! Sounds amazing! Enjoy!

Babeawait - the cycle before I got my bfp my af was only 2 days. It was so short/light that the dr sent me for that early scan to make sure I didn't actually get pregnant the cycle before. Just thought I'd point that out as positive wishes for this next cycle for you!

My mom bought me a TONNE of mat clothes this past weekend! More than I need yet at this point but they are so soft and comfortable! Things were starting to get snug and clingy, my hips have widened (which I so did not need as I have big hips to begin with!) so it feels so nice to be comfortable! And mat clothes are expensive so if it weren't for my mom I never would've been able to get all this nice stuff yet!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, so glad you are having a nice trip away! I imagine wonky charts are a given when on holiday because of time differences and it being something different from the norm. I hope you have a holiday ovulation and manage to catch the egg. It would seem that a bfp should be right round the corner.
I have decided to give up vitex, today is day 2 without it. Maybe i didn't give it enough time but apart from the spots it didn't seem to do anything (that i know of anyway) i will continue with the inositol and eagerly await my appointment in 10 days!

Crazycat, thats lovely you mum has bought you some maternity clothes, i can imagine there super expensive, and to think you only wear them for such a small period of time. I imagine shes going to go baby mad and buy lots of stuff for the little one when the time comes. I forgot if you already mentioned this but are you finding out the sex?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yep! At the next scan we should find out, June 17! I can't wait!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all, our board has definitely gone super quiet recently, thought i would check in and see how everyone is doing, nothing new for me. I stopped vitex 3/4 days ago and my skin is already clearing! Yay. I really dont think it was the right supplement for me. Im cd50 now and nought is going on apart from pressure and alight cramping every now and again.

So TexMel and crazycat are now over the 1st trimester! Yay! 

BabeAwait and Aidensxmomma are you still awaiting ovulation?

Ksquared i hope you are having an amazing time in mexico. Your chart is indicating possible ovulation. I hope thats the case and you caught the little eggy :)

Luna, how are you also?


----------



## ksquared726

Hi HopefullyOpto! It has been a little quiet online lately. I'm glad your skin is already clearing after going off Vitex. You gave it a good shot before stopping, so I agree that it seems like Vitex wasn't what you needed. I'm sorry it didn't work out. But it should have some good time to leave your system so any tests at your appointment will be based on just the inositol in your body. It's coming up quickly! I'm happy you'll have a doctor to help figure out what you need to get your body on track!

Afm - Yep, it looks like FF is saying I ovulated on Monday. However, I woke up late yesterday which could have affected my temp. I haven't been able to track symptoms like cramps and O pain and gas really, because we've been doing so many activities that I don't notice them. And Monday was scuba diving day, so how crazy if my egg was released and fertilized while 50 feet underwater! Lol. But that would be super cool if I get my BFP and can have that as my conception story :).

Hope everyone else is doing well. Today is our last full vacation day and we fly back tomorrow. Going to make the most of it and go sailing and swimming. Sad it's almost over but it will also be nice to have the comforts of home again.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared i guess you will have to just see what the next few days say with regards to your temps. Fx you get that holiday bfp. Its crazy to think that you guys have pretty much ovulated twice before i have even once, wow my body is mean! 
Tbh i just want this cycle out the way now. I have lost complete interest in it. I am gradually becoming obsessed with my cm changes but nothing new is actually happening so i think i might just be making it up in my head :( who knows... All i am grateful for is my skin clearing, makes me feel much more confident :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - Yep, still waiting to ovulate. I keep thinking that I'm starting to get semi-fertile cm, but my OPKs are refusing to get darker. I think this is going to be another super long cycle. I'm on cd25 right now, so this will be a late ovulation either way. 

I'm glad your skin in clearing up after stopping the vitex. It sucks that it didn't work for you, but at least you gave it a good try. 

I'm sorry that you're *still* waiting to ovulate. That's got to be so frustrating. :hugs: Your doctor appointment is coming up soon, though right? 

ksquared - Yay for ovulation on your holiday :happydance: That would make for such a great conception story :)

AFM - I'm over this cycle already...it hasn't even been that long of one yet, but my OPKs aren't getting darker at all and every time I think that ovulation is coming soon, I'm let down. Plus, my OH wants us to take a more NTNP approach to TTC now that our wedding is around 10 months away. I'm not so sure I want to step back, but I also don't want to be heavily pregnant for my wedding. It's a tough call and every time I think I make a decision, I change my mind. *sigh*

On the positive side, my OH and I found our wedding venue for both the ceremony and the reception and we found a photographer. So things are moving forward with wedding planning. :thumbup:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yay for wedding venue and photographer Aidensxmomma! Things are definitely moving in the right direction. Sorry that you are yet to ovulate, trust me i feel your pain, i would love for this cycle to be over already.

Its a tough call on the NTNP front, i think it needs to be a joint decision as you don't want to feel like your going against his feelings towards it, equally you don't want to make yourself worse by making the wrong decision. There is a fine line and unfortunately its also a balancing act. Sorry if thats not much help but feel free to get your concerns off your chest as were here to listen.

So my appointment is next Friday, i cant believe how excited about it i am, i hope i don't come away disappointed.


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so sorry your bodies are being so mean! I'm not 100% sure I ovulated, but FF seems to think so and my cm has changed to more creamy. But we haven't BD yesterday or today, so I hope I'm post O or we're not doing a good job. But we are back in the U.S. now, on our layover before we make it back home. I have a wicked sunburn too. Tomorrow we're taking an easy day and going to see a movie, then DH will probably have to go back to work on Sunday. Time will tell if we made a vacation baby! Oh man, there were several families and pregnant ladies at our resort though and I had a few moments of feeling sorry for myself. DH thinks we should have gone to an adults only place because I felt like cute little kids or babies were everywhere! Ugh.

Aidensxmomma - Congrats on finding the venue! I feel like that's the biggest hurdle and then everything else starts falling into place. I know what you mean about being conflicted about NTNP. I thought about it so we wouldn't have a Christmas baby, but then I figured it would be a nice problem to have and wouldn't want to delay TTC since it's been so long already. But your wedding is certainly a bigger commitment than Christmas! And unless you can change your date 9 months in advance, it might be worth it to NTNP over those few crucial months. 

HopefullyOpto - So happy your appointment is just a week away! Wow, time really flew by. Are they going to do actual tests at that appointment? Or just a fertility consultation at first?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ksquared, I'm hoping they actually do some tests, i have had to wait long enough as it is to get a referral, i might refuse to leave unless they give me tests or meds haha!i suppose my only worry is that because I'm not overweight they might be less likely to prescribe something.

Getting sunburnt is not fun! But I'm really glad you had a nice time , its a shame we cant have holidays like that every couple of months :)
I guess its now just a waiting game for you, i hope you get your vacation bfp


----------



## ksquared726

Haha - I like the plan of refusing to leave until you get some tests! A lot of times you have to push for what you want with the doctors or they'll just brush you off. FX all goes well!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah i really hope so, i just cant understand why my body is not ovulating! Its not like i am treating it that bad??

How is everyone else doing? 

Aidensxmomma, any nearer to ovulation at all?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hopefullyopto - let us know how your apt goes! Hope you get some results!

Ksquared - sounds like you had an amazing time! How many dpo do you think you are now?

I'll be 14 weeks Friday, so I think technically that's the start of the second trimester, although after that 12 week hurdle it has felt like second trimester. Now that I can tell people and relax a bit more. I told my students at the end of last week, they were so excited, they cheered and clapped! Have my next mat apt thurs, hope they listen for the heartbeat again. Love listening to it! I might join a couple prenatal fitness classes. This warmer weather has me thinking about bathing suit season....


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! Happy mother's day to everyone :)

Although I haven't posted I have been stopping in every few days to see how everyone is doing. I still haven't ovulated as expected. I am due to around my 23rd birthday on the 23rd of this month. Focusing in losing weight instead of obsessing over ttc has been helpful. Although I have been eating badly this weekend lol.

Aidensxmomma glad to hear you found your venue that was the hardest part for me! As far as maybe postponing ttc or ntnp I feel you should have a bigger say since you will be the one to carry the baby. Our wedding days are sacred to us women so the bride should be able to enjoy it whichever way she wishes.

Hopefullyopto I am sorry you're still not ovulating :( I get how frustrating it is. Please don't blame yourself. If we could influence our bodies so easily I'm sure you would have the perfect 28 day cycle like clockwork. If you want any help preparing for your appointment let me know as I had just went through a very similar situation about a month ago.

Ksquared I'm glad your vaca went good. FX you made a vacation baby! So lucky to ovulate again so soon, that vitex is like a miracle worker for you :)

Crazycat Glad to hear you're moving on to the second trimester :) I bet that is an amazing feeling. It must be nice to have everyone know and to be moving on from the not so fun first trimester symptoms.

TextMel I hope all is peachy for you too! :)

Hope I got everyone! Did any of you other ladies ttc have a difficult time with mother's day? I would have been far along enough to know our babies sex now, also since we got pg on the first cycle I thought we would have gotten pg again by now... :(


----------



## ksquared726

How exciting, Craztcatlady. I can't believe how fast time has flown by. Feels like a couple of weeks ago you got your BFP and now you're already in the 2nd trimester. Crazy!

HopefullyOpto - I know, it sounds like you take such good care of your body. Which makes me think that it's something that a doctor needs to help with, so that's so great you're getting in this week. I'm hoping it's an easy fix!

Afm - Today I'm 6dpo, according to FF, and I've had a really grumbly belly. Almost feels like ovulation time like last month, except I took an OPK just to be sure and it was definitely negative. It's CD 24, so O was on CD 18 which is slightly later than last cycle (makes sense with the travel). Temp took a dive today too. I still feel out of whack from coming back to my own time zone after being two hours ahead for a week, so this morning I took my temp at 5:40am. Hoping tomorrow it shoots back up and makes me more confident that I did actually ovulate. I worry that all of these temps have been wonky and unreliable. But maybe it's an implantation did and this gassy grumbly belly is from that. Although I'm not feeling confident with being so out of my normal routine. Time will tell!


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - Yes today and all of the Mother's Day commercials on TV have been really hard :(. DH changes the channel or puts the TV on mute for me when those commercials come on. Last year at this time I was thinking that this would be the first Mother's Day I'd get to celebrate because we were about to start trying and I thought for sure I'd be pregnant by now. And seeing people on Facebook say things like how lucky they are and how wonderful it is being a mom, it just hurts. And almost every time I see my father-in-law he asks if I want a drink or tries to see if I've had a drink lately, because I know he's just trying to find out if I'm pregnant. So he said it again today and that always hurts to be reminded all the time. I know no one does it on purpose, but we still haven't told anyone besides my one friend so they don't realize that seemingly innocent comments can be so hard to hear. 

Glad AF is over and you're looking forward to another fertile window. Lots of baby dust to you!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, sorry mothers day wasn't the type of day you hoped it to be. Its always a tough one and i must admit i pretty much ignored the day when we had it here in the UK. It definitely makes it harder when someone makes an innocent comment without realising how much it could effect how you feel. 
Keep smiling we will get there soon :)

So Monday work day is over which means one step closer to my appointment. Im worried that I'm getting my hopes up a little too much and therefore it may be all the more a let down if i don't get what i want.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Babeawait, i hope you ovulate soon hun, i hate the waiting, its painful! Im cd54 today and heading for my longest cycle since coming off of the BCP. Something must be messed as my BMI is 21 so right in the middle of normal and yet I'm still having these issues. Its so very unfair... :(


----------



## ksquared726

WTFFFFFF!!! I'm trying to keep it together right now. My BFF who is the only one who knows we're TTC just told me she's expecting. It happened her first month TTC - they had been waiting until spring to start trying, and we'd talked at length about our struggles with coming off BCP. I knew it would happen, that even though we'd been trying for 10 months she would get pregnant before me. I'm happy for her but also close to tears right now. :(.

HopefullyOpto - Thank you :). Glad you're one day closer! Just don't leave without having a next step - like another appointment for tests, or something to try. I'm sure they'll at least get a plan started for you. I don't think they'd do this appointment without planning to start doing tests or trying different things. I have hope for you!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared I'm so sorry about your BFF, i know you are happy for her but its equally gut wrenching to hear. When i found out about my brother and his teenage gf accidentally getting pregnant i was beside myself, crying and angry (the works basically) its perfectly normal to have those sort of feelings so don't bottle it up, thats what we are all here for. My closest friend is trying and she doesn't know that i am but im nervous for that day that i hear she is expecting. Of course i would be happy for her but that doesn't mean it wont be upsetting.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh gosh ksquared ;( so sorry!!! That is one of the hardest parts of ttc.

I know how you feel. My best friend got pregnant a couple months before me and it was so hard to hear. But just think - you could be pregnant right now and just not know yet! And then you'll go through it together! Fx this is your cycle!


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared, my fingers and toes are crossed that you made a vacation baby! Time will tell! I'm sorry about your BFF, only those of us in the ttc gang know the sting that causes. I actually announced on fb today and one of the first commenters was a good friend of mine who miscarried just 2 months ago and I just felt awful knowing it probably brought her some pain. I should probably text her, but I'm not sure what to say.

Hopefullyopto and aidensxmomma - I'm sorry your bodies are being so mean! I'm anxiously waiting to hear how your appt goes, Hopefullyopto!

Babeawait, I feel like I've totally avoided Mother's Day for the most part the last few years while I was waiting to ttc. I knew we weren't ready, but I wanted to be a mom so bad, and all those posts and commercials were like a stab to my heart. I am so sorry that you had to go through that again this year and I pray it is the last year for you!

That being said, I am going to share my pics from my NT scan (or what I out on fb) from this morning and I really hope it does not inflict any pain on you ladies. I feel like we are all in this together and I can't wait to jump for joy when you all have pics to share yourselves.
Got to see the brain, the heart valves pumping, the hand over the face, the legs kicking, and the sweet little feet. I'm so in love.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi TexMel, its soo lovely to see your scan pictures. I cant talk for everyone else but it hasn't upset me in the slightest, i look at it as a goal and i really couldn't be more happy for you. 
Do you have any new 2nd trimester symptoms or have you been lucky so far :)


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you so much, you guys. It's true. You are the only ones I can talk to who understand that mixed feeling of hurt while also being happy for someone else. I let myself shed some tears when I got home to DH. Right after I heard the news yesterday my sister texted asking if I could watch her 3 kids tonight. So that didn't help my emotions one bit! But at least I've had a night of sleep to help shake it off and put the feelings behind me.

Also, according to my temps it looks like I haven't ovulated yet after all. I suspected as much when my temps didn't go to 98 or higher. Looks like vacation stress strikes again, which is a bummer because we were so on top of BD-ing! My CM has been creamy, acting like I ovulated, so I'm not sure what's going to happen. We haven't BD since last Wednesday, so we better get back to every other day at least.

TexMel - I admit I feel a pang of jealousy, but I agree with HopefullyOpto that I'm overwhelmingly excited for you! We've all struggled with TTC so seeing others on the same path with success lets me know that the goal is attainable :). Thanks for sharing the scans!! How amazing!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, how strange that your temps went up for a couple of days and then back down again, so is it the case that your cm is still creamy? Your body is definitely sensitive to vacations, its almost as if its also taking a holiday itself. I hope you get back into the swing of things soon, I'm sure you will :)

How is everyone else getting on? Aidensxmomma, BabeAwait have you ovulated yet? 

Cd50+ for me and nothing is going on. Meh


----------



## ksquared726

Yeah the temps were only up slightly while on vacation and came back down once I got home. Yep, my cm is creamy and increasing the last couple of days. I wonder if it's going to try to ovulate soon. All the more reason to BD, but I think this cycle is a bust. The egg that was ready to be released and then didn't is probably not super healthy at this point.

Boo - sorry there's still nothing happening :(. Only 3 more days until your appointment! Maybe they can induce ovulation with meds or at least induce a period to get the next cycle starting fresh.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared are you just temping or using opks too? Hope you ovulate soon if you haven't already.

I guess I should put something on Facebook too texmel, your collage idea is cute. I haven't done anything yet! 14 weeks this week so I guess I really should, a friend just announced and she's not due till December so I probably should get on that! Haha.

Well I am feeling a bit down tonight. Dh is gone for ten days for training, and then back for 3 days, and then gone for ten weeks!!!!!! We knew this was coming but it is still soooo hard! I've been with him for over 8 years and I've never gone this long apart :( I do get to go visit him once during the ten weeks, but it's still unbelievably hard...


----------



## BabeAwait

Wow the thread certainly picked back up again! :)

In regards to mother's day. I texted one of my close friends who lost her baby several years ago as a teenager at 18 weeks to wish her a happy mother's day. I told her she was not forgotten and I understood it could be a hard day for her. Pretty much everything I would have loved to hear. She made me cry happy tears with her lovely response. On Facebook I tried to avoid reading everyone's posts. Although I did make a post myself not only wishing moms and moms to be a happy mother's day but also to those struggling with fertility and to the mother's who hadn't gotten to meet their babies. I included a link to an infertility awareness site that educates others on supporting those struggling ttc.

Ksquared False ovulation sucks! I'm glad you're handling it so well. The last time it happened to me I was pissed! I'm sorry about the shock of your bff. I went through a very similar situation. It was a time when I was depressed crying every night because I so desperately wanted a commitment from my husband for a ttc date. My bff had just met her new bf and got pregnant the first time the dtd. It hadn't even been a month. And neither one of them was ready. It devastated me. Of course I'm happy for her though. She is due next month and I am the god mommy. But I feel a wedge between us because she is very insensitive about my feelings especially when it comes to my mc.

Hopefullyopto I have fx they can jumpstart O or af when you see the dr. Don't blame yourself hun. Sometimes we just have shi##y cycles. If it helps you feel any better the cycle I O'd the latest was when I got pg.

TextMel I love seeing your u/s pictures! Please keep us in the loop :) I'm sure I can speak for everyone when I say we are all happy for you and want to celebrate your pregnancy with you :)

Crazycat I'm sorry you're H is going away for so long :( What type of work does he do if you don't mind? We are here to hold your hand through it :hugs:

Afm Still waiting to O. I've been working out like crazy hopefully the scale and my jeans will show it soon.


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Just temping this time because I didn't want to bring OPKs and pee cups on vacation, lol. But knowing now that I haven't O'd I'm started the OPKs back up again. Yay, you get to do your Facebook announcement! Sorry your DH will be gone so long :(. The longest I've been away from my DH is 10 days. But you guys will get through it! It'll probably be the hardest the first few days but then it'll get easier and the 10 weeks will go by fast. And of course we'll be here for you!

BabeAwait - :hugs: Thanks so much. That stinks about your BFF - why does it seem to happen so easily for everyone else? I know it doesn't, and we only hear the success stories but it feels like it sometimes. I feel like now that my BFF is expecting, I'm the last one of my friends to conceive.

Temp is exactly the same as yesterday so no O yet. Which is good because DH was all sleepy and grouchy last night because he took Benadryl for these hives he keeps getting. Then I started wondering if Benadryl affects fertility. Ugh. Good news is that he is getting his sperm checked! He called yesterday and they're sending him a kit to do it at home, except I guess he has to take the sample to the lab within an hour of doing it. So hopefully by next week he'll have submitted the sample and we'll have results. He also talked to them at length about everything and he wrote down a bunch of notes, but he hasn't told me all of the details about what they said yet. I mistakenly started talking about how I might O soon but I know he's too tired to BD, and then he said he was too tired to talk about it all and he just wanted to sleep. Oops. He also made a wellness appointment to get his hives/allergic reactions checked because it's been going on for months now. And he had really bad ones yesterday. Which makes me worry about him but also makes me worry about TTC! But anyway, getting his stuff checked will be our first step before we decide to get a full fertility consultation.

I'm wondering if I make it to a full year of TTC with no BFP if I should tell my family. What do you guys think? Maybe if we start fertility treatments. But I'm also looking forward to saying that we're pregnant and by the way, we've been trying since July last year and it was really difficult. Kind of want people to realize that they've made comments while we were trying and not succeeding, and that it can be hurtful.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat, sorry to hear your DH will be away for so long, the longest i have spent away from mine is 2 days and that was hard enough, make use if your time to nest and not worry about him telling you not to do this or that :) its great that you get to see him in that time he is away. Hope the pregnancy is going well, you will be having your next scan in no time!

BabeAwait your facebook announcement for mothers day sounded very thoughtful and heartfelt and im sure its touched more people than you realise. Im sorry to hear that the relationship with your friend isnt what it used to be, unfortunately people change and we grow and understand that something that once felt normal no longer applies to a friendship. Things that you may have had in common may no longer exist. I hope thats not the case and when the baby is here then it will get better. 
Fx for your ovulation soon.

Ksquared, sorry to hear that your DH is having a hard time with the hives, out of interest do you know whether stress is exacerbating them? Its great to hear that he is getting tested. Not sure what will happen with my DH at the appointment, they might ask to test him also. Try not to think of the worse case scenario when thinking about it coming up to a year. A lot of woman do take that long sometimes. You will get there, we all will :)

Aidensxmomma, as we havent heard from you i just wanted to say that i hope everything is going well :)

Only two days left for me, yay!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies! I'm gonna try to get all caught up here. :thumbup:

Mother's Day actually went pretty well for me this year. I got to spend the few days before Mother's Day with my kids and part of that Sunday with them. We had a really great time. It was bittersweet though. I don't know if I've said anything about this, but my kids don't currently live with me. :nope: I have some mental health issues that I struggled with for a long time and I was having a really hard time for a while. So during this hard time, while I was unstable, I gave my mother unofficial guardianship of my children. It's the hardest decision I've ever made in my entire life. So for the last almost two years, my kids have lived with my mom. Last year, I moved in with my OH and I started becoming more and more stable and getting my life together. Finally, last fall, I was at a good, stable point in life. However, I didn't want to transfer my kids during the school year and there was the problem of my OH and I needing to find a suitable home for my kids. So now everything is great and we've got a good place for them, so all I'm waiting for now is my kids to be done with school. Then they'll be moving back in with me. :happydance: It's been a long, hard road for all of us, but I think I made the best decision for all of us at the time and now the hardship is finally coming to an end. So getting to spend Mother's Day with my children was wonderful, but it was hard seeing them have to leave to go back to my mom's. 

Another thing that made Mother's day kind of hard was missing Seraphina. Her birthday, the anniversary of her death, and holidays/celebrations are typically harder than regular days. It's hard knowing that I should have all three of my children with me for the day and I only have two of them with me. :( I miss her so much.

Sending hugs to the rest of you who had a rough Mother's Day. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HopefullyOpto - So sorry to hear that you still haven't ovulated yet. That has to be so incredibly frustrating. Hopefully you can get some answers at your doctor appointment. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that the doctor helps you out as much as possible.

ksquared - Sorry to hear that you don't think you ovulated yet. Hopefully it happens soon for you. :hugs: to you about your friend announcing her pregnancy. I completely understand the mixed emotions of TTC and other people announcing pregnancy. Also, I'm glad your DH is able to get a kit done to check his fertility. FX for good results!

As for telling your family about TTC, for me personally, I would end up telling my family and close friends and more than likely will if my OH and I get to that point. I think it would help me to have the support and to have people actually know that it's been difficult. It might help them understand the effect of what they say as well.

BabeAwait - I think it's such a nice thing you did messaging your friend on Mother's Day. And also including *all* mommies in your facebook post. Seeing something like that on Mother's Day probably would have made me cry. In a good way, of course, because of someone being so thoughtful.

TexMel - I agree with the other ladies that I enjoy seeing your scan pictures :) I love getting to hear about yours and crazycat's pregnancies and getting to celebrate with you both! 

crazycat - Sending you big :hugs: I imagine it must be very hard to have your DH gone for so long. We're all here for you if you need us, though :)

Once again, sorry I've been gone ladies. This wait to ovulate just kills me. I feel like all I do is whine about it and I feel bad for bringing that on you guys. I'm going to try to be better about coming on, because I love the support from all of you. :) I'm on cd31 now. Still no signs of ovulation whatsoever. It's getting very frustrating. As an added slap to the face today, the app I use said today is ovulation day, which kind of makes me just want to curl in a ball and cry. OH and I are on month 6 of trying now - halfway to that one year mark. I'm getting discouraged. I know that it's still early on and the odds are in my favor that I won't hit that year mark, but I can't help but worry thanks to my last experience TTC and the thoughts of how the endometriosis could possibly be affecting my fertility. My anxiety is definitely getting the best of me. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone is my post and I'm looking forward to talking to you all more again!

P.S. I hope that you all don't think less of me because of my situation with my kids. It was an extremely hard decision to make but it was the best one I could make at the time.


----------



## BabeAwait

Aidensxmomma You are a mother who is doing her best for her kids. No one can judge that. If that means you needed to get your life sorted out to be a better mommy then so be it. Kids are like sponges and being in any less than healthy environment can affect them. I commend you for making such a tough decision for your children. I'm sure starting out as a teen mother made it all the more challenging. It sounds like you are in a much better place now in your life and I hope it nothing but improves :) :hugs: 
I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. I cannot imagine the pain of losing your child. You are one strong woman. It sounds like life has been very rough for you and the fact you are still standing is really something to admire. :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared I hadn't wanted to share with anyone at first. I told my mom because she works at my pharmacy and would have found out I stopped the pill anyways. Plus she also has pcos and tried 4 years for me. I really didn't want to tell my inlaws because they are judgy and have all only had accidental unplanned pregnancies. So they would probably be surprised if my H didn't get me pregnant by just looking at me. Since my mc I started to open up to our immediate families because they would ask questions or make comments that would upset me. So now we are open about the things we like to share and they've become more sensitive about our feelings. I think it's been easier with our families knowing because it keeps there from being so many hurtful remarks and they are supportive with drs appts and such. But it really depends on the person. Some people still can be insensitive or they think they should know every little detail like my sil lol.
I hope your H gets to feeling better. It sounds like he may be a bit stressed. Fx he has a good drs appt and his SA has good numbers

Hopefullyopto Yay it's almost appointment day! I still have everything crossed that it goes good. Are you going with anyone? 

I'm super sore from working out. H and I went on a hike a few weekends ago and I'm really hoping the weather will be nice and my soreness will be gone so we can do it again this weekend. I'm hoping that I will be able to drink on my birthday the 23rd. Although chances are I will O before then. I'm curious if drinking has an affect before implantation? Something I'll have to ask my dr if I do O


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - Thank you so much for sharing with us. I agree with BabeAwait - you were doing what was best for your kids and yourself, and that's totally understandable and commendable. I'm so glad that you've turned things around and everything is going so well. I'm sure your decision allowed for you to work on getting yourself better much faster and in a much healthier way for everyone, so that your kids can be with their mommy. I'm so sorry too about your daughter and that these major holidays bring back that pain. :hugs:

I'm so sorry you're not having any luck ovulating too. Seems like lately we've all had a string of bad luck on the TTC front, so hopefully things start turning around soon and then we can join Crazycatlady and TexMel in the BFP club. It really can happen at any time for any of us. Just hard not knowing when!

HopefullyOpto - 1 more day!! I really think they're going to get you started in the right direction tomorrow with tests and such. And if not, like you said you should just refuse to leave, haha. For the hives, I hadn't really thought about it but stress could be aggravating them. We just don't know what triggered them a few months ago. He didn't used to get hives like this. He thinks he's developed an allergy to something like maybe our cat. Which would be weird because he's lived 7 years with her, but I hear allergies can develop later in life. I don't know.

BabeAwait - Thanks for the advice. I'm generally a private person, so the idea of people knowing we're TTC does make me worry about nosy questions like your sil, lol. I feel like if want to tell my own parents and my sister, but telling my in laws seems like a bigger task. But if I tell my family, I'd want to tell his too since those are the people who would make those comments the most. My mom already sort of asked a couple of months ago but I brushed her off. I'll have to ask DH what he thinks. And good for you for working out so hard! 

Afm - DH said the nurse he talked to when he called to set up the SA was really nice and helpful. And she said to call her when the results come in and she'll help us interpret. She also asked details about our TTC journey so far, and they talked about what the SA looks for exactly, and what our options are for getting a consult done ot we can do a full work-up on both of us. She sounds like we can call her with questions anytime, which is awesome because my OBGYN rarely replies to my emails so I stopped trying. I feel like I want to do the consult either way the results go, so I can ask about my weird cycle last time with the rash and lymph node and tongue thing and weird twinges and early red spotting and AF. Maybe it means something about what's going on in my body. I have a feeling that he and I both have some issues that are making it difficult to conceive. And I'm ready to dig in, I think. I think we'll set up an appointment once we get the SA results.

Otherwise, nothing different with me. Still creamy cm with temps still low. I've also had AF-like symptoms since the weekend and gas, which makes me feel like my body is doing something. We still haven't BD though. Both been feeling sick and also just busy. Not really into it anymore and just want to start a fresh cycle so I know the egg that gets released isn't all travel weary!

Hope you guys have a great day :flower:.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi aidensxmomma, i definitely agree with the other 2 regarding your choice to let you parents care for your children whilst you get yourself on the right track. Mental illness is horrific and something which i also unfortunately went through, knowing whats best for you and your children is probably the most selfless thing you could have done. Its great to hear you are now on track and soon your babies will be back home with you. 

BabeAwait, great to hear that your keeping yourself active! I really hope it helps and you ovulate soon. My DH is coming with me tomorrow for back up. I dont want my Dr to just dismiss my concerns as nothing so hopefully having him there will do the job. Its nice to hear you opened up to those closest. I have a very close relationship with my in-laws bit not my parents. I dont want to tell either as i want ot to be a surprise when it eventually happens. Luckily they have never made any comments that cokld offend so i hope it stays like that.

Ksquared its great to hear about the supportive nurse, at least if your OB cant help then she is more than likely going to be able to. I feel like when we are trying to conceive that we over analyse everything. Maybe find a way to distract yourself so you dont obsess over symptoms. I know thats not easy :winkwink:
You arent too far into your cycle so it is very much possible for you to ovulate soon and get that BFP, providing you are well enough to BD that is :D

I cannot wait for my appointment tomorrow. My DH said something a little hurtful about he "bets they wont do any tests or prosedures" and although i feel he is somewhat right and meant nothing by it, it still hit a nerve. My reply was i refuse to leave unless they give me something to induce a period or help me ovulate (albeit extremely late is a cycle) 
Wish me luck ladies i will defo be updating as soon as im done, plus i have a day off tomorrow so i am going to have a nice chilled day :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared I have heard of changing laundry soap causing hives. My friend's daughter can't even be around Gain or her skin gets irritated. Wow the nurse sounds nice and helpful! It's sad they aren't all that way. Hopefully they'll be able to really help you soon. 

Found out this morning I'm going to have to find a new insurance soon. Healthcare in the US sucks! :growl:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Why are you going to need to find new insurance babeawait, its funny how everyone thinks other countries healthcare is better than there own. Im in a position where i think i would love to be able to get health insurance that covers fertility, but no such thing exists in the UK. You either wait for your turn on the NHS or pay private which costs thousands.


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Good luck!! Looking forward to hearing how it goes. I'm sure your DH is just trying to brace you guys for the worst case scenario, but I don't think that'll happen.

Yeah I'll try to BD tonight. I feel like I'm on the cusp of getting a cold, but it comes and goes. DH is feeling better - he was having a stomach thing. Maybe there will be another egg maturing that isn't travel weary and I could have a healthy BFP. FX my CM goes back to fertile soon! I'm excited for us to get the sperm analysis done. With my insurance, the fertility stuff is covered 50% so I think the U.S. healthcare is pretty good. It just depends on which plan you have. For instance the sperm analysis is $23 for two types of tests (mobility and size/shape). Which is why we did his first because it's pretty inexpensive. The full 1 hour fertility consultation without tests is $150, and if we want to do the consultation plus a full work up on both of us it would be $500-$600. I'm not sure what any treatments would cost on top of all that. So we'll see. In the meantime I'm trying to be calm and not obsess about symptoms and whether I'll ovulate or not :). At least I haven't had any weird mid-cycle spotting like I did in February.

BabeAwait - Sorry you have to find new insurance! Southern California has Kaiser, which is nice because it's a one-stop shop for everything. I've had this insurance my whole life. Only bad thing is if you have a big medical problem I think you can get the run-around quite a bit. And you can't really shop around for doctors or other hospitals. But it's treated me well so far (knock on wood). I don't think they have it in Kansas though.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies, haven't been by for a while. I am currently on CD36, AF is 2 days late. I tested on the 11th and 13th, both were negative. Going to test in the morning as well and see how that goes. Otherwise I am just waiting for AF to show up.


----------



## BabeAwait

Fertility isn't covered with my health insurance either, it's all out of pocket for me. Because I'm under 26 I am able to piggyback off my mom's health insurance but hers is changing next month and will be too expensive so I have to find my own. 
Last month my 1 obgyn appt, 30 day progesterone script, and blood draw of only progesterone cost me $300. That's with insurance on top of the monthly premium. And that wasn't counted as "infertility treatment" it was covered as a regular gynecology issue. I know I shouldn't complain because there are people paying tens of thousands of dollars for things like IVF. Hopefully my next insurance will be more accommodating. Here in ks we have Medicaid but no other state insurance I know of unless you have a terminal illness. 

Ksquared Wow the SA is cheap! We're waiting for hubby to qualify for benefits at his new job to check out their insurance. I'm thinking after that we may have him do a SA too. I honestly think it's all my issues and not him but if it's that much of a price difference I might as well have him checked. 
I'm sure if you got a bfp this month it would still be as healthy as a non travel month. I hope you two get to feeling better it sounds like you've both had a bad week. 

Hopefullyopto I'm sorry you had to go through a waiting list I'm sure that's annoying. Not sure if it makes you feel any better but I had to wait about a month for my obgyn appointment. And that was even with my obgyn knowing I recently had a mc and have pcos. After you have your first appt will you be on a waiting list each time you go back?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Wow i must admit i was really naive when it come to how the US health insurance works, now i see that its not so straight cut and there are quite a lot of costs involved. 
I must admit after i was refered it was only a short while for an appointment. It was the getting refered first that took an age! Im not sure how it works in terms of whether i keep on going onto waiting lists after appointments. I hope thats not the case, i imagine i will have to go back for scans and blood tests, so long as i get something to aid my cycle then i will know we are heading in the right direction.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi SilasLove - welcome back! Hope AF shows up for you soon. Maybe ovulation was later this cycle?

BabeAwait - Yikes that's expensive for what you've done so far! I would think insurance through your DH's work would be the best deal. Mine is through my work too and it's an HMO plan. Good luck getting that squared away! I hope you find something that at least covers part of the fertility stuff.

Thanks, I'll try to be less pessimistic about this cycle. :) My DH was sending me goofy texts from his work so I think he's feeling good today, lol. Yeah my OBGYN recommended getting the SA first since our stuff is so much more difficult to check!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ladies, i thought i would give you an update on how my appointment went today. I must say it was pretty amazing!
I have been prescribed metformin which i start this evening. I have also been given provera to induce my period and then i get my blood tests on cd3. I have also been scheduled in for a HyCosy which i am rather worried about in terms of pain. And then a follow up appointment to discuss results. My DH also gets a SA! So its been a very very productive day so far :)


----------



## ksquared726

WOW, HopefullyOpto!! That IS amazing! I'm so happy they are finally helping you and getting you started on tests and meds! I hadn't heard of a HyCosy before, but after reading about it it sounds like you shouldn't feel too much besides AF-like cramps. That sounds like a test I want to make sure my tubes and uterus are all clear. Woohoo for finally having some help!

Afm - No change but we did BD last night :). I'm thinking of taking a stronger dose of Vitex this morning to see if that boosts anything for me. I've been only taking 1 tablet for a month or so. OPKs have been the same - there's a line but it's lighter than the control and not getting darker yet. CM was a tad lighter yesterday so maybe it'll stop being creamy and shift back to fertile.


----------



## BabeAwait

Yay hopefullyopto that's incredible! I want your doctor now lol. How exciting that you are getting help now :) Is that like the HSG procedure where they fill you up with dye to check for blockage? I had kind of hoped my dr would put me on metformin for my pcos, mine is still untreated :(

Ksquared We're in the same boat. Wishing O would get here already! Lol


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi both, thanks for the lovely words, tbh i was in complete shock when everything was said, my husband was smiling at me because he knew just quite how much it meant that i am finally getting some help.

Ksquared, have you changed your vitex dosage by much? It would make sense that if you have lowered your dosage then it will have affected the length.

BabeAwait yes i believe the HyCosy is like the HSG, my friend had it and she said it was very uncomfortable but I'm willing to do it so i know where i stand with regards to my fertility. Why wont your gynea put you on metformin, it looked like he wasn't going to give it and i mentioned it and he was like o yeah, here you are.

Tbh ladies i just want to start this cycle afresh. Im glad to have been given provera as this it almost the longest cycle i have had since coming off of the BCP.

Sorry you are both waiting to ovulate, i definitely know how that feels :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

Woo! I just got some ewcm, you guys! *fist pump* Hoping it wasn't a fluke but definitely having more cramps and sharp pains in the ovaries today. Maybe that Vitex boost really worked, lol.

HopefullyOpto - Yeah I've slowly decreased my dosage over time because the bottle says to take up to 3 (1200 mg) for three months and then take just 1 after that. I've even read other people who say to stop taking it and the cycles will keep staying on track. And one person said to take short breaks here and there. I don't want to take it forever, but it seems like my body can get thrown out of whack pretty easily so it's nice to have Vitex to fall back on.

Eager to see how things go over the next few days for you! :)

BabeAwait - I know, right? What CD are you now? I think you're a couple weeks behind me, yeah?


----------



## BabeAwait

Woohoo for egcm! I hope you O soon! Then we could be in the tww together again. I'm glad Vitex works so well for you ksquared! :)

Hopefullyopto I'm not sure why she didn't give it to me. She kind of seemed like one of those doctors who wanted to rediagnose me herself before treating me for it. She asked a lot of questions about how I was diagnosed. The more time that passes the more I am not happy with how my appointment went. I'm so happy you got everything addressed at your appointment. I'm sure you'll make it through the procedure okay. Us women are tough. Could you imagine if our men had to go through all these things? They're lucky, they just have to have sex with us :haha:

I am cd21 today. Last cycle I O'd on cd24 my earliest day yet. So far no positive opks but they usually don't turn positive until the day before for me. FF guesses I'll ovulate on cd26, or between cd 24-29. FX it's right and I won't have another long wait like I did last January when I didn't O until cd44.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thank you so much for all the support ladies. :flower: 

HopefullyOpto - I'm so, so glad your appointment went well :happydance:

ksquared - Yay for ewcm! :happydance:

BabeAwait - Hopefully you O soon. That's sucky that you have to find new insurance. :( I hope it's not too stressful of a process for you.

SilasLove - Welcome back :) Have you tested again or gotten AF yet?

AFM - Still no signs of ovulation at cd34. :nope: I decided not to focus on TTC as much this cycle and just go with the flow. Maybe I'll get lucky, maybe not. It's hard to stay hopeful sometimes. I would have thought that because I have endo, that maybe I could get some help or tests or something earlier in my TTC journey, but my doctor says it still has to be a year. It's very frustrating, especially when I have cycles like this.


----------



## crazycatlady5

That's so great hopefullyopto! So glad you're getting some help!

Fx you o soon ksquared and babeawait! That ewcm sounds like your body is heading in right direction ksquared!

How are wedding plans going aidensmomma?

Dh is now away for the 10 day stretch. Not looking forward to the 10 week one after this. He's in the army reserves. I don't know if you have this in the states or not, it's not like the reg forces where he would have to deploy or we would have to move. He still works a regular full time job on top of this too so he's very busy. So he's normally busy, but going away for this long is unusual with reserves, it's just for officer training.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies ... CD38 today. Haven't had a cycle this long since getting out my IUD. 

I tested yesterday and got a bfn on a digital. I got a cheapie test from Walmart and I think I see something on it, but nothing definite. I'm hoping this will be our month, but honestly I just don't know. Holding out on testing for now to see if AF arrives. How some dizziness and light headedness...I just feel off. Not sure what to think. Could be just 13dpo but idk when I o'ed for sure.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey all,

Ksquared, yay for ewcm, lets hope its your fertile period starting to show, are you both feeling better now?

BabeAwait, i hope your new Dr manages to get a good understanding of the need for metformin for pcos and you then get it prescribed soon. 

Aidensxmomma sorry you havent ovulated yet, its really sucky when the cycle just drags. Its very unfair. Its so irritating that even with the diagnosis of endo you still have to wait a year, do uou think maybe it's because you have aready had three children that they are less likely to help??

Crazycat sorry your DH is away for a while, maybe the 10 days will at least give you that opportunity to see how well you will cope when he is away longer. Am i right in saying that you live in Canada? I think the army reserves works similar to how yours work in the UK as well.

Silas, sorry for your BFN do you chart your cycles, are you sure you ovulated when you think?

Afm i started Provera today, had to take a pregnancy test first to make sure which was a bit of a bummer as i knew it would be a BFN. I now have to take these 2 times daily for 7 days, then AF will show shortly after (i hope) the metformin is already working in my system as (TMI ALERT) it gave me diarrhoea this morning, although no stomach aches so that is good. 
Out of interest how do you go about juggling time off of work when you need to go to appointments. Do ypu take the day off. Its not like im going to say "o by the way i need to go to a fertility appointment can i leave early?"


----------



## BabeAwait

Aidensxmomma That's what my dr said to me about clomid when I asked. She said she wanted to see me to try naturally a full year then she would referr me to someone else for "fertility medication". Which I thought was odd because I know others who've gotten help sooner with diagnoses such as endo or pcos. I couldn't help but think "you want be to wait the year to come see you again just so you can push me off to be someone else's problem?" I guess it's harder to find a good obgyn than I thought :(

Crazycat Thanks for the fx! Sorry your hubby is out. It's interesting how different countries do things. We are here to keep you company if you get lonely :hugs:

Silas Sorry about your bfn. Remember you're not out until AF arrives :)

Hopefullyopto Thanks I'm thinking of calling my dr once this cycle is done and asking for a game plan. I'm sorry about the diarrhea :( I've heard a lot of women complain of it when first starting metformin. FX your body gets adjusted soon! Does the provera have any side effects? 
As far as balancing work and appointments, I would just tell them you have an important drs appointment to go to. If they inquire for more information about why you're going tell them it's personal and it's not something you want to discuss. There shouldn't be any reason they need to know your medical information. As long as you give ample warning for your appointments there shouldn't be any issue. And if you're really worried about your supervisors than you could always bring a drs note after the fact showing you were there.

Afm I had an almost positive opk this morning! :happydance: So according to my history I should ovulate in the next 2-3 days. Of course unless I fail to ovulate with this surge like I have once before. I also had ewcm today! :) Needless to say I am happy about it. My cycles have continued to shorten since my cp. I thank my lost little bean for helping my cycles improve although I'm sad that they are gone.
Today I went out to celebrate my birthday with my parents. We went to my favorite steak house and I had a margarita, it was delicious. :) I also attended my cousins bridal shower today, it reminded me of the days surrounding my wedding which gives me butterflies :cloud9:
All and all it's been a good day.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hopefully opto - as a teacher we can either book half days or full days off, so I did a half day a couple of times and just told my principal I had a dr apt. I think he thought it was for my cold at first and made a comment about hopefully I wouldn't still be sick as I told him a few days ahead of time, I just I would need to go either way. A couple other teachers sort of alluded to it being for my cold as I had one at the time, and I either ignored the comment and went along or said it was for a personal health apt. My principal figured out I was pregnant, the other teacher assumed it was somehow fertility related, but both were respectful and didn't say anything until I told them.


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys. I think I actually ovulated yesterday! Crazy, right? My temp was .5 degrees higher today and I'm not having the cramps like I was yesterday or the mild ones I had all week. FX my temp stays elevated tomorrow. I did have more ewcm today. I feel like I missed the LH surge with my OPKs too since maybe I triggered it with my extra dose of Vitex yesterday morning. I guess it could be possible that today's temp was a fluke, but my instinct is that I'm 1dpo. DH has to save up his swimmers for a couple of days before he submits a sample, so he's planning on Wednesday to take it in. Assuming O did happen yesterday and we don't have to BD as much. Time will tell. 

BabeAwait - Happy birthday!! And hooray for ewcm!! And darker OPKs! Enjoy your fertile window :). I'm sorry you don't think your doctor has been as helpful with everything. But it sounds like you're on a good path. That progesterone alone seems to have done wonders for your LP! Do you still have some for this cycle, or do you have to go back in?

Aidensxmomma - I'm sure a more laid back approach to ttc will be a big help while you're in the middle of wedding planning. Hopefully you get lucky. When will be the 1 year mark for you? I seem to remember that you have quite some time before then. At least you know that you've conceived three times before, so there's a good chance you'll be able to again. Frustrating that you have such long cycles to deal with though.

Silas - Ugh, BFNs are the worst! Hoping that Walmart cheapie really did have the beginnings of a BFP and you'll get a definite positive soon.

HopefullyOpto - Sorry you're having tummy troubles. That's the worst. But I seem to get it often, unfortunately. For appointments, I just say I have a doctor appointment and no one asks questions. In California, legally they can't ask personal questions about why you're going to the doctor. All they can ask is if you're able to work. But I do have a nosy coworker who might make a comment if I started having multiple appointments. And I'm sure people might speculate. But I think if I started going in for fertility appointments, I can brush off any comments or questions. I usually make them for first thing in the morning or the latest in the afternoon. So I just come in late or leave a little early.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Thanks for the advice regarding appointments ladies, tbh i think i will just ask to work through lunch and say i have appointments that i need to go to and ask if i can make up my time. Fx they will be accommodating otherwise i will need to start taking it as holiday which i really dont want to do.

Glad to hear you are round the time of ovulation ksquared and BabeAwait, hope these are successful cycles for you.

BabeAwait, i have been having headaches since starting provera and metformin so i cant tell you which one is causing it...??


----------



## crazycatlady5

My principal just covered my class for me for the last half hour one day so I didn't have to book a sub. But at that point he knew.

What do you do for work?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Crazycat i am a IT analyst so its not like i have to have someone to cover me during a class like yourself but i work in a very small team so i would have to check that my colleague can cover me. Its also that i have quite a long commute so i have to leave relatively early to get to my appointment on time which is annoying. But i have to look at it as its my future and therefore extremely important. 

Out of interest did you conceive with or without the help of meds, i cant remember, sorry


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady5 said:


> How are wedding plans going aidensmomma?
> 
> Dh is now away for the 10 day stretch. Not looking forward to the 10 week one after this. He's in the army reserves. I don't know if you have this in the states or not, it's not like the reg forces where he would have to deploy or we would have to move. He still works a regular full time job on top of this too so he's very busy. So he's normally busy, but going away for this long is unusual with reserves, it's just for officer training.

The wedding plans are going :haha: We've got to go in and sign our contract/pay for our venue on Tuesday. We got a great deal on it though. Since we're having a Monday wedding during off-peak season, we get to use the chapel for free saving us $300 :happydance: My mom has also offered to help us pay for some of the wedding, which is so nice. Our next step is to find an officiant and figure out what we're going to do for music. I'm trying to focus on one thing at a time, which has definitely helped keep the planning stress-free so far. 

And like others have said, we're definitely here to keep you company while your OH is away. :hugs: 



SilasLove said:


> Hey ladies ... CD38 today. Haven't had a cycle this long since getting out my IUD.
> 
> I tested yesterday and got a bfn on a digital. I got a cheapie test from Walmart and I think I see something on it, but nothing definite. I'm hoping this will be our month, but honestly I just don't know. Holding out on testing for now to see if AF arrives. How some dizziness and light headedness...I just feel off. Not sure what to think. Could be just 13dpo but idk when I o'ed for sure.

Sorry about your bfn. :hugs: Digitals aren't usually as sensitive as other tests, so it would make sense that you would see something on a cheapie before a digital is positive. FX for a bfp!



BabeAwait said:


> Aidensxmomma That's what my dr said to me about clomid when I asked. She said she wanted to see me to try naturally a full year then she would referr me to someone else for "fertility medication". Which I thought was odd because I know others who've gotten help sooner with diagnoses such as endo or pcos. I couldn't help but think "you want be to wait the year to come see you again just so you can push me off to be someone else's problem?" I guess it's harder to find a good obgyn than I thought :(
> 
> Afm I had an almost positive opk this morning! :happydance: So according to my history I should ovulate in the next 2-3 days. Of course unless I fail to ovulate with this surge like I have once before. I also had ewcm today! :) Needless to say I am happy about it. My cycles have continued to shorten since my cp. I thank my lost little bean for helping my cycles improve although I'm sad that they are gone.
> Today I went out to celebrate my birthday with my parents. We went to my favorite steak house and I had a margarita, it was delicious. :) I also attended my cousins bridal shower today, it reminded me of the days surrounding my wedding which gives me butterflies :cloud9:
> All and all it's been a good day.

Happy birthday! :cake: And yay for a positive OPK and ewcm! :happydance: 

It is sucky about the OBGYN, but I guess I'll just be sticking it out and waiting the year. This is the second OBGYN I've seen and she's the one who's taken me seriously about the endo. The first one I saw straight out told me that I couldn't possibly have endo or any fertility problems because I've been pregnant four times. He failed to realize the last time I got pregnant was four years ago and my pregnancies occurred early in my life (16, 17, 17, 19). I feel like a lot could have changed in that time. 



ksquared726 said:


> Hey guys. I think I actually ovulated yesterday! Crazy, right? My temp was .5 degrees higher today and I'm not having the cramps like I was yesterday or the mild ones I had all week. FX my temp stays elevated tomorrow. I did have more ewcm today. I feel like I missed the LH surge with my OPKs too since maybe I triggered it with my extra dose of Vitex yesterday morning. I guess it could be possible that today's temp was a fluke, but my instinct is that I'm 1dpo. DH has to save up his swimmers for a couple of days before he submits a sample, so he's planning on Wednesday to take it in. Assuming O did happen yesterday and we don't have to BD as much. Time will tell.
> 
> Aidensxmomma - I'm sure a more laid back approach to ttc will be a big help while you're in the middle of wedding planning. Hopefully you get lucky. When will be the 1 year mark for you? I seem to remember that you have quite some time before then. At least you know that you've conceived three times before, so there's a good chance you'll be able to again. Frustrating that you have such long cycles to deal with though.

Yay for ovulation! :happydance: Hopefully you caught that eggy! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

The one year mark will be the first of December. So I'm about halfway there now. I do try to keep in mind that I have conceived before so I should be able to again, my worry is just how long it's going to take. It was such a change in the three years between when I got pregnant with my son and then when I got pregnant with my second daughter. And that's what makes me worry - it's been another three years now since my last pregnancy and I worry about how much worse the endo could have gotten in that time. I think I'm worrying a little too much, though, with no real evidence to back it up. 

As for recent news, I very unexpectedly got AF today. I don't know if I just missed ovulation or if I didn't ovulate at all. :shrug: Either way, this was a pretty typical length cycle for me. On one hand, I'm kind of glad I didn't go through the tww and test early and all that other madness, on the other hand, I'm a little depressed because it's AF and I'm not pregnant. But I'm ready to start another cycle and hope for the best. :thumbup:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Without meds. I was pretty lucky, if I didn't have such long cycles it actually wouldn't have taken me that long. Just 4 cycles, but it was more like seven months because of the length of my cycles. With Dh now gone I am feeling really fortunate that it didn't take longer, we wouldn't be able to try again until August! Unless we got really lucky when I go to visit him I guess, but that's pretty unrealistic. So we were talking about that the other day and being thankful that it didn't take longer.

I just announced on Facebook! The news is out into the world now!


----------



## ksquared726

O not confirmed yet. Temp was super low yesterday but I got up really early for a charity run. Temp today is back to what it was last week. :shrug: My OPKs have been really light so I'm not going to do them anymore this cycle I think. I only have a few left now. Yesterday though I had sharp left ovary pain that was pretty consistent all day. Guess we'll keep BD-ing until I get the temp shift or AF.

HopefullyOpto - Sorry you've been having headaches. I have an office job too in a small team, so it's not a huge deal to leave early or come in late. I also have a long commute so it's hard to just pop over to an appointment on a long lunch break or something.

Aidensxmomma - Glad the wedding plans haven't been super stressful and everything is going smoothly. In 6 months with long cycles, you've probably only had a few cycles of ttc so far. So yeah I understand why doctors want to give you ample time to conceive naturally. Hoping you get that BFP long before December!

Crazycatlady - That is lucky! :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma, glad your plans fpr the wedding are a go go. Sounds exciting, the day will be here before you know it :)
Strange about AF but at least you didn't have a super long drawn out cycle, they are the worse. 

BabeAwait looks like a temp shift today, i hope you ovulated and caught the egg.

Craztcat, you definitely are most lucky in how long it took to conceive, lets hope we start seeing some more BFP's on here soon.

Kquared, sorry ovulation doesnt seem to have been confirmed, it certainly seems the change in your Vitex dose had an effect, that and the vacationing. Lets hope that you will ovulate soon and have a perfectly times bd tp catch the egg.

AFM i am on day 4 of metformin and 3 of provera, does anyone know if provera causes a temp shift as i have heard that it does but i am yet to experience it. Has anyone else taken it to induce AF or know of anyone that has. 
Not really had any side effects from met so i am doubling up my dosage as of tomorrow and see how i fair.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! CD40 over here :saywhat:
My longest cycle since having IUD removed has been 37 days (previous 2 cycles) so I have even surpassed that. Of course one of the months I DO NOT do opk's I end up with a period thats 6 days late! :wacko:

I honestly have NO CLUE when I ovulated. Last cycle I ov'ed on CD22 and I ended up having a CP that month. Got my BFP on 14dpo and started AF the next day! But I did spot for a few days before that, but heavy blow for only 4 days (Normally 5-6) ANYWAY! Like I said, no clue! 

I could say my period was either due on May 12 or May 16 based on a 37 day cycle (but I do my average of 33 days when figuring this stuff out) So I technically could only be 2 days late for AF which could explain why I am getting BFNs - but then again I just don't know! Its a mess.

I have tons of symptoms though, so I remain hopeful that I will get a BFP. I am just running out of time at this point. :(

I think I could have ov'ed on May 3 - had tons of ECWM that day & we DTD ... but then again I don't want to get my hopes up either. So I am testing tomorrow morning. I honestly think that if I am not pregnant there is something else wrong with me. I feel like AF is not even in sight - anytime I feel some cramps I end up passing gas (tmi sorry) ... so basically my sore breast could go either way, but other than that - not really. And it doesn't explain getting dizzy and lightheaded either because that isn't usual for me....

Anyway, I am rambling at this point. I am just frustrated. Thanks for reading :flower:


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! I am pretty confident I ovulated sunday. Cd 23, one day earlier than I ever have recorded. I had two days of positive opks and a temp shift today. Almost the exact same temp as 1dpo last cycle. So I will be starting up my lovely progesterone on Thursday. I hate how messy it is but oh well. 

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. My birthday isn't actually until Saturday, I was celebrating early with my parents because they will be out of town. I am slightly bummed that I won't be able to drink on my birthday. I was planning on letting loose and indulging myself with my favorites, jager bombs and margaritas. I suppose I could have one small glass of red wine with dinner since*my dr says small amounts is*okayed for pregnancy. My H and I will be in Kansas City shopping and we're going to my favorite habachi grill for dinner.

Silas It could be possible you haven't O'd yet. I ovulated one cycle on day 44 which was nearly two weeks later than normal. Also if you just had a cp last cycle then your cycle now may not be typical. My first cycle post cp was a bit wonky. Now they have consistently improved. Have you thought of temping?

Hopefullyopto I wish I knew about the provera. I took it once at 11 so they could start me on bcp to treat my pcos, so obviously that was a long time ago. I'm not sure how it works but I suppose if it effects your progesterone it could increase your temp. Since you had diarrhea you could have been dehydrated causing the headaches. FX that doubling your dosage doesn't cause you any side effects! 

Ksquared Sorry your temps are confusing! Maybe you ovulated today. It seems your vacation threw things off schedule for you this cycle. FX for you!
Oh and yes I have more progesterone I got a 30 day supply and I can get refills as needed. Which reminds me I might need to go ahead and order a refill if I got a bfp this cycle I would run out soon and it can take them a week to make at my pharmacy. 

Aidensxmomma Sorry the witch got you! I hate it when drs make assumptions and don't listen to us. I have faith you'll get a bfp before the year mark. Glad to hear your wedding planning is going good!

Crazycat How lucky! You and your OH must have had really good timing. It's so much harder with these long cycles. Woohoo for Facebook announcements!


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Glad you haven't had many side effects from the meds yet. FX you still feel good after doubling up today!

Silas - Sorry this cycle has been so confusing for you. Based on your symptoms, it does sound like you're at least in the tww. I hate that feeling like something is wrong because nothing is making sense. FX you get your answer soon!

BabeAwait - Congrats on O! And getting it earlier than ever! I can definitely see the temp shift on your chart and the positive OPKs, so looks pretty clear that you're now in the tww. Yay!

Afm - Still having ewcm and that sharp left side pain that started on Sunday. But no big temp shift yet. Maybe if I did have a CP last cycle that this one could be messed up because of that along with the travel. CD 33 today. Looks like DH won't be doing his SA until next week since we still need to BD frequently. Just waiting, waiting, waiting *twiddles thumbs*.


----------



## TexMel

Hopefullyopto - *nerd alert* the active ingredient in provera is medroxyPROGESTERONE, it's essenitally a chemical made to mimic progesterone in the body. That's why you pulse dose for 10 days to make the body think it's the normal progesterone surge after ovulation, and then your period will start between 2-10 days after provera is stopped, as that's what usually occurs in the body when the progesterone tapers off and estrogen begins to rise again.

I would assume just like with regular progesterone, some women will get a temp rise, but not all will.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

TexMel, thats fab information! I have to take it for 7 days 2x a day. I hope it induces AF relatively quickly as i have a HyCosy scheduled not that long after... 

BabeAwait, yay for temp shift! I hope the progesterone does its thing and you get your BFP this month.

Ksquared, sorry your cycle isnt playing ball, unfortunately there is always going to be a few. I hope you get that temp shift and confirmed ovulation soon.

Silas, thats no fun that you dont know where in your cycle you are. Hopefully you will get some answers soon and if it's not AF then a BFP! Cycles can always be wonky after BC. I hope they sort themselves out soon.

TexMel, how are you doing? Are you showing yet?


----------



## SilasLove

I took this, this morning. Picture taken at 5 minute mark. I have a couple other pictures (of same test) but would like to know what you ladies think. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20150519_053541.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ksquared726

I think I see something, SilasLove! Not definite, but looks like the beginnings of a line. How does it look in person?


----------



## TexMel

Thanks HopefullyOpto. I am an open book when it comes to prescription drugs, I can always give info on those. I just don't know much about the herbals and vitamin supplements, as they don't teach those much in traditional pharmacy school.

I feel like I am showing, but it looks more like a beer belly to me. Looking forward to a cute little bump being a little more prominent. Sorry for the low quality (I'm not usually one for bathroom selfies), but attaching the pic I sent my BFF this morning. 14 weeks tomorrow! I'm convinced it's a boy!

Silaslove, I feel like I may see the beginning of a line. Take another one tomorrow or Thursday! Fx!

Sorry ksquared, that is definitely frustrating.

Congrats on o, babeawait!

Aidensxmomma. I know no one is happy about AF, but I look at it as a new opportunity for a fresh cycle. At least it means it wasn't a crazy long cycle this time, right? Also, I never got a chance to comment on it, but I totally commend you for doing what you had to do with regards to your kids. I see a lot of mental illness in my line of work and I think the choice you made sounds like it was the best for them to be in a healthy environment and to give you a chance to get better. You are a great mom!

Hope I didn't miss anyone!

Edit: why do my pics always turn sideways on here?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabeAwait

TextMel Your bump is so cute! :)

Silas I see a line but can't tell if it has color or not.

Ksquared I'm sorry you're still waiting :( that is one of the most annoying parts of ttc! I know I look forward to charting a new temp each morning to see if O is confirmed. I hope it is for you! 

Hopefullyopto How was it doubling metformin? I hope af starts and ends soon for you in time for your procedure.

Hope I got everyone. Nothing new here. Tomorrow O will be confirmed. I've been really sleepy today I guess my body is preparing for the extreme sleepiness my progesterone causes lol


----------



## ksquared726

I agree, TexMel! Your bump is adorable! 

BabeAwait - Sorry you're so sleepy. On Sunday night and yesterday, I was like a zombie. Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight.

Afm - Thanks for the sympathy :). I have high hopes that my temp will be higher in the morning. My left side O pain was really strong all day plus I felt very bloated and crampy and low energy. Felt more like my previous O days. But I guess we'll see (I feel like I've been saying that for a week, lol).


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Very cute little bump developing there TexMel. 

I had a pretty rough day on the meds today. Double dose of metformin really aggrivated my stomach and the provera is causing crampy feelings. I at least think something is going on mind you and my temp has slightly increased these last two mornings so i imagine provera is doing its thing. 

BabeAwait, nice to see a confirmed ovulation, are you now taking the progesterone?

Ksquared, i see some movement in your chart, where are you thinking you are at? 

Silas i can see a line but im not sure i can see colour. Are you taking another one today?


----------



## nmv

Hey ladies!

I get crazy cycles myself. Sometimes they are only 33-35 days long, but when OV doesn't go right (about half the time) they can be as long as 60+ days, and sometimes its enough to drive one mental! :wacko:

Last cycle was a long strange one...my TTC buddy got her BFP and I'm so VERY excited for her, but now I guess you could say I'm a bit lonely. Hoping you ladies can keep me company and help me stay optimistic over here. :)

I'm on CD19 today and OV signs are looking promising. If all goes well this cycle I'll ovulate in the next few days, so I'd get to test right before my 32nd birthday.
Wouldn't that just be the BEST present!!!?!!! :D
((FX so hard!))


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies, thanks for all the replies. The tests do look pinkish in person but its not enough to be excited about ... yet. I am staying cautious and keeping an open mind. (for the most part anyway)

I decided to take another test today, but after a 5 hr hold. :shrug: I see a lot of the same as the other tests, but maybe you all will see something else. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_602144.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared FX for your temp rise tomorrow! 

Hopefullyopto Sorry about your upset tummy :( I hope it's better tomorrow. 

Silas I still see a line but can't see color. I have FX for you!

Nmv Welcome! Sorry you have unlucky cycles like us. Yes ovulating for your birthday would be great! I hope you get your birthday wish.

Not much to report here. I had a dream last night about bringing home my newborn son. I gave him a bath and then was breastfeeding sitting at the top of the steps. It hurt so bad then I realized he just had the tip of my nipple lol. I had a difficult time getting him to open his mouth all the way, once he got a good latch I was like psh I don't know why people say this hurts lol. I tried to get him to switch sides after a while because I didn't want my left boob engorged but he refused my left and only wanted my right. Also his nursery was a disaster there were still baby items in gift bags and nothing was put away so I had a hard time finding stuff for his bath and to dress him.

Such an odd dream but I kind of enjoyed spending time with "my baby". It seemed so real.


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - I'm sorry you felt icky today :(. Just a few more days before you see if AF starts, right?

nmv - Welcome!! Sorry to hear you have wacky cycles. Since last one was a long one, hopefully that means this one will be shorter. Sounds like O might happen soon, so FX for you! Of course you're welcome to hang out with us for support. We've had a couple of BFPs in our group so far, and we're certainly due for some more!

SilasLove - I can't really see anything on this one, but afternoon pee is always difficult to get a good result on. FX that the next few days give you a clear BFP!

BabeAwait - Wow, that's a crazy detailed baby dream! Hopefully it's a premonition that this cycle was lucky. :)

Afm - Yep, I had a slight temp increase this morning and the sharp left side pain is gone! Hoping that means O day was yesterday or Monday because we didn't BD last night or today. Still had ewcm but I usually have some leftover before the progesterone really starts kicking in. FX this was the real thing this time and not another trick! I haven't had a long cycle like this since the fall. Definitely will be over 40 days. Oh well. At least O likely occurred and we did pretty good with BD-ing this time!


----------



## nmv

Thanks for the welcome! :)

*BabeAwait* - I had a very vivid dream about my baby at about 7-8dpo...well before I knew I was pregnant the last time, I hope this is a good sign for you!!!

*KSquared* - Come on little eggie!!! FX!

*Silas* - Can't wait to see your test tomorrow morning! :dust:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Welcome nmv, sorry you have wonky cycles, I'm sure i can speak for the ladies on here in saying we can all relate. My cycle this time round is having to be induced using meds as its been so long. It sounds promising that you may ovulate soon though. Lets hope you get your birthday wish :winkwink:
How long you been trying now?

BabeAwait, what a very detailed dream! Maybe its a premonition, wouldn't that be exciting! 

Ksquared, whats your cycle saying today? 

Silas im sorry but i cant see anything in the test. I am stupendously bad with squinters mind you. Whereabouts in your cycle are you now?


----------



## BabeAwait

Hubby got his first check from his new job today! :happydance:

I start my progesterone tonight, I better bring out the pads and a million pairs of underwear :haha: My temp was low this morning I woke up with my mouth wide open lol.

Nmv That would be wonderful! FX :)

Hopefullyopto I hope you feel better today!

Ksquared I'm sorry you're having a long cycle. FX you get that O confirmation soon!

I often have vivid dreams about all sorts of things. But this was the first time I actually dreamed about taking care of my baby. Usually I just have pregnancy dreams. Earlier in the night I had a nightmare about someone taking my baby daughter from the hospital. I was running around asking have you seen my baby. Clearly that one wasn't as pleasant to talk about though.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies - just wanted to let you all know that my test this morning I didn't see anything and therefore I am pretty bummed. I have an appointment with obgyn for next Thursday and I am not going to test or anything before that appointment. (Pretty sure I am not pregnant or pregnancy isn't progressing) 

I have lots of symptoms, but then again it doesn't mean anything if you can't get a BFP. I am on CD43 now, but I have no idea when I ovulated or anything. I started getting symptoms around May 10 so I should have had a positive test by now. 

Thanks for all the time you have given me these last few days. Appreciated!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey Silas.
I'm sorry you're having a hard time. I've heard a lot of ladies complaining of frers having indents and evaps lately. Not sure if that would make you feel better or worse. Do you know how many dpo you are? You're not out til AF comes. I hope your appointment goes well. 


Took my progesterone now waiting for the lovely side effects to start :)


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys! FF gave me crosshairs today, so it's saying O day was Tuesday :thumbup:. I really hope it doesn't change it later because we haven't BD since Monday! Just have not been in the mood all week. I feel like this usually happens after O. I feel so lazy sometimes :dohh:. My temp rise has been VERY slow so I wasn't even sure if O happened. That's typical for me too. I'm happy that I'm finally in the tww!

BabeAwait - Yay for your hubby! Hoping the progesterone last night is going OK and wasn't too messy for you. And wow, two baby dreams in a row! I'm like you where I have vivid dreams sometimes, but I hope this time around it's a sign. How many dpo are you now?

SilasLove - I'm so sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Nmv - How are your O symptoms coming along?


----------



## ksquared726

Rant ahead:

Has anyone else feel like you're being targeted with baby-related advertising everywhere? On my Twitter, I just saw an ad for diapers. I DON'T HAVE A BABY YET, ADVERTISING PEOPLE. STOP REMINDING ME OF MY FERTILITY ISSUES.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yay for crosshairs!! Lets hope we see those temps creep uP and stay up :winkwink: 
Yeah i hate those baby advertisments, they obviously use ypur internet cookies and torment you on the prospect that you are still yet without child...
Dont worry ksquared we will all get there soon :)

Just taken last provera pill, had sore nipples today so its doing something at least. Now its the agonising wsit for AF, she better hurry up and show soon so i can start my new cycle :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Congrats ksquared! :happydance: Our ovulation is only a few days apart again. Yes it happens to me too. A celebrity gossip site always brings up an add for women choosing adoption. I'm like wth that's the opposite of my problem lol. I also get zulily ads a lot.
Not completely related but I still get "your baby is the size of a ..." emails from a pregnancy app I downloaded when I was pg. I already told the app I mc, but apparently it didn't sync up with the email feature. I rarely check my email so I forget and it's a slap to the face each time.

Hopefullyopto Yay being on the AF! I had never felt bad boob/nipple soreness until I had started progesterone last cycle so I feel your pain. :(

My birthday is tomorrow yay! Bad thing is I have a giant cystic zit on my cheek :growlmad: Boo! Usually I just get them on my chin but nope dime sized in the middle of my friggin cheek. Thanks pcos!


----------



## TexMel

Happy birthday babeawait!!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

TexMel said:


> Happy birthday babeawait!!!

Second that! Hope you have lots pf birthday fun!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks Tex and Hopefullyopto! I had a great day.

I just realized this month I turned 23 on the 23rd of May and that I ovulated on cycle day 23. I hope it's good luck! :)


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - Yes, happy birthday!!!! Glad it was great yesterday. The multiple 23s is so cool - hope it's good luck! Sorry about the pimple and the stupid app that keeps sending you those emails. Can you unsubscribe? How's the progesterone treating you?

HopefullyOpto - Glad you feel like your meds are doing something! Any more signs of AF? 

Afm - Temp continues to rise and the last two mornings my temp has been at least 98. Yippee! But this morning FF tried to change my O date to Thursday. I guess because I have such a slow temp rise it gets confused, but all of my O symptoms stopped after Tuesday (except ewcm, which always continues for a few days after O for me), so I did the manual override. I think DH will get his SA on Wednesday because he's off work that day and tomorrow is a holiday, and after we know the results I'm pretty sure I want to go ahead with the full fertility consultation. I only have 1 more cycle (unless this cycle I get a BFP) before we reach the 1 year mark, and with all my issues I think it's time.


----------



## SilasLove

:witch: finally got me ... 45 day cycle :wacko: 
GLAD ITS OVER!


----------



## ksquared726

Glad you're finally on a new cycle, SilasLove!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey all, AF hasnt hit me yet, i have cramping but that can mean anything. 
Silas glad you are able to start a new cycle, sorry its not a positive this time round.

Glad to see your temps rising ksquared and BabeAwait, hopefully we can see some BFP's at the end of this tww! 

O i went up to 3 pills for metfomin yesterday. Not too bad so far, causing bloading but nothing else.
I hope my body tolerates them so i can continue taking this amount.


----------



## BabeAwait

Ksquared You're only 2 dpo behind me :) I have FX you won't need that appointment. 

Silas Sorry the witch got you. 

Hopefullyopto Glad to hear the tripled metformin didn't upset your tummy. I hope you get AF soon so you can start a new cycle. 

The progesterone has made me very emotional this time. I saw a man holding a baby on tv and instantly burst into tears. Seeing a smiling baby in a commercial did the same thing. Also I've been having weird crazy dreams every night. The past two nighfs when I lay down for bed I get nauseous and heartburn. It could just be from eating out over the weekend. Today I've felt dull crampyness in my uterus and lower back. Not sure what it's from but it's pretty mild.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey babeawait, lets hope those symptoms are something positive hey! 
I spoke to soon on the metformin front. Nasty upset tummy this afternoon, but i started spotting today and i must say i dont think i have ever been so happy to think i may be cd1 tomorrow!


----------



## ksquared726

BabeAwait - sorry you're feeling so emotional this time. I too have been having a really hard time seeing other pregnant people or babies, as you can probably tell by previous posts, lol. FX the crazy dreams and dull cramps are a good sign! 

HopefullyOpto - Hooray for the spotting!! Sorry about the tummy troubles though. Hopefully it won't last so you can keep taking 3 metformin. I'm so happy your super long cycle is finally coming to an end!

Afm - Nothing really going on. Getting some sad moments because I'm just ready for answers and feel like this cycle wasn't lucky (especially with no symptoms). I think my progesterone is extra weak this cycle because my temp isn't as high as past cycles and not a lot of cm. It has been nice to have the long holiday weekend though. Hopefully things change over the next few days to give me more positive feelings!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, try not to be so negative about this cycle. There have been so many instances on bnb where woman have got their bfp's without any symptoms.

So does creamy cm denote progesterone levels then?

It has been a rather nice extended weekend here to, the weather held out unlike the last bank holiday. I don't want to go back to work tomorrow :(

Ksquared, how do you go about getting seen for fertility testing? Fx it doesn't actually come to that and you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, HopefullyOpto. I'll try :). Yeah I read the progesterone causes the creamy cm. For our fertility clinic, we just have to call and make an appointment. No referral needed or anything. Though it is only 50% covered by insurance so it is pricey. When do you go in for that semi-painful test? And your blood work?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

So i have my bloods on Thursday as its cd1 for me today, yay! And my HyCosy is Wednesday next week, scary i must say. I then have a follow up the week or so after that. Im going to ask to see if metformin helps without intervention from fertility drugs but i probably wont wait too long as I'm impatient. 
Sorry that the fertility testing is pricey, its so very unfair that you have to pay so much for something that should just come to us naturally :(
I have both fingers and toes crossed that you wont need to pay out and that you will get your very much deserved BFP! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

How hard is it to get a doctor to prescribe metformin (US)? 

With my cycles so crazy would it even be beneficial for me?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Silas, it certainly seems the luck of the draw in trying to get metformin prescribed in the US, unfortunately im not based there so i wouldnt be able to give a definite answer. 
From talking to a lot of ladies it would seem that those who have been prescribed have had it from their RE's who are much more likely to prescribe than a gyn.
But someone else may say otherwise. Do you ever have regular cycles because i haven't had one in a very long time.


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you, HopefullyOpto :). :hugs: I hope I'm one of those ladies who makes a fertility appointment and then has to cancel it because of a natural BFP! DH does his SA tomorrow. We haven't BD for the last couple of days because they told him to save up for a couple of days. Did your DH do his yet? They sent us the kit so he can do it at home and then bring the sample in for testing within an hour. I feel like that has to be so awkward for the guys!

I saw on another thread that you got AF today - yay!! So glad the meds worked. Oh yeah, I had my bloods a few months ago on CD 3 too. I really think my issue is after ovulation with my progesterone because my temp rise is so slow. And possibly cysts. But anyway, I'm eager to hear about the HyCosy because I really want to get one too to know if my tubes are clear!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ksquared, no SA for my DH as of yet, he had to wait two weeks for an appointment so hes doing it next week. He goes in to the clinic for his donation which i think is much more awkward than at home, we have had a few giggles about it :D
Yup its cd1 for me today. Finally a new cycle! I shall let you know how the HyCosy goes next week, slightly nervous about it... I think i also have estrogen dominance, with low progesterone, but my bloods should confirm my suspicions. I definately have elevated androgens and testosterone :( i just know it.

Did your bloods from cd3 not tell you anything definitive?


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies

Hopefullyopto I'm happy to hear you finally got AF! Hopefully this will be a great cycle for you. :) I've always suspected I have estrogen dominance as well. I used to use an advanced opk kit that tested for an "estrogen surge" in addition to LH, and I got nearly two weeks of positives. It was expensive but luckily the IC work perfect for me now. I too have high androgens :( there is no question in my mind about that one. I have to keep the hair removal tools and acne medicine close! :haha:
I hope your bloodwork and procedure next week bring you great results! :)

Ksquared Don't be down on yourself about your temps and lackb of symptoms. I honestly feel ss does more harm than good. Some women experience things totally opposite of what we're told to expect and some nothing at all. Plus every pregnancy can be different too. I think it's pretty uncommon to experience a lot of symptoms only 3-4 weeks into pregnancy. :)
I have FX you have to cancel that appointment due to a :bfp: !

Not a lot going on here. Still having vivid dreams every night. Today my back and boobs were achy. Mostly my back. I plan to test on Saturday morning. Part of me wants to on friday tho so we'll see. I refuse to let myself test before 12dpo because I start playing head games with myself! 

I forgot to mention it in this thread but I'm knitting my future baby a baby blanket! :) it is a pretty pattern in a gender neutral mint color. Maybe I'll share pics with its progression.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah babeawait its so very unwomanly what pcos ladies have to deal with sometimes. Thats an interesting way you diagnosed your oestrogen dominance. I might have to try that. What is an IC?
BabeAwait, make sure you don't test too early. Work out what is worse seeing first a BFN or AF? We all have our Fx that the progesterone does the trick this time and you get that BFP!


----------



## BabeAwait

IC = Internet cheapies Hopefullyopto :)

Hey I was wondering how is your AF? I'm curious since provera is essentially progesterone. My first AF post progesterone was super light. I even tested a few days in because it was confusing lol


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Cd1 was super light but yesterday i was not so lucky and had a cycle almost exactly how AF is on a non-induced cycle. No bad cramps like i normally get which was a blessing in itself. Not sure how it will be today. Do you recon that indicates anything?


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys - sorry I haven't written back for a couple of days. I have been reading your posts, though.

HopefullyOpto - My blood test said all of my hormone levels were within normal range, except testosterone was slightly high. But now I actually think it was a CD 21 test, but it was my second cycle on Vitex when I ovulated on like CD 18. I'll have to look again. But it was on one of my most normal length cycles as a result of Vitex, so I want them to do them again. Next week will be exciting for you with your blood results in, the SA for your DH and the HyCosy! Hoping you start getting some answers about what's wrong so they can start fixing it!

BabeAwait - Only two more days until your planned test day! Glad the symptoms aren't driving you crazy this time and making you anxious to test early. Hoping that AF stays away for good! I love the idea of mint for a gender-neutral baby blanket. I'm sure it will turn out beautifully!

Afm - Had some very slight dull cramps yesterday, just a couple of times. And last night I had a little bit of night sweats, which last cycle I had in the couple of nights leading up to AF. My temps post O this time have been consistently lower than usual, except today it went up a little. But I also woke up 2.5 hours before normal for a little bit before falling back asleep. Also, I'm a bit miffed at DH because he didn't do the SA yesterday. He told me the other night he was planning to do it early next week so we'd know for sure about this cycle, but I'm so impatient to get results and set our fertility appointment. And I told him that and said that we hadn't be BD-ing so he could save up, and in any case the test is already paid for, but he didn't do it. He already had it in his mind that it would be next week. It doesn't help that I've been feeling down most of this week anyway - *sigh*. So Monday he should be going in.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah lots of stuff going on for me in the next few weeks, I'm a little apprehensive about all of the results because i mean if they come back normal then what on earth is causing these stupidly long cycles. I think if nothing much comes of these results then i am going to ask to get my thyroid checked. Hopefully DH's SA will be fine and it will be one less thing to worry about. 

Sorry to hear about your DH ksquared, i must admit i do feel that men can be a little insensitive to it all sometimes. I mean at the moment their job is an easy one, they are not the ones taking meds, getting poked and prodded etc. anyway I'm glad to hear he will be doing it on Monday. Sorry you are feeling down, I'm a little like that at the moment as my tablets are making me sooo ill and its hard to stay awake most of the day but I'm powering through because if it can help shorten these cycles and lead to a BFP then i don't care. Hopefully your lower than normal temps mean nothing, I'm sure a noticeable temp shift is all thats required to get your BFP!


----------



## BabeAwait

So today I've had a decent temp rise after my dip yesterday. I'm trying not to get excited thinking it's an implantation dip because last cycle I had one and the witch got me. So I've had a pregnancy and a non pregnancy cycle with implantation dips. A part of me really wants to test tomorrow at 12dpo, what do you guys think? Should I just wait for Saturday instead? My cousins bachelorette is Saturday so I probably will test Saturday regardless of tomorrow. Still having vivid dreams and my back is still achy. Otherwise I feel good. Some very light crampy feeling yesterday but not enough to feel like AF is coming soon. 

Hopefullyopto I hope you get acclimated to the met soon. It's soundes miserable so far. I don't know if the light AF means anything I was just curious if it was the same way for you. I was kind of happy mine was light because I had such short luteal phases that I hoped maybe it meant my lining had thickened up a bit. Not sure if it is though. 
I hope it's not going to be too stressful for you having all that done next week. We're here if you need to rant or if you get nervous. :hugs:

Ksquared Sorry your H made you mad. Atleast you've already ovulated so you don't worry about missing important BD days. I know that it doesn't help with the fact you want answers soon though. 

Hey ladies I know it's rough but we all are going to be mommy's someday. Sooner than later! We all have taken this under our control and are consistently moving in a productive direction. Even if things don't work out with our current cycles, we will make it! And some day soon we all will be holding our beautiful babies and it all will have been worth every agonizing second of the wait. I'm sure we all will even want to do it again. :)

We can get through this! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

So I had my obgyn appointment today - and honestly it was kind of a bust. I didn't really get any answer, but I also had to see someone who I don't normally see. We talked a good 30 minutes or so and the only thing she was talking to help me was either taking progesterone (Provera) for 10 days to try and reboot my cycle so that I may not have such long cycles, or to go on BCP for 3 months and see if my cycles would be better after getting off of BCP. :nope: I wasn't really willing to do either of these, and the Provera was just a suggestion of something we COULD do because she didn't really want to do that either. So her only legit suggestion was to do OPK's every day post-period and only DTD every other day. I explained that I don't want this to be job for us, and I don't. But she basically said that I may have to do that in order to have another baby. 

Needless to say, I finally just left. I do take what she said in to consideration, but its just not something I haven't already been trying. I did OPKs Jan-March every months and only got a +opk on CD22 in February. We had a chemical that month, and yes that seems promising but I didn't get +opks at any other time - so did I not ovulate? Was I taking them at the wrong time? I asked about possible vitamins to help me with cycles/ovulation/etc and she basically said there was nothing. :shrug:

Anyway, I made another appointment with my regular obgyn - the one who I had with both my previous pregnancies and who delivered Madelyn. Personally, I don't know why I even went today. A nice lady, but I didn't feel like I resolved anything and she kind of seemed like "oh what the heck" about my periods being irregular and that I was almost 2 weeks late this month. I mean - I know there isn't some easy fix, but I am sure there is some sort of steps I can take in order to get a better chance of pregnancy ... either way, I guess I will feel better if both of them tell me the same things. What do you all think, am I being a bit irrational?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey BabeAwait, what was you decision in the end, are you waiting to test tomorrow or have you tested already?? AF is much heavier than it is normally which makes me think that i definately have low progesterone and the reason i only get one/two heavy days on a normal cycle and lots of spotting is because the progesterone hasn't built up my lining. This is just a theory mind you. Its complete an utter guess work until i get my blood results. 

Silas, sorry about your sh***y appointment, i had quite a few of those appointments which felt like a waste of my time until eventually i saw my Gyne. Out of interest what were your hopes from the appointment? Was there something im the back of your mind thinking that you wished they gave you something or was it just to at least have a plan of action. Where are you in your cycle right now?
Maybe you can take a supplement to bring on AF if you know you havent conceived, like dong quai (may be spelt differently)
Personally i wouldnt go on BCP i think they are evil, and they can sometimes exacerbate hormone imbalance. But thats a personal opinion and anyone that does think its a good idea i can understand why. Is there a reason you dont want to take provera? I took it due to the fact that my cycle was over 60+ days! But if you are not sure you have ovulated and the cycle isn't that long then maybe you can wait it out a little longer. Sorry we dont have the answers you seek. I think we are all just as frustrated with our horrid cycles also. Keep your chin up hun, we will get there.


----------



## SilasLove

I wasn't really sure what I wanted from the appointment I guess. Maybe just some suggestions of what I could be doing differently. She mentioned Provera, but it wasn't a legit offer - iykwim. She offered it, but then took it away as an option by saying what I am experiencing isn't exactly what she would give Provera for. 

I guess I was just hoping that maybe they would have some answers. I am going to go to the other appointment with my regular gyno and see if she has some suggestions for me since she knows me better. Plus the lady I saw the other day mentioned fertility help but that she didn't deal with it much therefore I should see my regular gyno to discuss those things. I just think I may need just a little help to get pregnant - and I am not sure where to start for that or if its even a legitimate request after only 6 cycles TTC.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Well if you are are going to get more answers and a better response from your gyn then go for it. From what i know about consultants/doctors they are less likely to help of its been a short amount of time and you already have two children. But that might not be the case in your situation. Im like you and have no patience with it all, it feels like time move so fast but your stuck if that makes sense. I hope you get some answers soon and get that BFP soon :)


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, and my regular obgyn knows about my issues with my first pregnancy (ended in miscarriage) and with my son - had tons of bleeding when I was first pregnant, slow hcg rises etc. So it will be better for me I think. Should've just waited to see her in the first place but was anxious because when I made the appointment AF was still a no-show and I was getting bad evaps/faint lines on tests so was very hopeful to go in for some blood work/test but that didn't happen.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Well it sounds like it will be heaps better seeing her as she knows everything she needs to help make a better evaluation of the situation and help you get that BFP, sorry to hear about your mc. I cant imagine what that is like :(


----------



## SilasLove

Oh thanks hon - mine was over 6 years ago, but it still gets to me sometimes. But I got my DD on Nov 8, 2010 exactly 2 years after I miscarried my very first - to the day. I like to think that means something.


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - If the tests come back normal, then so they have other tests to do? I'm sure they do. What would a thyroid check tell you? As for your heavier AF this time, I too only have 3 days of heavier flow (needing tampons). I think my uterun wall build up and progesterone is my problem too since my temp rises so slowly after O. Seems like most other ladies get a big jump at 1dpo. I agree that I don't think I'll ever go on BCP again because I feel like it screwed up my body! Unless it was just hiding a problem that my body was going to develop on its own anyway. I just never want to go through this last year again. Oh hey, I have officially been off BCP for a year now. Yay!

BabeAwait - Glad to hear about your temp rise. I hope it does mean an implantation dip this time! It's now Saturday, so I'm eagerly awaiting your test results :).

SilasLove - I'm so sorry that your appointment was a disappointment. I had one just like that last fall, with a nurse who basically told me there was nothing I could do about my long cycles and I just had to be patient. Seemed like a load of crap, and soon after that I discovered Vitex and luckily it worked for me. I think some medical professionals are of two camps - ones who don't get how frustrating it can be and just think we should be patient, and those who get it and do their best to help. I do understand if doctors don't want to try anything too early and give us a chance to conceive naturally, but when we have obvious issues then I think that's lame that they won't even give us any options. And I'm supposed how little they know about natural remedies. Heck, even a simple blood test or ultrasound shouldn't be such a hard thing to get done but they never offer. Hoping your regular doctor is more helpful! Do you temp? If I didn't, I would be so confused like you are because my current cycle is over 2 weeks longer than the last one. But with temping I know I am about 11dpo.


----------



## ksquared726

Oops, posted too soon...

Afm - Sorry again for being absent. I've been on jury duty the last couple of days and I'm serving on a jury. Makes it harder to type a reply! Not much new with symptoms. I thought my temp was doing its pre-AF dip but today it went back up again. Have had some very mild dull cramps in the uterus and this morning had a bit of diarrhea. Definitely gas and acne the last few days, but nothing abnormal. I've also been eating really bad so the belly troubles to be exacerbated by that. Usually I get AF by 14dpo, so I might just wait without testing since I'm not really feeling it this cycle. Maybe if no AF by Monday or Tuesday. Oh yeah, my cm also started drying up yesterday. 

Has anyone used essential oils? My sister hosted a class the other night and I sneakily looked up in the book the oils to use for fertility. But now I don't remember which ones! I think there were two to use together. But I'm not sure I want to start another natural remedy until I go in for the appointment. Just curious if anyone has tried them and if they noticed any improvement.


----------



## BabeAwait

Well looks like I might be enjoying myself at the bachelorette party after all. I got a bfn yesterday and I'm having AF cramps this morning. When I wiped there was a twinge of pink. It's so frustrating. Idk what I'm doing wrong. I got pregnant the first cycle we tried now it's been three long cycles since then and nothing. :(


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so sorry about AF, BabeAwait :(. I don't think you're doing anything wrong. I've read in so many places that you can be doing everything right and it could still take a few months (average I think is 3-6 cycles) to get pregnant without having the crazy weird cycles like we all have on this thread. So try not to get too discouraged. It's amazing that you got a BFP on your first try, so you know it's possible for you. Just keep trying and keep pressuring the doctors to give you the attention and help you deserve, and we'll all get there! I just saw someone on here who said she finally succeeded after 2 years. Hopefully it won't take nearly that long, but even if it does there's still hope! :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared, i must admit i actually dont know what other tests they will do if it comes back normal (which is highly unlikely) I want my thyroid checked as over/under active thyroid can cause long anovulatory cycles so getting that on check can lead to more regular cycles. Im intrigued as to what the results will be :)

I have heard that Jury duty can be a right drag if the case isnt very interesting, i hope thats not the case. 
Lets hope those symptoms lead to something good :thumbup: 
As for essential oils im afraid i have no idea, maybe google will be the best for finding those that may have used them successfully.

BabeAwait, sorry to hear of the BFN, has it become full AF or was it just a small amount, it is possible to continue on to a healthy BFP even with some bleeding. Keep us updated :hugs: 
Like ksquared said its nothing you are doing wrong it just takes a little while sometimes, your young and have plenty of time on your side and you know it can happen so keep the faith :)

AFM, AF is finally letting up, shes much lighter today thank goodness. I tell you what has been strange though is the complete absence of cramps, i cant recall having any. The only thing that may have made me not realise is how very unwell i have been with the metformin so it may have masked them... :shrugs:
Feeling better on the metformin today, i am still trying to find triggers however and i fear that tonights dinner may be one of them. Quinoa mac n cheese (no pasta) i guess we will see.


----------



## ksquared726

I am confused today. Last night I had stronger AF-like cramps and backache, enough to make me pretty uncomfortable, but this morning my temp jumped up really high! I've had almost no cm the last 2 days. Temp might be a fluke but I was expecting a dip since it feels like AF is coming based on cramps. I searched online and found plenty of ladies with no cm leading up to a bfp. I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. It was pretty warm yesterday and last night.

HopefullyOpto - Glad AF is on the way out. That is very odd about the lack of cramps. Usually a heavy flow is accompanied by more cramps for me. Hoping that the heavier AF is giving you a nice clean slate for this cycle! Looking forward to hearing all of your test results this week :).


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yay for the temp jump, mine did the opposite today and almost took a 1 degrees drop, i think thats because i had my mouth wide open (hayfever)
Normally a temp drop happens when AF is pretty much done so im hoping i have a shorter cycle this month. I imagine if i havent ovulated before cd25-30 that the gyne may tell me to take my provera once again... We shall see anyway. 

Its so annoying how our bodies are never predictable, there are so many women that have no symptoms during the tww and some with loads. So strange.


----------



## ksquared726

I'm hoping your temp drop is a good sign about your cycle, HopefullyOpto!

DH is doing the SA today. We talked about it last night. Unless he totally chickens out. My temp is still high today. I think I'll wait until tomorrow's temp to see about testing. Or maybe this evening. Maybe I did ovulate a couple of days after I thought, but that would be really weird because all of the O cramps and symptoms stopped the day after what I have marked on my chart. Boobs have been feeing full and slightly sore, which I've had before leading up to AF. Temps are the only weird thing.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

The suspense is killing me! i promise not to get your hopes up but im really gunning for you hun! 
We really need a BFP on thos board soon, its gone awfully quiet :(


----------



## SilasLove

GL ksquared xx


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Silas, how goes it?


----------



## SilasLove

Alright I suppose. I am in a terrible mood today so I am grumpy. Work was horrible. Life. :nope:

But as far as my cycle its okay. Been having some random spotting & it really just frustrates me. But its day 2 no spotting today so hopefully that has stopped. Its depressing how far away it is for me to start testing again. I am feeling really down about this cycle. I go to my obgyn on Thursday morning so hopefully I can get some better suggestions/advice then. :shrug: Other than that DH and the kids are driving me crazy. :haha:


----------



## crazycatlady5

For me my tww leading up to bfp was way fewer symptoms than other tww. I did have more cm though, but everyone's different. It just seemed like a different tww.


----------



## ksquared726

Haha - Sorry to keep you in suspense! I still have not tested. Had a bad day yesterday and didn't want to test on a bad day. This morning my temp dropped a bit, but I did take it over an hour earlier than I had been. DH did his SA yesterday so we should have results in a few days. I've been having stronger AF-like cramps so I really think it's on the way. CM hasn't been dry the past couple of days though. Maybe I'll test tonight though DH works late so that always makes it hard to test. Thank you for the good wishes, HopefullyOpto!

Silas - I'm sorry you were in a bad mood yesterday. I feel ya. Glad your spotting has stopped. What CD are you now?

How's it going, Aidensxmomma and BabeAwait??


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey Silas, sorry you were in a bad mood yesterday, hope today has been a better day for you. 

Same to you ksquared, sorry you didn't have a good day either, they seem to be going round recently. I think the stress of ttc gets to us all :(
Hopefully the temp drop is just due to a change in wake time. My temps have been up and down these past few days because i am waking really early and then not having enough time to get back to a proper sleep afterwards.. 
Glad to hear your DH got this SA, mine did his today, i think he was very weirded out by the whole process of having to do it at the clinic. I said i didnt feel sorry for him as i have to take meds and have uncomfortable/painful procedures to get results :winkwink:


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, HopefullyOpto :hugs:. My bad day was totally unrelated to ttc, but yes I get those ttc-related bad days often too. If AF shows up I'm sure I'll have another one! I have had quite a lot of creamy cm today. But with the lower temp it could be pre-AF stuff? I'm thinking if no AF tomorrow then I'll test. Unless I just get inspired to do it tonight.

Sorry your DH was uncomfortable with the SA - but yeah, that's the only thing he has to do while you have to get poked and prodded multiple times!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yeah thats what i said to him, i don't imagine its going to be a very fun experience for me tomorrow but i am hopeful that al goes well.

Your doing well to hold out so long. I have decided that i will wait till after AF is due once we get these cycles in order (and if I'm ever in the tww). I cant bare to see a chemical, I'm so sensitive and i think it would really hurt me if it ever happens.


----------



## ksquared726

I think this is the first time since August last year that I haven't tested. I've said before that I would wait for AF but that never happened. Though I guess I was never sure when I O'd until I started temping in late November. I don't blame you for not wanting to see a chemical - it sucks thinking you're pregnant and then being devastated! But sometimes it's SO HARD not to have those thoughts.

I feel like I'm coming down with a cold. Dry throat and slight overall headache. Could be a symptom but I was with my sister's kids on Sunday and two of them have colds. Still no sign of AF at 14dpo though, unless O was later than I thought. :shrug:

Good luck tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi everyone! How are you all doing? 

Sorry for my long absence. I've been incredibly down about TTC, so I've been distancing myself from the forum a bit, which has helped a little since I'm not obsessing over every little thing. Currently waiting to ovulate, which is dragging by, as always.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey Aidensxmomma! Sorry you are feeling crappy with this ttc process, it really is a very stressful time when everything isn't going to plan and sometimes a break from the board can be what you need, just know we will be here when you come back :hugs: Where are you in your cycle right now?

Im due to see the consultant for my HyCoSy procedure this afternoon and i am pretty nervous i must admit. Been having a few niggling pains in my left ovary so i might mention it so they can take a look and see if everything is ok.
I shall let you all know how it goes :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hey Aidensxmomma! Sorry you are feeling crappy with this ttc process, it really is a very stressful time when everything isn't going to plan and sometimes a break from the board can be what you need, just know we will be here when you come back :hugs: Where are you in your cycle right now?
> 
> Im due to see the consultant for my HyCoSy procedure this afternoon and i am pretty nervous i must admit. Been having a few niggling pains in my left ovary so i might mention it so they can take a look and see if everything is ok.
> I shall let you all know how it goes :)

Right now I'm waiting to ovulate - on cd18. So it shouldn't be too much longer until I ovulate hopefully.

What's a HyCoSy? Good luck with your appointment! :flower:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey, cd18 isn't too bad! Lets hope ovulation happens soon for you.

A HyCosy is like a HSG without the xray, just done through a transvaginal scan and saline. I had it a couple of hours ago and i dont want to scare anyone as i know everyones experiences are different but it was horrible :( the only blessing was it was over soo very quickly i mean they were super efficient!
The results were mixed, when i asked how bad my pcos was he said it was pretty bad :( and i have a small cyst on one of my ovaries but he said it was nothing and he wasn't worried about it at all (doesn't stop my worrying though) on the flip side my tubes are all clear but that didn't really give me that much solace.
I feel it may definitely will have to have help from meds to get me that much desired BFP :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hey, cd18 isn't too bad! Lets hope ovulation happens soon for you.
> 
> A HyCosy is like a HSG without the xray, just done through a transvaginal scan and saline. I had it a couple of hours ago and i dont want to scare anyone as i know everyones experiences are different but it was horrible :( the only blessing was it was over soo very quickly i mean they were super efficient!
> The results were mixed, when i asked how bad my pcos was he said it was pretty bad :( and i have a small cyst on one of my ovaries but he said it was nothing and he wasn't worried about it at all (doesn't stop my worrying though) on the flip side my tubes are all clear but that didn't really give me that much solace.
> I feel it may definitely will have to have help from meds to get me that much desired BFP :(

I'm sorry to hear that it was painful and you didn't get good news. :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys! Good to see you, Aidensxmomma. I hope ovulation is early for you this month! Sounds like you're on track, but there's still plenty of time :).

HopefullyOpto - I'm sorry the procedure was horrible! At least it's over now and you have your results already :). Glad your tubes are clear and no other issues you have in addition to the PCOS. I guess we'll have to see how the meds affect your cycle this time around. You haven't gotten the blood test results back, right?

Afm - I'm freaking myself out expecting to see AF every time I go to the bathroom. But all I have is creamy cm so I feel damp. I have had long, wacky luteal phases before Vitex so I'm panicked that I'm not really 15 dpo. I'm remaining skeptical so I don't get my hopes up. I'm testing when I get home in a couple of hours and fully expecting a BFN. I've had a sore/dry throat all day though and drinking water feels good! DH is slightly sick too. Temp is still up but have felt slightly feverish, so not sure. Lol, I'm so pessimistic from all the times my lack of AF tricked me!


----------



## ksquared726

Oh my god!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> Oh my god!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Oh my god ksquared!!! Huge congrats to you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you!! :happydance: :)


----------



## SilasLove

Yay!! Congrats ksquared!! :happydance:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aaaa congratulations ksquared!!!!! 
See like i said right before you were going to go for fertility testing!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

So I've decided to get a second opinion about getting fertility testing/treatment. I emailed two fertility clinics in my area to ask about their eligibility requirements (if it needs to be a year of TTC with known fertility issues), the options they offer, and their costs. I should hear back within the next few days and we'll take it from there. 

I also realized something slightly depressing. Not only have we been actively trying for 6 months, but the two months before we made it official we had "oopsies." So really, we haven't been using birth control and we've timed it right for 8 months now, not just six. TTC is a very frustrating journey.


----------



## TexMel

Omg ksquared!!!!! I am so excited for you! I got goosebumps when I saw that!
Yessss!


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you, guys!! I'm still in such disbelief. It's been such a LONG and emotional journey. Sometimes I thought it would never happen. I really hope it sticks for 9 months. Thank you all so, so, so much for all of your support this year. You have no idea how much it has meant to me and how you guys kept me sane. Of course I'll still be here cheering everyone else on too!! :happydance: Take it from me who took nearly 11 months of ttc and was so pessimistic this cycle - it WILL happen for you.

Crazy how as soon as I got my BFP the symptoms started increasing. Mostly just a full crampy feeling in the uterus. Could be because I'm thinking about it constantly though (I only got about 3 hours of sleep I was so excited).


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - Good for you for pushing for fertility testing when YOU want it, not when the doctors are ready to give it. I hope you find a great doctor that you can see sooner and get your questions answered. I agree, ttc is a very frustrating journey. Hopefully this cycle will be your lucky one, and like me it will be right before you make an appointment for fertility testing. Big hugs :hugs:.


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> Aidensxmomma - Good for you for pushing for fertility testing when YOU want it, not when the doctors are ready to give it. I hope you find a great doctor that you can see sooner and get your questions answered. I agree, ttc is a very frustrating journey. Hopefully this cycle will be your lucky one, and like me it will be right before you make an appointment for fertility testing. Big hugs :hugs:.

Thanks ksquared :)

I got some good news and some bad news from the fertility clinic I talked to today. The bad news is that it's more expensive than I was expecting. But the good news is that they are willing to take me on as a patient and do not require the one year of ttc, especially because I have endo. So that's really good. I'm going to talk to my OH tonight and we'll decide if and when we want to go through with this. I'm feeling a little more hopeful now that I know I have the option of seeing someone and getting some help.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey Aidensxmomma, thats great news! Im really excited that you can get the help before having to have been trying for a year! Is it really expensive then?

Im so sad today :( i really wanted the scan to go well, and tbh it didn't go badly in a sense that my tubes were clear and they just reiterated that i had pcos albeit quite bad pcos. I just cant shake the low feeling right now.


----------



## SilasLove

I left my appointment today feeling better, and with some possible plans. So I am happy I went back.

Basically, my dr said that if she sent me to a fertility specialist the first thing he would say would be that I need to lose weight - and the second would be that I haven't been trying long enough. The guidelines for them are under 35 - 1 year and 35 and old - 6 months. Basically, I am too young. BUT she said that if I come back at my 9 months TTC (2 months from now) and I have lost 10-15 lbs she would try a low dose of Clomid to help try to speed things along - given of course I can lose the weight and while losing the weight I don't get pregnant. She said even a 5lb gain/loss can mess up your ovulation. I go in on my CD21 because she wants to do some blood work to see if I am ovulating or not. So that is June 13th I do believe. So, at this point I know what I NEED to do. She also says she thinks I have a mild case of PCOS.

Basically, 5 years ago when I conceived our last child I was 20lbs lighter than I am now. Since I had no issues then the idea is that if I lost this extra weight then I would definitely be more likely to conceive again. :shrug: Heck, its worth a shot. I mean - its better than taking BCP for 3 months. And it definitely wouldn't hurt to lose the extra weight I have put on - depressing, no doubt but probably what I need anyway.

So, at this point that is where I am. If I can do what I need to do then I do have another option IF I don't get pregnant on my own. So, we will see.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ohhhhh my gooooosh ksquared!!!! I'm SO excited for you!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!

See it's the tww where things are just a little different! I'm so excited for you! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - I'm so happy to hear that you guys have the option to go for fertility testing and treatment. Hopefully you won't need it. Does O seem to be getting closer?

HopefullyOpto - I'm so sorry you're feeling down :(. I totally understand that hopeless feeling. So when they say "bad PCOS", does that mean the meds are your best option? I'm still hopeful that the meds will make this cycle much shorter and more regular, giving you more chances over time. And I'm glad that they're doing so many tests and helping you figure out the path you need to achieve that BFP. It's certainly not impossible with PCOS, as we've seen with many ladies on here. By the way, how are things moving along with your cycle? How are you feeling on the meds? FX you move into your fertile window soon and you'll get a boost of positive emotions.

SilasLove - I'm glad you're feeling better and have a game plan. I have heard that even just losing 5 pounds can help a lot. I'm glad your doctor is willing to give you clomid and seems to really want to help you. I hope your fitness plans will make you feel good and happy, and those positive emotions alone can help a lot! FX you'll get that BFP before the 9-month mark!

Crazycatlady - THANK YOU!! This tww wasn't really different until the end of it, which totally helped me not stress about testing or symptoms. I'm so glad it worked out like that so I had a nice dark BFP! :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey ksquared! 
So i suppose it would seem that meds are my only option at this moment in time but i wont know for definite until thursday next week. Im getting on ok with Metformin, the stomach problems are easing up unless i eat something naughty, which i do very rarely anyway. Im cd11 today and not much is going on, i dont imagine i will ovulate any time soon but here is to hoping. I imagine i will be taking a further course of provera near the end of the month if i still havent ovulated so i can then take the fertility meds if they are offered. But its all up in the air until next week so i probably will continue to worry until then. :( o well

So happy for you though hun! I really am (albeit a little jealous) :hugs:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

And now i have started bleeding, fun times! Guess its still irritated from the HyCoSy, i have read that it can happen for a couple of days after the procedure. I hope thats the case anyway...


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - I don't know what in the world my body is doing this cycle. I have ewcm but my opks are definite negatives. I've been testing for the last week and they haven't gotten any darker. :shrug: I guess I'll just wait it out. I'm not feeling to hopeful about ovulation in my near future though.

SilasLove - I'm glad your appointment went well and that your doctor is willing to help you out. I bet it's a relief to have a plan in place. 

HopefullyOpto - :hugs: Sorry that you've been having a rough time. I'm right there with you. This whole TTC business is draining. Hopefully you'll get some answers and a good plan of action next week and you'll feel better :hugs: As for the fertility specialist, they told me the initial consultation is going to be $466, which will be a meeting with the doctor to work out a plan and then a meeting with their business specialist to figure out finances. I'm not sure if OH and I are going to be able to afford starting this process in the near future, which really has me down. If the initial consultation is almost $500, I can't imagine how much testing and medications and everything are going to cost.

AFM - I keep going back and forth on what to do. I want to get pregnant as soon as possible, but I'm not sure if OH and I can afford the specialist right now, especially because of our wedding. Which brings me to another issue of whether or not I want to be pregnant for our wedding. I keep going back and forth between "I don't care, I want a baby" to "Well, maybe we should wait." It's such a tough decision and I'm having trouble deciding. I talked to my grandma about it and she said that she thinks we should wait until after we're married, then go see a specialist in March. That seems forever away though. *sigh*


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - I'm glad you're feeling Ok on the meds now. I think that's a good plan to give it to the end of the month. It's so hard to be patient sometimes! Here's hoping your body starts showing signs of O soon. But if not, I'm glad you have the meds to try next. :hugs: You'll get there! I would assume the spotting is from the hycosy since they were poking around in there. Maybe once the spotting is finished you'll start getting O signs.

Aidensxmomma - Sometimes I got ewcm for almost a week before O happened, and I only ever got a positive OPK that one cycle. I always just relied on temps and just tried to BD as long as I had ewcm. I'm sorry you're having a rough time deciding what to do. As much as it sucks, because of the cost it might be a good idea to just ntnp until after the wedding and then go in. You're still young and I don't think your issues are going to progress rapidly, so I think you will still be in the same boat health-wise. And maybe you'll get a surprise BFP while you're ntnp and have less stress! But yeah, that's such a tough decision to wait. :hugs:

Afm - I took a FRER and another internet cheapie this morning to check if my lines got much darker, and oh man they're so dark! Would you guys want to see? I definitely want to be sensitive to you ladies so if you don't want to see them, I totally understand. This is all still very surreal!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma sorry to hear about the costs and the fact that you might not be able to do anything about it at the moment. I think its a real tough decision about knowing whether to just go to NTNP. Personally i would just wait a few more months so it will be nearer to your wedding date, it gives you a few more months to put money aside that you are not using for the wedding and you will be not as heavily pregnant on your wedding day if you do fall pregnant. Ultimately its a descision for the both of you and its not an easy one to make :hugs:

Ksquared! I saw you posted your frer on the other page. Lovely lines hun, you are making progression which i am so happy to see.
Unfortunately the spotting is still around... Meh so i cant really tell what my cm is doing as a result. How are you feeling anyway?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I think my OH and I have decided on what to do. We're thinking that we're still going to TTC until our wedding. I don't think I could wait to keep trying for 9 more months. I do think that we're going to be putting off seeing the specialist until after we're married though. We are, however, considering having him get a SA done before that, just more for peace of mind than anything. It's been a big worry of mine that he's got problems, too. So since that's a relatively cheap, easy test we might get that done early. Everything else will wait until after our wedding. On one hand, it's a relief to have made a decision. On the other hand, I don't like that we're going to have to wait.

But on the bright side, the OPK I took today was darker than yesterday's, so I'm thinking I may ovulate within the next few days if it hasn't already happened. We've been trying to BD frequently, so fingers crossed that we catch that eggy. 

ksquared - I'm glad your lines have gotten darker! :happydance: I can imagine that it's very surreal to finally be pregnant after trying so long. I am so happy for you! I would love to see your line progression pics :)


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Aw dang it, I'm sorry you're still spotting. I can't imagine it would last much longer. FX you start getting some ewcm very very soon!

Aidensxmomma - I think that sounds like a good plan. It'll give you guys some ample time to let it happen naturally. Congrats on the darker OPK! I hope it steadily gets darker and leads to a nice early O this cycle. I hate when those OPKs are confusing. 

Afm - I'm feeling OK, but definitely different. Mostly just gas and the twinges, cramps and pressure that lets me know something is cooking in there, lol. Also the constipation has been a bit uncomfortable to deal with (not that I'm complaining!). My BBs are also feeling bigger and firmer, and they're very - ahem - alert a lot of the time. Which is so weird because I have small BBs. DH seems to be excited but also nervous, and keeps wanting to know the foods I should avoid and asking questions. And today he asked if the baby wanted ice cream, lol. Not like when we were TTC and sometimes he would avoid talking about things. The progesterone suppositories haven't been as bad as I thought either. I just put it in, and then it doesn't really leak out or anything. I was worried it would be messier and more uncomfortable than it has been. Time has been going very slowly though - I just want to get through the scary first few weeks and get my scan.

Thank you guys for being so sweet and supportive. :flower:

Oh, and here are all of the tests I've done. The lightest is my first BFP on Wednesday, and the other two were done yesterday morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4279.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4325.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4327.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crazycatlady5

Those are dark lines! Fantastic! So exciting!

Yep I remember the alert boobs and gas haha! That's great about your Dh! What was his initial reaction?

Hopefullyopto and aidensmomma I hope you o soon!


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - Your line on the FRER is so dark! The progression looks fabulous! :) I'm glad your DH is so supportive...what he said about the baby wanting ice cream is cute. :)

AFM - The OPKs haven't gotten any darker. :nope: Idk what the hell my body is doing but it's getting very irritating. There's a good chance I've already ovulated - I had a ton of EWCM and cramps the other day. But just no positive OPK. This is the second month in a row this has happened. Very confusing. :shrug:

I also got some good news from the second fertility specialist I emailed. They told me that because I have long, irregular cycles, I'm eligible to be seen prior to the normal 12 month requirement. Also, from my understanding, they should be able to bill my insurance for my first consultation because it'll be concerning a medical issue (endo; long cycles) opposed to an infertility issue. Even if they can't bill my insurance, a consultation with this fertility specialist will be $100-$200 cheaper than the other specialist I talked to, making it more affordable for OH and I.

So OH and I may end up making an appointment to see this specialist, at least for an initial consult and then taking it from there. We may still hold off treatment until after our wedding, but it wouldn't hurt for us to talk to a doctor and see what they say/recommend. I'm feeling good about whatever we decide to do. :thumbup:


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - Ugh, I swear those opks always caused so much stress for me. I can never remember if you temp? That was the only way for me to know for sure since I sometimes have a couple of patches of ewcm. Here's hoping if you ovulated that you caught the egg!

I'm so glad to hear that you have a better option for the fertility consult! That's fabulous!! It's nice that the decision is in your hands now, instead of being forced to wait. Getting the SA first is a good idea though, since it's so inexpensive compared to the full consult. Let us know what you guys decide!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma, fantastic news regarding the fertility consultant. Like you said, if it only means you go in to find out where to stand and have a plan of action which you can then put into practice should it be required nearer the time of your wedding. 

Ksquared. How are you hun. You getting any nausea or tiredness? Must be such an amazing feeling to know you finally achieved what you have been wishing for all these months.

So as for me im cd15. Just creamy cm at the moment, trying not to think metformin is going to miraculously change things for me so i try not to get my hopes up so its not so hard when things don't go as planned. This waiting to ovulate malarky is painful! I have my appointment on Thursday and i hope it goes well although i am extremely nervous that the news wont be great... :nope:


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - No, I don't temp. I don't think I sleep well enough to get accurate temps. I didn't have problems with the OPKs until the last two months. I did finally get a positive OPK this cycle though. :happydance: 

HopefullyOpto - Sending you tons of :hugs:! What's your appointment on Thursday for?

AFM - So I'm pretty sure I've ovulating...positive OPK yesterday and then tons of ewcm yesterday and today :happydance: OH and I managed to BD this morning and are planning on tomorrow and the next day just to be sure. Feeling hopeful this cycle. :)

We've decided that we are going to go see the specialist. I'm planning on making an appointment for next month. This month is just too busy for me to feel comfortable going through the process of starting treatment. Plus, I'm pretty sure one of the first things the specialist will suggest is for me to get the surgery done to determine how bad my endo is and to remove some of it. I am not prepared for that to happen this month. So we'll start the process next month. I'll be calling tomorrow to actually make my appointment. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time.


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - FX that your appointment goes really well on Thursday! I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you. I'm sorry you're not seeing any signs of O yet - ugh, all of the waiting is by far the worst! I agree. Hang in there! :hugs:

Aidensxmomma - Hooray for O and for good BD timing! Sounds like you guys are really on top of things and that's all we can do, right? FX you won't end up needing that fertility appointment next month, but I'm glad you're getting everything all set up. Having a plan always feels so good. Hopefully you won't have to have surgery.

Afm - The fatigue hit me like whoa tonight. The last week I'd been having trouble staying asleep, and felt like I had more energy. But at about 2pm this afternoon I started getting tired, and by 8:30 I felt I could fall asleep standing up. I'm still awake because I took a shower and DH isn't home yet, but it feels like 2am to me instead of 9:30 - lol. Otherwise I haven't had very strong symptoms the last couple of days. I am officially 5 weeks today, and apparently at 6 weeks is when the strong nausea usually starts. So we'll see. I also told my BFF tonight! She's the first person who knows besides DH and me, so that's a bit of a stress reliever. She cried she was so happy and excited! Thank you guys for checking in with me. I still feel guilty about talking about my BFP, so I'm sorry if I haven't been as quick with replies. I really, really hope you guys get your BFPs soon too! :dust:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Aidensxmomma, yay for ovulation! :happydance: what cd are you on? Im so glad to hear about your appointment plans. I must admit when i finally started having a plan of action i did feel a little more in control. 
My appointment tomorrow is to discuss my blood results and scan results and basically decide on whay course of treatment next. I imagine its going to be a few clomid cycles first to at least get me ovulating in a timely manner because i know i do ovulate its just not that reguarly. We will also find out DHs SA results so i keep my fingers crossed for that.

Ksquared, please dont feel bad for talking about your BFP, i feel better that you actually check in and let is know how your getting on instead of completely disappearing :) we all back each other and knowing you got there after 11 long months is comforting and i personally couldnt be more happy for you. Its lovely you told your BFF, and the fact that she cried is very sweet. Sorry your tired all the time, i guess thats to be expected. Lets hope you dont get a nasty case of nausea :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

HopefullyOpto - Yay it's almost time for your appointment! I'm eager to hear what they have to say about your results and next steps. Lots of luck that it all goes well! I think the results of my DH's SA looked good - the nurse had told him that as long as the numbers weren't 0, lol. I'm kind of curious to hear the nurse's interpretation even though we don't need the analysis anymore. Obviously he had enough, so I'm sure it was my body causing the long delay before getting our BFP.

Thanks for being so sweet :). Yeah it's been weird this week. Most of my symptoms are hardly there or gone completely. Seems common in week 5 according to the February due date board I'm on. I was super tired last night, but tonight it's not so bad. I'm actually having long stretches of time where I kind of forget about being preggo. Which is really nice so I'm not obsessing. Apparently the baby has a heartbeat already, which is just mind boggling! On Saturday I tell my other good friend, and then a week after that our families will know. Can't wait to let this secret out.


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - I'm hoping I won't need the appointment with the fertility specialist either, but I feel better having a plan and I'll feel even better once we have a plan with the doctor.

There's no need to feel guilty about talking about your pregnancy. We're all here for support and it's great when one of us gets a long-awaited bfp! :) That's so sweet that your friend cried because she was so happy for you guys. It'll be really exciting to tell the rest of your friends and family, too, I bet. :)

HopefullyOpto - I hope your appointment goes well and that you get some good news and a good plan of action. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:

Also, I ovulated on cd23 or cd24; since it's after midnight, I'm on cd26 now and 2dpo (or right around there).

AFM - It's nice to be in the tww again, although I feel like it's dragging already. :haha: My plan is to stay pretty busy during the next two weeks to help pass the time. I'm hoping to test on Father's Day and surprise my OH. I don't really have much to report on for symptoms so far, but it's much too early for that anyway and I'm trying to avoid looking for them. Keeping my fingers crossed that this month is lucky. It is month number 7 after all. :winkwink:

Didn't get to make my appointment today - I was really busy with the kids so I didn't get the chance. But it's on my to-do list for tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## TexMel

Congrats on o, Aidensxmomma! Glad you are working towards having a plan in place. I hope you won't need that appt.

Ksquared - when is your first appt? February babies! Love it!

HopefullyOpto - can't wait to hear the results from your tests!

Not much to report here. Belly is getting bigger by the day. I go in for my gender scan next Tuesday, but (hopefully) won't find out the sex until our gender reveal party on Saturday (6/20). My DH is going to find out at the appt and keep it a secret. So, we'll see how it goes. I feel great otherwise, no complaints here!


----------



## aidensxmomma

TexMel-That's really exciting that you'll be finding out the gender soon! 

HopefullyOpto-How did your appointment go?

AFM - I have an appointment with the specialist on June 30th. :happydance: Really excited but really nervous. The coordinator I talked to said that they will more than likely want to do the surgery to confirm and remove the endometriosis right away and probably test my OH to make sure he doesn't have any issues too. The coordinator seemed really nice and I think I'll feel really comfortable working with her. Hopefully the doctors are just as nice and easy to work with. And as an added plus, the appointment and surgery will be covered by my insurance. 

3dpo today as well. Nothing to report yet though.


----------



## ksquared726

Aidenxmomma - Awesome about your fertility appointment coming up so soon! And that they'll do surgery for your endo right away. And that's it's all covered by your insurance! :happy dance: I'm so happy for you that you're getting all of this taken care of and it's all working out for you. And that you're in the TWW instead of waiting to O. What a great week it's been for you :). That would be so awesome though if you got your BFP on Father's Day. But either way, you're on a great path to help you achieve your BFP. So happy for you!

TexMel - How exciting that you get to know the gender soon! How are you doing the gender reveal? I think the cake idea is fun, where you have the doctor put it in and envelope that you give to a bakery to make the cake either blue or pink, with white frosting (I guess chocolate works too). For me, I think I'll want to find out at the appointment with DH so we can react naturally. DH and I are both hoping for a girl, but obviously would be happy with a healthy little boy too. I'm actually eager to start feeling crappy since I don't have a growing belly to confirm that something is happening in there. At least crazy cravings and hunger - not really eager to puke but it'll at least make me feel preggo LOL. I've had hardly any symptoms all week.

HopefullyOpto - I'm hoping your appointment went well! Eager to hear from you, hon. :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Any updates from anyone? I'm anxious to hear how you're all doing! :)

AFM - Struggling through the TWW - sooo ready to test but that's just ridiculous. I know it's way too early for a bfp. I've had some symptoms, but nothing I'm looking into too much yet. Just gotta keep myself busy until the 20th, when I'll allow myself to test.


----------



## ksquared726

I'm eager to hear from HopefullyOpto about last week's appointment and if O is approaching yet. Hope you're Ok! And BabeAwait and Silas too!

Aidensxmomma - Just 5 more days before you can test! I'm sorry it's been a tough tww so far :(. You guys did a great job during O time so I have hope this will be a lucky cycle. Hang in there just a few more days! :hugs:

Afm - Took a nap yesterday and had some nausea this morning. I'm hoping the classic pregnancy symptoms are starting to kick in, though I hope the nausea isn't too bad. I told my other friend on Saturday so now two people know :).


----------



## crazycatlady5

I hopefully find out gender this week too, I go weds. 

We're not going to do a gender reveal party or anything too fancy, just keeping it simple. I can't wait to know!


----------



## crazycatlady5

This thread has been quiet! Where is everyone in their cycles right now? I've lost track!

Anyway, I find out we are having a little baby boy! I saw the boy parts too fairly clearly so I'm pretty confident the report was right! Haha.


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - I hope you're doing okay, hun. Anxious to hear from you! :hugs:

ksquared - How are you feeling?

crazycat - Congrats on your little boy! :happydance: Have you started discussing any names you like yet?

AFM - Still in the tww. 8dpo today. I've had tons of symptoms, but I'm not convinced any of them are true pregnancy symptoms. The most unusual one that I've noticed has been cramping. I've had cramps since I ovulated, which is strange. Normally they go away after I ovulate up until AF is due. FX this is a good sign! I'm going to try to wait until the 20th to test, but my resolve to wait is wavering. :haha: I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## nmv

I started Clomid 25mg this cycle...and today, for the first time ever, I got a CLEAR positive on *DAY 14*!!! 
Plus, I had an HSG last week to check that my tubes are clear and I read that the 3 months after are suppose to be prime baby-making time.
I'm ecstatic!!!!!!
:wohoo:

Now, we know that those of us with PCOS have a greater risk of miscarriage, so I've read countless articles about PCOS diets and have been on the strictest of whole foods regimens.

All we have to do now is BD like crazy and hope for the best! :happydance:
((FX))


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies. Well I went in on cd21 to do blood work to see if I was ovulating and I got the results today. My progesterone was .7 and with everything else looking normal Dr thinks I have PCOS. I am starting clomid on my next cycle. Since I haven't ovulated this cycle I know I'm out so looking forward to the new cycle and trying something new. Any advice from anyone who uses clomid is welcome. I need to catch up but its been busy with work and doing summer stuff with kids.


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - Have you tested? Fingers crossed the cramping is a good sign! So sorry I've been MIA from this thread. I'm still feeling about the same - barely any symptoms and I'm nearing 7 weeks. Makes me a bit nervous. I did take another pregnancy test on Friday for peace of mind and it was a very dark positive still, so I think all is fine. We are telling both sets of parents and out siblings today!! I'm so excited about that!

Nmv - WOOHOO!! I'm so happy that clomid helped you ovulate right on schedule! That must feel so so so good. Now you're in the tww and fingers crossed this cycle will continue being lucky for you :).

Silas - I'm so so sorry about your results and that you'll need meds to help you ovulate. I'm glad though that this result means you can get the clomid since that seems to help so many ladies here. Are you continuing to wait for this cycle to finish on its own, or will you take something to induce AF so you can get started on the clomid? CD 21 seems early so maybe they'll have you wait until after CD 28?

Miss you ladies! It has gotten so quiet here and I want to be here for you all! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Not inducing AF - waiting for her to show and then will do clomid on cd3-7. I'm optimistic about it though. :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hopefullyopto how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while..


----------



## ksquared726

I'm glad to hear it, Silas :).

Told our families today! My Mom had the best and happiest reaction, and my Dad too. And my sister said she got goosebumps and everyone was so excited and happy and surprised :happydance:. I'm so happy the secret is out. And my mom told me it took her two years before she got pregnant the first time and had my older brother. And her and my sister both said 11 months wasn't bad at all, and told me all of these examples of people who have been trying for years before it happened. I guess you don't get that side of the story unless you're close with the person. Facebook announcements always make it look so easy for everyone else. And also my aunt had really bad cycle issues too, way worse than mine because she'd only have 1 or 2 periods a year. So it sounds like all of the issues we've all had is way more common than people let on.


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared, so glad your family was so excited and you found out so much more about your family history! I love how babies bring families closer together!

Well, my intuition was right all along, I'm definitely having a BOY!! So happy that now we can start planning the nursery and picking out names and getting everything we need to prepare! I'm not sure why, but we haven't started anything yet! Also, started to feel tiny movements in the last week, mostly when I am laying down to take a nap or to go to bed.

Hope you guys have a great week! Where did we lose babeawait? Haven't seen her post in a few weeks! Hopefully everything is ok!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aidensxmomma

Just wanted to pop in and let you ladies know I haven't disappeared. Just going through a bit of a rough time...I got what looked like positive tests (even OH saw the lines) Sunday and Monday, but my blood test Monday was negative. I'm heartbroken. :cry:

I'm just waiting on AF now - she's due today.


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - I'm so so sorry to hear you're having a rough time. How awful to have two false positives, or a possible CP. i know exactly how you feel. It was such an emotional roller coaster. I really hope the blood test just didn't pick it up and AF won't show. At least your appointment is coming up soon, right? :hugs: Perhaps you can take another test in a couple of days if no AF.

TexMel - Congrats! You and crazycatlady are both having little boys!


----------



## TexMel

So sorry aidensxmomma!!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! :hi: I've missed you all! :hugs:

Sorry I've been MIA for a while. Life has been SUPER busy. And honestly lately the more I think and talk about TTC the more depressed I get about the situation. 

I am 7dpo today, like the past several cycles I ovulated earlier than the last. Just a few more days and I'll be in the "normal" range. I've had a cold the past few day, sore throat and super runny nose. I've got no clue where it came from. But I'm not really experiencing anything else. Had a crazy dream last night but that's normal for me on progesterone. 

Ksquared CONGRATULATIONS! ie so happy for you :hugs:

Aidensxmomma I'm so sorry. If you need someone to talk to you can PM me. You all know about my cp. I hope it isn't the case for you. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well! 

Congrats on the BOYS crazycat and TexMel! :)


----------



## ksquared726

Hi BabeAwait! That's great that you ovulated even earlier this time. Fingers crossed your cold at this stage is a good sign! I actually got a slight cold before my BFP too. But of course I've had other cycles where it was a bfn. When are you testing? Early next week? Has your LP been a good length the last couple of cycles? Good luck! It's great to hear from you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies may i join? 11dpo, bfn this am. due to test again on sunday. 

most of the time my cycles are anywhere from 30-40 something days.


----------



## BabeAwait

AF is due Wednesday or Thursday morning so I'll see if the witch comes first and if not I'll test Thursday. My lp has been good thanks to the progesterone it's been 12/13 days since I started taking it. 

How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## ksquared726

Good luck!! I'm rooting for you! :)

So far so good with the pregnancy. Symptoms are very light so it feels like it's not real. Most consistent symptoms are bigger and tender boobs, gas, bloating and I often get very mild AF-like cramps. I've had some super mild nausea here and there, and some heightened sense of smell, and lately been a bit more tired. That's really it. But it's all so mild and not all the time; mostly I just feel normal.I'll be 8 weeks on Tuesday based on O date. One more week until my first appointment!


----------



## rockstarlove9

crazycatlady5 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm wondering if anyone else out there is going through similar situation!
> 
> I find tww so difficult because of having a really long cycles, and not really knowing for sure when I'm ovulating!
> 
> This is just my third cycle off bcp so I haven't got into opks or temping or anything yet (which would obviously help), but I'm just not wanting to go there just yet since it's only been a few months. My couple apps also have me totally different ovulation dates, one says the ninth and one says tomorrow! Next af is expected around 23-24. So either way tww is a lot longer than two weeks!!! Anyone else in this boat??

Hi i understand your boat because im sailing right along with you. I got off the depo shot in october any my cycle still has yet to even out all the way. My last cycle was 120 days and this current cycle is at the lovely cd59. I started temping around cd 45 or so just because like you my cycles are extremely long and it will drive you insane not knowing whether your late and just waiting on your BFP or if your even actually late at all. From my experience as lovely as the period tracker apps are when coming off of bc and waiting for your cycle to regulate they are super unreliable. I say that because for me anyhow, my body was no more near regulated and my first two cycles following getting off depo were 29 days apart and so i literally drove myself insane during the 120 day cycle and took more hpts then i could count all BFN. All because i couldnt actually verify ovulation so i had no true idea when af was actually expected. I suggest temping just until your cycles become a little more regular just so you know when you ovulate in your cycle. Like for me this cycle according to the chart af is due on july 3rd and i know that for certain because based on my bbt chart ovulated on cd50. Good luck to you. Feel free to pm anytime, i know what your going through and i hope this helps.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Babe await I had a bad cold before my bfp too. Fx!


----------



## BabeAwait

Yay ksquared I can't wait to hear about your first appointment! FX your just one of those ladies who doesn't get ms. I bet it will all feel much more real after your first ultrasound. 

Crazycat I hope the cold is a sign! I'd take a cold if it meant a bfp, otherwise it kinda sucks having a cold in the middle of summer. How many weeks are you now and how have you been feeling?


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm 20 weeks now! Half way!

Feeling good. I have had a bit of ms into the second trimester but it's mostly gone, just the odd day here and there. My sides of my growing belly were hurting a lot and Dr said I needed better shoes with arch support, found some that weren't too bad and that helps a lot so now I'm feeling good again. Dh is away on training but I'm visiting him for the week. He had the weekend off and then has a long weekend off for Canada day next weekend (July 1 is Canada day). So nice to see him again. He's on a ten week training course. I brought him a onesie from his favourite baseball team for late Father's Day gift.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i've got nothing. 14 dpo. temp dropped today, and no af still. bad cramping on left side. but she should've been here yesterday.


----------



## BabeAwait

Awww that's so sweet that you've got time with your hubby crazycat! Onsies are so adorable I bet he loved that. Woohoo for the halfway point! Oh and happy early Canada Day. It's cool that the Independence Day in the US is just three days later. 

Afm I'm 11dpo and temp is still pretty high. Back when I got pg in February I used a less sensitive thermometer so out of curiosity I also used it today so I could actually compare my temp to my pg chart. My temp on that thermometer was 99.2 that's higher than it even got on my pg chart! And then on my nice basal thermometer my temps are way higher than the other two charts that I've used that thermometer for. Hoping it's a good sign. 
My "cold" has been gone the past couple of days. But I swear I've sneezed more the past week of my life than the past five years. I'm not really having other allergy symptoms so I feel like there's just something up with my nose. Also my boobs have been killing me and I notice they're veiny at night but sore bbs are a known side effect of taking progesterone so I try to ignore it. Three more days til AF or fingers crossed a BFP!


----------



## SilasLove

GL BabeAwait!! Hope this is it for you.


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks Silas :) How are you doing?


----------



## SilasLove

I'm alright. Didn't ovulate this month so I am waiting for AF and I'll start clomid on that cycle. She is due anytime unless I have another 45 day cycle on my hands. :( 

When are you testing??


----------



## BabeAwait

Aww man I'm sorry hun. Long cycles truly suck :( Is it possible you could ovulate late? It's happened to me before, that's the cycle I fell pg. I think my egg was actually better because of it. 
Will this be your first cycle of clomid?

AF is due for me Wednesday or Thursday morning so I plan to test Thursday. It can't get here fast enough! :wacko: :lol:


----------



## SilasLove

When I did my cd21 blood draw my progesterone was only .7 so Dr prescribed clomid for next cycle. And it will be my first cycle with clomid. 

Hurry on Thursday!!! I bet your excited. Just one more full day.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies :)

I've been super busy over the weekend so I haven't had much time to post. On Friday I had the rehersal for my friend's wedding and then I spent some much-needed time with OH. Saturday we went to the wedding, which was a really busy day since I was a bridesmaid and then Sunday and early today were spent visiting with family. I'm absolutely exhausted and so happy to finally be home. 

I'm pretty sure I did have a chemical pregnancy this last cycle. AF was really weird - shorter and lighter than normal. From what I've read, that can be caused by a chemical. Plus the two faint positives tests I had have me convinced that I truly was pregnant. I'm going to talk to the doctor to see what he thinks, but I'm pretty confident about it. I'm really upset about it still, but recovering.

I have my appointment with the fertility specialist tomorrow. I'm extremely nervous about it. I think they're going to have me schedule my surgery right away, but other than that, I don't know what to expect. Luckily, OH can go with me which helps me feel a little better.

Silas - Sorry to hear that you didn't ovulate this cycle, but I'm glad you're getting some help and are going to start clomid next cycle. FX that you don't wait much longer for your bfp! 

TexMel - Congrats on your little boy! 

ksquared - So happy to hear about your families' reactions :) I wouldn't worry too much about symptoms - I didn't have much in the way of symptoms with my first two pregnancies.

BabeAwait - Nice to see you! :) Keeping my fingers crossed for you for a BFP! I can't wait for you to test!

mommyxofxone - Welcome to our group :flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone. Has anyone heard from HopefullyOpto at all? I hope she's doing okay.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Update from my appointment:

The doctor said that he's certain I have endometriosis, but we're going to wait a few months for me to get the surgery to confirm the diagnosis. He also plans on checking my tubes to make sure they're clear when I do eventually get the surgery done. The reason we're waiting on the surgery is because he thinks I have PCOS as well. :nope: Next week I go in for an ultrasound to see if he can tell anything from that and I'll also be getting day 3 bloods done when my next cycle starts. He wants to make sure that it is PCOS causing my long cycles and then get that treated before moving on to treating my endo. 

While I didn't get great news at my appointment, I do feel relieved that I have a plan in place and a doctor who is going to help me find answers to what's wrong with my cycles.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so nice to have someone confirm a diagnosis isn't it?! so uplifting!!! you don't feel insane when you have a reason, and then you can begin the healing journey!!! 

i was having medical issues for a year, and my drs all thought i was insane. i had to diagnosis myself and actually wound up treating myself as well and now i'm ok! nothing like having that diagnosis and having a dr say 'oh, actually i think you're right' 

afm, :witch: here. cd 1.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sorry wasn't better news aidensmomma :(

At least now you know what's up and have a plan to move forward! Hope there's some progress!


----------



## BabeAwait

Sorry you now may have two diagnoses on your plate aidensxmomma :( I've actually had the exploratory laparoscopy done years ago. If you want to hear my experience with it let me know. I'm glad you now have a plan in place. It feels so much better to have people actually try to help you instead of feeling like you're on a hamster wheel.

Silas Good luck with the clomid. FX it's your magic pill!

I've been feeling experimental lately.. muahahahaha :haha: I've heard of opks sometimes showing positives when your pg. Because lh and hcg are structurally similar sometimes opks can pick up hcg (but NOT vice versa with hpts). So the past couple mornings I've taken opks just to test it out and to feed my need to pee on things lol. They have progressively gotten darker and a definite pos today. I'm not counting on it meaning a bfp I just find it interesting. I hope Thursday I will have a super strong bfp that I can see across the room!


----------



## TexMel

Babeawait - I totally did that one of the days I was waiting! I can't wait to hear your results!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks ladies :hugs:

*mommyxofxone* - It is really relieving to have a doctor confirm my diagnosis. I've been going through this all for years. I've had doctors tell me there's nothing wrong and I've had other doctors who admitted there was something wrong but just didn't care enough or want to help. So to have a doctor who is so determined to help me figure out what's wrong with my cycles (and hopefully increase my chances of getting pregnant in the meantime) is just such a nice change. It gives me a new sense of hope. 

Sorry to hear that the :witch: got you! But you're one cycle closer to your bfp - that's how I like to think of it :flower:

*crazycat* - I'm definitely feeling good that there's a plan in place. And at least I won't have to wait too long to start getting some answers either. My ultrasound is next week, so hopefully I'll have more information and an even better plan in place shortly after that. 

*BabeAwait* - I'd definitely like to hear your experience with the laparoscopy. I'm incredibly nervous about it, even though it'll still be 3-6 months until I get it done. 

I've used OPKs as pregnancy tests a lot, just to see what happens :haha: But it sounds really good that yours are getting darker/positive! I'm so excited for you to test! Tomorrow is the big day! :happydance:


----------



## BabeAwait

*Well here's my laparoscopy experience for you aidensxmomma! *

I was having it done in 06 to check for endometriosis. I had been diagnosed several years prior with PCOS and kept having horrible periods even though I'd been on birth control. I don't think I was allowed to eat a certain number of hours before. It was an outpatient surgery, my surgery was scheduled very early in the morning. I had to get totally undressed and I think they might have needed me shaved but I'm not totally sure. I had an IV put in for general anesthesia and after that I don't remember anything until waking up. I had instruments entered in through small incisions through my belly button and pubic area. They filled my abdomen with gas to help look around. When I woke up my throat and mouth were super dry from having been intubated (of course you aren't awake for that part). I was in the recovery area, and the nurses would only give me ice chips. My tongue was stuck to the roof of my mouth it was so dry lol. All I wanted was a super cold sprite. I wasn't in much pain mostly bloated and tired. I was able to go home about an hour after I woke up. Of course you aren't able to drive. I got decent pain medication to help with discomfort. The first couple of days I did take the medicine. Honestly I don't remember it even being as painful as getting my wisdom teeth cut out (not pulled they were still in my gums).
The most uncomfortable part for me by far was the left over gas. I felt like I had a bubble at my collar bone for a couple days and it was painful. It dissipates on its own after a while. I still felt bloated a week after the surgery but I'm sure it was back to normal by two weeks. 
They had used "dissolvable" stitches on me. Sometime between 4-6 weeks after the surgery I had my follow up with my obgyn. My stitches were supposed to be dissolved by then but they weren't. None of them ever dissolved I think my body isn't compatible with those. At my appointment she snipped any tied parts of the stitches and left the rest in there. A couple weeks later I ended up pulling them out myself with tweezers. It mostly felt weird all except for one that was a little bit painful, I think it had somewhat fused to some of my healing skin.
I do have a small scar from the incision in my pubic area. Hair doesn't grow there. :blush:

All in all it wasn't a bad experience. Of course the stitches situation was more likely something that just would happen for me and not most others. The worst part of it wasn't pain but being uncomfortable for a little while because of the gas. Pretty much it's like really bad pms lol. Hope this helps! It was a long time ago who knows they could do it totally different now.


----------



## BabeAwait

Well this happened...
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150702_085224.jpg
File size: 198.4 KB
Views: 1









CYMERA_20150702_085240.jpg
File size: 226 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ksquared726

Today's the day, BabeAwait!! FX those darkening OPKs mean that you'll get a strong BFP today! 

Aidensxmomma - I'm sorry about your diagnosis and that you have to wait a little while to confirm :hugs: I'm glad you're feeling good though that there's a plan in place. And since you have a doctor who's determined to help, if you get a BFP that sticks I'm sure you'll be closely monitored to make sure that anything that can be done to help the pregnancy last will be done. There's plenty of ladies in their first tri with me who also have endo and PCOS. By the way, how's the wedding planning going?? :)

Mommyxofxone - Sorry to hear that AF showed up. On to a fresh new cycle and new possibilities!

Silas - Can't wait for you t start your new cycle and get started with clomid!

Afm - Made it to 8 weeks, and my first appointment is just a few days away now. I'll post the ultrasound pic here if you guys want to see it :). Symptoms have increased this week and it feels like my belly is sticking out more, so I'm having to focus on sucking it in. I know it's all bloat and my muscles loosening up. Also the vivid dreams have been more vivid the last week or so. Last night I dreamt that my dad committed suicide and I kept seeing his ghost, and then another dream where a murderer on a motorcycle was chasing us. Thanks a lot for those dreams, brain! Ugh.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Omg babeawait!!! Congrats!!! So excited for you!

When is your Dr apt ksquared? Is it the 5th? That sounds familiar? Can't wait to hear how it goes!

As for me, still visiting dh. I'm here till Monday but it sounds like he has to go back into his training sat night :( so that's too bad. Belly is growing and growing. Baby will be the size of a pomegranate tomorrow! Sometimes I can't believe I'm already going to be 21 weeks tomorrow and sometimes I wish it would go faster because I can't wait to meet the little one!


----------



## SilasLove

I tested yesterday for a poas urge ... And surprise!! So I took my digi this morning!!! Surprise :bfp: for me. :wacko:

Congrats BabeAwait :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150702_094355.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ksquared726

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! So excited for you, BabeAwait and SilasLove!!!!!! Amazing!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Crazycatlady - My appointment is Monday the 6th in the late afternoon :).


----------



## BabeAwait

Congrats Silas!!! Do you have any idea how far along you are? 

I am exactly 4 weeks today.


----------



## SilasLove

I have no idea, so I'll go by LMP until my first appointment. (july 22)


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats to you both!


----------



## crazycatlady5

This thread is lucky! So excited for you both! Keep us posted!


----------



## BabeAwait

I have my confirm appointment set for next Thursday! They will also check my progesterone to make sure it's good. 

Also my first ultrasound is scheduled for July 30th! Three days after our first wedding anniversary :) I'm so excited!


----------



## SilasLove

When did you ovulate BabeAwait??


----------



## BabeAwait

June 18th. It was cd20 for me


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks. I was trying to narrow down when I may have ovulated. Was thinking maybe June 16-24.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats BabeAwait and Silas!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks aidensxmomma! 

How is everyone doing??

I hope hopefullyopto is okay haven't heard from her in a while. 

I feel like I've been spamming my own journal lately :haha: good thing there's not a limit on pictures. :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Oh and aidensxmomma before all the big fat positives I did post a reply about my laparoscopy experience for you. It might be towards the bottom now, I just wanted to make sure you saw it. :)


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hi ladies just wanted to let you know that I'm officially off the wait. Af showed her face tonight at 15dpo. I'm just happy the wait is over.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry rock star.


----------



## BabeAwait

Sorry rockstar. FX this new cycle will be the one!


----------



## ksquared726

Sorry rockstar. I definitely know that feeling of being happy to start a new cycle. FX this is the one!


----------



## mommyxofxone

on my way to vacation. see you ladies thursday!!! keep me posted. i'll expect a full report :haha:


----------



## BabeAwait

:lol: You'll definitely get one from me momofxone! My first ob appointment is Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## ksquared726

Finally had my first appointment today! Got to see and hear the heartbeat, and everything is looking good!! Phew, what a relief. Baby looks like a little blob right now haha. I'm measuring 2 days behind what I'd been tracking, but it was so difficult to get a good measurement. At first all of the measurements were a week behind, but then she did a different angle and baby measured longer. So I'm keeping my due date at Feb. 9 for now. Next appointment is supposed to be at around 11 weeks but they have to call me tomorrow to book it. 

Here's the pic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TexMel

Omg! I go away for a long weekend and miss not 1, but 2 BFPs!?! I am so excited for you, babeawait and silaslove! This is a lucky thread indeed!

Ksquared, congrats on getting to 9 weeks! I know it's a blob, but it's a cute little blob, isn't it? And the heartbeat is amazing. I still love hearing mine!

All this good news just made my day!


----------



## BabeAwait

Yay congrats ksquared! What an adorable blob! Lol

I can't wait to join the u/s club in 3 weeks :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Just a quick check in from my doctor's appointment - 

I had my ultrasound done today and the doctor says that it does very much appear like I have PCOS. My next step is going in for day 3 bloods, which will probably be towards the end of July/beginning of August if my body cooperates. I'm heartbroken :cry: I knew it wouldn't be easy to get pregnant, but I didn't expect it to be this hard with this much working against us either. :nope:

On the positive side, my doctor said that after we do my bloods, we will start looking into what we can do to get me pregnant. 

But overall, I'm just feeling really down and hopeless. :cry:


----------



## TexMel

Aidensxmomma, I am sorry you are down and feel hopeless right now. I know this journey does that to all of us at some point I time. But, it sounds like you are working with a great doctor that will help you get a good plan in place and get the ball rolling in the right direction. 
I know that means more waiting, but it will all be worth it one day. Just know we are here for you and feel free to vent all you need to! Hugs!


----------



## BabeAwait

It will be okay aidensxmomma! :hugs:

I know it seems like everything is against you right now. PCOS is not an infertile sentence. I've had it over 10 years and I know plenty of women on BnB who have gotten pregnant with pcos. My doctor wasn't even treating mine and I was able to get pregnant. It WILL happen for you. Your doctor is going to help you which is great news! Chances are once they start helping you won't have to wait longer than a few months. I feel like a lot of the time even if you do everything right it's just a roll of the dice which decides if it'll happen that cycle. The longer you've tried and the more you get help the better the probability! 

I'm sorry you are feeling frustrated. :hugs: We all have had those moments and are here for you. I have faith it will happen for you sooner than later. :)


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, everyone! :hugs:

Aidensxmomma - I'm so sorry you're feeling so down :hugs: I echo what TexMel and BabeAwait said - you're heading in the right direction and I know it'll happen for you. And as much as that chemical hurt, it seems pretty common that ladies have a chemical a cycle or two before getting a BFP. I *think* that's what happened to me even though I never had a definite BFP the cycle before I had a sticky bean. But if that doesn't happen, you're so close to getting started on treatments. Hang in there! :hugs:

BabeAwait - How are you feeling?? Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aidensmomma - I think it may have happened to me the cycle before my bfp too actually. I had that two day af, which was really weird for me as my af's were averaging 5 days long. I also had early pregnancy symptoms.

Your time will come soon!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks for all the support. It means a lot to me. :hugs:

I'm feeling a little better now. As I get closer to ovulation, I feel more hopeful that maybe this cycle with be *the* cycle. If not, then I'll get to discuss treatments with my doctor. Either way, this cycle is going to lead to better things. :)

Btw ksquared - I did love seeing your ultrasound pic. It's fantastic that you got to see your little blob and know that everything is okay. :)

BabeAwait - How did you appointment go?

TexMel and crazycat - How is pregnancy treating you both? :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry you were feeling so down aidens! glad you are better today too :) 


what's going on ladies? anything new?


afm- cd 11, home from vacation, and can start opks in 3 days :) nothing else new going on ! just very busy this weekend.


----------



## TexMel

I'm feeling great! Having some serious hip pain, but I'm thinking about going to see a chiropractor and hopefully it'll get better. My boy is moving around more every day and I love feeling him.

Just gotta start prepping the nursery now, trying to get Dh to give me input so I can go buy things!


----------



## aidensxmomma

TexMel - That's really exciting that your baby boy is starting to move around a lot more. Feeling my babies move was always my favorite part of being pregnant :) I think the chiropractor will probably help a lot. It definitely doesn't hurt to try. 

mommyxofxone - How was your vacation?


----------



## BabeAwait

Glad you're feeling better aidensxmomma! 

Exciting that you are feeling your LO TexMel! 

I am SO TIRED. I can hardly keep my eyes open most of the day. I updated my journal about my appointment it seemed to take a lifetime lol. I see myself beeing lazy with whatever BnB posts I can muster for a while.


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidensxmomma said:


> TexMel - That's really exciting that your baby boy is starting to move around a lot more. Feeling my babies move was always my favorite part of being pregnant :) I think the chiropractor will probably help a lot. It definitely doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> mommyxofxone - How was your vacation?

it was lovely! but glad to be home too. back in routine!!! still can't wait to go back next year :)



BabeAwait said:


> Glad you're feeling better aidensxmomma!
> 
> Exciting that you are feeling your LO TexMel!
> 
> I am SO TIRED. I can hardly keep my eyes open most of the day. I updated my journal about my appointment it seemed to take a lifetime lol. I see myself beeing lazy with whatever BnB posts I can muster for a while.

i was SO tired when i was pg with dd. Omg. my boss actually told me (i must've looked really bad) i could lay down in the back with the dogs on a cot (i was a vet tech). i never needed to- BUT i did have to drastically cut my hours at work. i was sleepin 15+ hours a day. But in second tri i felt better than i ever had in my life!!!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks mommyxofxone! It's good to know I'm not a freak of nature. Taking 4-6 hour long naps everyday isn't exactly how I want to spend my time lol.

It looks like you're gearing up to O. How exciting!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I was nonstop exhausted from about weeks 6 to 10. It didn't let up at all, no good days! Then it started to ease up and I'd have the odd good day.

Things are going well, I feel baby too but I don't think the kicks are as strong because of my anterior placenta. My back has been getting sore if I sit for more than about 15min and I've had pain in my right side so I try to be really conscious of laying on my left. And I've maxed out bra sizes in the normal stores.... So that's been interesting since I'm an average sized person so it's a bit much...


----------



## crazycatlady5

Also started looking at the baby's room. I haven't really done anything yet. Still have lots of time but I started setting up the baby book shelf and swapped my husbands dresser for the dresser in the baby room. So a bit of progress. My students gave me a tonne of baby gifts so I put them in the dresser. So that was fun. We'll do most of the getting ready when dh is back in August. Can't wait till he's home! He is so excited for the baby and so interested and involved. A lot of my friends are pregnant and have trouble getting their husbands interested and it's hard because I know mine is so the opposite, he's so great about it! but I don't have him here... Can't wait till he's home!


----------



## mommyxofxone

BabeAwait said:


> Thanks mommyxofxone! It's good to know I'm not a freak of nature. Taking 4-6 hour long naps everyday isn't exactly how I want to spend my time lol.
> 
> It looks like you're gearing up to O. How exciting!

i am! thank you!!! wonder if it's going to be another early o cycle or if i'll be waiting til later. more ferning this am. just hanging out. lol

Can you go to bed any earlier? seriously i was in bed some nights by 8. And the nights i worked til 8 i'd come home and slither into bed as soon as i could. And i'd sleep away the morning. 

i remember calling in to work one morning (i was supposed to be there at like 8) and saying i seriously couldn't get out of bed. i wouldn't be able to make it til 10. as soon as i got in that am i spoke to my boss about lessening my hours. 

i do worry a second time around i'll be that tired again, scares me with a lo!


----------



## BabeAwait

I thought I already replied to this a while back but I guess it didn't go through. :shrug:

Crazycat I feel your pain in the boob department! Before ttc I was a C now I'm a DD and I know they're just going to get bigger and bigger. Not even my stretchy maternity bra fits anymore :(
Not too much longer til your H is back hang in there! I'd love to hear more about the nursery when you make progress. 

Mommyxofxone The weird thing is I have a really hard time falling asleep at night. I get hot flashes and can't get comfortable or shut my brain off. And I mean it always takes atleast 2 hours before I fall asleep. But without fail about 2 o'clock everyday I need a nap or I'll doze off no matter what I'm doing. 
FX you get a beautiful mature eggy in the next few days! I've never used the saliva microscopes do you like it, is it reliable?


----------



## mommyxofxone

actually i LOVE my microscope!!! at first it was hard for me to understand it. but now, i think i finally have it figured out. i find it absolutely amazing!!! i had more ferning today too, and of course that's just going to get more and more. so as soon as it's a little fuller, i think we will start dtd every other day.


----------



## TexMel

Crazycatlady - I have the anterior placenta, too! I can feel him move a few times a day, but it's more like he is squirming around. No definite kicks, and definitely cannot feel it on the outside of my belly yet.

Babeawait, i was also exhausted from about 7 weeks until 14 weeks, then all of a sudden I got so much more energy. I did not have the luxury of taking naps quite so long, but I would have for sure! Even now I'll take like a 1 hour nap most of my days off, which is not my norm.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Positive OPK yesterday and cramps today, so I think today was ovulation day :happydance: I'll officially be in the tww starting tomorrow.

Just a quick update from me - I'll catch up with everyone's posts when my kids are in bed.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hurrah!!! waiting on my pos opk here :)


----------



## ksquared726

Yay, Aidenxmomma!! 

Fingers crossed you get a positive OPK soon mommyxofxone!


----------



## solesempre

i've had 28 cycle sinse FORREVERRRR...so this month we BD every orther day from CD 8 till 27...and i was sure i nailed the egg this time...BUT! ff says i O'd on CD 31!! what??!! :hissy::hissy:i am curently on CD38 this is the longest my cycle haver ever been in my entire life!! no AF, high temps, no symptoms at all and 3 huge BFN!! :growlmad:


----------



## mommyxofxone

sole well youd only be 7dpo so too early!


----------



## hiphophooray

Crazycatlady! I am just now back on bnb and see your wonderful news!! So so happy for you!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

2dpo today - feeling optimistic this cycle. Only 10 more days until my official testing day! I hope the tww goes by quickly.

mommyxofxone - Have you gotten a positive OPK yet?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi ladies, thought I'd join this discussion.. 

My cycles have quite irregular the past year but the past few months they've been around 35/36 days long, and I tend to ovulate around CD19. 

just makes it more frustrating because there's even more waiting for O time to come around! x


----------



## aidensxmomma

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Hi ladies, thought I'd join this discussion..
> 
> My cycles have quite irregular the past year but the past few months they've been around 35/36 days long, and I tend to ovulate around CD19.
> 
> just makes it more frustrating because there's even more waiting for O time to come around! x

Welcome! :flower:

I hear you about how frustrating it can be. I usually ovulate between cd19 and cd24 - there's people who are already testing by then! It really does make the wait to O that much worse.

Where in your cycle are you?


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidensxmomma said:


> 2dpo today - feeling optimistic this cycle. Only 10 more days until my official testing day! I hope the tww goes by quickly.
> 
> mommyxofxone - Have you gotten a positive OPK yet?

ugh no!!!

and i'm having ewcm and all that good stuff, but no positive opk. they're definitely getting darker, so maybe tomorrow? but not positive yet!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030

aidensmomma tonights opk


----------



## aidensxmomma

I had ewcm around 5 days before I got a positive OPK. 

My OPKs looked like that too, until I suddenly got a positive. Hopefully ovulation isn't too far off for you :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i sure hope it's soon! i'm already pushed into august. i just hope it's not too far! dd's birthday is the 6th so i'd love to know before it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

aidensxmomma said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, thought I'd join this discussion..
> 
> My cycles have quite irregular the past year but the past few months they've been around 35/36 days long, and I tend to ovulate around CD19.
> 
> just makes it more frustrating because there's even more waiting for O time to come around! x
> 
> Welcome! :flower:
> 
> I hear you about how frustrating it can be. I usually ovulate between cd19 and cd24 - there's people who are already testing by then! It really does make the wait to O that much worse.
> 
> Where in your cycle are you?Click to expand...

I'm CD7 today, so expecting to ovulate in around 12 days.. but it could be a little longer. 

Before I became pregnant with DS I had regular 32-day cycles, I have no idea why it's changed, I've not been on hormonal contraception for over 2 years either. x


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone said:


> i sure hope it's soon! i'm already pushed into august. i just hope it's not too far! dd's birthday is the 6th so i'd love to know before it.

My daughter's birthday is in August as well. Her birthday is the 20th. :)

I'm hoping that I find out before July 29, which is my OH's birthday. I would love to tell him he's going to be a daddy for his birthday.



tinkerbelle93 said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, thought I'd join this discussion..
> 
> My cycles have quite irregular the past year but the past few months they've been around 35/36 days long, and I tend to ovulate around CD19.
> 
> just makes it more frustrating because there's even more waiting for O time to come around! x
> 
> Welcome! :flower:
> 
> I hear you about how frustrating it can be. I usually ovulate between cd19 and cd24 - there's people who are already testing by then! It really does make the wait to O that much worse.
> 
> Where in your cycle are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD7 today, so expecting to ovulate in around 12 days.. but it could be a little longer.
> 
> Before I became pregnant with DS I had regular 32-day cycles, I have no idea why it's changed, I've not been on hormonal contraception for over 2 years either. xClick to expand...

That sucks that your cycles randomly changed :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinkerbell mine changes monthly :( not reliable at all.


does anyone know if it would be terrible if i moved my opk time up by like a half hour? i have to work tomorrow and have to leave the house at 5. i've been testing at about 630 ish, and then i tested yesterday at 6, and then hoping today i can test at 530 and tomorrow move it to 5. just because there is NO way i'm poas at work! lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

I wouldn't think it would make too much of a difference to change the time you take your OPKs by half an hour. I'm not very consistent about the time I take mine and I still get reliable readings. I'm no expert, though. :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thank you i've been worrying about it all day. i only did them at 630 to start because i wasn't going to be home on tuesday until 630. then in the end i screwed myself ! cause it's been harder doing it at that time!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783


aidens i wound up taking it an hour earlier, i have bad cramping on left side and look i got my positive! :happydance: line came up before the control too. :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783
> 
> 
> aidens i wound up taking it an hour earlier, i have bad cramping on left side and look i got my positive! :happydance: line came up before the control too. :)

:happydance: Better get to BD :haha:


----------



## TexMel

Congrats on o mommyxofxone!! Fx you catch that eggy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. looking at my chart too, yesterday's temp i think may be lower than it should be. pretty sure it should be 96.9 like the one today. i usually get my positive on the second day of the dip- they're usually the same. although i guess it could be normal like that? 

all i know is i'm feeling pretty good about the timing. just have to bd the next three days if we can.


----------



## ksquared726

Good luck, mommyxofxone!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone - I'm glad you're feeling good about your timing. FX for you!

AFM - 4dpo today (almost 5dpo :haha: ). I've been incredibly moody/irritable for the last two days. I was the same way when I got pregnant with my youngest, so I'm hoping it's a good sign this time as well. Nothing else to really report though.

How's everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm just waiting for my crosshairs and my confirmed dpos! hoping it's done this cycle and i can relax!! 

dh's birthday is today, i've just hidden his gifts with clues attached as i make him do scavenger hunts and dd LOVES that, so she gets to help find them when they both get up. 

we also have a baby shower today, looking forward to seeing my friend! haven't seen her since first tri and she just entered third at 30 weeks yesterday :)

i hope all your signs are good ones aidens! i also symptom spot and i NEVER am pregnant lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

The scavenger hunt sounds really fun for your DH and DD. :) 

Have fun at the baby shower!


----------



## mommyxofxone

it was great! although long lol. we left after two hours and she was only about half way through gifts. but i had a 45 minute drive home so i figured that was ok!


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone said:


> it was great! although long lol. we left after two hours and she was only about half way through gifts. but i had a 45 minute drive home so i figured that was ok!

I'm glad you had a good time. :) I would have left early, too, given the circumstances. I'm sure she was happy that you were there, even if you didn't stay for the whole entire thing. :)

AFM - I feel really blah about this cycle; that's the best way I can describe it. The moodiness/irritability is pretty much gone, so I have zero symptoms. No cramping, no changes in cm, no breast pain, nothing. So I'm thinking this isn't *the* cycle. :nope: I also don't really have as strong of an urge to test as I normally do, either. :shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidensxmomma said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> it was great! although long lol. we left after two hours and she was only about half way through gifts. but i had a 45 minute drive home so i figured that was ok!
> 
> I'm glad you had a good time. :) I would have left early, too, given the circumstances. I'm sure she was happy that you were there, even if you didn't stay for the whole entire thing. :)
> 
> AFM - I feel really blah about this cycle; that's the best way I can describe it. The moodiness/irritability is pretty much gone, so I have zero symptoms. No cramping, no changes in cm, no breast pain, nothing. So I'm thinking this isn't *the* cycle. :nope: I also don't really have as strong of an urge to test as I normally do, either. :shrug:Click to expand...

no symptoms don't mean anything either hun. i had cramping for af when i got dd. i had low back ache- and i was very warm (i used to get so cold before af. now it changes cycle to cycle) but that was really it. Nothing that could've been pg instead of af. i was so sure she was coming. i felt totally out. didn't have any of the special symptoms the other ladies get. and i got my bfp at 12dpo! so you are not out yet!




afm- i THINK i'm at 3dpo? today's temp is slightly whack because i went to turn off my alarm and instead knocked the phone to the ground where it continued to go off. ugh. then i had to get it before i could temp because dh was getting really mad at me (lol) and my temp said 97.5 when i got back in the bed. i then temped again at 8 and used the online adjuster which said it SHOULD have been 97.4 (it was 98.2 when i woke up at 8) so i did the 97.4 in my chart. Really hoping i didn't screw it up too bad. Sounds about right though.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks mommyxofxone. That does make me feel a little beget that you didn't really have symptoms and still got a BFP. :)

That's kind of funny about knocking your phone on the floor. Hopefully your DH didn't get too upset :haha: I would think that since you adjusted the temp that it should still be accurate. I'm not sure though since I know nothing about charting. 

AFM - 6dpo today. Still no symptoms to report. Just waiting this cycle out to see what happens. If I don't get a bfp this cycle, I'll get my blood test at the start of next cycle and hopefully start treatment. Maybe this cycle will surprise me though and i won't have to. FX!


----------



## BabeAwait

Aidensxmomma and mommyxofxone: FX for a quick tww!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks BabeAwait! :)

How are you doing?


----------



## BabeAwait

You're welcome :)

I'm good, thanks for asking. I'm already having stretching pains in my uterus which seems odd to me at only 6 weeks. Otherwise hardly any symptoms lately. I can't wait for my u/s to know baby is okay.


----------



## aidensxmomma

You're welcome as well :)

When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## BabeAwait

On the 30th. I'll be 8+0 weeks. :) It can't come fast enough!


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidensxmomma said:


> Thanks mommyxofxone. That does make me feel a little beget that you didn't really have symptoms and still got a BFP. :)
> 
> That's kind of funny about knocking your phone on the floor. Hopefully your DH didn't get too upset :haha: I would think that since you adjusted the temp that it should still be accurate. I'm not sure though since I know nothing about charting.
> 
> AFM - 6dpo today. Still no symptoms to report. Just waiting this cycle out to see what happens. If I don't get a bfp this cycle, I'll get my blood test at the start of next cycle and hopefully start treatment. Maybe this cycle will surprise me though and i won't have to. FX!

i guess it's fine cause temp went higher again today so at least we have our cross hairs. but they're dotted? i don't remember what that means lol

How long have you been trying hun?



BabeAwait said:


> You're welcome :)
> 
> I'm good, thanks for asking. I'm already having stretching pains in my uterus which seems odd to me at only 6 weeks. Otherwise hardly any symptoms lately. I can't wait for my u/s to know baby is okay.

i think the stretching is totally normal at that point? i was concerned because i never had it! i remember reading all this stuff i was supposed to be feeling and i never had it? i was so worried about baby. but i just never had any. and here she is gonna be four and no problems. So many weird twinges and things you can have. 

my friend is 14weeks and she has NOTHING. no symptoms, no feelings, nothing. And baby is totally fine.




afm- 3dpo and just gonna try to stay busy. i keep comparing this chart to the one with dd which i know i shouldn't do. but right now the temps are pretty close.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi again ladies. I'm currently CD10, think I will be hitting the 'fertile window' sometime this weekend, keeping busy in the meantime. 

You know how they date your pregnancy from the first day of your last period, for people like us with longer cycles do you date it from slightly later? Because dating it that way seems to assume you ovulate on day 14 doesn't it? Random question but just occurred to me lol xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Hi again ladies. I'm currently CD10, think I will be hitting the 'fertile window' sometime this weekend, keeping busy in the meantime.
> 
> You know how they date your pregnancy from the first day of your last period, for people like us with longer cycles do you date it from slightly later? Because dating it that way seems to assume you ovulate on day 14 doesn't it? Random question but just occurred to me lol xx

my cycle with dd i used ff and it went by my O date. it was later than the date of my period because i O'd on cd 21. my mw was annoyed but she was able to find the same date on her chart going by that instead of the af date. Guess what? she was born on the date that ff gave me. so yeah, i'd go by the O date!


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone - OH and I started trying on December 1st, so we've been trying almost 9 months. But I have endometriosis and my doctor also suspects I have PCOS, so that's why I'll be starting treatment before the 1 year mark. I go in for my blood test on Day 3 of my next cycle and then we're taking it from there. 

tinkerbelle - My doctors always originally dated my pregnancies from my last period. That caused a lot of problems when I got pregnant with my youngest - my due date and how far along I actually was were off by a full five weeks! I didn't know when I ovulated then, so I think if they would have known that date, it would have been easier to date my pregnancy. In that case, they had to use multiple ultrasounds to date my pregnancy.

So the short answer is that they'll probably date pregnancy from your O date instead of your LMP. :flower:


----------



## BabeAwait

Tinkerbelle- if you ovulate late they add 2 weeks from when you ovulated. Going by my lmp I would be 5 days ahead, but since I chart and use opks my OB agreed on how far along I was. Of course they may change the EDD if baby measures differently on an ultrasound. 

Mommyxofxone The dotted CH mean there is something making it not feel 100% about O date. Sometimes it's something minor such as ewcm after O or etc. I know I should feel grateful I feel pretty good lately but I can't help but wish I had a little more symptoms going on so I'd feel safer. Maybe that's just a normal thing to feel after you've lost a pregnancy? :shrug:

Aidensxmomma I hope you won't have a cd3! :p It's definitely your turn for a BFP! I hear of a lot of women getting pregnant right before their first fertility appointment. FX and toes for you! :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks so much BabeAwait :hugs:

7dpo today. Still nothing to really report on. I'm hoping for a surprise BFP, though. :thumbup: I may have already started testing :blush: Obviously BFN. But it's still early.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks babe i fixed it! was my ferning pattern. everything else lined up ok. so i have solid ones now.


----------



## BabeAwait

Woowhoo solid cross hairs feel so much better than dotted ones :thumbup:


I could never test that early pregnancy tests break my heart too easily. I guess I'm a whimp lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

not a whimp hun you're smart. i just can't control myself. i'm a control freak and i HAVE to know! even if you can't really know until a missed period!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I don't think you're a wimp either BabeAwait. :) I just completely lack self-control when it comes to testing. Like mommyxofxone, I'm a control freak and I need to know.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been off here the last while, trying to keep busy with dh away. Fx for you ladies in the tww. 

Still no sign of hopefullyopto hey, hope she's doing ok!

Tinkerbelle, they start off dating by your lmp but usually do a dating ultrasound to get a more accurate date. When they did that for me it matched pretty closely with my o date.

I'm doing ok, had my mat apt this am and gained more weight :( so feeling huge at the moment. It's all in my boobs and belly, but still more than I should've gained by now. I've maxed out normal bra sizes and my belly seems bigger than it should for 23 weeks to me :( ugh. I need dh back here to make me feel attractive again! He's so supportive.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey crazycat! Thanks for thinking of me, I'm still here following the boards.

Helllooooo everyone else, im sorry i went awol. My appointment after my HyCosy didn't go quite as expected. The SA came back with a possible MFI and that we needed to repeat before i was to be given any meds. 
Long story short the SA turned out to be a fluke and his second was perfect! I have been prescribed clomid and i start taking provera tomorrow as im cd30 and ovulation still hasn't occurred. Im on metformin and have progesterone for after ovulation occurs (i sure hope it does) so as to help any embie possibly latch on (well heres hoping anyway)

So i guess i owe BabeAwait a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS i knew it was only a matter of time before you got that BFP! I hope your doing well.

Ksquared i have already said so but a big congrats to you also :) you lucky ladies will be both getting to hold your little ones next year!

Crazycat, sorry you are feeling crappy, sounds like your little one is defo making his presence known. When is your husband due home for support? I couldn't imagine doing it without mine for so long. He is my rock.

Aidensxmomma, Im glad you have a plan of action in place. Maybe like BabeAwait says you wont need it and that BFP is around the corner :)

Silas congrats as well.


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycat - Sorry you're not feeling the greatest :hugs: When is your OH supposed to be home?

HopefullyOpto - So glad to see you back! We all missed you! I'm glad you're getting meds to help you conceive now. Your BFP can't be far off! Keeping everything crossed for you that your next cycle is the lucky one! 

AFM - 8dpo today. Still not a whole lot to report on. Just waiting it out and hoping for the best :)


----------



## BabeAwait

I'm sorry you feel self conscious crazycat. I think I'm going to feel hideous by the end of my pregnancy. I already gained 20lbs going off the pill. So add another 25+ lbs and I'll probably weigh more than my husband. And definitely the heaviest in my life. The other day I realized I will have to put away about 95% of my clothes because I probably won't be able to wear them for atleast another year. How depressing. I better get a nice new wardrobe lol.

Hopefullyopto I'm so glad you're back! And thanks for the congratulations :) It sounds like you're getting a lot of help. Seems like it's a better outlook for you now. I honestly don't think I would be pregnant today if it weren't for the help of progesterone. Please keep us updated! :)

Afm I got my wish... lol. Last night I was extremely nauseous. I couldn't help but think I wanted this lol. I ended up dry heaving several times but didn't vomit. I think my horrible heartburn may of had something to do with it.
Today I'm terribly tired. I'm happy to be having symptoms though. They went away for a while and it worried me. This morning I took a $ store test and the test line was nice and dark, it made hubby and I feel good. Just eight days left until my first ultrasound! I can't wait. That potentially means just 8 days until we tell our families! :cloud9:


----------



## mommyxofxone

how lovely you get to tell family soon!!!!

i don't want to tell a ton of people (if i ever get pregnant) but i have to tell my grandpa first cause they think he's gonna die soon. :(


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies - we saw our little one today and its lovely little heartbeat. :)


----------



## BabeAwait

You will get pregnant mommyxofxone! Sometimes it seems to take forever but once it happens it doesn't even matter what you went through anymore, it's all worth it. I'm sorry about your grandpa :( My great grandpa is kind of in the same boat. He was in hospice but suddenly got better after a few months. Recently he about cut his foot off with a chainsaw, he wants to be too independent so he ends up putting himself at risk. He's been farming since the 1930's and still wants to do everything his damn self lol.

Silas congratulations again :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

BabeAwait - I'm glad you're feeling reassured now :) I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound! That's going to be really exciting to tell your families as well.

Mommyxofxone - Sorry to hear about your grandpa :hugs:

Silas - Yay for getting to see your little one and his/her beautiful heartbeat!

AFM - 10dpo today. Two days ago (I think) I start getting some minor breast tenderness and yesterday I woke up with a horribly stuffy nose. I swear I see faint lines on my ICs, but OH doesn't see them so I think I just have terrible line eye. I'm going to test again in the morning with a FRER, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## mommyxofxone

cant wait to see your tests hun!


----------



## BabeAwait

I can't wait aidensxmomma! :)


----------



## ksquared726

Awful news. I've lost my baby. Ultrasound showed it stopped growing at 9 weeks. Going in tomorrow for a D&C so I can start healing. I'll be taking some time away from the boards, and I guess I'll have to wait a couple of cycles before we can start trying again. 

Best of luck to all of you ladies, and thank you so much for all of the support. :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> Awful news. I've lost my baby. Ultrasound showed it stopped growing at 9 weeks. Going in tomorrow for a D&C so I can start healing. I'll be taking some time away from the boards, and I guess I'll have to wait a couple of cycles before we can start trying again.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you ladies, and thank you so much for all of the support. :hugs:

I'm so sorry ksquared :hugs: Take all the time away that you need. We'll be here for you when you come back. Sending you lots of love :hugs:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh my goodness ksquared ;( my heart goes out to you. I'm so beyond sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I can't begin to imagine how you feel right now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ksquared726 said:


> Awful news. I've lost my baby. Ultrasound showed it stopped growing at 9 weeks. Going in tomorrow for a D&C so I can start healing. I'll be taking some time away from the boards, and I guess I'll have to wait a couple of cycles before we can start trying again.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you ladies, and thank you so much for all of the support. :hugs:

nooooo i'm so sorry love!!!! :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## TexMel

I'm so sorry for your loss, ksquared! I cannot imagine what you are going through. Please know we are here for you and will continue to be when you are able to come back on the boards and talk. My heart breaks for you!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Ksquared No! I cant believe it, im sooo sorry hun :hugs: thats awful news :(
My thoughts are with you and your husband at this painful time. Come back to the boards when you are ready, we are all here for support x


----------



## SilasLove

Im so sorry ksquared!! Please take the time you need and I an wishing you the absolute best. xx


----------



## BabeAwait

I am so so sorry for your loss ksquared. :( :hugs: My thoughts are with you and your OH. Take however much time you need. We will be here for you whenever you're ready to come back.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm, my hip has been bothering me for the last like 5 days. i don't think it's a sign (although i'm hopeful) but jeez.

also my pimples haven't stopped since O. which IS odd. even my daughter pointed to one and said mommy what is that on your face? because normally- i don' thave any!!!! Really hard not to test.

love seeing that ticker counting down days when i can test.


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone said:


> afm, my hip has been bothering me for the last like 5 days. i don't think it's a sign (although i'm hopeful) but jeez.
> 
> also my pimples haven't stopped since O. which IS odd. even my daughter pointed to one and said mommy what is that on your face? because normally- i don' thave any!!!! Really hard not to test.
> 
> love seeing that ticker counting down days when i can test.

Only a few more days until testing! Hang in there! :)

AFM - I took another test (or two :blush: ) at 12dpo. Negative. Pretty sure I'm out for this cycle. Now I just want AF to hurry up and get here so that I can get my blood test and take the next steps.


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidensxmomma said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> afm, my hip has been bothering me for the last like 5 days. i don't think it's a sign (although i'm hopeful) but jeez.
> 
> also my pimples haven't stopped since O. which IS odd. even my daughter pointed to one and said mommy what is that on your face? because normally- i don' thave any!!!! Really hard not to test.
> 
> love seeing that ticker counting down days when i can test.
> 
> Only a few more days until testing! Hang in there! :)
> 
> AFM - I took another test (or two :blush: ) at 12dpo. Negative. Pretty sure I'm out for this cycle. Now I just want AF to hurry up and get here so that I can get my blood test and take the next steps.Click to expand...


sorry about the bfns hun. i'm sure i'm going to be right there with you. :(

9dpo here, was thinking about testing in the am at 10. nervous. afraid to. i guess i'll see how i feel in the am.

still having pimples everywhere which isn't normal, so if i'm not pregnant this is a cruel new joke. :(

Not feeling confident at all. woke up from a dream where i got my period. :( :cry: so hoping that's not true. af due thursday.

i've had tiny twinges of cramping on and off, but other than that and the pimples i really have nothing going on. :( :shrug:


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone - sending you some :hugs:

If I were you I would definitely test in the morning, but I'm a POAS addict so I like to find any excuse to test. :haha: 

AFM - Thought I saw a faint line on my IC. I probably just have line eye, though, because I see nothing in the pictures. :shrug: If AF doesn't show up tomorrow, I'll test again with a FRER, but I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way. She's due tomorrow.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm definitely testing in the am. just terrified. i really don't want to see a bfn. trying to prepare myself NOW for the bfn tomorrow.

and i wanna see the test :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Good luck to you ladies. Do you think cycles can sync via forums? Because we always have atleast two in the tww at the same time lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

Here's a test that I just took. I swear I see a faint line, but then it disappears. This is driving me absolutely crazy :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







13dpo2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









13dpo.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone - I can't wait to see your test tomorrow! FX for you!

BabeAwait - That would be crazy if our cycles synchronized just from chatting on the forums. lol. It is weird that there's always two of us in the tww, usually pretty close on dpo too.


----------



## JLM73

aidensxmomma I can't see anything in the inverted one, but when i tilt my laptop screen I can see pink at the top part of the regular pic
Hopefully you get your strong bfp so there's no doubt...I hate hate hate when I see something but later it's lighter or gone...it will drive you mad


----------



## BabeAwait

I tried my ol sharpen and saturate trick for you aidensxmomma. I notice on certain brands I always get a slight line bfn or not and it never shows up well on camera.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150726_230915.jpg
File size: 85.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, 10 dpo and bfn.



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=885501&amp;d=1437993782


----------



## TexMel

Neither of you ladies are out yet! 10dpo is still super early to get a BFP. Keep the tests coming, as a former POAS addict, I love seeing these!

Fx!!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

:witch: got me today. :(

But on the bright side my blood test is scheduled for 8am Wednesday morning, so hopefully I'll be starting treatment for everything soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: hun i was so rooting for you too. i can't believe it got you. but really glad about your game plan coming up :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks. :)

I'm hoping that everything goes well with my blood test and I get some answers and can start some treatment. I'm feeling hopeful about it. I'm not sure when my next actual appointment will be, but I should find out Wednesday when I go in for my test.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my temp went up up up today- so i tested. 

:bfn: 

i don't understand :nope:

I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone said:


> my temp went up up up today- so i tested.
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> i don't understand :nope:
> 
> I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.

:hugs: I have no advice, but just know you're not out until the witch shows. Maybe it was still too early for a test to be positive. Keep hanging in there. :flower:

AFM - I got my blood test results back already. They showed that I have normal thyroid levels, however they're on the low end and my be causing problems. Also, my blood tests revealed that I'm insulin resistant. :nope: I'm pretty sure that confirms my diagnosis of PCOS as well. I have an appointment Friday afternoon with my doctor to discuss my results and treatment options. I'm nervous and hopeful about my appointment but also feel really defeated at the moment. It feels like there's so much working against me right now. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh aidens i'm so sorry :( try to stay calm until you at least meet with the dr.


i also had a nice streak of red when i wiped today. nothing else, but, now just waiting for af tomorrow.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm trying to stay calm and away from google. I did do a little bit of research but not much. I'm trying to stay away from google until I talk to my doctor and get an official diagnosis. 

Sorry to hear that the witch is coming, mommyxofxone :hugs:


----------



## BabeAwait

Sorry you've had a bad tww ladies :( I have everything crossed that your next cycles will be the one!

Afm we have our first ultrasound tomorrow! I will update on if baby is doing well and even post a sonogram pic if you all don't mind? I'm super nervous about baby having a heartbeat and being okay.


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes please share!


----------



## TexMel

Aidensxmomma sorry to hear that, but at least metformin will help in more ways than one. It's main use is to help with insulin resistance in diabetic patients and then it just has this awesome side effect of increasing and promoting ovulation. In your case, it will help with both!

Obviously, I can't guarantee that is what they'll recommend for you, but it seems like a clear choice from what you've told us! Good luck with everything! You're still on the right path to getting answers and the right help!!


----------



## BabeAwait

So I'm a day late here on my ultrasound update. Baby is doing amazing! 

There is just one baby contrary to my instincts lol. The heartbeat was 169bpm. According to a hb gender calculator (for fun) it's guess was a girl. I have the sonogram pictures in my journal and the full story if anyone wants to take a look. We told our families and announced it on Facebook with a cute little picture. I thought it would seem more real now but it doesn't. :/ But I love my little smidge so much :cloud9: <3

*Oh my due date is now March 7th.* Even though I am 99% sure on the day I ovulated baby measured 3 days ahead. 

A few people have told me they think I'm having a girl already. We will see if they're right in a couple months!


----------



## mommyxofxone

babe thats lovely! and we did the HB thing as well and it was right for us. in fact i've only known one person it was wrong for. :) my other friend is pregnant and she never asked how many beats! i was like whaaaaaaaaaaat how am i going to guess what you're having?!

glad it all went so well for you!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks hun! We didn't even ask the tech she just told us the hb lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats BabeAwait! So happy to hear everything is going well! I never guessed baby's gender from the heartbeat but I always used those Chinese Gender Predictor charts. It's fun guessing what you're going to have :) Are you going to find out the gender or stay team yellow?

AFM - My appointment Friday went as well as it could have. My doctor confirmed that I have PCOS and I'm starting treatment for my thyroid and my insulin resistance. I was put on a medication for my thyroid (I forgot what it's called) and Metformin. I'm hoping that maybe this is all I need to get my long-awaited rainbow.

I have an appointment with the dietitian on Monday to discuss lifestyle changes to keep me healthy and help me lose weight. I'm excited and really nervous to be making these changes. I know that I need to be healthier and I'm glad I'm getting help to do that. Plus, this is just another step towards my baby. 

I'm feeling more hopeful now that I've started these medications. The fertility coordinator told me that she wouldn't be surprised if I get pregnant before my next appointment (in five weeks). I really hope she's right. If not, we've almost reached the one year mark of TTC (8 months TTC, 2 months NTNP), so we will be getting a SA done for OH and possibly other fertility medications for me within the next few months.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so glad you're feeling better aidens :hugs:

babe but if she hadn't told you wouldn't you have asked?! i mean we are all over these forums, you have to ask! lol! 

i definitely would! i couldn't believe she didnt.


----------



## BabeAwait

Wow that's amazing aidensxmomma! I'm so happy for you :) I hope she's right about getting pregnant soon. Good luck on the new meds!

Mommyxofxone I probably would have forgot to ask because I was so taken aback by seeing my little baby! I did ask if she could tell where baby implanted and she said no because the placenta is still too small. 

The Chinese calendar, lunar moon test, and a random quiz all 3 said it's a girl too. :shrug: I can't wait to find out :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i didn't ask at my sonogram- because i didn't have one until 13 weeks, so to be fair, i asked at 10 weeks when they looked for the hb on a doppler. :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

The heartbeat was wrong for me. Said girl and I'm having a boy! Only thing that was right was the Chinese gender calendar. 

So happy for you babeawait! Can't wait till you find out if it's a boy or girl!

Aidensmomma glad you are getting some answers!

Afm - baby boy is now kicking and moving like crazy! Took a little longer with anterior placenta but he's making up for lost time! I can feel him a lot now! I can even see where he is sometimes. Today he camped out up high and caused me a lot of pain! Pretty sure he kicked out one of my ribs last night! (This is not as extreme as it may sound to you - I have a rib that has popped out 3 or 4 times so I think it pops out fairly easily, chiropractor just pops it back in). But, in the meantime, it's super painful as baby was pushing on it, or pushing organs up into it or something all day!


----------



## TexMel

Babeawait, lovely journal entry! So excited for you! I don't remember now exactly what my boy's HR was the first few times, but I know it was on the higher end of those predictors, but it has since slowed down into the "boy" range. Chinese predictor chart was right on.

Aidensxmomma, glad to hear you are starting the right meds! Sounds like they are taking good care of you!! Fingers crossed they are right!

Crazycatlady, I feel like our pregnancies are so similar it is kind of eerie. Anterior placenta here, too, started feeling him more and even have seen my belly move a couple of times. DH has missed it every single time bc baby stops the second I try to get hubby's attention. No rib issues for me, that sounds painful! I am going to the chiropractor for hip pain and that is working miracles!

We went to all the baby stores this weekend checking out cribs, changing tables, gliders, strollers, play yards, etc. I though DH would quit after the first store, but he kept going and he's even volunteered to take off work on Wednesday afternoon to go back with me to start our registry. He's a brave and patient man. It's so fun getting all of our nursery decor picked out! It's definitely making it more real! Our crib should arrive this week sometime! Can't wait!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

crazycatlady5 said:


> The heartbeat was wrong for me. Said girl and I'm having a boy! Only thing that was right was the Chinese gender calendar.
> 
> So happy for you babeawait! Can't wait till you find out if it's a boy or girl!
> 
> Aidensmomma glad you are getting some answers!
> 
> Afm - baby boy is now kicking and moving like crazy! Took a little longer with anterior placenta but he's making up for lost time! I can feel him a lot now! I can even see where he is sometimes. Today he camped out up high and caused me a lot of pain! Pretty sure he kicked out one of my ribs last night! (This is not as extreme as it may sound to you - I have a rib that has popped out 3 or 4 times so I think it pops out fairly easily, chiropractor just pops it back in). But, in the meantime, it's super painful as baby was pushing on it, or pushing organs up into it or something all day!

I've only known one person that had the hb thing wrong but seriously it's all in fun anyway :) i always am interested to see if it's right or not! it's fun! i did the baking soda thing when i was pregnant when you pee on it (yay something to pee on) and it said girl. and it was right! and so was the hb. the chinese gender thing was wrong for me saying i was to have a boy. BUT i enjoy all those little things!!

how lovely you can feel baby so much :) love it!





afm. :coffee: it's going to be like like another week and a half before i can start opks.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah it is so fun to guess and try them all out!

Texmel you are ahead of me though, even though by due dates I guess I should be getting organized first! Eep! Our dates are so close though, really who knows which of us will be first. 

I haven't done much of anything yet. Haven't even thought of registry or shopped for any nursery stuff.... 

My moms going to go look at strollers with me today though, it's her baby gift to me. Dh is still away, just over a week to go. Can't wait to have him back!


----------



## aidensxmomma

How's everyone doing? :flower:

I think I'm going to ovulate soon. I really hope so. This will be the earliest I've ovulated since I started TTC and keeping track of ovulation. Keeping my FX!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi guys - thought I'd check in. :)

It's been 2 weeks now since my D&C procedure. I'm still spotting, and it's weird because sometimes it ALMOST stops and then it starts increasing again. But I guess this whole first cycle is going to be really weird. Just have to wait until my next AF before we can start ttc again, which if I'm lucky will bit in 2-3 weeks. But with my long cycles who knows. I'm temping again, and I'm not on Vitex or anything. Just a prenatal vitamin to prepare for when we are ttc again and hopefully get pregnant again. Plus it's good to get my vitamins :). I took a pregnancy test on Friday last week and there was still a very very faint line, but the one I took yesterday morning was completely stark white BFN. So that's awesome because my body is going back to normal. I guess some ladies still get a positive for a while, and often that means there was something left inside that would need another d&c. So looks like I'm all good. The kinda sucky think though is that I seemed to have developed some type of infection at my cervix because it got really itchy the last few days, and my back hurt a lot. After some convincing (they kept saying without a fever or smelly discharge I don't need antibiotics), I got some antibiotic gel to insert and after just 1 application it felt much better. The doctor said I may have reacted to some cleaner they used during my surgery/procedure. Did I tell you guys that it was like a full-on surgery with anesthesia and an IV and being rolled around in a hospital bed, and everything? The only other time in my life I'd been put to sleep for a procedure was to get my wisdom teeth out. So it was a little scary and felt like a big deal, even though once they actually started the procedure it took them less than 10 minutes. I'm glad I wasn't awake for it though. I'd be even more traumatized. 

So anyway, I'm healing and emotionally getting a lot better. I still have my sad moments, and times when I want to tell everyone what happened because I feel so alone. And I look away when I see babies or kids in public, and I don't really want to see even my nieces and nephews at the moment. I know it's so common, but I haven't talked to anyone in real life who's gone through the same thing. My sister's good friend lost 2 and now has 2 adorable little boys, so I might talk to her. She lost one in a similar way that I did, but her other one she lost really far into the pregnancy so I feel bad having her relive any of that to comfort me. But my sister says she's totally open to talking about it, so I think I will. I'll also feel much better when I stop spotting and don't have to be reminded every time I use the bathroom! And when we start ttc again. 

Today I'm meeting my friend who's 5 months pregnant. She was the one who was 2 months ahead of me, and we were so excited about going through this together. I wanted to get the meeting over with and I don't want her to feel guilty or not be able to be happy about her baby boy. She is the one who got pregnant on her first try though, so it's a little hard. She's pretty good about being understanding and saying comforting things though. But there's no way she understands fully. Fingers crossed I can be strong. I think it'll be fine though. 

Anyway, thanks for reading. You ladies have supported me so much and I'm eager to join you again for ttc! I have a follow-up appointment with my doctor on Sept. 2 so depending on when AF shows, we should be back at it in September. Hope you're all doing well! :hugs:

Aidensxmomma - FX you do ovulate soon! I'm glad it seems close and that would be awesome if you did so early.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared I am so happy to see you back and doing as well as you can be! Glad you are healing. Your sisters friend sounds like a good person to talk to. I know they always say wait the 12 weeks before telling people because of this, but you're right, now you don't really know anyone to talk to about it. I wish as a society people were more about miscarriages so that people could support each other. Of course on the other hand there might be a lot of times you don't want to talk about it. And of course no one can understand completely without going through it. 

My DH is finally coming home next weekend. I can't wait!


----------



## crazycatlady5

How is everyone else doing? This thread has gone so quiet!


----------



## mommyxofxone

doing ok over here. should o over this weekend/early next week


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - Glad to hear you are doing as well as you can be. :hugs: 

AFM - Not sure if I'm in the tww yet or not. If I am, I'd be 4-5dpo today. This cycle has caused a lot of confusion regarding my ovulation date. So I'm kind of letting this cycle go and just seeing what happens. I plan on testing for the first time in about a week.


----------



## mommyxofxone

taking an impromptu trip to the beach today. will be back friday or saturday. should be time to O then. Going by previous dates, i should POSSIBLY get a postive opk on saturday. i'm not taking them with me. so i 'm just starting my tests a day or two later than normal.


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Yay, your DH will be home in just a few days! Finally!

Aidenxmomma - Sorry your O isn't exactly confirmed yet. Hopefully you are in the tww and the fact that you're not sure if you've O'd will make the time go by easier with less symptom spotting. 

Mommyxofxone - Have fun at the beach! And FX you get a nice dark opk when you get back, all nice and relaxed :).

Afm - This morning I take my last dose of the antibiotic gel, yippee! The itching is gone and my spotting has been gone too since Saturday. So I'm thinking after this morning's application of gel I will finally feel normal and not like I'm in post-miscarriage mode anymore. I have 1 week 2 days left of pelvic rest. Now I'll just be waiting for my first AF to arrive. My temps haven't shown ovulation yet, but it's not likely I will ovulate this first cycle and I should still get AF without waiting a super long time. I hope that's the case. I'd love to get AF before my Sept. 2 follow-up appointment, so we can get back to ttc as soon as possible.


----------



## mommyxofxone

yay so glad for your last dose ksquared!!!


cd 15 here today and just started opks. had a bit of ewcm today too. i was also pissed cause the first test i opened was a freaking hpt! omg! i totally wasted one! how awful. noticed before i dipped it though. but opk has a definite line so it's coming soon. i also have pimples starting. all the signs are here, probably going to dtd tonight just cause we know o is coming.


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys - How's it going with ovulation and the TWW?

I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Monday, and the last two mornings my temps have been up. So that's exciting because it means the end of this first cycle is in sight. But ever since my body has gone back to normal with no spotting or even any sign that I was ever pregnant, I've been having more sad moments. Just don't know when it's going to stop being hard emotionally. Perhaps when I get my rainbow baby. *sigh*


----------



## mommyxofxone

i THINK i'm o'ing today? lol. not sure.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sorry I haven't been posting much. I've been super busy with getting the kids ready for school and planning my wedding. 

As for this cycle, I have absolutely no idea when I ovulated. I thought I ovulated on cd12, but if I did I would be 16dpo which wouldn't be normal at all - my luteal phase is normally 13 days. The only time it was different was in June when I had my chemical. So I am sure I was just wrong about when I ovulated. And I wasn't good about keeping track of cm or testing consistently, so any ideas of when I ovulated are just guesses. I could be anywhere from 6-11dpo. Just going to wait this cycle out now. 

How's everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Fx this your cycle aidensmomma! Let us know if/when you test!

I'm in the third trimester now! Can't believe it, but also can't wait to be done! Got my stroller yesterday and that was super exciting. First big thing we've got. So happy dh is home with me now. Although he works a lot. 60 hours this week and it's his first week back. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Scottish mum

Sorry I'm not switched on with the words used! What's a chemical? X


----------



## mommyxofxone

chemical pregnancy hun, means she got a line before her period and period came anyway- it's a really early miscarriage.



5dpo here and bored. :coffee:


----------



## SilasLove

I'm 11 weeks now, heard the heartbeat via Doppler at my last appointment. I'm still feeling sick on and off so I hope that goes soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Fx'd your illness goes soon Silas. 

I can't use bnb on my computer anymore- seriously screwing it up. So if I miss posts I apologize very hard to keep up with my phone


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycat - So glad OH is home with you now! :) That's got to be exciting to make your first big baby purchase and to reach the third trimester :happydance:

I'm not sure when I'll be testing again. I've been testing for the last week because I thought I ovulated a lot sooner, so now I'll be taking a break from testing. I'm thinking that maybe if I don't get my period by August 31st, I'll test again. 

Mommyxofxone - When are you testing? I might be the almost the same dpo as you. 

Silas - So happy you got to hear the heartbeat! Hopefully your sickness goes away soon. You're getting really close to the second tri, so it shouldn't last too much longer. :hugs:

AFM - I'm very frustrated with this cycle. I'm trying to be patient and wait it out, but patience it difficult. I'm hoping that maybe since I wasn't keeping track of ovulation and everything I'll get a surprise BFP since I wasn't stressed about it all. One weird thing that's been going on lately is that I've been sooo hungry the last few days. I usually don't have much of an appetite but since last week, I've been constantly hungry. Maybe it's a sign. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## ksquared726

Aidenxmomma - Sorry this cycle has been so confusing and frustrating. Not tracking ovulation can be a nice change and much less stressful, but also the not knowing can cause stress too! Lol. Glad you've kept busy lately to help keep your mind off of it. FX for that surprise BFP!

Crazycatlady - I can't believe how quickly time has gone by that your due date is just a few months away now. Crazy! I'm so glad your DH is home so you can enjoy this time together and start really preparing. How is your work going now or has it not started back yet?

Scottish mum - Not sure if I've seen you on he boards yet, but hello and welcome! :)

Mommyxofxone - Sorry the tww is dragging for you :(. But now you're 7dpo, which is prime implantation time. FX you start getting some signs soon, or at least that you can distract yourself for a few more days. 

Afm - I'm 9dpo so just a few more days before my first AF after my D&C. Yay! This tww has truly been awful with the way the progesterone has been making me super sad and emotional. And it made my belly stick out again, just reminding me that I was pregnant but now I'm not. I finally started exercising again so I can get rid of the belly. I had a hard time exercising before because it took a while for me to heal, so it's nice to be able to go running again. A week from today is my follow-up appointment, which I'm not exactly sure what my doctor is going to do. Hopefully examine me to tell me that I'm fully healed and can start ttc again. I think when we found out I was miscarrying, she said to wait 2 cycles but I don't remember - obviously had a hard time processing any information. But I feel like my body is ready, and other ladies all say their doctors said just 1 cycle or even just when they felt ready. I'm ready!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm glad you're feeling ready ksquared :) sorry this tww has been frustrating!

Not back to work yet, we start after labour day so I still have a couple weeks. I'm dreading going back, can't imagine being on my feet all day at this point. The Dr says with my scoliosis it could be difficult and they might be putting me on sick leave early.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ksquared hun you're so brave way to go love! I'm sorry you've been feeling pretty crummy but hoping you'll feel better soon!!

Aidens wellllll I shouldn't test for a long time. I know this early bfns all too well but I had a drop this am in temp. If it is Id I will probably test saturday cause at the earliest I know is two days it'll show. With dd I had a dip on 8or9 dpo and got a negative at 10 dpo (didn't know it was Id) and got my positive on 12. So I'm trying to give it three days. Just don't know if I can. Also my ics this time are less sensitive than the ones last time.


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys. I'm on CD 3, which means I'm officially done waiting and will start TTC again! I have my follow up appointment on Monday, so unless it doesn't go well I should be all good. 

On a sad note, my 16-year-old cat might be dying. She's at the vet for a blood test and for monitoring to confirm what's wrong with her, but she hasn't been doing well lately. She's so frail but still seems alert, poor little thing. :cry:

How's everyone else? Any testers?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ksquared might just mean she needs a new treatment please keep us posted


----------



## ksquared726

They'll give me blood test results tomorrow but it doesn't look good. Poor little kitty can't seem to get comfortable but she's so weak. And she keeps looking at me and doing her little quiet meow :cry:. It's so sad. I just want to make her feel better.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm so sorry hun :( maybe it's something easy.


----------



## ksquared726

She's going to be OK! :) I was sure it was kidney failure or something. Life has been sucking lately, so I figured of course my cat would die too. But thankfully she has a totally treatable thyroid problem. Now I just have to get her to swallow these dang pills that will make her feel better, haha. 

Appointment with my OB/GYN tomorrow. Fingers crossed we get the all clear to TTC again. I'm now Cd 4 and flow is still heavy, so hopefully I'll have a nice clean slate. Haven't really had much for cramps or backache, so that's a plus. 

Haven't heard from anyone else in a while. Hope you guys are all ok!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared - so happy for you that you're officially ttc again and that you're kitty is going to be fine! My 13 year old cat died a year and a half ago (while I was on my honeymoon! :( ) so I know how terrible it is worrying about them. She wasn't spayed and got mammary gland cancer. So when my husband and I got our two new cars we made sure to get them fixed so we these little ones will be so much less likely to get it. It was so hard going through that.

I'm doing well, I go back to work next week. I've been in every day this week for a bit though, setting things up and getting ready for the school year. I'm not sure how long I'll work. I think I'll start my mat leave nov 1, if I need/want to go off earlier I have tonnes of sick days I can take. We get a year mat leave in Canada so I don't need to worry too much about waiting to start it right when baby's born.

How's everyone else doing? It's been so quiet on here.


----------



## mommyxofxone

SO glad it's just thyroid! That's wonderful!


----------



## ksquared726

Well, my kitty cat took a turn for the worse so we had to put her to sleep yesterday :cry:. We buried her at my parents' house next to other pets we've lost over the years. This has been the worst summer ever :(.

I'm currently on CD10 and AF is finally over. It was an extra long and heavy one, this first AF after my D&C. Now I'm just waiting for signs of O.

Anything going on with anyone else?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh no ksquared &#128549; I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you. I went through losing my little cat that I'd had since I was 13 last year. So heartbreaking!

I hope you have a fantastic fall/winter to make up for your crappy summer!!

I found out I have excess amniotic fluid and I've been really worried. I have to go in for weekly appointments at the hospital so that they can monitor me. They said there's increased risk of the cord getting caught with all the extra fluid. So scary... I won't know more until I go to the Dr. And school starts tomorrow so I'll be busier now that I'm back to work. Ugh....


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ksquared buy it was just thyroid? Sounds like bad vetting if they couldn't fix the thyroid!!!! 

Afm been a very busy weekend. Af almost done and ordered a new therm cause the one I have seems to be stupid now. That comes thurs.


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - thank you :hugs:. I'm sorry about your kitty too. And I'm also sorry to hear about the excess fluid. I'm glad you'll be monitored every week. Is there a lot of risk with that? Will you have to go on mat leave early or anything?

Mommyxofxone - I think my kitty had some intestinal thing going on along with the thyroid thing, and perhaps everything was just too bad to save her. She was 16 so I didn't expect her to live a lot longer. Maybe the thyroid medication was too little too late. In any case, I got to pet her and say goodbye as they out her to sleep. I hope she knows how much I love her and hope she had a good life. 

How is everyone doing in their cycles? I think I'm going to ovulate soon, which is right on track with a normal 28 day cycle! That would be amazing! I've only had 1 cycle that short in the last year and that was when I was on Vitex. Also we're going on a long weekend trip next weekend that will be so relaxing. Hoping those good vibes with be helpful during the tww. My last tww I was an emotional wreck with the hormones post-miscarriage. Really hoping it doesn't happen this time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thank you for being there with her during that time. it means a lot to the animals, and believe it or not to the vets and techs. they like when the animal is with the person they love rather than left behind. sadly it doesn't always happen like that.


i am still waiting to o. in three days i can start my opks.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Just checking in quick -

After a very long, screwy cycle I got my bfp. However, my happiness was short-lived. I lost the baby at 4+2 weeks. I'll be calling my doctor tomorrow morning and taking it from there I guess. I'm beyond heartbroken right now. :cry:


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so so sorry aidensxmomma :hugs:. I'm here to talk whenever you need. As you know, I know exactly what that pain feels like. Thinking of you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun i'm so sorry :( i can't believe it! that's terrible :(



afm: i think i just found ewcm ? it's early- cd13- usually i don't have anything starting yet, so i'm wondering if it'll be an early O month? wasn't going to start opks til tomorrow but i'm starting tonight now in case. 

we dtd yesterday but i did the water test and it balled up so that says ewcm. it was SUPER stretchy, i never get it this nice unless it's fall. i dont' get that. i think i'm only fertile in the fall! but anyway cp already up so hoping thats a good sign that i won't have to wait too long for O this cycle.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aidensmom - so sorry to hear! How heartbreaking!

Ksquared - there is risk associated, so they need to monitor it. But it's not super high risk and so far everything has been good. I need to take a half day off every week though to make the apts for the non stress test. I'm also keeping count of movements to make sure everything is ok. 

I've put my mat leave in for nov 1 but it's so exhausting being back at work and I'm so sore, I can't walk around all day. So I might go off earlier, I have tonnes of sick days I can use. Dr said we would talk about it at my next apt. I think she thinks sometime in October might be better. I'm having to take time off for apts anyway already and they will increase how often I go.


----------



## ksquared726

Mommyxofxone - That's great about the ewcm! Hope it leads to O! I had ewcm on Friday, and then I didn't have much cm for 2 days and then yesterday was watery, and finally tonight got ewcm back again and quite a bit of it. So I think O is finally about to happen for me. We've been BD-ing every other day, including tonight, so FX! 

Crazycatlady - I'm sorry you're feeling so wiped out all of the time. I guess that's why they say the 2nd trimester is the best because it's the only time you feel pretty good and energetic, lol. Glad the risk with the extra fluid is low and things are still going well. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh i was SO tired in first tri crazy cat, it was the worst. but second tri i was amazing! felt better than i did in my whole life! i hope you have the same.

thanks ksquared i hope it's soon. i THINK i had full ferning today which usually means i'll get my positive opk in twoish days.


----------



## TexMel

Hello, ladies! I am sorry I went totally MIA for the last month or more! Life has gotten really hectic, but not in a bad way. Time seems to be flying by at lightening speed!

First of all, I am so very sorry about your kitty, ksquared. My dog and cat are very honestly like my own children. I lost another dog 2 years ago to cancer and I seriously probably should have gone to see a therapist I was so torn up about it for many months. Your kitty absolutely knew she was loved and I am sure was glad you were there with her till the end.

Aidensxmomma, I'm devastated for you. I cannot imagine what you are going through after a chemical and now this. Hopefully your fertility clinic will get you back on track. We are here for you, though. *hugs*

Afm, I am in slight disbelief that I will be a mom in 9 weeks or less! I am so ready to hold my boy and kiss him and love on him. However, the nursery is not at all ready and we haven't had our showers yet, so we don't have any of the gear needed. We don't even have a single diaper yet. We have all of the furniture for the nursery, but the room has to be painted before we can put it all together and my husband is dragging his feet about the painting. Plus, we've taken a few different weekend trips lately, so it has eaten into our "free time." I am so blessed to be having not 1, but 3 showers in the next month, so I am sure we will get all of the essentials soon.
I am also being told I'm a little crazy, but I am planning on working up until my exact due date. I know it's risky, but I currently don't have any reason to believe he will come early and I want as much time after birth to stay home. In my high-stress job, that could change though, we'll see.

I will try to be better about getting on here in the next couple months! Sorry for anything else that I missed! Fingers are crossed for all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## TexMel

I'm freaking out right now. My husband just found out that his department is getting outsourced. He is getting laid off in the next couple of months.

Worst. Timing. Ever.


----------



## SilasLove

Oh TexMel :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. Will you all be OK?


----------



## TexMel

Thanks, money-wise we will be ok - I'm actually the breadwinner and pay all of the bills out of my salary. His money was just nice to have to spend on "fun" things and pay off some of our student loans. And, I may have to shave 4 weeks off of my mat leave, which I was only taking bc I thought we were "comfortable" enough for me to not get paid for a month.

I've just gone through a lay-off with him before and it was awful. He got depressed and lost all motivation for a while. It was a blow to his ego. Luckily, he ended up pulling himself out of that and going back to college and now has a degree and a career track, so hopefully it will help him find something in his field much quicker than last time around. It just came as such a shock, as he was working for a large international corporation this time, which is still doing very well, they just chose that another company down the road could take over operations of his dept at a cheaper cost.

He even joked about being a stay at home dad. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

Oh, and he asked me to not tell either of our families yet, so I can't freak out to all of them. Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## ksquared726

Yikes! I'm so sorry to hear that, TexMel. Your situation sounds just like mine - I'm also the primary breadwinner and the hubs' pay is just to make our finances more comfortable. I can't imagine my DH being a stay at home dad either! He needs something to keep him motivated. FX your DH finds and good, stable job soon!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Mommyofone - I'm actually in third trimester, I'm 32 weeks.

Texmel - so sorry about your husbands job. How long of a mat leave do you get?

I think I'm going to go off soon, I'm already missing so much work for all these extra Dr apts. I put mat leave in for nov 1 but I'll use sick days before so it doesn't start my mat leave early. I get a year for mat leave so it's really good. Top up for 17 weeks and then 60% for the rest of the year. I'm not the primary breadwinner so I might only go back half time after, we'll see.


----------



## mommyxofxone

whoops sorry crazy cat :)


----------



## TexMel

I get 6-8 weeks paid depending on how I deliver, then 3 weeks paid (whatever vacation time I have accumulated), then I'm eligible for 16 weeks unpaid, but not sure now how many of those I will be able to use


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey everybody! :hi:

I've done a little scroll through to try and get caught up with you all since I've been MIA quite a while.

Aidensxmomma I am so terribly sorry for your loss. You can always PM me if you'd like someone to who will listen. Take all the time you need to grieve and heal. I lost my little angel nearly the exact same day. :hugs:

Ksquared I'm sorry about your kitty :( Although I'm happy to see you're back and TTC again. :)

TexMel I hope you and hubs figure out the job situation. I feel like no matter what things always work out in the end. Hang in there!

Crazycat I hope everything with your amniotic fluid works out okay. Hopefully your early leave will do you some good. 

Mommyxofxone Hope you get that positive opk soon!

I can't believe in the matter of 2 months our group will have it's first two babies! It's so exciting!!

Afm I'm doing pretty good. For the most part I feel good. Sometimes I get pretty achy with all my joints loosening up and growing pains. I found out I have an anterior placenta so I'm not expecting to feel movements for another 3+ weeks, which kind of stinks but oh well. On the bright side this Thursday I will be scheduling my anatomy scan which means I'll know what date I find out the gender!


----------



## mommyxofxone

babe wow you're so far along!!!! that's insane i remember when you got your bfp!!!! congrats hun. i had the same placenta and i didn't feel dd til 21 weeks


i am expecting my pos opk today- hoping anyway. yesterdays line was so dark i'm assuming this will be it. :) fx'd!


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys! So I'm 8dpo (or close to 9 - I think I O'd overnight on cd 19/20). I feel exactly like I did with my first bfp in June. Here are my symptoms by day. Last time I noticed the alert nips at 11-12dpo and that's when everything else started too. Wondering if I could have implanted this time at 4-5dpo, or if my body now knows what it's like to be pregnant that I'm showing symptoms early? Not sure when to test but the nips, waking up at 4:30am on the dot, cramps/twinges, strong McDonald's craving - these things ONLY happened during my bfp last time. Just seems crazy because this was our first cycle back at ttc after my d&c! So here are the symptoms:

4dpo - afternoon twinge in same spot as when pg, menstrual-like cramps, silly mood
5dpo - more twinges, right ovary twinge, cramps, craving for McDs & Coke, gas
6dpo - extra creamy cm, more twinges and slightly lower than pg spot, cramps, bloated, gas, tired, slight nausea, not comfortable crossing legs, alert nips & slightly tender bbs
7dpo - woke up at 4:30 on the dot, really vivid dream, trouble sleeping, lots of creamy liquid cm, gas, alert nips, pale lips, twinge-like cramps in entire uterus, not comfortable crossing legs, sensitive sense of smell, slightly sore back lots of cracks, boob pain
8dpo (so far) - woke up multiple times, trouble sleeping, not as vivid dreams, alert nips still constant, cramps, slightly sore back lots of cracks

What do you guys think? Might try a FRER tomorrow afternoon when I'm like 9.5dpo. This wait is so hard!


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys! So I'm 8dpo (or close to 9 - I think I O'd overnight on cd 19/20). I feel exactly like I did with my first bfp in June. Here are my symptoms by day. Last time I noticed the alert nips at 11-12dpo and that's when everything else started too. Wondering if I could have implanted this time at 4-5dpo, or if my body now knows what it's like to be pregnant that I'm showing symptoms early? Not sure when to test but the nips, waking up at 4:30am on the dot, cramps/twinges, strong McDonald's craving - these things ONLY happened during my bfp last time. Just seems crazy because this was our first cycle back at ttc after my d&c! Had one cycle in between to let my body heal. So here are the symptoms:

4dpo - afternoon twinge in same spot as when pg, menstrual-like cramps, silly mood
5dpo - more twinges, right ovary twinge, cramps, craving for McDs & Coke, gas
6dpo - extra creamy cm, more twinges and slightly lower than pg spot, cramps, bloated, tired, slight nausea, not comfortable crossing legs, alert nips & slightly tender bbs
7dpo - woke up at 4:30 on the dot, really vivid dream, trouble sleeping, lots of creamy liquid cm, alert nips, pale lips, twinge-like cramps in entire uterus, not comfortable crossing legs, sensitive sense of smell, slightly sore back lots of cracks, boob pain
8dpo (so far) - woke up multiple times, trouble sleeping, not as vivid dreams, alert nips still constant, cramps, slightly sore back lots of cracks

What do you guys think? Might try a FRER tomorrow afternoon when I'm like 9.5dpo. This wait is so hard!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Fx for you!! All sounds positive! Try the frer :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Is there room in here for anymore?! ;-) 
I have PCOS and long cycles. Currently CD35 of a Clomid cycle and absolutely no idea what's going on! My 2WW is turning into 3 and possibly beyond. :-( xx


----------



## ksquared726

Welcome, Teeny! I'm sorry about the confusing cycle. I used to think I had a 3ww too but I think I was just a slow riser in my temps and I actually ovulated much later than I thought. Since you have Clomid I assume you have a doctor who is possibly keeping an eye on things? Or possibly do a blood pregnancy test? Hope you get some answers soon!

It was a bfn for me today on a FRER :(. My symptoms and cm have lessened the last 2 days. But I was only 9dpo, so still time for it to change. And my first bfp I didn't test until 15dpo and the line was still light. Plus my secondary increase in temp and cm didn't start until 12dpo. The only thing I still have going on is the prominent nips and some cramps. Who knows.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It has been a huge mess with doctors keeping an eye on things. I took it for 3 months and not once seen the doctor. 
However, I do have another appointment on the 8th October to discuss next steps. Clomid hasn't done its job and made me ovulate at a 'normal' time which is very disappointing. 

Good luck ksquared for your upcoming tests. Xx


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so sorry Clomid hasn't been successful :(. Did they increase your dose each cycle or just keep it the same? Seems weird they wouldn't have any follow ups to see if it helped at all!

My temp dropped a bit this morning at 12dpo. Thinking perhaps my body has been playing tricks on me again. Feeling pretty down today :(.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I was on 100mg from the start. The first cycle ovulation was CD27, month 2 was a lovely CD15 and now CD36... Really?!?!
Oh well, at least I know this cycle is coming to an end soon and I have the opportunity to discuss it next week. 

My temp always drops at 12dpo too. But it's not over until the witch shows. I keep my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## SilasLove

How is everyone? 

I'm finally feeling movement, so very exciting. I have sick kids and a full schedule so just keeping busy with that.


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys - how are you all doing this weekend? I'm here at CD 3 so my body was indeed playing really cruel tricks on me last week. This cycle I'm going to totally ignore all tww symptoms and just wait for a secondary temp rise toward the end of it. AF thankfully hasn't been as heavy as the last one. The last one was extra long and heavy, but this one seems to maybe be shorter than usual. I usually have 2 heavy days but this time there was only 1. Hoping I O at a decent time this cycle and will be testing or expecting AF around Halloween. 

Congrats on feeling movement, Silas! Must be an amazing feeling. Can't wait until I get to feel that someday (hopefully not too far away). 

:flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry ksquared about the :witch: flying in. She should be visiting me on wednesday. got the cramps, the sore bbs, just waiting on the pimples, the bloat and the spotting which should start tomorrow. 

And on top of that, i have caught dd's cold. Rotten child! lol.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sorry about af ksquared! Glad this af seems more normal.

Exciting about movement Silas!

I'm 34 weeks now. Things are getting very uncomfortable! I'm going off work after thanksgiving (next weekend here in Canada), and can't wait! So hard being on my feet all day at work.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306


----------



## ksquared726

Ahhh!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratations Mommy. Xx


----------



## TexMel

Sorry about AF, ksquared! Fingers crossed this is your cycle!

Congrats, mommyxofxone!!

Crazycatlady, so jealous of you going off work soon! I am trying to stick it out until I actually deliver. I work on my feet, too, and half of my work days are 12 hr shifts. I do have a stool I've been using lately, but my feet still kill me at the end of the day! And then, I don't sleep at night. Oh well, it is all worth it!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Good luck sticking it out! No way I could've done it!

I don't have to start my mat leave early though, just use sick days until then. And I have tonnes, I never call in sick. I think I have 44, so when I go back to work I'll still have lots left. And we get mat leave for a year here anyway, so I said for my mat leave to start nov 1.

Happy Canadian thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

last one i promise ladies


21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259


----------



## crazycatlady5

Congrats!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats mommyxofxone!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all,

Thought i would show my face as its been a very very long time. Many months have passed and so much has changed. Congrats to momxofxone! Exciting times ahead for you and those are lovely dark lines. Crazycat and TexMel you are sooo close i cannot believe it! I hope you are both doing well and the strain of the 3rd trimester is not too much.

Babeawait i hope you are doing well, not sure how far along you are now...

Aidensxmomma how goes it? Sorry about your cp i cant imagine what thats like im a complete BFP virgin.

Ksquared hope your ovulation is pending, fx this is your cycle!

As for me, im on my 2nd round of clomid. Very late ovulation first time and ovulation on cd20 this time and im now 7dpo. This tww is killing me! Its going sooooo slowly. Im not feeling so optimistic but im happier to have ovulated and my progesterone level at 4dpo was 91! So yay. Anyway this journey feels never ending and maybe thats why i decided not to post much as every month was a disappointment and it gets harder and harder as time goes on. Fx i get a BFP before xmas :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

So glad to see you hopefullyopto! Fx for you!


----------



## TexMel

It's so good to hear from you, HopefullyOpto!! Fx that clomid does the trick for you! You are over halfway through this tww!

AFM, I am now on bedrest until I deliver. I am "at risk" of pre-eclampsia, so we are doing weekly scans and will re-check my urine next week. My dr expects that we will deliver sooner than expected, but not sure how soon. Oct 28 will put me at 37 weeks. It'll probably either be then or the week after that.

This all just happened yesterday, so it's still kind of new. I am doing ok with it. I was at work when my dr called, so I had to call and see if they could find a replacement for me so I would be able to leave, and that took a couple of hours. My husband in the meantime googled pre-eclampsia at his work, freaked out, and rushed to my work. Where he waited the 2 hours with me until I was able to drive home. He has been wonderfully attentive and caring ever since. He actually has cleaned the house today and has it looking better than I had done in weeks!

The reality of us being parents very soon is starting to set in, which comes with a whole range of emotions. I'm just planning on watching loads of Netflix and hoping the next few weeks fly by. 

I wish I could say that I will get good rest, but I seem to have lost the ability to sleep. I was awake from 12:45-4am last night. No nap today. Maybe I'll sleep tonight.

Anyways, sorry this is so long!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Nice to see you, HopefullyOpto! FX that clomid works for you. You're halfway through your tww, so keep hanging in there. :)

TexMel - Sorry to hear that you're on bed rest. But that's very sweet that your husband is being so caring and attentive. Hopefully time will fly by for you. And when I was pregnant in my third trimester with my 3 kids, I didn't sleep either. I was so huge and uncomfortable. Hang in there :hugs:

How's everyone else? :flower:

AFM - Sorry that I've been pretty inactive lately. Part of the reason is that after I had the miscarriage in September, I needed more time to recover than I thought I would. It hit me really hard. But I'm starting to feel more positive now. Another reason is that I've been trying to take a step back from TTC as much as possible. As we get closer to the 1 year mark, I'm getting more and more disheartened. TTC has gotten very stressful and I'm doing what I can to lessen the stress. Not focusing so much on it has made it easier and helped me refresh. And finally, I've been super busy. Since my kids have started school this year, we just don't have any time hardly.

So I finally ovulated this cycle and I'm 3dpo today. I didn't ovulate until cd33, which was frustrating but I expected my cycle to be a little messed up. I ran out of pregnancy tests in September so I had to order some more. They won't arrive until next week when I'm 9dpo so that's when I plan on starting testing. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sending lots of :dust: to the ladies in the tww!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Texmel what a wonderful husband!!!! I'm sorry about the bedrest but awwww he's a good guy!!!!


----------



## TexMel

Thanks, yes, he is the best. <3

Aidensxmomma - you have a wedding to plan, too, right? How is all of that going?

How are you feeling, mommyxofxone?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Strange Hun honestly. Stomach ranges from being starving to acting like I ate too much and bloated (when I didn't) and back and forth today. No happy inbetween. So rather uncomfy today. But lately I've been good just kind of crumny today.


----------



## aidensxmomma

TexMel said:


> Thanks, yes, he is the best. <3
> 
> Aidensxmomma - you have a wedding to plan, too, right? How is all of that going?
> 
> How are you feeling, mommyxofxone?

The plans are...eh. :haha: We keep having setbacks with planning and finances. Originally, we were going to have a Super Mario themed wedding, but we've since decided that it's going to end up costing too much. Then when I found out I was pregnant, we were going to push the wedding back. Then the wedding was back on but now we're having problems figuring out how to finance everything. It's very frustrating. In the end, it may end up having to be pushed back anyway. :nope:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Texmel - sorry to hear about bedrest! Hope you are doing well with it. Were you all organized for baby already ahead of time?

Mommyofone- how far along are you now?

Aidensmomma - fx for you! Hope wedding plans pick up. 

Ksquared and babe await how are you doing?

Hopefullyopto - any updates on your cycle? I was so glad to see you back!

Afm - lots going on! I'm 37 weeks this Friday, so full term. I can't believe it! Baby is causing a fair amount of discomfort... He dropped way back at 32 weeks so ever since then he's been pushing nonstop on my bladder and pelvis. I have a bruise on my thigh from his head digging in! Also he is measuring really big. He's 8 lbs 4 oz already! So not much room for my organs, I have bad acid reflux and my stomach is all squished up in my ribs and hurts all the time like throbbing pain! So yes.. Quite uncomfortable! I'm off work now thankfully, just using my sick days till baby comes. 

I got lots done this weekend, shopped for final things I needed for baby. And Monday Dh and I worked in the baby's room so it is finally starting to look like a baby's room. I would've been hooped if I ended up on bedrest as I clearly left all of this to the last minute! Finished washing baby clothes and bedding today and tomorrow I'll pack the hospital bag. Although I don't really know how I'm supposed to do that since I wear the same pants like every day since they're the most comfortable and comfort is at a premium right now! Same for bra, only one I can kind of stand, and that's even pushing it!

But I think biggest news is I will likely need a c section :( as baby is so big and only getting bigger. I'm pretty stressed and depressed about it. I feel like a failure. I wanted to push, but they are saying with the size it's likely even if I tried, I would likely need one in the end anyway as baby's head is in the 90th percentile so just won't fit through. Then I could be in pain through labour, tear trying to push, and end up in an emergency c section anyway. So they are just recommending I book a c section. I guess it makes sense to do that but I just feel so bad. I'll know for sure next Tuesday, but based on last couple discussions with Dr and my latest ultrasound results I think this is what she's going to recommend.

Sigh....


----------



## Pukite

Can I join You, ladies? My cycles are usually 33-34 days long but sometimes even 40 and more days.. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

crazycatlady5 said:


> Texmel - sorry to hear about bedrest! Hope you are doing well with it. Were you all organized for baby already ahead of time?
> 
> Mommyofone- how far along are you now?
> 
> Aidensmomma - fx for you! Hope wedding plans pick up.
> 
> Ksquared and babe await how are you doing?
> 
> Hopefullyopto - any updates on your cycle? I was so glad to see you back!
> 
> Afm - lots going on! I'm 37 weeks this Friday, so full term. I can't believe it! Baby is causing a fair amount of discomfort... He dropped way back at 32 weeks so ever since then he's been pushing nonstop on my bladder and pelvis. I have a bruise on my thigh from his head digging in! Also he is measuring really big. He's 8 lbs 4 oz already! So not much room for my organs, I have bad acid reflux and my stomach is all squished up in my ribs and hurts all the time like throbbing pain! So yes.. Quite uncomfortable! I'm off work now thankfully, just using my sick days till baby comes.
> 
> I got lots done this weekend, shopped for final things I needed for baby. And Monday Dh and I worked in the baby's room so it is finally starting to look like a baby's room. I would've been hooped if I ended up on bedrest as I clearly left all of this to the last minute! Finished washing baby clothes and bedding today and tomorrow I'll pack the hospital bag. Although I don't really know how I'm supposed to do that since I wear the same pants like every day since they're the most comfortable and comfort is at a premium right now! Same for bra, only one I can kind of stand, and that's even pushing it!
> 
> But I think biggest news is I will likely need a c section :( as baby is so big and only getting bigger. I'm pretty stressed and depressed about it. I feel like a failure. I wanted to push, but they are saying with the size it's likely even if I tried, I would likely need one in the end anyway as baby's head is in the 90th percentile so just won't fit through. Then I could be in pain through labour, tear trying to push, and end up in an emergency c section anyway. So they are just recommending I book a c section. I guess it makes sense to do that but I just feel so bad. I'll know for sure next Tuesday, but based on last couple discussions with Dr and my latest ultrasound results I think this is what she's going to recommend.
> 
> Sigh....


hun are you gonna try to push anyway? you should if that's what you wanted. seriously, give it a go. i'm telling you because my baby's head was in the 95th percentile- actually all of her was, and she came out fine. didn't even need a episotmy. as for the hospital bag do you have a pair of like sweats or something for after the baby comes? i was told to bring those for after the birth- but i wound up just putting on my pregnancy jeans again because things were so loose and weird, i wanted them secured in the belly band!!! 



Pukite said:


> Can I join You, ladies? My cycles are usually 33-34 days long but sometimes even 40 and more days.. :(

hi hun welcome. i have the same kind of cycles. O'd on cd 22 this time. :wave: so i hear ya! 



afm, i'm doing well, baby decides randomly each day what it doesn't want, what i can eat, etc. like yesterday i wasn't allowed to drink coffee and all food was bland. today, coffee tastes fine. (thank goodness)


first appt is coming up monday- which is a teaching appt. which basically just gets history/bloodwork/ etc. still excited for it lol.


just kind of hanging in there!


----------



## TexMel

Crazycatlady - I'm so sorry to hear that you are disappointed right now! You are so close to holding that sweet baby! I do understand your frustration, though!

Bed rest is going ok. I went back to the OB yesterday and have to take my 24 hour urine sample back today and get blood drawn. We should get the results tomorrow, but my doctor yesterday was pretty convinced (99% sure) that no matter what the labs show, she wants to deliver this baby next Wednesday at 37 weeks (october 28). She says I have the option to be induced or to just schedule a c-section. I was pretty adamant with her that I want to do induction and try vaginal, but I could feel she really wanted me to just give in and do a c-section. It really kind of pissed me off. I could tell it was the option that was most convenient for her. I totally get her point that after 2 days with the cervidil and a day of pitocin, there is still a chance that I will have to have an emcs, but there's a chance I won't have to. I really don't want to force myself into c-sections with any future children just to make this convenient.

Sorry, I really didn't mean to vent on here, but like I said, I totally get what is going on in your mind right now. Once again, our pregnancies have been so very eerily similar since day one!

Best of luck, Hun! Keep us posted!


----------



## TexMel

Forgot to answer the other part of your question!

No, my house was not ready for baby!! After the appt yesterday, where my dr convinced us we would have a baby in a week, my mom, dad, and sister all came over to help me sort and organize and clean. It was like having my own army of helpers. They made a huge difference, but we are still not 100% ready. I have a list of supplies that I'll send my husband to get this weekend, along with a couple of items I ordered online this week. (Bed rest = way too much online shopping for me)

We managed to get my hospital bag mostly packed yesterday and baby's bag is mostly ready. There are a few bigger things we will need eventually, but only smaller things that we HAVE to have before we go to the hospital.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tex be wary of that! Don't get yours hopes up like I did. My mw said by end of July I'd have baby. Definitely. She came on her due date in August. I was constantly told any day now , end of the week, not through the weekend, and she came when she wanted!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Texmel let us know what she says after your apt. That is crazy that we both have dr's recommending c sections! My apt is Tuesday so I'll see what my Dr says then. My husband has been so supportive. I was totally feeling down, like I wouldn't really be "giving birth", but he made me feel a lot better and very supported. I am still stressed and feeling down about it, but a bit better. And he's home with me for a few days so that's nice. Last week he worked 90 hours! So I didn't see him much.


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady5 said:


> Texmel - sorry to hear about bedrest! Hope you are doing well with it. Were you all organized for baby already ahead of time?
> 
> Mommyofone- how far along are you now?
> 
> Aidensmomma - fx for you! Hope wedding plans pick up.
> 
> Ksquared and babe await how are you doing?
> 
> Hopefullyopto - any updates on your cycle? I was so glad to see you back!
> 
> Afm - lots going on! I'm 37 weeks this Friday, so full term. I can't believe it! Baby is causing a fair amount of discomfort... He dropped way back at 32 weeks so ever since then he's been pushing nonstop on my bladder and pelvis. I have a bruise on my thigh from his head digging in! Also he is measuring really big. He's 8 lbs 4 oz already! So not much room for my organs, I have bad acid reflux and my stomach is all squished up in my ribs and hurts all the time like throbbing pain! So yes.. Quite uncomfortable! I'm off work now thankfully, just using my sick days till baby comes.
> 
> I got lots done this weekend, shopped for final things I needed for baby. And Monday Dh and I worked in the baby's room so it is finally starting to look like a baby's room. I would've been hooped if I ended up on bedrest as I clearly left all of this to the last minute! Finished washing baby clothes and bedding today and tomorrow I'll pack the hospital bag. Although I don't really know how I'm supposed to do that since I wear the same pants like every day since they're the most comfortable and comfort is at a premium right now! Same for bra, only one I can kind of stand, and that's even pushing it!
> 
> But I think biggest news is I will likely need a c section :( as baby is so big and only getting bigger. I'm pretty stressed and depressed about it. I feel like a failure. I wanted to push, but they are saying with the size it's likely even if I tried, I would likely need one in the end anyway as baby's head is in the 90th percentile so just won't fit through. Then I could be in pain through labour, tear trying to push, and end up in an emergency c section anyway. So they are just recommending I book a c section. I guess it makes sense to do that but I just feel so bad. I'll know for sure next Tuesday, but based on last couple discussions with Dr and my latest ultrasound results I think this is what she's going to recommend.
> 
> Sigh....

I'm not sure if my situation was exactly the same, but I wanted to offer a little hope if it helps at all. :flower: When I was pregnant with my first daughter, I was supposed to schedule a c-section. At 37 weeks they discovered she was breech. So a c-section was the best option. On top of that, she was a big baby. They had warned me that her size may cause problems, especially because my first baby was only 6lbs6oz. Mady was estimated at over 8lbs. By my 38 week appointment, she had flipped around so the doctor gave me an option of trying a vaginal delivery, even though they were still worried about her size. I ended up getting induced at 39+2 and I ended up having an uncomplicated, very quick delivery. Mady ended up being 8lb,10oz. I'm not sure what percentile her head was, though. But despite her being so big, my labor and delivery went completely smoothly and I didn't tear or get an episiotomy.

And if you do decide to have a c-section, you don't need to feel bad at all. :hugs: Although I completely understand why it's so frustrating. 



Pukite said:


> Can I join You, ladies? My cycles are usually 33-34 days long but sometimes even 40 and more days.. :(

Welcome to our little group! :flower:

My cycles are a lot like yours - they average 35 days but there's an occasional cycle that's a lot longer.

How long have you been TTC for?



TexMel said:


> Crazycatlady - I'm so sorry to hear that you are disappointed right now! You are so close to holding that sweet baby! I do understand your frustration, though!
> 
> Bed rest is going ok. I went back to the OB yesterday and have to take my 24 hour urine sample back today and get blood drawn. We should get the results tomorrow, but my doctor yesterday was pretty convinced (99% sure) that no matter what the labs show, she wants to deliver this baby next Wednesday at 37 weeks (october 28). She says I have the option to be induced or to just schedule a c-section. I was pretty adamant with her that I want to do induction and try vaginal, but I could feel she really wanted me to just give in and do a c-section. It really kind of pissed me off. I could tell it was the option that was most convenient for her. I totally get her point that after 2 days with the cervidil and a day of pitocin, there is still a chance that I will have to have an emcs, but there's a chance I won't have to. I really don't want to force myself into c-sections with any future children just to make this convenient.
> 
> Sorry, I really didn't mean to vent on here, but like I said, I totally get what is going on in your mind right now. Once again, our pregnancies have been so very eerily similar since day one!
> 
> Best of luck, Hun! Keep us posted!

Vent away hun :hugs:

I've been induced with all three of my children and I haven't had a c-section. The first and third time, I just got pitocin. But second time, they had me come in and get cervidil before they started pitocin. I think it's definitely worth trying to have a vaginal delivery first. I completely understand why you'd be so upset with your doctor for trying to push a c-section out of convenience.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! I've been lurking but usually feel a bit discouraged about TTC and not in the mood to join in the conversation. Plus just brief check-ins on the boards and then just forgetting about them helps keep me less stressed about it all. 

Unfortunately I haven't O'd yet this cycle, but I'm finally getting close! I had ewcm since Friday but no change in OPKs, and then earlier this week my cm totally dried up. So I took 1 Vitex and have been the last 3 mornings and it seems to have kick-started things again. My opk tonight was so much darker! Not quite positive but getting close. Yay! Bummer that O will be on CD 23-24 and I probably will have to keep taking Vitex if I don't get a bfp this cycle. 

Crazycatlady and TexMel - So sorry to hear that you both might have to do c-sections and that TexMel has been on bedrest. It's so crazy that your babies are almost here! Exciting! I'm still amazed at how awesome this board is to have connected all of us like this, so we're supporting each other and cheering each other on even though we are strangers (sort of). :flower:

Pukite - Welcome!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pukite

Thanks for letting me join You all! :)



aidensxmomma said:


> Welcome to our little group! :flower:
> 
> My cycles are a lot like yours - they average 35 days but there's an occasional cycle that's a lot longer.
> 
> How long have you been TTC for?

Well.. this is the first month we're not preventing (we usually use the pull-out method and it has worked ideally). We decided to really "work" on baby nr.3 in February (because my husband really wants a November baby like himself) but I guess he's already open to the idea because not to "pull out" was his initiative, not mine. :) I'd love to have a girl this time so I'm reading and trying out some gender-swaying methods.. 

Regarding C-section - both my sons were delivered that way and my 3rd will be, as well, because of health issues.. I'm just glad they're ok (the eldest one's heartbeat was already slowing down so I had an emergancy c-section) although I would love to give birth naturally.. Well, what matters is the result, right? :)


----------



## TexMel

Got my labs back - dr says everything is perfect on my blood work. The protein in my urine is still mildly elevated, but has gone down since last week. She is going to consult with a specialist and decide if we still need to deliver next week, or if we can wait it out another week or so. Will know more after my next appt on Monday afternoon.

Also, I started taking evening primrose oil last night (both orally and vaginally) to help ripen my cervix and hopefully aid in the induction process. It can take several weeks, so I will continue even if we get to wait another week or two.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi All!

Wow, lots and lots going on!

Sorry about the bedrest Texmel but i'm glad to hear your most recent labs are looking better than before. Fx a c section will not be necessary for you or Crazycat either, it strangely seems that across the pond in America/Canada they push for many more cesareans than they do over here. I dont like the scare tactics they use, obviously if the health of mother and baby is compromised then fair enough, otherwise it should be a mothers choice.

Crazycat, its great to hear from the experience of Aidensxmomma, that even after 3 induced pregnancies she still managed to have uncomplicated vaginal births. Fx that will be the case for you also :) 

Cant wait to see some pics in the next few weeks of those little munchkins!

Aidensxmomma, how is everything going for you? 

Ksquared, i see you got a positive yesterday, yay!! Hope you catch that egg!

AFM its another disappointing cycle for me, it was a BFN at 14DPO so i stopped the pessaries and AF came with vengeance today, the pain was unbearable that i needed pharmacy meds, but much better this evening thankfully! I will start my 3rd cycle of Clomid tomorrow evening, 2nd at higher dose. Fx its 3rd time lucky! I have had a good cry about it and my DH has been super supportive and extremely optimistic about our future cycles.

Mommyofone, good luck for your Monday appointment, are you normally able to see the hb that early? 

Welcome newbies, sorry about your unpredictable cycles fx it wont take you too long to get your positive. I know first hand how hard it is to keep those spirits high! But we will get there.


----------



## mommyxofxone

It's just a bw appt. Gonna be Nov 9th for hb :)


----------



## Pukite

Good morning! :)
I have to set my gyn. appointment as well, just have to wait for my AF to come. I had a cervical conisation in February and now I'm "under the radar" and have to check in with my doc 2 times in a year at least. 
As for TTC part - no symptoms for me except the usual PMS'y ones - painful boobies and bloated tummy. And gases. Lots of them. (sory for TMI)


----------



## Pukite

I'm out this month. I couldn't wait, tested this morning - 'I' for me. I felt I ovulated 5 days earlier than my ticker shows so it's 15 DPO today.
This is a pretty weird cycle for me, now that the PMS should be in full force (31st CD) I don't feel a thing. Let's hope this won't be 40+ days cycle, I'm so sick of those..


----------



## TexMel

Sorry, Pukite. How do you currently track your ovulation? Do you temp or do opks or anything?

I was definitely way off track on mine until I started both of those things.


----------



## Pukite

TexMel said:


> Sorry, Pukite. How do you currently track your ovulation? Do you temp or do opks or anything?
> 
> I was definitely way off track on mine until I started both of those things.

I want to start temping but I don't really understand it all. Need to do some more research. This month I felt the OV very prominently - pain, lots of cm down there that day.. And the first time we bd'd without protection was 5 das after OV so there was almost no chance for the test to be positive this month. 
Can You tell me the technical details of temp'ing? When/how do I do it? :) Sorry for silly questions. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Pukite- you need an accurate therm- and test every morning at the same time when you wake up. I used to wake at 5 and temp cause dh woke me when going to work. So I'd just temp then. 

You're supposed to have three solid hours of sleep too. You can record it in fertilityfriend.com and it'll help keep track of things for you :)


----------



## TexMel

No need to apologize! This is certainly not something that the general public would know if they had not gone through what everyone on this forum goes through.

Yes, get a thermometer that is specific for basal temperature. You can buy them at any drugstore, usually by the pregnancy tests. The difference is that it will usually measure more accurately than a regular thermometer (96.74 vs 96.7). The hundredths spot is sometimes what makes a difference when temping.

As mommy said, test same time every day, as long as you have been sleeping. You really have to test first thing, before you even step out of bed, so have it in your nightstand. And the FF app really makes it easy to track daily temps and charts it for you. They have many tutorials to show what your temps mean and what to look for.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Pukite I used opks the cycle I got my bro - worked like a charm for me. I was confused by temping. That was the first cycle I used opks so I'm a bit of a believer in them, I got more expensive ones because I wanted it to be really clear and catch that egg!

Baby was already 8'4 at my ultrasound last week... Going to be a big boy! So we'll see what they say at my apt tomorrow. I'm feeling so ready for baby to be out. So uncomfortable and huge. My stomach has been pushed right up behind my ribs just below my boobs and it burns in pain, I have to ice it every night in order to fall asleep. Thank goodness for Dh, he's so helpful, I can't do anything anymore. If I get one chore done a day it's a miracle. 

Sounds good about your last apt texmel, hope today's one is good too.

Ksquared are you in the tww now?


----------



## TexMel

Yes, just got home a few minutes ago! We get to wait it out at least another week! I'm so happy!! I know 37 weeks would probably have been ok, but the longer he stays in, the better I feel about it.


----------



## ksquared726

Pukite - So sorry about the bfn :(.

HopefullyOpto - So bummed that your last cycle wasn't the lucky one :(. But you have a wonderfully supportive DH and are onto a new cycle. I'm still so happy for you that you are ovulating regularly on Clomid! Yay! 

Crazycatlady - Ouchie! Sounds like you're getting beat up from the inside! Glad your little boy is big and strong already. Pretty soon you'll have him in your arms!

TexMel - So glad your appointment went well. I too would be disappointed if they wanted me to do a c-section. Wow, you too will also have your sweet boy in your arms soon. Time sure flew!

Afm - I'm 6dpo today. I had a bit of confusion about whether I actually O'd last Friday because my temps went up the first day, down the next 2 days, and then back up. So I didn't get my crosshairs until 4dpo, but I have them now and they're solid. My O symptoms were very strong so I was going to be so mad if it didn't actually happen.

I'm tracking symptoms but not using them to get a feel for whether I might get a bfp or AF. I've been really irritable, mostly at strangers when driving or out in public (I'm able to hold it in though, lol). Thankfully not really mopey, only sometimes. Also have had a hint of a sore throat, sneezing and stuffy nose all week. It's mild so I don't feel sick but like I have a touch of allergies, which I don't usually get. Some small cramps and difficulty with bm (sorry, tmi!). Cm is kinda creamy but not abundant. At 6dpo all of this would just be related to the tww. Thankfully feeling calm and not eager to test, and that was the plan with not taking any stock in symptoms!

Hope you're all well this week, and happy early Halloween!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ksquared that's a fall back rise! Glad you got your cross hairs!!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey ladies!

I went in for an ultrasound today and baby is already 10'8!! So they are doing a c section tomorrow! Can't believe it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

OMG huge baby!!! congrats hun and all the best!!!!


----------



## TexMel

Yay!! Congrats! That is a huge baby!!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Still waiting here....I go back Monday and really hoping my cervix is favorable, as it wasn't at all last week.


----------



## ksquared726

Congratulations, crazycatlady!! I hope all went well and you are snuggling your little boy right now! :blue: What an amazing time it is for you guys!


----------



## mommyxofxone

How are you doing ksquared?


----------



## ksquared726

Eh, so so. I'm on CD 3 so no luck last cycle. Also AF is lighter so I think my lining wasn't good this last cycle. Started Vitex again along with red raspberry for lining, and I have preseed and a softcup. Going to take control this cycle!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ohhhh I conceived both times with the help of softcups!!!! Best of luck Hun! They really helped me :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady - Huge congrats to you! Can't wait to see pictures! :flower:

ksquared - Sorry that your last cycle wasn't lucky. Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle!

How is everyone else doing? :)

AFM - Not a whole lot going on here. My last cycle wasn't lucky, so we are on to our 12th month TTC :nope: CD15 now and no signs of ovulation yet. Waiting to ovulate is, by far, the hardest wait for me. I'm hoping my body decides to cooperate a little bit better than it has been lately, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Waiting to o is the hardest :( sorry hun


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - I was just wondering about you. I'm so sorry that you're at that awful 1 year mark, ugh. I agree that waiting to O is worse than the tww, because O for us is so unpredictable. Although the tww can be pretty awful too. Thank you for the good wishes, and lots of :dust: to you too!

Afm - CD 6 so I still have a long wait ahead of me. Today should be the last day of AF spotting, and yesterday it seems that my hormones shifted because my mood was much better. I've been on Vitex and red raspberry so we'll see if they help along with the softcup and preseed!


----------



## SilasLove

Yay crazycatlady!!! Hope you're well! 

GL TexMel!!


----------



## TexMel

Thank you!! Induction now scheduled for Monday unless he comes sooner!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

TexMel - He's going to be here so soon! I can't wait to see updates from you!

ksquared - I hope that the Vitex, red raspberry, softcups, and preseed help you conceive quickly. FX!

How is everyone?

AFM - I got a positive OPK today at cd19 :happydance: I'm hoping this is *the* lucky month...keeping my FX.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hoo for the positive aidens! 

tex i can't believe baby will be here tomorrow omg! that's so exciting!


afm hanging in there. Slightly constipated (sorry tmi) didn't have it like this with dd but jeez i have it this time!!!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Ladies!! 

Wow so much going on at the moment! Hope baby made a safe arrival crazycat, and TexMel good luck tomorrow hope you get some sleep as i imagine the excitement/nervousness is unbearable! 

Mommyxofone sorry your a little constipated, hope the pregnancy is going well otherwise. Im sure the side effects will only get worse so make the most of it &#128521;

Yay for your positive opk aidensxmomma, fx this is your cycle.

Ksquared hopefully all those self help solutions will get you your rainbow baby!

Afm i am 4/5 dpo on my 3rd round of clomid. 2nd on 100mg. I have also given up dairy, gluten and sugar 3 weeks ago and i think it helped me ovulate earlier as i got my positive on cd17 this month (the earliest ever) i hope this is 3rd time lucky as my poor body hates taking drugs :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Nice to see you, HopefullyOpto! :) Congrats on an early ovulation! :happydance: I ovulated today, so I'm only a few days behind you in the tww. Let's hope it brings good news for us both! 

mommyxofxone - I have found that each pregnancy I had was so different, even with pregnancies where I had the same genders. Hopefully you are feeling better soon. :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yay for ovulation Aidensxmomma!! We have both been trying for the same amount of time so lets hope this is our month hey.

I cant believe how bloated i am never have i been this bloated and so so very hungry also. I know its way way to early for it to be anything but wow its been an intense couple of days :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopefully I'm just hoping it'll give me a break I mean jeez! And yeah aidens I know each is different was just mentioning in comparison I think this would be easier if not for the damn constipation. When its bad it drains my energy and causes nausea! So if I can get this under control I think I'll feel a lot better.


----------



## TexMel

Good morning ladies! Our precious boy, Austin Joshua, made his arrival Nov 16 at 5:47pm. He is 8lbs even and 21 inches long. To say I am completely in love with him is an understatement. He is pure joy.

We are still in the hospital, but should be going home today around lunchtime. My induction failed and due to some (baby) heart rate issues, we had to deliver via c section after about 10 hours of contractions. I had an epidural super early, so it wasn't an agonizing 10 hours, we just really hoped things would have gone better. By the time the decision was made to get him out asap, I was at peace with it and I am so glad we did. The recovery hasn't been too horrible, but we've had a great nursing staff taking care of us. I am curious how everything will be once we get home.

Good luck to all of you ladies. I am still in your corner, cheering you on! I know you all can do this, and I'm so sorry that it hasn't happened yet. Hugs to you all!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats on the beautiful baby boy!!! oh he's precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

TexMel he is beautiful!! Love the name. Big congratulations to you and your little family. 
Hopefully we will be in the same position as you sometime in the not too distant future! X


----------



## ksquared726

Congratulations, TexMel! He is absolutely perfect!!! I'm so sorry that you had a rough time of it. But I'm so glad you are all healthy. I can't wait to join you!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats TexMel! He is so adorable! I'm sorry things didn't go as well as planned, but I'm glad you're all doing well regardless. :flower:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hey girls, how goes it? Im 9DPO and have been feeling very out this cycle but i think thats normal really. Only weird thing is i seem to have developed this sort of flemmy throat which makes me cough a little and swallow a lot. Other than that and some mild cramps nothing, not sure i will wait to long too test. I have a follow up gyne appointment next thursday where we will be discussing the next steps. Tbh i really want Femara but they dont prescribe it much here... 

Ksquared any sign of ovulation pending?

Aidensxmomma, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - If I were you, I would have started testing already :haha: Hopefully your symptoms are early signs of a bfp :)

AFM - 5dpo and it's just dragging. Ugh. I haven't had a tww that seemed this long in a while. I've had some minor cramps, but not much else going on. We shall see. I plan on testing in 4 days, although I'll probably start testing earlier. I always do :haha:


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys! No, not quite close to O yet. I'm CD 15 but I think (hope) in starting to enter the fertile window. Which is good timing because it's a short holiday week next week plus DH's birthday, so hopefully we'll get to BD often and use the preseed and soft cup. I'm eager to try it since they seem to work well for so many ladies!

I'm jealous of you both in the tww, HopefullyOpto and Aidensxmomma. I hope the cramps are a good sign, although I seem to have cramps and twinges in every tww now. And hopefully that flemmy throat is a hint, too!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Don't be jealous, ksquared. :hugs: Your body just wanted to wait to ovulate until you have a lot of time to BD during the holiday week. :)

I am hoping the cramps are a good sign. I do occasionally get cramps during the tww, but it doesn't always happen, so it could go either way. I also used PreSeed this cycle, for the first time. I really hope it's as lucky for me as it has been for many other ladies.


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats TexMel, he is gorgeous. xx


----------



## ksquared726

It's funny how everyone seems to have started preseed and soft cups this cycle. So many ladies on other threads have too. I usually have a good amount of ewcm but perhaps not at the right times. I woke up this morning and there was a ton of ewcm after having none so far this cycle, so I'm definitely getting closer! Opk was still negative and not getting darker yet so I'm guessing I'm a few days away still.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hi ladies! Sorry I have taken so long to update you!

Our baby boy arrived Nov 7, he was 9'6! 

We are doing well, he's already gained weight back to his birth weight and then some. He eats nonstop! He's in his 2 week growth spurt now and cluster feeding. Luckily dh is awesome with him so after I feed for literally sometimes hours I can have a break and go to bed and dh gives him bottles that I've pumped during the day until our little guy is finally full and tired and he brings him to bed with me. So sometimes I am able to get a half decent sleep.

My incision has healed well from the c section, I'm still taking the tylonel and Advil but with that I don't feel any pain anymore and I'm able to move around way better than when I was pregnant at the end there! So that's good.

We love our little guy so much! I should've updated you right away, he seemed like an angel baby the first week, now I'm dealing with cluster feeding for hours so he's not quite as well behaved haha.

Congrats tex Mel! I saw you had your little guy a week after me!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sounds wonderful catlady! we know you're busy :)
my lo did the cluster feeding as well. takes up a lot of time!!! lol so i know what you mean!


----------



## aidensxmomma

So glad to hear from you crazycat! I'm happy that you all are doing well :)

AFM - 11dpo today. Going to test tomorrow and hope for a bfp. :thumbup:

Happy Thanksgiving to those that are celebrating!


----------



## ksquared726

Congratulations, crazycatlady! I'm so glad you're all doing well and you've got a healthy and hungry little guy. November seems to have been the month for babies because my BFF had her baby yesterday, over 2 weeks early. She had to have a c-section too. 

Good luck with testing tomorrow, Aidensxmomma! 

Afm - Still waiting to O and OPKs are not getting darker. I skipped tonight and will do another opk in the morning. Been doing good with BD-ing every other day and using preseed and the soft cup, so now I just need my body to get on with it already!


----------



## TexMel

So happy to hear you are doing well, crazycat!! I haven't had a chance to get back on in a while now either, because of the nonstop feeding over here! We go back to the pedi tomorrow for his 2 wk checkup and I would not be surprised if little man is already way past birth weight and length. He is already out of some of the newborn sized clothes mostly bc he is too long for them. My husband is 6'5", so I guess I should have assumed we'd have a tall baby.

I'm glad your husband is so supportive and helpful! Mine has been great as well, but the baby would not take the bottle the one time we tried, so this kid lives on the boob 24/7. Oh well, it is tiring, but I do love it.

Ksquared, fingers crossed you get your positive opk soon!!


----------



## TexMel

Aidensxmomma - hoping for a bfp for you!! What a great early Christmas present that would be!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Glad your little man is doing so well!!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CD100 here. :cry::growlmad: BFN on HPT.


----------



## aidensxmomma

OnErth&InHvn said:


> CD100 here. :cry::growlmad: BFN on HPT.

:hugs: That sounds awful. :hugs:

AFM - Since AF arrived right on time, we have officially reached the 1-year mark of TTC. I've been crying a lot about it. I try so hard to stay hopeful and to pick myself back up when I do get depressed about it, but with the infertility diagnosis hanging over my head, it's not quite as easy. I emailed my doctor about what my next steps should be so hopefully I'll hear back soon. Other than that, we'll just wait and keep trying. That's all we can really do at this point.


----------



## ksquared726

Yikes, I'm so sorry about the 100 day cycle. Have you contacted your doctor about trying to trigger AF??

Aidensxmomma - Big hugs to you :hugs:. FX your doctor gets started on some stuff for you. It always feels better to be trying something to take control. It's so hard feeling helpless with all of this. 

Afm - I FINALLY O'd yesterday on CD 27. My temp hasn't gone up, but I'm like 90% sure because I had blaring positive OPKs plus very very strong O pain midday yesterday that kept coming back through the evening, but subsided today. I could almost pinpoint the moment (11:30am) because it started with a sudden sharp pain while I was just sitting at my desk at work. So I'm finally in the TWW! Yay!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I emailed my doctor's office yesterday and got a reply today from the infertility coordinator. Basically she said that since I got pregnant in August, then I should be able to get pregnant on my own within the next 10 months. She said that if I have 3 cycles longer than 35 days, then I need to make an appointment because my fertility can be affected. 

I am livid. :growlmad: First off, I have to wait 10 more months for them to look into helping me?!? WTF is that? I've already been waiting for 12 months. And yes, I did get pregnant at one point, but that obviously wasn't successful. Secondly, she seemed to imply that I have to have three 35+ day cycles all in a row, which is stupid as hell. My last three cycles have been 47 days, 45 days, and 33 days...so because there's one that was "normal" I can't get any help?!?

I am so unbelievably frustrated. I really thought that this doctor was going to be a great one to work with - and really, he has been so far. I don't get why that's suddenly changing now. :shrug: I have an appointment on January 13th for a follow-up and I'll discuss my concerns with him then, but if he's not willing to help me, I'll have to start going somewhere else. 

Sorry ladies, I just really needed a rant.

ksquared - Yay for ovulation! :happydance: Sending you lots of sticky baby :dust: during this tww!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aidensmomma - brutal! I'm glad you've made a follow up apt and I agree switching Dr may be good idea if they don't change their stance.

Ksquared - awesome! Fx for you!

Baby and I are doing well! He will be 4 weeks old on Monday! I can't believe how fast time is going! He's already wearing size 3 mos, such a big little boy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidens definitely swap drs. not worth it to you to be dealing with the stress and anxiety of having to wait another 10 months :( 


hope everyone is well! we've just got back from vacation


----------



## ksquared726

Got my bfp today at 10dpo!! FX this one sticks and the line gets darker! Right now, I'm really feeling the love for the combination of preseed, red raspberry, Vitex and soft cup. 
:happydance: :cloud9: :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aidensxmomma

Omg! Congrats ksquared! So happy for you! :happydance:]

Sending you lots of :dust: for a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh my gosh ksquared!!! I'm so excited for you! Congrats! Keep us posted!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so happy for you hun!!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, ladies! So far the symptoms are kinda different than last time, so I'm taking that as a good sign. I have been nauseous off and on since Friday all day, and last time I barely had any nausea at all and was worried about that the whole time. Many people with no nausea had no problems, but since mine ended in mmc I'm hoping different is good! Also I've had this tingly, cold pain/feeling in my right hip (side I ovulated) that's been slowly getting more pronounced. I googled it and found a few other ladies who described the same thing, but of course now I'm worried about ectopic lol. 

Oh crap - I just took another test and the line is almost noexistent! I should have waited longer! Either that or dip my FRER in the same cup. :wacko:

Aidensxmomma - I'm so sorry, I see that I never replied to your post! That's horrible how now because you had a chemical that they're not willing to help anymore! Like I sort of get their position, but still it didn't stick so you still had AF and everything right around normal time and maybe wouldn't have even known if you weren't tracking! Ugh. If you are on your own with ttc, I would recommend preseed. I really think that plus the red raspberry did the trick for me because my lining wasn't good.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ksquared try not to worry! im sure it's the real deal. wait and test again tomorrow. i know, easier said than done.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, mommy :). I took a test this morning and the line is darker, thankfully. I was freaking out and feeling so emotional last night worrying. I had to test today to see if the line was still there. Plus my temp shot up and I'm seeing the changes in my nips now. So, freak out over (at least for now lol). I'm not going to test tomorrow and will wait until Wednesday to check progression. 12dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyxofxone

So happy for you Hun! Always seems well find something to freak out over don't you think? I always feel fine until right before an appt. Then I freak out thinking its all in my head!!! When is your duedate?

And gender scan just booked for Jan 18th. Eek! That's just 35 days! <3


----------



## ksquared726

Yes indeed! Based on ovulation, my due date is August 24. Eek how exciting for your gender scan! And you've made it to the 2nd tri! Congrats!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks Hun! Ive been suffering some extra fatigue today. Yikes. 

August 24th!! What a lovely date. My dd was born in August. I love that she'll never have to go to school on her birthday :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared726 said:


> Yes indeed! Based on ovulation, my due date is August 24. Eek how exciting for your gender scan! And you've made it to the 2nd tri! Congrats!

My first daughter was due on August 25. :) She came five days early, though. I like when her birthday is. It's really nice that she gets to celebrate her birthday without having to worry about school.

mommyxofxone - Congrats on reaching second tri! Can't wait to see what your baby's gender is! :flower:

AFM - Positive OPK today on cd17 :happydance: I'm guessing ovulation will be within the next 24 hours. I'm so excited - this is the earliest I've ovulated since we started trying. Granted, it's only by two days, but I'll take it. :haha: AF should be due around December 30. I would love to get a bfp as a late Christmas present. FX!


----------



## ksquared726

Yay for early O!! Good luck catching that eggy!! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hooo to O day!!!!! I always felt so much better then! probably because O changed every. single. month. I'd stress so bad about it!!!

so glad you can relax now!


----------



## TexMel

Ksquared I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, TexMel! Time is totally draaaaggging. I'm finally getting late for AF. Longest LP recently has been 13 days, and tomorrow is 15dpo. I also emailed my obgyn and she's having me come in earlier, so my first appointment is only 3 weeks away on Jan. 8. I actually could have done Jan. 5 but I pushed it a few days so I'll have the best chance of seeing something. My parents are so excited but really trying to hold it in because of the loss. It's really sweet :). My dad is especially excited. 

My obgyn offered me the progesterone supplements again and I can get a blood test to check my levels. I wasn't planning on doing it again, but now I'm thinking maybe I should start them again just to be safe? Ugh but I don't like having to do them all the time. 

Aidensxmomma - Hoping you've O'd today and you have a nice temp jump tomorrow! Best of luck, lady!


----------



## crazycatlady5

So so excited for you ksquared! Can't wait to hear the news from your first apt. Is it an ultrasound or just Dr confirming?

Texmel how is it going with your little one?

My lo is in the midst of the first wonder week. Very interesting! He's super clingy and fusses for different reasons than usual. Odd sleep habits some nights, longest stretch of sleep yet at 5.5 hrs and then also up for four hours in the middle of the night one night too!


----------



## ksquared726

My doc said she's doing a sonogram "to determine pregnancy viability." Not a very warm way to put it, but she is pretty short and direct in her email communications. I do like her though because she's the only one who has listened to me and will order me blood tests or progesterone or extra scans if I ask for them. 

I've never heard of wonder week, but it sounds like he certainly makes like interesting and wonderful! Lucky lady!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wonder weeks are leaps inbabies brain development (I think! I don't remember exactly) but helps you figure out when to expect fussy times etc. 

So excited for your scan! Let's think of it as a dating scan instead :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah I don't know exactly how they know or what they base the wonder weeks on but so far seems really accurate!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know the one around 4 months was really bad for us. yikes. 

do you happen to have a link to the website about it? i think i'd like to have them again so i can prepare


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats ksquared!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Look what I got for Christmas! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







122515SizeEdited.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ksquared726

Yay!!! Congrats, Aidensxmomma!! How many dpo are you?
:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm 11dpo now, but 10dpo for that test. I got a faint line on an FRER the day before, but I haven't had a chance to get any more yet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats again Hun! Just left your journal a second ago :) so happy for you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

cd124 and BFN 

:cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh Hun I'm so sorry. Cd124?! That's nuts!


----------



## ksquared726

That's awesome, Aidensxmomma!! I got my bfp at 10dpo too this time around. It was nerve-wracking having so many tests around and knowing so early because then I'd test too often and not allow myself enough time to see progression. So I'd wait a solid 2 days between each test, and make sure you have a nice concentrated pee sample to test with. I definitely caused myself unneeded worry. But I'm so so happy for you! I hope you're feeling good/excited and just riding these happy waves right now. Aw I wish we were in the same pregnancy group, but you'd be due in September right?

OnErth - Oh my goodness, that's crazy long! I hope you can get some help with regulating your cycles so you don't have to wait so long!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Aidensmomma. Xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks so much ladies! I'm super excited but also super worried. I'm trying to just enjoy it though. I'm going to try to call my doctor to get in for blood tests so hopefully that can help reassure me. I have not been testing constantly, though - I ran out of pregnancy tests :haha:

ksquared - Yes, I am pretty sure that I'm sure in September. I think around the 7th, but I'll know for sure after I see the doctor. 

OnErth - That is an incredibly long cycle. Have you talked to your doctor to try to induce your period at all? :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I felt movement today ladies <3


----------



## ksquared726

Exciting, Aidensxmomma!

Mommyxofxone - Lucky duck! That must be a magical feeling. I can't wait to experience that myself for the first time!

Afm - I had an hcg and progesterone blood test. Did it yesterday at 6pm. Hcg is at 19331, so good and high even though I don't have any other tests to compare it to. However progesterone was 21.4 on December 18, right after I went off Vitex, and yesterday's result is 16.7. So now I'm panicking that it's going down! Everywhere I've read says it's supposed to go up and then plateau until the placenta takes over around 10 weeks. 16.7 is stil within normal range, but I'm waiting to hear from my doctor. Might have to go on the suppositories. Erg, I hate this worry. I did have some morning sickness today, and feeling more pressure/light cramps so hopefully it means things are still progressing fine. I have 10 more days until my first scan.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i didn't feel dd until 22 weeks. i had an anterior placenta. I don't know yet what i have for placenta this time i'll ask at my scan. but i remember waiting for FOREVER for dd to move!

it's worth the wait though!

and i didn't cramp with dd but omg with this one? cramped for weeeeeks. read that was all normal too. i freak out about little things. lol

so far this pregnancy has been putting a ton of pressure lower down which i'm worried will cause issue later in the pregnancy. overall this one has been less 'pleasant'

ms lasted longer, and weirder, no vomiting but nausea throughout the day. then in second tri i'm tired, and the headaches oh my. almost daily headaches. :(


waiting til i feel more constant kicking so i'll remember why we're doing this again lol.


----------



## ksquared726

I'm sorry you've had a rougher time of it with this pregnancy. At least you're past the first tri. It will be a dream come true to finally make it to the 2nd tri and feel like things will be ok! Thankfully I've had more/different symptoms this time around so that gives me hope that I'll have a good outcome this time. 

Doctor is having me start progesterone. At the very least, I can stop worrying about my levels being low and hopefully stop obsessing/worrying so much. Glad my scan is coming up and my doctor said I can call and come in sooner if I get any spotting, which I haven't.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i really shouldn't complain, some people are really sick the whole time. 

i'm glad you've had no more spotting- hope you are feeling more confident because of that. glad about the supplements. hopefully they'll keep everything working just fine. 

the whole process kind of has us all on edge til the baby is actually here in our arms doesnt it? lol i forgot about that part!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks. I haven't had any spotting at all the whole time, so yes that's good. The pharmacy didn't have the supplements in stock so I have to get them today at another one. Hoping then I can relax a bit. 

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## crazycatlady5

mommyxofxone said:


> i know the one around 4 months was really bad for us. yikes.
> 
> do you happen to have a link to the website about it? i think i'd like to have them again so i can prepare

I just downloaded the app for my phone, so I don't know the link.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Congrats aidensmomma! So happy for you! Sounds like you had a great Christmas!

How was Christmas for the rest of you ladies?

And how far along are you now mommyofone and ksquared?

I didn't feel anything but flutters until probably around 22 weeks or somewhere around there either. And I had morning sickness until the third trimester. But in the end it meant a very healthy baby!

My little man is already in 3-6 m clothes. He's 8 weeks old tomorrow. Can't believe how time flies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

crazycatlady5 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> i know the one around 4 months was really bad for us. yikes.
> 
> do you happen to have a link to the website about it? i think i'd like to have them again so i can prepare
> 
> I just downloaded the app for my phone, so I don't know the link.Click to expand...

ok whats the app name?



crazycatlady5 said:


> Congrats aidensmomma! So happy for you! Sounds like you had a great Christmas!
> 
> How was Christmas for the rest of you ladies?
> 
> And how far along are you now mommyofone and ksquared?
> 
> I didn't feel anything but flutters until probably around 22 weeks or somewhere around there either. And I had morning sickness until the third trimester. But in the end it meant a very healthy baby!
> 
> My little man is already in 3-6 m clothes. He's 8 weeks old tomorrow. Can't believe how time flies!

i'm 16 weeks today hun, and is this your first? cause with my first i didn't feel anything until 22 weeks. but i also had an anterior placenta. This one i have no idea about the placenta but will ask at the appt on the 18th. 

I'm sorry you had morning sickness so long! I also had a very healthy baby but didn't have ms passed about 9 weeks. So far all my sickness ended at 9 months again. this pregnancy is following my last pretty closely minus cravings and so forth.


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Wow, 8 weeks already! Time sure flies. I'm 7 weeks on Wednesday. My scan is on Friday and I'm trying to remain positive and optimistic. Felt pretty normal the last few days after getting good sleep, but after being back at work today I had some bloating/constipation/gagging this evening. Which I'd rather have symptoms anyway as long as I don't get too nauseous. We'll see what tomorrow brings. My belly is already sticking out too, and my mom likes to remind me how she didn't show until 4-5 months. But I'm like my sister who showed really early too. So I guess I'm not that weird, mom. Lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg ksquared my mom is the same. I had to go into maternity pants this time at 7 weeks. it was awful. all bloat. she only gained 16 pounds with me much later, and only like 19 with my brother her second pregnancy. its like seriously? i know my body isn't built like yours but what are you trying to achieve by making me feel so much bigger? she likes to say how large i got last time gave her physical pain. well, prepare for pain again cause i bet i'll get bigger faster. i've finally leveled out thank goodness and hoping the large comments will stop for a bit.


----------



## ksquared726

Haha. I know, it makes me feel like I'm such a fatty or something for showing early! At least my sister has had 3 kids and she showed way early and didn't lose the baby belly in between her kids either. And I wonder if clothes were different back then and hid things until farther along. Right now I just look like I've got a food baby, lol. 

How are you doing, Aidensxmomma?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Well I am pretty sure my mom showed off her thin self so definitely not the clothes lol. She was super thin. 

I think I'm just a fatty ;)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Mommyofone - it's called the wonder weeks. I just bought the book today so I'll see how it is. My little man is in the second leap and fits it pretty closely! Yes he's my first. Are you going to find out if you're having a boy or girl?

Sounds like everything's going great ksquared! 

I gained 40 lbs in my pregnancy! I felt like a house! I was in maternity pants by 11 weeks. Was definitely bloated early, probably around 9 weeks I could notice it. But it was all fluid and baby gain, I had excess amniotic fluid. By 3 weeks post partum I only had 6 lbs to go to my pre baby weight. All though I fear my belly will never look as flat as it did, I'm only a few lbs over now but I still don't fit my pants :( and mat pants fall off me now, so basically I just wear leggings and sweat pants now... Must go shopping.


----------



## mommyxofxone

crazycatlady5 said:


> Mommyofone - it's called the wonder weeks. I just bought the book today so I'll see how it is. My little man is in the second leap and fits it pretty closely! Yes he's my first. Are you going to find out if you're having a boy or girl?
> 
> Sounds like everything's going great ksquared!
> 
> I gained 40 lbs in my pregnancy! I felt like a house! I was in maternity pants by 11 weeks. Was definitely bloated early, probably around 9 weeks I could notice it. But it was all fluid and baby gain, I had excess amniotic fluid. By 3 weeks post partum I only had 6 lbs to go to my pre baby weight. All though I fear my belly will never look as flat as it did, I'm only a few lbs over now but I still don't fit my pants :( and mat pants fall off me now, so basically I just wear leggings and sweat pants now... Must go shopping.

hey hun yup definitely finding out!!! on the 18th actually. :) so stay tuned ;)

I gained 30 in my first. gained pounds without relly trying although i was addicted to milkshakes. this pregnancy i'm not feeling that need to attack food as much and definitely don't really care with the ice cream thing. it's just not craving that. it really loves cheese and peanut butter (i'm guessing boy) and i can't really eat those without having constipation problems so i try to avoid them unless of course i can't fend off the cravings pulls. so far it's been easy to ignore. with dd i woke at 3 am NEEDING MILK or i felt like i'd die! constantly sucking down milk it was nuts.

after baby, no my belly never went flat again either. i call it my baby pouch. it's there, nothing i can do. i did fit in prepregnancy pants by 3 weeks post partum. and i lost a ton with breastfeeding. but, by 6 months post i had gained ten pounds as i was still eating a ton to keep up with bfing and dd had slowed and i hadn't noticed. :dohh:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies :wave:

I'm doing pretty well so far. I got betas done this week and everything seems to be going as it should. :thumbup: My betas on Tuesday (4w, 6d) were 2096 and my betas today (5w, 1d) 4629. My doctor is happy with the results and so am I. I have an ultrasound and my first official OB appointment on January 22nd. I'm very impatiently waiting. 

Hope you are all doing well. :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

So excited for your first scan aidens!! My next ob tomorrow and then just til 18th for our gender one :) although I'm pretty sure its a boy


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Ladies, i think i have finally found the courage to update you on my situation at current.

Firstly i have said this already but a big congrats to ksquared, fx everything goes well on your scan today and also a big congrats to Aidensxmomma, im so glad you got your bfp finally.
Im in Thailand on my honeymoon/anniversary at the moment and it looks like you ladies rubbed some of your baby dust off on my because on the 2nd of Jan at 10DPO i got my BFP!
I honestly couldnt believe it, i did not expect it whatsoever. I have been testing every other day and today the line was soo dark so i am hoping this is it. 
That means i will be joining you Aidens over on the Sep snugglers board. 

I havent contacted my Drs yet as i dont return until tomorrow evening and they wont be open again till monday. So i will have an anxious wait until then. I have purchcased some NewChapter organic prenatals as they have good reviews (albeit pricey) which should have arrived by the time i get home.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

When i figure out how to upload my tests i shall show you all!

Baby dust to all.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Hopefully. Enjoy your last day in Thailand. What fantastic news. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

huge congrats hun!!!!! :yipee: that's fantastic news!!!! they don't book you in until 7-8 weeks anyway so no stressing hun ! what a great gift you got!


Ksquared good luck today keep us posted!


reg ob appt for me today.


----------



## aidensxmomma

HopefullyOpto - Huge congrats to you! :happydance: Can't wait to have you come over to the September Snugglers :flower:

ksquared - How is everything going?

mommyxofxone - How was your appointment?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh my gosh congrats hopefullyopto! So much baby dust going around right now! 

So excited for you ladies!


----------



## ksquared726

HUGE congratulations, HopefullyOpto!! It's been a long and difficult journey for you, and I'm so incredibly happy that you finally got your bfp!! :happydance: :hugs:

Thank you all for the good wishes! The appointment went really well :). Oh man, DH and I were so nervous! I think we may have even been in the same exam room when we found out we lost our first one. But my doctor went right to the ultrasound and we have a blob and a heartbeat!! Heartbeat was at 160 and I'm measuring 7+1, which is only 1 day behind. We even got video of the heartbeat on the screen :). I get to go back in 10 days for another ultrasound, and then again 2 weeks after that. We're so relieved that we had good news! And that we don't have to wait long to make sure everything is still ok. :) :cloud9:

Here's our little blob! The top blob is the yolk sac and the bottom blob is the baby :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ksquared726

Oh and Aidens, that's fantastic news on your betas!! Sounds like you've got a sticky bean there :). I love that you, Hopefully and I are all so close together!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Thank you all ladies! Its so far been a bit of a nerve racking time with symptoms coming and going which is scaring me no end!
My 16DPO was so dark which gave me a little bit more comfort. I wish i knew how to show you the tests :D

Anyway ksquared i am so completely over the moon for you! Nice strong heatbeat and measuring right on schedule. That must have been such a relief. Its wonderful to hear that they are monitoring you closely so you dont have to worry constantly. Its crazy how close all three of us are, maybe our combined baby dust will see us all through to our summer/autumn babies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidensxmomma said:


> HopefullyOpto - Huge congrats to you! :happydance: Can't wait to have you come over to the September Snugglers :flower:
> 
> ksquared - How is everything going?
> 
> mommyxofxone - How was your appointment?

good good ! the mw was wonderful and let dd work the doppler :) it was lovely, she really included her and that was great! hb was 150. they did tell me i have slightly low bp but to take more water. put me on magnesium as well. which is fine. apparently to help the constipation and also to help later with leg cramps and also with headaches. 

this am i woke up and feel like i may be getting a cold though :(



ksquared726 said:


> HUGE congratulations, HopefullyOpto!! It's been a long and difficult journey for you, and I'm so incredibly happy that you finally got your bfp!! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes! The appointment went really well :). Oh man, DH and I were so nervous! I think we may have even been in the same exam room when we found out we lost our first one. But my doctor went right to the ultrasound and we have a blob and a heartbeat!! Heartbeat was at 160 and I'm measuring 7+1, which is only 1 day behind. We even got video of the heartbeat on the screen :). I get to go back in 10 days for another ultrasound, and then again 2 weeks after that. We're so relieved that we had good news! And that we don't have to wait long to make sure everything is still ok. :) :cloud9:
> 
> Here's our little blob! The top blob is the yolk sac and the bottom blob is the baby :).


lovely scan hun! so glad everything went well at your appt!!!!! 



HopefullyOpto said:


> Thank you all ladies! Its so far been a bit of a nerve racking time with symptoms coming and going which is scaring me no end!
> My 16DPO was so dark which gave me a little bit more comfort. I wish i knew how to show you the tests :D
> 
> Anyway ksquared i am so completely over the moon for you! Nice strong heatbeat and measuring right on schedule. That must have been such a relief. Its wonderful to hear that they are monitoring you closely so you dont have to worry constantly. Its crazy how close all three of us are, maybe our combined baby dust will see us all through to our summer/autumn babies!

ah yes the constant changing symptoms! hurrah! welcome to pregnancy!! where you'll never rest easy again lol! there always seems to be something to worry about :whacko: so take it one day at a time and try to relax :hugs: and enjoy being pregnant! :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - I'm so glad your appointment went well and you got to see your little bean and his/her heartbeat! :happydance: Beautiful ultrasound picture. I really can't wait until my ultrasound. I should be around 7+2 when I get mine done, so right around the same time you got yours.

HopefullyOpto - I'm so glad that we're all going through this together :) 

mommyxofxone - That's so sweet that they let your daughter operate the doppler. I got really bad leg cramps in my other pregnancies and my doctor told me to try eating extra potassium. Bananas would be the best option, but since I'm allergic to bananas, Gatorade worked. :thumbup:

AFM - I'll be calling my doctor Monday to get some anti-nausea meds. I've had really, really bad nausea and food aversion since I got pregnant and I've lost a little over 10 pounds just since finding out :nope: I'm starting to get dizziness and headaches from the lack of food, so it's definitely time to do something about it so I can actually eat.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cause of my ibs I can't eat bananas and because of te constipation I've had so that's why she recommended the magnesium to stop the leg cramps (if I get them this time) since bananas are a great source of constipation lol

So what is your scan date aidens?


----------



## aidensxmomma

My scan date is January 22nd - so a little less than 2 weeks away. I'm so, so impatient.


----------



## nmv

Oh my goodness, it feels like forever since I visited this thread, and I'm so excited to see all the BFPs!! 
Congrats, Ladies!!! :wohoo:

I'm 2dpo today and desperately want this to be my lucky month! DH is having surgery before I O again, so TTC will be on hold until he recovers....that makes this my only shot at a 2016 baby!!!

At least I FINALLY had my blood sugar properly tested! They put me on Metformin, then took me off Clomid this cycle, and I ovulated without it! I hope this is a good sign!!!!! Wish me luck!....maybe being surrounded by all your BFPs, some:dust:will rub off on me


----------



## mommyxofxone

Nmv everything crossed for you!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi nmv! Good to see you again. Glad you were able to get some tests done and that you had a good ovulation this cycle. Fingers crossed you'll be looking at a shiny bfp soon!!

So I've started a pregnancy board for those of us with our bfps :). I feel a little guilty posting in here about pregnancy since this is a ttc forum. Hope that's ok with everyone. Will definitely continue to check in here though! Just thought the other thread could get more into the day-to-day stuff. Aidensxmomma and HopefullyOpto (and maybe nmv soon! And of course anyone else who wants to join), hope to see you there :).

Here's the thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nancy-together-august-september-rainbows.html


----------



## mommyxofxone

But i'm due in june? can it be summer rainbows?


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! I just wanted you all to know that everyone is welcome on the thread I started. I am so sorry if anyone felt excluded or unwelcome. It was not my intention and I guess I didn't do a great job at explaining that. I am so sorry. 

The reason I started the other thread was because I didn't want to hurt any ttc-ers here by talking so much about pregnancy. I've been on that end and it's hard. I thought it would be better for us to talk about pregnancy on the pregnancy forum instead of ttc, so that this one could continue as a ttc thread for ladies with long cycles. But again, anyone who wants to join us on the other thread is most welcome! Ladies who are ttc or wtt or other, ladies who went through this journey with us and have their beautiful babies, and ladies who are pregnant now. 

Again I am so sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings. I love you all - you have been so supportive to me and I want to continue to support all of you. Lots and lots of love and hugs to everyone. 

:flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I think I may have been overly emotional that day lol yay hormones! 

I think it's a good idea so ttcers aren't annoyed by our pregnancy comments. Will try to remember and keep it to a minimum!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Updating team :blue:


----------



## ksquared726

I know I said already, but CONGRATS on being team blue!! So exciting, Mommyxofxone! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ksquared :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

how is everyone doing?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

how is everyone? dh just finished painting the baby room yesterday!!!



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=940370&amp;d=1460980174


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey ladies! It's been months! Did you all have your little babes already? If not you must be close!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I had my baby girl 8 weeks ago today. She is growing like a weed and is just perfect! 

How are you honey? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

J arrived 10 weeks ago on his due date! how are you crazycatlady? what have you been up to lately?


----------



## mommyxofxone

How is everyone?


----------

